# 2019 Backyard BBQ Swap



## GrantA

*REVEALS BEGIN AT POST 2319*
Time to start thinking about the next swap! We want lots of folks to give this swap thing a try so I want this to be attractive to all skill levels.

If you have never participated in a swap before, give it a try, you won't regret it. It is a lot of fun and you will want to participate in every swap. This is my first time acting as moderator, and my 5th Swap. If I can't answer your question, one of the other participants will certainly be able to.

I'm going to lay down the law here though- after my first 3 swaps (the last 3 here) I'm going to say *thread participation is a requirement*

I'm not asking for the world here but if you can't check in at least once a week then don't bother. A big part of the swap is the camaraderie and banter so if that doesn't appeal to you please refrain from joining. We'd love to have a good showing of active members in this swap! On the other side of that coin- more than 3 posts to this thread in a single day will be considered automatic entry.

LumberJocks are a creative bunch and turn out impressive work! So, I feel no need to give strict guidelines for what you make for this swap. Use your own judgement and creativity! Your contribution should be "made" in your shop, by you. Build something you designed from scratch, build something from someone else's plans, modify an existing product, or even overhaul/restore something you purchased. Again, I trust you so use your best judgement. The important thing is that it's something you put your time, effort and talents into for a fellow LumberJock!

*Rules:*
Your swap item has to be used for *or while* grilling/smoking/barbecueing. Incorporate wood and/or metal as you see fit. The whole idea of this swap is to make something you would like to make whatever that may be - grill tools, serving bowls/platters/trays, pepper/spice mills, pinch bowls, knives, coozies, thermometers even Bluetooth speakers! Remember this is also a chance to try something different out. *I challenge you to try something to push your skillset!*
I'm not putting any size suggestions on it since we have such a broad range of possibilities. If you make something that doesn't play nicely with flat rate boxes let me know before you ship it- I live and breathe logistics and am happy to help you find the best way to send it.

A *progress pic *(sent to me) will be required *NO LATER THAN* the due date. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. I know things come up so if you don't have a progress pic by the required date but are confident you'll still be able to complete your item by the ship date, just e-mail me BEFORE the progress pic due date and we'll make arrangements. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm EST on the due date will be dropped from the list of participants.

*How does the Swap work?*
The process is simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get the name and particulars of their recipient via e-mail after progress pictures are turned in, and shipping address after completion but before the shipping deadline. Postage is paid by the sender. Use your preferred shipper - UPS, Fed-Ex, USPS, or pony express.
The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be selected randomly.
Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with.

*Disclaimers:*
This swap is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.
In order to participate in a swap you must be a member in good standing in the lumberjocks community. The moderator can not be expected to, and will not act as a go between for banned or blocked members.

*Other Details*
Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package!

*Bonus items*
Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's something that has evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front.
*For this swap I'd like to suggest a favorite seasoning as a bonus!*

*How to sign up*
Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail to *[email protected]* containing ALL of the following information:
*LumberJocks Username
Complete Real Name
Email address
Shipping Address, including country
Grill type
2 Favorite Things to Grill (or smoke!)
2 Favorite Beverages*
Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly)

I'll send a confirmation e-mail and will keep a list of confirmed participants below that I will update periodically.
If you don't get a confirmation email and see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.

Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date.
Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.

*Important dates*
In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make the progress picture or ship dates, please make sure to notify me immediately so that I can update the list.
*Register by: April 8, 2019
Progress picture by: May 13, 2019
Completed picture by: June 17, 2019 
Ship by: June 24, 2019
Reveal date: June 28, 2019 *
No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two on this forum thread before the sender posts their "formal" pics in the "Projects" section. We may reveal earlier if everyone has received their package before the reveal date.

*Closing date: July 1, 2019*
Please post "reveal" photos by this date. Everyone's anxious to post their projects and for the other participants to see what they made. If your recipient hasn't posted reveal pics by this date, then it's open season! Feel free to post your own pics in this thread and go ahead and post your project. (Unless there is a shipping problem - then please wait for your recipient to get it and post a few pics)

*Other Stuff:*
When you post your projects, use the tag *"2019 BBQ Swap" *so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.

This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more than the destination!

I hope we all have a good time and great discussion while this swap goes on. That is truly what these swaps are about, growing as wood workers, learning new techniques and trying new things out, and getting to know our fellow Lumberjocks. As a bonus we also also get something cool in the mail.









*Participants *
GrantA *P* *S* *R*







*P* *S* *R*

Woodmaster1 *P* *S* *R*
Bill Berklich *P* *S* *R*
clieb91 *P* *S* *R*
doubleG469 *p* *S* *R*
Keebler1 *p* *S* *R* *R*
EarlS *P* *S* *R*
hairy *P* *S* *R*
Mosquito *P* *S* *R*
Turns4wood *p* *s*
mikeacg *P* *S* *R*







*MIA*


----------



## bndawgs

Oooh, first post!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm game!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Count me in.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am in but need to come up with unusual stuff.


----------



## Oni

I have to get creative to incorporate a plane into this theme.


----------



## GrantA

Meat shaver! 


> I have to get creative to incorporate a plane into this theme.
> 
> - Oni


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thinking, thinking. Grant, I'm sure this would qualify, but may need help with your logistics skills. )


----------



## PoohBaah

This sounds like a blast and I already have a couple ideas.

Now to get the shop clean so I can dirty it up again…....


----------



## PoohBaah

> I have to get creative to incorporate a plane into this theme.
> 
> - Oni


Grill brush on bottom but that may get a bit hot to use.


----------



## GrantA

We have our first two victims, err players 
Come on in the water's fine!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice. That's one of my better selfies


----------



## JayT

Intriguing idea for a swap theme. I'll have to see how some home improvement projects play out over the next month, but I'm seriously tempted.


----------



## HokieKen

So what do you guys think about a filet knife? Is that a grill tool? I know technically it's used pre-grill time but it can make a good boning knife and works well for butterflying too.


----------



## GrantA

Do it! While I love wood scales perhaps some micarta or g10 to add grip would be welcomed. You can use the drops from your cutoff jean shorts to make micarta Kenny!


----------



## PoohBaah

I think knives fit the general theme


----------



## RichBolduc

Possibly….

Rich


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok - I lied, I'm in. I'm pretty sure I can wrap it up before I have to completely close up the shop and move. Though there may be some hand tool work involved.


----------



## GrantA

Welcome aboard Bill! Send an email over and I'll get you on the list. You'll make #6 (I realized I forgot to put my name down, fixed it now!)


----------



## GrantA

Oh and Jeff you probably don't want to pay to ship that thing lol, unless I could match you up with someone local and you can deliver it!


----------



## HokieKen

I live near Jeff!!


----------



## GrantA

OK but you'll have to wear the cutoff shorts that match the knife handle


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff said NO.


----------



## clieb91

I got a number of ideas that I was planning on doing recently so email on the way. I promise I will try to be more vocal in the banter on the thread.

Looking forward to another one.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

You're good Chris. You have a proven track record ;-)

And, I think I'm done. When you sending out names Grant?


----------



## GrantA

*BAHAHAHAHAH * that's awesome


----------



## EarlS

<sigh> That's our Kenny, setting the bar soooooooo low


----------



## GrantA

Kenny that would make a great bonus, weld one of them in a limbo pose like he's going underneath rofl


----------



## HokieKen

Bonus? No. Somebody's getting a dozen of those boys in various poses for the main package (no pun intended). Got a couple creative holders in mind for toasting the buns too…

Seriously, there may be one for a bonus. I already know for sure I'm making a handful as gifts for friends and family  A pack of pegboard hooks from HF and a handful of nuts out of my hardware stash and I'm good to go )


----------



## PoohBaah

> Bonus? No. Somebody s getting a dozen of those boys in various poses for the main package (no pun intended). Got a couple creative holders in mind for toasting the buns too…
> 
> Seriously, there may be one for a bonus. I already know for sure I m making a handful as gifts for friends and family  A pack of pegboard hooks from HF and a handful of nuts out of my hardware stash and I m good to go )
> 
> - HokieKen


You will be the new Earl and send items to everyone.


----------



## EarlS

This is where someone makes a comment about the "wood" element in Kenny's bonus item…... Not me - just someone.


----------



## clieb91

Thanks Kenny. I just practically choked laughing… 
A bonus item for sure.

CtL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

BAHAHAHA! I expect nothing less.


----------



## GrantA

Come on Earl make it official and send me an email. Bill's doing it despite a move. We'll help y'all around d the no shop issue if you need it!
You too Dave K the egg guys need a showing!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Must limit posts, fear of automatic entry.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff said NO.
> 
> - HokieKen


10-4


> - HokieKen


Amazing, what I laugh I got with these. Oh, my wife, looking over my shoulder, did also! ))


----------



## HokieKen

If I quote Dave, does that count as him posting Grant?



> Must limit posts, fear of automatic entry.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## DavePolaschek

Why would Dave post Grant? That sounds kinda dirty.


----------



## GrantA

Hahaha c'mon Dave you need this swap after sitting out the last one!


----------



## GrantA

Oh look another Dave! Come on and join us too buddy!


----------



## JohnMcClure

If I post weekly to scoff at whatever immature pictures Kenny posts, is that enough?


----------



## GrantA

> If I post weekly to scoff at whatever immature pictures Kenny posts, is that enough?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


----------



## HokieKen

That's more attention than my wife gives me John ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Here ya go Kenny


----------



## doubleG469

Oh hell, count me in, I think I can figure out something. I'll shoot you an email later Grant.


----------



## HokieKen

Dangit Gary! I keep forgetting to measure my White Oak for you. I know I have a piece left from my workbench and I think it's 4" thick but it may be closer to 3-1/2". Can you work with 3-1/2"? I'll do my best to remember to measure it tonight. Oak is one wood I just pass on by when I see it on the side of the road but, maybe I need to grab a couple big chunks next time I have the opportunity. It's just not something I typically turn with.

Dyslexia is nothing to be ashamed of Grant. Somehow I pictured you being a little younger though…


----------



## HokieKen

While we're showing shirts… Here's the one my wife bought me for St. Patty's Day


----------



## doubleG469

> Can you work with 3-1/2"? I ll do my best to remember to measure it tonight. Oak is one wood I just pass on by when I see it on the side of the road but, maybe I need to grab a couple big chunks next time I have the opportunity. It s just not something I typically turn with.
> 
> - HokieKen


Anything will work, I never see white oak around here. Red oak, Pin Oak, Scrub Oak sure but never any white oak. It'll be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## GrantA

that's a suitable St Patrick's Day shirt Kenny! Lol the dyslexia guy is a random grandpa I saw on Instagram


----------



## HokieKen

Why are you looking at random grandpa's on Instagram Grant? Dave said I should have gotten the shirt in red instead of green 

I'll get some sent your way Gary. Honestly, you won't see a lot of difference between White and Red Oak in my experience. Sometimes, I can't even tell them apart if the bark is gone. White's a little harder and it holds water though so it'll be perfect for your tumblers ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Hey Gary, A guy a couple of houses down from me cut down his Bradford pear so there is a pile of wood stacked in the alley and I am going to grab some of the bigger pieces today. It looks like they cut them to 2-3 foot pieces and most are less than 9" in diameter but you can have some of them if you want them.

Also, about the only white oak that commonly grows or is planted around DFW is the bur oak. You will see post oak over in the mid-cities area where they have the red sandy soil but it won't grow in the black clay soils around us. The color of PO wood is actually sort of reddish like red oak, in my experience. Of course there are Live oaks which I've always considered one of the white oaks but its wood is different enough that it doesn't really resemble red or white oak. LO is a lot harder and denser and the grain is really wavy so it doesn't show rays like QSWO or RO. It's specific gravity is so high that it doesn't float or just barely does when it is completely dry.

BTW, on topic…bur oak makes great tasting BBQ. It is my favorite wood for smoking ribs and brisket.


----------



## GrantA

A local sawyer just posted this up, he's delivering some 12×12 gate posts that he cut and had pressure treated (there's a place about an hour away that does it). Must be some big gates!


----------



## bndawgs

Gary, 6.5" x 16"


----------



## HokieKen

There ya go Gary ^ You're welcome to mine but it's super dry and has lots of bug tracks. Steve's hunk might be easier to turn and look a little less "rustic".

So, I'm trying to formulate a plan for this project. I know Grant has information on what everybody's favorite things to grill. But, I'm wondering if there's anything anyone would absolutely have no use for? I'd hate to forge some skewers and have them go to someone who never does kabobs. Or make a knife for someone who only makes burgers.

So, with that in mind, how about y'all chime in and narrow the field for me  Personally, I probably do burgers most often but I also do steak and shrimp pretty often and venison a good bit with the occasional chicken and fish thrown in. I also do veggies of some sort most anytime I fire the grill up. So, I honestly can't think of any common grill tool that I couldn't use in some way at least sometimes. Oh, and hot dogs/brats get done pretty much every time burgers get done too.


----------



## PoohBaah

I agree with you Kenny, I am a multifaceted griller and smoker. There really isn't anything that I can't cook on the grill/smoker. I basically rana steak house in high school and college so I know my way around fire.


----------



## EarlS




----------



## doubleG469

> Hey Gary, A guy a couple of houses down from me cut down his Bradford pear so there is a pile of wood stacked in the alley and I am going to grab some of the bigger pieces today. It looks like they cut them to 2-3 foot pieces and most are less than 9" in diameter but you can have some of them if you want them.
> 
> - Lazyman


Grab me a bunch and I'll swing by after work. I am coming up Coit so it's on the way.


----------



## doubleG469

Steve - if it'll fit in the usps flat rate sure I will take it. Just PM me and I will get you all the info.

Thanks Kenny as always!

And I cook it all, don't do a lot of kabobs (never saw the point) ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> There really isn't anything that I can't cook on the grill/smoker.


I spent 18 summers cooking 3-4 breakfasts and 35 dinners per summer tailgating at the ballpark with a group of over a dozen friends. We used to joke that between us all we could cook anything on the grill…. and then say "except soup!" in unison.


----------



## HokieKen

We got my FIL a can of that Possum for Christmas a couple of years ago Earl. He loves setting it out on his deck when he hosts a cookout


----------



## HokieKen

> Steve - if it ll fit in the usps flat rate sure I will take it. Just PM me and I will get you all the info.
> 
> Thanks Kenny as always!
> 
> And I cook it all, don t do a lot of kabobs (*never saw the point*) ;-)
> 
> - doubleG469


The points at the end of the stick thingy Gary.

I actually do use kabob skewers pretty often to do peppers and onions. I don't usually put meat on them though. Never comes off quite as juicy in my experience.


----------



## GrantA

Anybody who likes grilled shrimp likes kabobs whether they know it yet or not!


----------



## HokieKen

I love the hell outta grilled shrimp. I always get them too dry when I skewer them though. I just buy the big boys and throw them on like a lobster tail. OOH OOH grilled lobster tails )))


----------



## GrantA

You can just send me a box of lobster tails


----------



## HokieKen

Deal! I'll start saving them after we eat the meat out of 'em.


----------



## bndawgs

what's the best way to cut up that round to fit in the flat rate box?


----------



## GrantA

Bandsaw 
Or chainsaw 
:-D


----------



## bndawgs

i'll use the bandsaw, but just wondering if i should try to cut out all the center wood? or just cut it as is into a square?


----------



## Lazyman

We've got a recipe that I call grill fried shrimp that's great for medium or small shrimp that's best with skewers. You basically use olive oil instead of milk or egg to coat each shrimp with seasoned bread crumbs before skewering. I usually drizzle just a little more oil when i throw them on and the it sort of fries on the grill.


----------



## bndawgs

I'll cover the skrimp with olive oil and then this mesquite rub from Costco and grill them up.

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxISEhMSExIWFRIXFhsWGRgXGBUYGBkYFRkeGxgWFRYYHSggGBomGxkXITEiJSsrLi4uGCA1RDMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGisjICUtNi8tLS4wNTcrLS0vKzctKy8vNi0xLS0tNy0rKy8vLS01LS0vKy0tLSstLS0rLS0tLf/AABEIAOEA4QMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAEAAgIDAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQYDBAECBwj/xABLEAABAwMCAwQGBwMJBAsAAAABAAIRAxIhBDEFIkEGE1FhBzIzcYGxFCNCcpGhslJz0RUWJFNigpLB4VRjdPAXNDVDRVWzwtLT8f/EABoBAQACAwEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABBQIDBAb/xAA0EQACAQIDBQYFAgcAAAAAAAAAAQIDEQQhURITMUGBInGhsdHwFDJhkfEzwRVSYnKS4eL/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APcUREAREQBERAEREAWnxjiVPTUX16k2MEmBJM4AaOpJIHxW4qj6VXxw6p51aA+DtRTB/IoCvaz006NhLRp67o/dD5vWCv6bdM2P6LWMgO9ali7YGDg42Xh3EHc7lpmoT1P4qLk2Po7SelXT1GgxSaTHK7UNDpOwIDCJ8pWhr/TPp6Tiz6O58dadRpHukgLwVlQ+Lo8nEfh4LNqa7XHlFg8BnbxIiT5lLix7e305aXrpao/v0/4rIPTho/6ip1xfT6fFeSdlq9Dv9OK9RtNrarHd49ocxzA6XUqoIwDmHHAkg4II9v1mg4cKRfVo6MUQJLnU6FoEdCG/LP5ILER/056PrpdR+NE/+9bGn9N3D3GDS1Dfe2n/APNeFcer0S9w009y1xtLovfJ9Z3hiABkwM5JUdScZ3S4sfX3ZntJp9fTdUoF0NdY4OFrmugOg9DggyCRlTC8x9BY+p1Y/wB6w/E0WSvTlJAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAVP8ASv8A9nP/AH2n/LUUyrgqx6RdCa+idSa+mxxqUiDUeGN+rqNeRd4w0oD5d1/rlaat2t7GV73TV07QHlsmo8jH2gRTMjpP5KL1HZqox9veUn4m5hqOb7pLBnI6LW5JcWZqEnwRG0nDqsb4lTuk7Kaqp6tN/wAGO+cbLHX7L6pk3UnDyIIP4bpvI8bmSpz4WIOVwbfCP+fFStPgFckNFNxJ8Gu/gu2o7P6hgl1J4/uO/hsm3HUbuWhCu8fNKRypbS8AqVTFzKZ6d64sB8mkj5rb/mfXEltTTvAtBLaoOXOAAyBsd/AZU3Ri4tcUe0+gz2Wr/eU//RavTlQ/RPwKtpKeoFayXvY4WPa/DaYbm3bIKvizMAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAtHifDKNdoFWm2oGmW3CYJBEjwwSPit5dXIDwXi3D29xScW3OI5jklpkRucyCCNvDzWnW4WbyGU7mjaSYDSASHEEgbbjGcqcr12hlKm5pBG8tzk4tMHoB06dN1p1apYQXMY1l4LHCmS24812WgmwwSMYg5yqjEzlvLIuMLFKnck+zWgq91I0RrFpLS91S0cuzBBBhs72nfddOM8IqAvL6YoscwQA9xa1wOLnHJmHeW3hDrR2V1jG03tPK7vCTyutMBrS5pAyMdc9Vo9odU41DFS6jUAa5kYIaBNtwBDsP2OYCif6Sd/L8hN71xt5/gqGj4OXVGjunvqQCWAkYODNhuAEDIIXHHOEVWNHeaXumOcRc19Q9YA53nJgHYwFPcJ0721G1ALXF4JcQWiLjeA43TI6SpvtpVu04ALXvva5rcRg5LiRAEF2/glJ3g23mZVJWqJWPInaRzrhZUeGSSRDQAAckFuMxhSnZzTsYapOHBhLCXGS8ZAaA4Tkjpjfotw1Kz6ZpsazTkP2cXcwPNF9uSMjG+JWThgtL2Atc/MBgOHTmDHv8AxKzoze3YwrwTg2ewdkuD0aNJlZjfratKmaj5cS8xdJkxu4/ip5RvZtxOl0xO/c05/wAAUkrRFSwiIpICIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIUXSq6AT4BAaev4xQo4qVWtd+zMu/wjKr/E+1zHMc2mKuQRe1sET1F4ifgqfQe6o+8m6rWN8bk3yQT4NxAnwAW43huqLre4cR/WGGsE+FxE9dlzyxCTta51Qw90m3Y0KpFoa0ODItFwbdDT0c2PER8VpVNMHNtEAy664HNx3IOCR0PSPfMzqOGODg92ppNGGkMBqG47BpAt69Z/hha+iBLqzHOGwcWNPX1oLoBjGJyFyyqUnm4+J2QjNcJeBs8B0zwC1ldzGbkAvySImQ4f8wnFdPUD2uFZz3CSLy9zQciSMz0gT4rpQ4hTFgdULA5vKS4EbwQXTb+G2ZhaI14cHEOmLpLmi2WnBbdJdi7IgTErXvqbys/uZqnO97r7GfRaerc0d6KcDJaC0zuTIjMk+W2Fn47pqkND9TUqMJJtJcRy5EgGHCejgengsFHWh1Ml08ouIsj7MGA5oJaMgnMZ6LC7UtLC9tQRm0AMJ5T1cMYPSMA+WJVemstl/f8A0Q6c73v4Ed9FDSSDmYm0eqZwREE7Z8lkZTtENIa4gnDRME5j8Vu03scCarm0mgYJMPaOjnAkADPUbEmcLZNJjnMLazADu11SBBBi1wFpyM8ymNenyj4kSpzfGXgS3ZvtUNPSZRfTqOY0QHCCQPCIGBsN1bOGdpdNXIayqLz9hwLXfAOAn4SvPTwutTBcGOqNx7MucPE8zQRgyPDKjKxcWk3RaCQDIeyMtOc4xnofeuqOJi3a1jklhcrpntqLV4XWL6VJ7t3U2uPvc0EraXUcYREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBYdb7N/wB0/JZlg1vs3/dd8kB5Lp+JPouii5razg2keQuc1jZc1rCJLSWg9IJEYK1aVTU97Ly+tItLu9cbr3CHUzs2GwZhoycSEraglr6eLg4lkOhxNpDotEgEEtJMiSN1VjrXiQ0WNmLRMhoEATObdhPgqHtSbV8r8+8voRTSy5FjrNh76T6hLplzg9zGm4mLjaCahDTMG0yZESsTKYLCe9MF0QHkAtJJucYEHGNsEDxUG7WVHWy1hiY5YEOgnHWXNbMyTC6fTap7um2mHGpUNNrAymb3OJIBDsE4bvtGIUqi27JmTvFXfAsuo0wa8A1GhttsEBw5jyuDS4SDIGB065XGr0wD2NvFtOQQB3cy0Foc1uB62/w8SYCj9OlwZp6tzmsBBNMy2s8sYC11TZz2uDcePQrZqv4s18fRaocLRPd0j7U2s5ruaSyJzbbmFsWGqrgaXXp6kpU0zi5h71ziahzNS8cod+yXMLoA/u4HMFHsLSSHu9UwJJiXCQXOd6remBGJxlQ1XiOtbUo0zR+sqgGk2yke8LnkBwgkGXjB95Wx3nEqvIdM59tbuIspgNqMafqzzCDaPGDjJKzWGq8zHf09SwCuXB2QGMc4S57HmXQGyWCKbI2i6CRMQs+ptbVY2kyapa44c0g7l7g1xFzgAfWiSM+dZ1uu4hQp03VqDqVKoWhp7ulYZaLQS3+zGDvCwji9c2uu5gbgc7jYmD+O/uWmWFknnZG2FRTV1mWvT6k02l9KoGYHqh7HZwHS0wTBmPAdF24pxKvVfLiXtDXNJdaCGWloLjAvlxgOkETttNTHHdT9lwAhrcNZIDcCIwMT+K2KPEqlSy4nFzcBoYG93GGDAOXZGcjPRTCnNNZ5CfBux9BcDH9Hofuqf6At5anCPYUf3bP0hbauyiCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiALBrvZ1PuO+RWda+v9lU+475FAeM1rriQWGHGwuDS5rowKc4LyTaCY3UNpqFz3E8zpPxM/wAZUuyoGVXA7uL2kl2A0yWEYnE2w3JPXChuHVD3hk/aO3v3hUHOR6Olw6EkOGzklzcdAT/lEyR47KL4wRpH6XUMHeOp6hrgHFwutDjBMeXh+KvGgIDQ4AmRk9fwWXVaClWAbVpte0OkB4DgDtImYPmtdOu4TUnyNVW8k4sop7fOFU1XUKfek0C8ipYHDS1HVGG2yboeGe5o2Xen6SK9OfqKJcadJjgagtLab3veBTDIa57ajgY8Acq3Ds1o9/olCZ/qmfwXSt2a0f8AstCd/ZMPzC7P4mtGczw9N8FbqUM9p6X1Lm6VjK1Cg6jRqDUud3YcKgZNO2C5pqEyT0GVu6T0i1ab7m0abrnh9QGrIe40mMum3lIdTa+ckGR1lWR/ZfSEEfR6XhIpMBk9QQFiZ2Q0Y307D72j47AKf4nHRk/Cwtay+79CpcR7Xv1TaWmGnbTFSrpm1Hd4ajnigQymGtIFm8ncrfPB7RnAH5KfHAdGwgnT0WmQQbG4IzvGFuV6XK0MBAAwWd3gARADyBGVor4veNOJvoUlRTWpSjw6SbHFwOBDSQ0xvdtEyumnZY+CBMuIIMC0tOCOuw8DjyVi4lSjma8vdsZc0lu8kXNdHmAAq9Su7wh2YuOIGSImLeY4A3GD1WdGTk0bKnyPI+iuFj6ml+7Z+kLaWtw72VP7jf0hbKujzwREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBYNf7Kp9x3yKzrDrfZv8Auu+RQHhNYAVHkkhpqcxucILHkguLeYWuJII2MnABJhtC+KxyfXPz3/z3Kl61YB7jtD3CIaXHc3yTycrWw6DsfeoXRj60+NxnpmfDoqX+Y9FR5Fm7TMD+H6gF0EUy8DGbRGx9/Rebu0dL9lu/gF6Xx8N/k7UmMii6J/OF568menXr/oowjag7anXgqcJzntJPhy7zAzRUifUb+AUvo+z9BwLy6mWhtxDAJaQJtfOzvAGAbXZESc3B+AVdS1z2EANcGnlqvdLgSOWkxzg3B5iANhOV2/m1qTdFMOALQSC2DfVNJoEmZNRpEHIjIC605fU6K0cP8icYtcckP5q0GusNRhdYKg5A0WlwbJl8uySQGj1Rd5KH1/DqbC0MNOpyy4hrgA6TLQSeYRBnG+2FMHszqeTkZ9YWtZ9ZS5y8w20XbH5Cdsrr/NzUFz2jurmNvcO+oi1v7Rl2wUtyNVOGHWcpxfREEdGzPK38FYOxNMt1L+7Y32B6x9tsGIM5gRjqoSqCDGN+mRjzBypfsjUDa1TYzRj7QHtGHJAdG0zC1VW3BmWLpU40+zFLNaak5xc1N6lGkYGT88uGyiOHgXOLQ0Dmbtk3MO3kMY/tBbHFLbSbSRkEtquqbgglwHxC0uDNw+AbTdiDuGEg5GRt+I6LVRjZL3zK2q+y0tH5H0pw/wBlT+435BbC1+H+yp/cb8gthXJ58IiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAsOt9m/wC6fksyw6v1H/dPyQHgmqeC5wfFrnuBExNvqkxIAycmdh4KJ0jD3pAxzERv188qa1WhLjUtEmS/DiAAGxkQQ6LthmSMiFB6IE1ILdieo6EqmVs7HoqXItHG2u/k7VEuBHcOxEZMdZKozNG+pe5rHOFMXOIBNrSYk+AlXHjjG/QNVDTiic5x5yTn4Sq5wPjjtKasNa7vLWuB2LGvDnMI6tc0Fp8imGXZd9f2OvCOcXU2Fd9nzZzomaqkA1lAkPDaoDtOyph0hlRt7HEAwYI3grN/K2vaA8vqtAdUN1pi6sC2pJIgnJ32JMQVu/z1c8uL6QdLGMMOA9R1VwIuY4D2xAja0LrS7XFjKbW0WywshznBxtY6QMNDsxGSYkkAFdWWpsarSzdGL6o1HcV1lNtNhEdza9l1FlzBTItdc5l0DaTvMLo/X6yo5zhTNz6ZpuLKLW3McASDY3Ji3PhELaPallnc/R3d2Wva66s973CpYSRUe02G6m0wBGTicrrV7XPJpkUrQytSqiHuOKNNlMU3HrIpgk/kja1IjGd/0kn0IV2gri4mk8BvrfV1Mdc4xjKk+xjXfSH2vj6knaZHeNxuuafaT6l9F9Euuc94cHgOBqWiDLSTFoGCJC6dj2k16kNJIoyILZH1jf28LTVS2HYV51JU3vFbNW+5IcbpcuTc/wDaIAJ/w+SiuE77xl8wMH6s2znxuPwUvx5gLYOR/ayZ95URwh7RIGxL85gHuz1Pj/lusKHyrvK+vw6H0rw72VP7jf0hbK1uG+ypfcb+kLZVwefCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiALFqfUd7j8llWOuOU+4oD5+e2dQ5oJaA6SGOBdMgkmQS2WtzsBEkqL04PeuIBi87An7WckKf1GmcarqYyKjpHKA4S25/NgQ0CQSROPFQOjLbzBzOLADInB28M/FU17tnoKdixcerRoNSOX2ThFwLtv2ceXiVoaLtHp26XuH3FwpvYQ1gEvddBLu9tcJIlxZcR55W92gY76BqXEDNE7uId03AwT7lStFpnVarabfWeYEkxJMDz/JZYZ2i7a+hvoU4VJS2+Cs/Ms+t4voDWbVbS+rZcRS+j0GBzieS9w9ZoBktMglo8SulPiXDxTrN7t3MXlk06ZfztFrTUcSQGmRLbTGckqKd2f1ABPdEgOtwQfDIz6vMM/2m+Kwt4JqLnM7p1zIkC0kXgloOdzBx/FdF5aeB0qjh7W3jt/ciebxfQBwcaTXtvLmt+j02d20MeAyoQ4mvLjT3/ZJnosVHinDwKYNCIsLg5jHnGove0PPrN7rkE5IwfExA4FqCSBSLoMGC05LQ6BnJhwx5+S4q8A1ADSabodaBlsS91rRPmRjol3p4B0sO8lN/5e/fUlKHE9EQ0ml3dQh9xFOnVYxzjSg02vJubayrAdNhqbOCzcCrUna2u6lIpmgAJaxhmWybaYDQC4E4A9wUFreD1aLQ57eUmAZBBJkiI8gfw94Gx2Uc4V3279zEdDzt3yPmtda7g0YVKVNU95CTfLjdcbm72ifa43Q7w5CbRJIk7RnfyK0+Dvmdy6XEZgD6s7AfGT4KR4pTe4EuFpA/aBBHh0zv06wtThLhzBwAcbgJ39m7LY32j+8VrpvJdDirLsvuPovhXsaX7tn6QttafCPYUf3TP0hbitzz4REQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBdKokH3LuuHIDwWuSKlzrLS/u83EGeZwIY0nYuE/2o2kiC01Qd44NEtuOwMEBxy0icEQfBWjUUXGZIY0Ew42gG6056uAPTxOFT9PUisSAZLnGCNpJxGI9yp7LaktC+pcF3Fk41Z9A1PLD+6ORe4EYnmiAMyOmFX+HafTPbz1K4q3GW02hxjmNwxMQM+E9elo44XO4dqrhEUjGfONvw/FU/g1aoytNNzGOh3M4m2IyDjMgbdVOGfZ6+h00IyaqWbVkv37yQOp0kCNRqCS4CSchvNLmxiYe8R/aMbkntUfpDk6rUGdx4xJzvJkz8TtNw3eJN1T5pd9RNOoXNLmhrYFlxmPFuBEztMHOc/SnOuFfTlxBYOgcHPBJxmcNdG+XYGSeqxCmkuPj/AMkQRpnteRqa7TFwvPK55gRcAZdb16gDGFl1T9Kx1Rn0rUnIM+sHQJa49eoMQNvctt9fVvDpqaa31T6oB7wOkTgxlw3jIPQFZRX1LCHd7p3Mp2gzLTFNrSGkgXEbCBnlOIwljFyevivp/SRVX6HAFTU1iS1riWkObe4c45gDIM77zuuOzTf6VW7o3NFM237loqgNm0CDt0W1x92pFOoX1KD6VzWiwzBBcGuaBsYzucW+SjOxrQa7wZxTHqtHWoM5aYHmtVbKDM3nT2r89cvJEzxqo4TLDnq2CMfH3fiorhpLswcXl0jYBkAz73dPPdS/Hn4MBQnDDLotP2sjpymJHv8AzjfK00M0jTXXZfcfSPAj/RqH7qn+gLeUd2dP9F0x/wBxT/QFIq4PPBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAFw5crgoDwXiVMB4OSXGJDbrW2ZAEiSf4idwqzo+Z+1wnfbfM+X+qtnEHHvA20ubZcS1odbBLZIO5BaOox1VX4Y363IiHHHhBIhVU3aUi8w+cY9xM8ZbbodSDTIaaRh1xOZGCCTvCqBGfiV6LqNJUr6apRcAC9paHA4AdGSJBO2yqer7OGmS12qpAgwR3TpBIDgIFTwc3w3WmhNWabzv71O3D14UZycudrdL+pCho/zUyezzgH87C8ZtZzj7PrvGGesTLobgwSuw7M4DvptEA3ATSqiSyLt3dJEru3soSAfplIAlwaTTLQ4sEuDbqgJIEyAOi3byHtP0NtTHQfyu3Rep2qdmmi498CwWm+BaZ3MtLsAG7ebc7wDBamiGEtlrutwIjmE7/GCOhBU5W7LOAJGsouIa15ApP9Vx5XSHE2k7GM48lx/NYlpcdYzltuii4wH+q6TU2OfwKne02vz6GunjFF9qTfRepX79vL8J26KY7Fuiu8mTNLYNJM3jEBcjs+CYGtp9f+7k4F0ACofs82YgLe4Jw2pp3Vql4qDuyAA20utNwEF05IAwBusZyi4tJ+foRWxUakbRv4epl4u8wdx5Hp71E8LMuGY5nYxmaZ6dcD4eK3uIudJBN24yGxALwHMtA5SGMOZ9oM+Olwn1veSNh+wdvzSirZHNXltQutH5H0X2XM6PS/uKf6ApRQ/Y8/0HSf8PT/AEBTCtjz4REQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBcFcrgoDwPXul5DnQ2X4mJtc42mNgbjv1Kg+HtioTP2jn4lTGvYDUqgmIcXb29SRBPrH3DrvnFZ72HkzBk+XXrCqpZykXtB7MY9x6Lo64gZ6LHqtFRqODy0XgzdzSSA0CS1w+y0D8fEzUKfGnN6T8c/muz+Ok//v8ABcfw807o3yUZcSyt09M1CH2mHXgWOwSQ5zg6YBkfmtur3ZADiI59rt33BxIM5+sqZkbnwVDp8VMm43H+0SceWV3/AJVdE9R4hvj4zPmsnh56mpxiy5xQINrC4x3YtqFvKCC1rSwiGy0QRtaM8ojs3TsAIbShpg+3fuwQOXLQ6PMT+EVA8aqPEOIjAzMbZwD4SsZ4i6cTB3LSBIGRuPNHQnr4mOxDQsztLTdLQHGWlhueQNiJDhNpBzkbyYmCNMkac8kWW5udMHaRNpOAOvRQY4s9uC9/QZIP5uJ/ILHV4q4jdpPvhwg4yOq2bqfBvIyiorMk9aWuaXMIBO5a0CT1n4+ZUbwoEOzPrETED1HYI8fVIPkfFabuIvJI5nHzgfJbfByS5uxJc4dZ9QmBHrRH5rfTg4kVZxlB20fkfQ3Yv/qGj/4en+gKaUP2OaRodICII09OQfuBTCtChCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiALgrldamxQHgVcONaq1ji2XOE+GRJnoIxjx3wVXq3DnkuIEiScESQD6xbup3iAmrU9WO9MnBdLiQIEfGZHXO08SSHQ2ZaHG4C6+IgwIickiPLwFQ5NSdi9h8q7it/RHzEE/wChj5rqdFUGbTHuPjHzhWvh1Fl0PcWttJMsLtjMCB0yJI2mekY2uEhrXH7Rg5yB9puZHWCcSMzudZrkZ7JWP5LqEXd26Npjx6fmFko6SpGWnHWD8xhT1MP3cNwOs/B3SIAEb8wXchp+rFgbbHhMnkmD6wMeW+wOG9ZGxbMgfoz3YDSQBccOMDaTjx8+q6Hh7oksI2/b6+8e9TzQXmCR0G7R6mCSXeQ8Y5TsuSLthdBjBEkOOCZn5RgdFG8ZLiivfQXRMGPKRvjBxMlYm6OocBsmMRjGASPH5+SszWFxa2RMgQCOsm9wgzGCT5ecjrc0GWtLWkTuGt5evLm2bjmT+EqVVZi4FaPDKnVpGJzAODEgTlSXBdO6nUph2CXnAPgw+Weu3h5hSNJwDQ60AkiYkERE23H18dMZ3MrWp1p1DBuQXCQZMFpdDt9uhWcJuUkjCpFRg39GfQnZ6founn+qZ+kKQWlwZsUKI8KTP0hbqtCkCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiALrUEgjyXZcFAeAOoudVrtFxc17rwDAaA83XY5RMbA7DaAs1Nklph24k9MxIiPIGfLzXonaX0et1FZ2oo6h2mrPEOLRcHeJwQWk7GDB8JyoE+ivVYjiZxtNN3Ty7yD791Xzwsm20WccZCyTK/U05Mtc0hszgT4R4Rgk9djstV1Ko4kgOkgxAOAG5iNoMQd8HdWdvop1QJjiW/8Au3kR4QakALk+izWf+ZzmfUeMjY4qLD4OZmsZDUqTNO8RANpznmIImI2yQcZC7nSukm3DWzkACQMwYwTMTnJ3yVah6K9UTzcQDgd/qz1ESOaJwMruPRLU/wBud/h/1UrCSIeNgVQ3NILWFx8SMkSCbgfESJHnnecVdpLSSIJ5gHB8kkuLotETloI2yIlW4+inUj1eIEdByOxOcc3iurfRdrRA/lFsA/1dTM+P1ij4SSJWNgVCq64khnNIwWmTOZ3gGcdPdlbHdS03S4uAA5RBBmQc4MePSFZXei3XH/xJo91Op/8AYu49F2t68SHn9W/PSc1EeEnyJ+Mg+LKoNOXAGHO3taZkF/UAtyZJIbPXIG5jdMHurUaNpFSbbSIMvbick/abg/6r0Ch6K9UDJ4lnaRSJMHcZqeCn+yXo6oaKp37qj69fMPfADS71i1o6nxJJW2nhWndmqri4tNIt+np2ta3wAH4BZURdxWhERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQHC5REAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREB//2Q==


----------



## HokieKen

> i ll use the bandsaw, but just wondering if i should try to cut out all the center wood? or just cut it as is into a square?
> 
> - Steve


I'd just cut it into a slab the size of your box Steve. Avoid the pith if you can but if not, try to leave it somewhere that Gary can get as many blanks as possible without having to use it.


----------



## Lazyman

> Grab me a bunch and I ll swing by after work. I am coming up Coit so it s on the way.
> 
> - doubleG469


I grabbed the largest I could. I'll split this pile with you. If you stop by today, you can look through the pile for yourself for any others you want. There might be some smaller pieces that have some nice crotch grain worth taking. Since fruit woods are often used to smoke meats, I've been meaning to try that with the BP to see how it turns out.


----------



## HokieKen

I coat the grill with olive oil and put the shrimp on naked usually. Then I baste them with a little garlic butter and shake some Old Bay on them while they cook over direct low heat.

I'll have to try your fried/grilled idea with some smaller ones on skewers Nathan. You put them right on the grate or do you lay down foil first? How hot?

Dang, I have 2 hours left at work and I'm sitting here drooling and daydreaming about grilled shrimp and beer…


----------



## doubleG469

> i ll use the bandsaw, but just wondering if i should try to cut out all the center wood? or just cut it as is into a square?
> 
> - Steve
> 
> I d just cut it into a slab the size of your box Steve. Avoid the pith if you can but if not, try to leave it somewhere that Gary can get as many blanks as possible without having to use it.
> 
> - HokieKen


Cut the bark edges off to square and I'll take it from there.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice haul Nathan! I can't pass up pear when I see it anymore. That stuff turns like a dream. I haven't seen a single one down yet this year. They're just now starting to bloom so maybe people will start to notice if their's is dead/dying and they'll start to show up by the road. Not that I really need any more…


----------



## doubleG469

I grabbed the largest I could. I'll split this pile with you. If you stop by today, you can look through the pile for yourself for any others you want. There might be some smaller pieces that have some nice crotch grain worth taking. Since fruit woods are often used to smoke meats, I've been meaning to try that with the BP to see how it turns out. 









- Lazyman
[/QUOTE]

If you still have my phone number would you text me your address again?


----------



## Lazyman

You are right Kenny. I love BP too. BP is one of the easiest woods to turn and looks pretty nice too. Not sure why they took it down but this pear must have been in full bloom when they cut it down last week because all of the other ones are pretty nice right now. Maybe it was planted over the water or sewer line and was causing problems or something. Probably the first time in years that the ones in my neighborhood have looked good. They are butt-ugly the rest of the time, IMO and would have been taken out years ago if it was in my yard, especially after I discovered how nice it is to turn. I've got a nice size log sitting on my patio that I am going to saw into boards on my bandsaw one of these days.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure how nice it would be as lumber. It's a great turning wood though and I haven't made any as-of-yet, but I have a suspicion that it's probably a darned good wood for tool handles.


----------



## PoohBaah

> I m not sure how nice it would be as lumber. It s a great turning wood though and I haven t made any as-of-yet, but I have a suspicion that it s probably a darned good wood for tool handles.
> 
> - HokieKen


Well Kenny make a few tools and send my way then I'll put them through their paces on the farm and return feedback


----------



## HokieKen

Will do Neil. If Grant gives me your name ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Not sure how practical an all in one grilling knife is but, I do like the looks of this one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually Kenny, the long knife I use almost exclusively for meats is almost exactly like that but the blade is probably 10" long. My FIL was a butcher in his younger days in college before he became a rocket scientist and he's the one who got me hooked on knives like that. Great control with the slim blade too. The one he uses has a uppward curve to it which definitely slices nice since it's limits the contact of the blade with the meat so it actually slices fast than a straight blade. It's the perfect knife for everything that's not chopping veggies. You could but why not grab a chef's knife for that.

Post #1 for today…


----------



## Lazyman

I cut a couple of BP spindle blanks a couple of years ago and have one left that is nice and dry now and aged to a light brown that almost looks like a light colored cherry. I figure that if nothing else it was free and there is plenty more where that came from. The crotches can have some nice figure in them. Here is that blank with a little mineral spirits on it.


----------



## HokieKen

True Dave. I'm just thinking if you were camping and wanted a single knife for everything. That one could filet a fish, bone a deer, butterfly chicken breasts and slice vegetables efficiently. Could also be used to flip steaks/chicken while they're cooking. Just looks to me like a good single-knife solution. That being said, it's still a jack of all trades and master of none. So, I don't really think that's the way I'll go for the swap…


----------



## bndawgs

Gary, here's a better Pic of the ends. Will this piece still work?


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, I didn't realize this was already going. I guess I'll have to go back and read everything.

For those of you that have already abandoned Earl's swap, I posted my project but will re-post it here

Now, I have some reading to do ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

OK, probably going to post this cherry up on Craigslist. Anyone want any pieces of it? I don't see any pieces that stand out as possibly having curl. But I can cut some up if anyone wants any.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I can't wait for the first neighborhood grill. It's just around the corner. Memories from last year. I will use the picture for inspiration.


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmmm yummy Woodmaster


----------



## GrantA

Steve if you'll cut me some slabs off the one I circled I'd use em! Let me know what I owe ya and I can take care of a shipping label, either flat rate or a FedEx label if it doesn't fit nicely. Thanks!


----------



## GrantA

Oh and Steve you're over the limit on posts per day I'm gonna need you to go ahead and email me all your particulars for signup!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh and Steve. You just have to guess which one Grant circled.


----------



## bndawgs

Hmmm, seems strange that he wants slabs out of that small branch, but ok.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. He edited it and made me look like an ass.


----------



## GrantA

I don't know what you're talking about Kenny ;-) I'd never knowingly do such a thing…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yep. You needed help. ;-)

The long grilling knife is handy, but I generally keep a spatula handy with the grill too. A knife that's sturdy enough to flip a caveman porterhouse isn't going to be thin enough to be a good fillet knife, so my "everything knife" tends to be thinner and I use a spat or tongs for flipping the big stuff.

I see Steve ended up joining by way of too many posts in a day. Dave and I appear to have been careful so far.

And that's one.


----------



## doubleG469

> Gary, here s a better Pic of the ends. Will this piece still work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Steve what's the thickness?


----------



## bndawgs

Little over 6"


----------



## HokieKen

He said it was 6.5" thick yesterday Gary. I can see at least 4 solid blanks there I think


----------



## GrantA

> Little over 6"
> 
> - Steve


----------



## doubleG469

Hey Dave how's that beer tote holding up? Nathan and I were discussing last night and it made me wonder if it held together.


----------



## doubleG469

> Little over 6"
> 
> - Steve


if you can get 4×4x6 out of them that's great, that'll give me some room to chase out some of the cracking. And I will have to cut some rounds off them to fill in the bottoms.


----------



## GrantA

I had to scroll back through and yep welcome aboard Nathan! Glad to have ya!
Guys in all seriousness if you really can't join just let me know but we'd love to have you, the more the merrier! Except in Kenny's exam room, er man cave. So I've heard…

I'm not expecting anybody to put 400 hours of labor into a clock for this swap


----------



## HokieKen

I would try end-grain hollowing on your tumblers Gary instead of making separate bottoms.


----------



## doubleG469

by the way I am Going for this look (something like it)









I may try some banding vs the burned accents


----------



## bndawgs

So you probably don't want to go thru end grain do you?


----------



## GrantA

Things are looking up again!


----------



## HokieKen

Possum filets Grant?


----------



## HokieKen

I like the ones with the stainless banding Gary. Leather would look good too


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hey Dave how s that beer tote holding up? Nathan and I were discussing last night and it made me wonder if it held together.


Still in one piece, Gary. It doesn't get a ton of use, since the shop fridge is about 20 feet from the grill, but there are times when we're too lazy for even that bit of back and forth (or are headed to the neighbor's place).



> Guys in all seriousness if you really can't join just let me know but we'd love to have you, the more the merrier!


I'm pretty sure I can't, but if I get the shop cleaned up and get something mostly built before the sign-up, I'll join in. But I really need to get a plane till and now a case for my set of moulding planes built. I need to be able to see my bench-top. And if we end up moving to Santa Fe this fall, I'd rather have the tools in cases I built than tossed into boxes by the movers.

But I'm also one for sticking to the rules, so…

And that's two. ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Yeah we like leather Gary. And stainless. 
Possum fillets are done and ready to do work ;-) taco Tuesday was so good I'm letting it run into Wednesday


----------



## Lazyman

I'm still on the fence for this swap partly because I have not found something I can or even want to make yet and partly because I also need to lock in some dates for trips we are planning.

Gary, Another option is to get some steel cups something like this for liners and then you can make the outside any way you want, including using a white oak board to make staves or using other woods that won't matter if they will hold liquid. Using staves, it will look even more like a barrel, especially if put some steel bands on them. The nice thing about making staves is that you don't have to worry as much about wood movement, especially if you use quarter sawn pieces.

Edit: I cannot seem to find them now but when I made my first beer mug, I almost used a steel tumbler I found on Amazon that had straight sides instead of the tapered ones before I decided to use the coffee tumbler kits. Straight sides would probably be easier to use as a liner.


----------



## HokieKen

I think the whole purpose of the Oak tumbler is to enhance the flavor of the whiskey that (I assume) was aged in Oak barrels Nathan. I still can't drink out of a steel-lined cup. No matter how many I try, with coffee or water, it always tastes metallic. I did a little research some time back about whether or not the metal leeches anything into the liquid. Apparently it doesn't really but somehow it does impart a bit of a taste that only a small percentage of people can detect. I'm one of the lucky few. Go figure…


----------



## HokieKen

Here ya go boys! For only $1000 I'm gonna let you cut down my puny little walnut tree! For your efforts and your $1000, you can probably get $300 worth of lumber out of it.


----------



## GrantA

Wow Kenny you're feeling generous today, I figured you'd get double that for the tree, definitely should pay for you a mill!

Sara can't handle drinking anything from a metal cup either, y'all are both special I reckon


----------



## HokieKen

That's good to know Grant. So there's at least two of us… She is seriously the only other one I've heard of first(second)hand that is as fortunate as me.


----------



## bndawgs

Hmm, this seems like a better deal


----------



## bndawgs

There was some walnut and oak in this post on monday, but now it doesn't list the woods. I meant to go yesterday but ran out of time. going to try and go today for some walnut


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here ya go boys! For only $1000 I m gonna let you cut down my puny little walnut tree! For your efforts and your $1000, you can probably get $300 worth of lumber out of it.
> 
> - HokieKen












I just cut this one up for free. It had fell over.


----------



## GrantA

For you guys unsure what to make, here are some ideas, and don't forget rubs/sauces will up the ante!
1-handed pepper/salt mill
Grill tool set *I feel like someone should sell these cheaper and/or individually though
pig tail flipper
coozies/tumblers
We all like dessert I bet
And for anyone considering a knife-
Here's a good source or finished knife blades
and another blade source
The Russell blades are a great value for US made blades.


----------



## Lazyman

Interesting Kenny. I've always heard that most alcohol is actually fermented in stainless and then aged in oak barrels. It seems like if the stainless was imparting a taste, it would happen during the fermationation but I suppose the distillation and aging process might fix that.

I really think that it is all in your head so I think a blind taste test in in order. Drink enough beer until you go blind and then start drinking whiskey out of a stainless tumbler and see if you can tell.


----------



## HokieKen

I can't say I've ever drank anything with alcohol out of stainless Nathan. I've only tried the stainless travel mugs for coffee and the stainless water bottles. I like my beer in a glass vessel of some type.

I always begged my Mom to buy soda in bottles when I was a kid because the same soda from a can tasted funny. I used to only buy beer in bottles because I swore it leeched a flavor out of the cans. But, these days, I drink all my beer from glasses/mugs and the cans don't bother me. I don't think that it's something I can taste unless I'm drinking it directly from the metal vessel.

And I have no idea how whiskey is made, never touch the stuff. I just know that when you search for Oak whiskey tumblers online, the marketing line is that it accentuates the taste of the barrels it was aged in. It all tastes like Everclear to me.


----------



## Lazyman

I am actually with you. I drink all of my beer out of glass. Soda and beer in the aluminum can does taste different because the carbonic acid reacts with the aluminum but most have some sort of plastic liner these days I think which does seem to help as long as the beer is recently brewed. Even so I prefer anything carbonated out of glass bottles. Unfortunately, they are getting harder and harder to find because the cans are so much cheaper for the craft breweries.

I only occasionally sip a little whiskey but I would not think it would be in a steel tumbler long enough to affect the flavor and I am not sure that I would like the flavor added from a wood one. Seems like you would need to experiment with different woods with different whiskeys but that's just my skepticism. I buy beer (and whiskey) for the flavor they were given and don't want to mess with that.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - Or 500 hours into an amazing brass plane. BTW - the clocks probably only took 50-60 hours mostly because I didn't have plans and made it up as I went along.

I'm probably over the post limit but I'm still trying to find something that I could make with a rasp, some sand paper and a screwdriver. Anything I would make for this would be very basic. I'm trying to find the ready-to-assemble projects.

Anyone else ever had that sinking feeling right after you cut something that you picked up the wrong piece and cut it? Happened this morning on the beer swap work. Time for some creative design changes. I blame it on being tired since it was 4:00 AM when I got up and went out to the shop.

I frequently have an odd taste in my mouth after reading some of Kenny's posts (exam table…....Darth Kenneth…prom date…...).


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> I frequently have an odd taste in my mouth after reading some of Kenny s posts (exam table…....Darth Kenneth…prom date…...).
> 
> - EarlS


You can talk about my Man Cave Table and my Sexy Vader costume but don't you badmouth Cousin Slutty.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

IF I sign up it'll be close to progress pic date. I need to see where I am with things. I definitely won't commit by the signup deadline.


----------



## GrantA

I'm already planning on Earl & Dave being in this one. I need my fellow eggheads


----------



## bndawgs

I'm thinking about this one. I have at least one idea I would do. And I have another idea, but I have to see if it's something I can do.


----------



## bndawgs

Earl, I'm very good about cutting the wrong part. Or even better when I don't account for the thickness of the sides of something I'm building, which happened with my DP cabinet when it came out 1.5" too wide.


----------



## GrantA

AHA!! Here you guys go
BBQ UTENSIL KITS
They've got some cool stuff under "utensil kits too


----------



## HokieKen

Sounds like Dave, Steve and Earl are in.


----------



## bndawgs

I don't know. I might have to be added to the rookie division so no one gets disappointed.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hey now!!! I've watched my post count.

Sorry Grant, no utensil kit for me. If I send out utensils, they'll be hand forged.

Grant, just send me a green egg table with a few drawers and room for a coal bin and I'm in!


----------



## GrantA

That was not intended for you Dave, you get no slack. Earl will be without shop.


----------



## HokieKen

I wish my wife would let me have a Green Egg :-( Actually, she would. But then she'd expect me to grill daily and she'd always want to have company over for cookouts.

Nevermind.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Anyone else ever had that sinking feeling right after you cut something that you picked up the wrong piece and cut it?
> 
> - EarlS


Last night after setting up to cut drawer sides for my rolling tool chest… Cutting dadoes in some pieces then freaked. Fortunately it was OK so 3 out of 9 drawers are complete.

And for you plane makers, you can make a Spill Plane for the BBQ Swap. Easy way to light the charcoal or gas.


----------



## GrantA

Whoa whoa whoa that is awesome Bill! Never heard of it so had to search naturally- found this one and this one with a different angle of attack


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody else use one of these to start your charcoal? 









I stinkin' love mine. I'm sure the Green Egg has some kind of voice activated starter where it fires the charcoal and has it to temp instantly. This works great for us simple folk though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Bill. I saw those on the veritas website at one point. Definitely cool. Not a bad idea either.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've used those in the past Kenny. Those are excellent. Super simple too.


----------



## GrantA

lol no voice starter that I'm aware of but a big difference is you just add to the coals each time, rarely emptying it completely. I suppose you could start up some fresh and add it to the old. I just stir the coals so any ash falls to the bottom, toss on a paraffin cube and put fresh coal on top. 20 min it's ready to roll


----------



## GrantA

Hey Kenny I bet I could use one of those as a coal forge on a breezy day!


----------



## HokieKen

Just for the record. Don't send me no friggin' Spill Plane. I got these:









And if I really need a Spill, I got this:


----------



## HokieKen

> Hey Kenny I bet I could use one of those as a coal forge on a breezy day!
> 
> - GrantA


Been there:


----------



## GrantA

so you wouldn't want an infill spill plane? Noted


----------



## HokieKen

> so you wouldn t want an infill spill plane? Noted
> 
> - GrantA


Sure I would. Just make the bottom flat all the way across and leave the hole in the side out ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I may have already made a spill plane masquerading as a shoulder plane. At least I know there is another use for it if it doesn't work out for Phil.

Those chimney starters are the only way to go IMO. I've got the weber one and it is probably close to 20 years old. If you want to light wood instead of charcoal, you will need a layer of charcoal at the bottom but otherwise, there is nothing easier or faster. It also makes a pretty good makeshift forge. That is what I used to heat treat my plane iron-filled up with charcoal, buried the iron a couple of layers deep and used a blow dryer blowing up from the bottom to get it glowing. Though with the blow dryer running, I burned through the whole load of coals in about 15 minutes and had to feed it some more.


----------



## GrantA

it should be the length of a #8 though, make spills AND joint boards at the same time. We could have a contest for the longest spill


----------



## Snipes

> I frequently have an odd taste in my mouth after
> - EarlS


Ha, sorry but that's funny


----------



## GrantA

Just saw this on facebook









Solution- get a bigger dog!


----------



## HokieKen

My friggin' hawks must be lazy. All kinds of cats in that range in my neighborhood.


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone make rabbit's feet keychains. saw two of them in my yard the other night. son scared them away before i could get them.


----------



## GrantA

How'd he scare the keychains away?


----------



## bndawgs

i told him to stay in the truck, but he got out when he saw them head towards the side of the house.

they took off before i could get a shot


----------



## jeffswildwood

Prancer grey say "*bring that hawk on, I'll have him for dinner*"! 15 pound cat.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Just for the record. Don t send me no friggin Spill Plane. I got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Lol… You're an Engineer, Just think of it sitting on your desk and the conversations it would start at work!! Guys would actually hang around you (not like High School ;-) Your Office popularity would skyrocket and you may even get moved out of that broom closet too ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Bluenote38

> My friggin hawks must be lazy. All kinds of cats in that range in my neighborhood.
> 
> - HokieKen


Had one stalking the neighbor's Min-pin puppy (miniature Doberman Pincher)


----------



## EarlS

Bill for the win!!! BTW - Kenny told me it isn't a broom closet, it is a gender neutral safe space. Kenny's been out of the closet for a while.


----------



## HokieKen

You missed a great teaching opportunity Steve. You should have squeezed a couple of rounds in the air then looked at your son and said "I can't believe I missed you, you were standing so close!" Bet he would have stayed in the truck next time.


----------



## GrantA

I just realized this is my 5th swap not my 4th, I never posted projects for my beer swap or mallet swap. They're up now though, better late than never!


----------



## bndawgs

wait, is this swap part of the beer swap?


----------



## HokieKen

Well played Earl. Well played ;-) I've pretty much been gender neutral since about a year after I got married. I fought the good fight for a while…

I think it's pretty evident that no brooms reside in my office though:









And for the record Bill, in high school, I really didn't pay any attention to whether or not any *guys* were hanging around me ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

> You missed a great teaching opportunity Steve. You should have squeezed a couple of rounds in the air then looked at your son and said "I can t believe I missed you, you were standing so close!" Bet he would have stayed in the truck next time.
> 
> - HokieKen


ha, it's bad enough that his teacher tells him about all the poor animals that lose their homes when the bad humans do construction and chop down the trees. i'm just trying to teach him that animals occasionally have to be taken out.


----------



## doubleG469

Kenny - I thought about the leather wrap idea and with end grain I thought I'd need to epoxy the bottoms so it holds liquids.

Nathan - I think personally that metal does leave a slight taste to bourbon (hence I don't drink from a flask either) it may be just marketing but it's said the char helps the flavor. Who knows just want a cool whiskey barrel tumbler to drink from. lol The staves idea is an interesting one, hadn't thought about glueing up staves for it.


----------



## HokieKen

Gotta love the PETAheads…

And no, this isn't part of the beer swap. We'll launch the beer swap after this one wraps up. Feel free to send beer in this one too though )


----------



## HokieKen

I did some googling when I was gonna turn you a couple back before you got your first lathe and a lot of them do have the bottoms epoxied in but, there are plenty of them that are made from a single piece too.









My understanding is that White Oak is impervious to liquid (assuming no cracks or defects). The end grain is basically plugged up with a membrane-type material that won't allow liquids to pass through. I imagine that a coat of beeswax would ensure it though.


----------



## EarlS

Steve - every swap has the potential to be part of the beer swap. Just depends how committed you are.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Unfortunately I can't keep up with you guys… 44 posts in 2 hours… And I'll be travelling the next 7 days NOT checking LJ's regularly. But I should ask now for an explanation of the coming beer swap - IE, many beer-related items are also BBQ-related items and I'd hate to shoot myself in the foot by going beer-heavy on this, then having no fresh ideas come beer swap time.
How does it work - send a six-pack along with a beer-related wooden item?


----------



## GrantA

You've got it John have a look at the 2nd Annual LJ Beer Swap


----------



## HokieKen

You got it John. The beer swap is much more relaxed than the regular swaps and it's a much shorter time period so the projects aren't as elaborate (in most cases anyway). We don't even do progress pictures. You just make something beer-related in some way and send it along with a six pack (or a 19-pack if you're Rich) to your recipient. It doesn't have to be made of wood even. I say it every year but, you can saw a limb into end-grain coasters and you're good. We started it as a fun way to swap around some local craft brews with other guys. Then we kinda added the project as an afterthought since it is a woodworking site ;-)

You have a CNC. You should take a look at the bottle opener MikeACG made for Duck last year. One of my favorite projects


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Anybody else use one of these to start your charcoal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stinkin love mine. I m sure the Green Egg has some kind of voice activated starter where it fires the charcoal and has it to temp instantly. This works great for us simple folk though.
> 
> - HokieKen


Wouldn't be without one. They are awesome a starting charcoal.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Anybody else use one of these to start your charcoal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stinkin love mine. I m sure the Green Egg has some kind of voice activated starter where it fires the charcoal and has it to temp instantly. This works great for us simple folk though.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Wouldn t be without one. They are awesome a starting charcoal.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


I use that too. In fact I have an idea relating to one, but I'm afraid the shipping would render it beyond the scope of this swap.


----------



## duckmilk

> Anybody else use one of these to start your charcoal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stinkin love mine. I m sure the Green Egg has some kind of voice activated starter where it fires the charcoal and has it to temp instantly. This works great for us simple folk though.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Wouldn t be without one. They are awesome a starting charcoal.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> I use that too. In fact I have an idea relating to one, but I m afraid the shipping would render it beyond the scope of this swap.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I made mine from a leftover piece of stovepipe, love it.

I'm thinking of ideas for this one, but won't commit right now.


----------



## Lazyman

Gary I've got a cutoff from my first turned beer mug made with QSWO staves and glued with Titebond 3. I'll soak it in some DNA to see how it holds up to an extreme test. Of course the char might be more detrimental than the alcohol so you might want to char it befor you glue it.


----------



## bndawgs

Gary, which way do you want me to cut the blanks?


----------



## Bluenote38

> Anybody else use one of these to start your charcoal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stinkin love mine. I m sure the Green Egg has some kind of voice activated starter where it fires the charcoal and has it to temp instantly. This works great for us simple folk though.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Wouldn t be without one. They are awesome a starting charcoal.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Nope - mine's a push button… Or if the battery is dead then I use a Spill ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

> Gary, which way do you want me to cut the blanks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Im thinking A


----------



## doubleG469

> Gary I've got a cutoff from my first turned beer mug made with QSWO staves and glued with Titebond 3. I'll soak it in some DNA to see how it holds up to an extreme test. Of course the char might be more detrimental than the alcohol so you might want to char it befor you glue it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


The Alcohol is pretty aggressive, I had a hollow form that needed to dry out so I put it in the DNA and I had already epoxied a few spots. It ate the epoxy out on the surface layers and turned a bit powdery when it dried.

That was 5 minute epoxy though so I don't know if that would make a difference.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok when looking through ideas I find it best to go to the experts and you guys are about as close to that as I know. Who is the best box builder we have on here? My daughter has turned her nose up at almost every project I have ever made (kids, gotta love em) but she is graduating college in May and has asked me to build her a jewelry box. I have scoured the inteweb for ideas and then thought hell time to ask the experts. Does anyone have a lidded, with slide out drawer sketchup plan for a jewelry box? I don't know exactly what I'd like but I'll know it when I see it. (dovetails are beyond my capabilities, box joints I can do - btw)


----------



## bndawgs

I want to build this one from the wood whisperer. If there is a way to share the plans, I'd be willing to split the cost.


----------



## GrantA

Gary, when you say box I think Earl- have a look through his projects here

Also from a quick search for box joint jewelry box I found these
Treasured Wood Jewelry Box
Tabletop Treasure Box
This looks neat there are lots more advertised on the page
As you'll see on that last link, I'd consider a mitered box too, maybe with decorative splines. In my opinion, worth about a cent and a half, a mitered jewelry box would be a step above a box joint on the classiness scale. If you do a box joint maybe experiment with varied widths so it's not a repetitive pattern down the corner. Again my opinion
Keep us posted!

Upon looking some more this one is especially interesting to me, if it suits her style

Steve that WW one looks amazing! I'm a cheapass so I'd build it with no plans, it would take a year and I'd have wasted more than the $80 I could've bought the plans for.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Who is the best box builder we have on here?
> - doubleG469


Gary, that would be me. LOL, *just kidding*. IMO *Shipwright* is #1. But if your looking for plans, that may be hard to find. Really not hard to find, just hard to decide which one to use. The one Steve posted is awesome. It would make a nice graduation gift. Youtube has many nice boxes, and build instructions with many for sale.  Just keep searching, you'll find one. I can't wait to see what you come up with! *Please* do a blog of the build so we can follow along!


----------



## GrantA

Since you're a turner how about something like this?


----------



## doubleG469

See that's my issue - there are some cool ideas out there (Grant the pagoda box is very cool) but it's so hard to decide on what style will be a lasting design.

Steve the WW one is great but I'd do like Grant and try to build it without the plans (i'd screw it up but)

Let me search Shipwright, I have already looked through 15 pages of boxes and have seen cool ones but not THE one.

Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## HokieKen

There are lots of box "experts" on here Gary. I sure as heck ain't one but there are several. Here are the tagged projects from the Box Swap last year. If you look at Earl's, I think combining his two boxes would make a really nice jewelry box.

Depending on her tastes/decor, I'm a fan of bandsaw boxes. They're fun to make and you can make some really creative stuff that there's really no other practical way to make.


----------



## doubleG469

UH Jeff compared to Shipwright I am a neanderthal. Not with another 10 years practice could I compete or build any that nice. And I wouldn't want to subject myself to the humiliation of trying to mimic a design. Dang that dude can build some nice boxes.


----------



## Lazyman

Gary, Woodsmith magazine has several plans available. I have every issue so if you search here and find one you like, I can "loan" you the issue. Note: search for both "jewelry boxes" and "jewelry chests". Nice thing about Woodsmith plans is that they give a nice step by step and even show how to do some of the more technical parts if you've never done them before. This one is pretty cool but might be bigger than you are thinking. If you build this, she may want you to buy her more jewelry to fill it up.


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe a favorite recipe book would make a good bonus item?


----------



## EarlS

You have a great looking bowl cut Kenny. Do you cut your own hair? Is the book illustrated?


----------



## HokieKen

Not a chance Earl. I haven't had hair that long since junior high when I discovered that hair touching my ears is probably how they train spies to hold up under intense interrogation. That, and it makes you look like a hippy.

Not a lot of illustrations but, there are some before and after pics:


----------



## EarlS

The Deliverance Possum….....makes me afraid to go out in the woods…. bling….bling…bling…bling…bling…

"He got a real pretty mouth ain't he"


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen

And for our illustrious leader:


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA

Which one of you TX guys did it?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What's up with the dude in the far back on the right checking out the ass on that thing. Zoophilia is my thought.


----------



## Lazyman

Duck?

Edit: the guy with the leash, not the dude being coy in the background.


----------



## HokieKen

Well… they say there's 2 things in Texas. I think we have the rare photo that documents the existence of both.


----------



## EarlS

I'm voting for Duck bringing the steer, though I wouldn't put it past Nathan to do something that brazen as well.


----------



## Keebler1

Im game. This will be my first swap.


----------



## Lazyman

Wait, is that Devin Nunes' cow?


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome Keebler! Did you bring the cookies?









(I'm so sorry… and it won't be the last time ;-P)


----------



## Keebler1

> Welcome Keebler! Did you bring the cookies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I m so sorry… and it won t be the last time ;-P)
> 
> - HokieKen


I dont bring the cookies I just eat them


----------



## HokieKen

My kind of people  Welcome aboard!


----------



## GrantA

Welcome aboard the crazy train. Kenny's not sorry. And it definitely won't be the last time.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, a double post with another post in between… that's new.


----------



## GrantA

Mine strong armed yours


----------



## GrantA

Keeping up with the swap topic I planned ahead for lunch and saved some bacon yesterday (it was tough!). Leftover bacon cheeseburger covered in A1 sauce yum!


----------



## HokieKen

Needs a fried egg on there with some diced green chiles Grant. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## bndawgs

> Needs a fried egg on there with some diced green chiles Grant. Mmmmmmm.
> 
> - HokieKen


Chessy western and a bowl with


----------



## Keebler1

Throw some salsa on top of it all and theres a meal


----------



## HokieKen

> Needs a fried egg on there with some diced green chiles Grant. Mmmmmmm.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Chessy western and a bowl with
> 
> - Steve


You know Texas Tavern?? )


----------



## bndawgs

went there once when i was in school. quite the experience at 1am. lol

i've been to the Tea Room in Lynchburg


----------



## Lazyman

I just looked at the Texas Tavern Menu. Looks like everything is a sandwich. So what is a Chili sandwich? Going to have to try a Cake and Donut Sandwich.


----------



## HokieKen

Never heard of the tea room Steve. I'll have to look it up.

If you were to go in and ask them about that Nathan, they would ignore you. If you ask them what something on the menu is or what's on it, they will just atare at you. You order, get what you get and eat it or don't. It's a really unique experience. The foods not really anything special and there's like a dozen seats in the place and it's always packed. I guess it's one of those local culture things you just have to know to appreciate ;-). And, no idea why it's named Texas Tavern. It's also known, tongue-in-cheek, locally as The Roanoke Millionaire's Club.


----------



## GrantA

That sounds like the kind joint that doesn't want to take my Amex either. Meh
Worth a try once. I'll save cash for the taco & bbq trucks

Any of you guys make chopsticks?


----------



## clieb91

You mentioned places to eat in Roanoke and the only thing I cam e up with was the Great 611. went there a few years ago with my daughter and had a great meal. All food was good but what evrythey mixed intot he butter was awesome. 
My daughter keeps asking to go back.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

611 is a decent joint too Chris. Never been real impressed with their steaks but the buffet is good and they make some good grilled chicken tips. We go there often when we have a big family group that all wants to go out together. The decor is the big draw for that place.

Grant, Texas Tacern is essentially a food truck in a building (for 90 years). And nope, cash only.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh and that's honey butter Chris. My wife loves it and their yeast rolls. Not a fan of the butter personally.


----------



## clieb91

Yeah I believe we pretty much ordered just the bar. The decor is quite good. And that is the stuff along with the rolls. Have to head down there some time. Maybe this summer for a few days. Beautiful area.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty fond of it Chris 

Alright somebody please talk me out of this in the next 39 minutes. A friggin' Unidrill. Never heard of one before today. Now it's the only thing I need to be happy! Not really ;-). But it's so. Stinking. Cool.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny if you don't buy it I'm gonna and you'll have to go get it for me. Go ahead and get it so you don't make it rust with tears when I take it away


----------



## duckmilk

> Which one of you TX guys did it?
> 
> - GrantA


Not me, it has to be "someone" who lives near Houston.

Kenny, I may be wrong but that drill looks like what Smitty and ToddJB were calling the alien head, although theirs was a planer. It looks suspiciously similar. Contact them to find out more about it, or don't cause Todd may buy it out from under you. I'd say get it.


----------



## HokieKen

Somebody bought it out from under me. Todd's even cheaper than I am though so I ain't worried about him ;-)


----------



## GrantA

I bought it and now Kenny has to get it for me ;-)

Just kidding, I considered it though… I better lay off the auction purchases for a bit ya know?!?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny I know right where to put that unidrill. Hovering over the exam table in your cave.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I'm pretty fond of it Chris
> 
> Alright somebody please talk me out of this in the next 39 minutes. A friggin' Unidrill. Never heard of one before today. Now it's the only thing I need to be happy! Not really ;-). But it's so. Stinking. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Wow… That's a keeper. You should get it so I can say "Hey, I know a guy…"


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok you joker's. I'm getting a jump on the BBQ swap by collecting materials.










Ironwood, riven curly Cherry, hard Maple, Ash, Katalox, African Mahogany. And a branch of Bartlett Pear. I think I can squeeze a project out of this stuff wi


----------



## GrantA

Oooh quilted cherry where do you find that stuff?


----------



## Bluenote38

> Oooh quilted cherry where do you find that stuff?
> 
> - GrantA


ROFL… Firewood pile. My Boy Scouts were gleefully feeding it into the fire!! I rescued 4 pieces.


----------



## GrantA

Dang, if you come across more I'm on the lookout for at least a couple 3×3x12 figured cherry chunks for salt & pepper mills. My kitchen is all cherry and it's apparently hard to get (curly/figured)besides the jokers burning it I guess :-/


----------



## HokieKen

I have a Cherry stump you can come dig up Grant. There might be some quilting in it ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Is this quilting?


----------



## HokieKen

No, that's a golf ball.


----------



## bndawgs

Lol

man, i want to go home so bad. work sucks


----------



## GrantA

This is what I'm after


----------



## PoohBaah

> Lol
> 
> man, i want to go home so bad. work sucks
> 
> - Steve


I agree Steve. A Master Planner isn't as sexy of a job as they made it out to be. Some of the industrial bearings we make are cool at times to see but I would rather be home cowboying and woodworking.

At least these boards keep me entertained during the day.


----------



## bndawgs

that's not a quilt, that's a piece of wood


----------



## bndawgs

my dream job would be a part time picker/tinkerer/fixer upper/goofing around in the shop person.

i just need my wife to make it big in real estate so i can do it!


----------



## GrantA

Follow you dream Steve


----------



## bndawgs

haha, i want to. but i'm not sure it would pay the bills just yet

i do need to come up with a side hustle though.


----------



## Bluenote38

Steve - I've been waiting for my wife to make it big in Real Estate too… for a while… I'm still waiting… Maybe 2019?


----------



## bndawgs

Fingers crossed Bill. I have to give her credit, it's definitely not something I'd be able to do. You have to have some steel reserve to do well in that area.

and not this Steel Reserve Kenny

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## GrantA

Follow her around as a preferred handyman /inspector for the homebuyers she's entertaining.


----------



## Lazyman

Grant, I think that grain pattern may be considered curly rather that quilted. It think curly may more easy to find than quilted. I think that quilted is usually more random, sort of like choppy water, where curly looks like ripples moving down the length.


----------



## bndawgs

I was actually thinking about taking some classes to become a handyman.


----------



## HokieKen

I can give you my wife's family Steve. You'll be a handyman in no time.


----------



## Lazyman

Work does suck. Wait. What is work? Mad scientist is my dream job. Or maybe evil despot. I go back and forth.


----------



## GrantA

Classes?


----------



## Bluenote38

You're probably right. It's only split but generally split straight so Curly


----------



## DavePolaschek

"Oh, you hate your job? Why didn't you say so? There's a support group for that. It's called *EVERYBODY*, and they meet at the bar." - The Drew Carey Show


----------



## HokieKen

I would call what Grant shows and what Bill has "curly". But I think it's a matter of semantics probably. I tend to look at them like Nathan with quilting being more extreme and curly being notable but more understated.


----------



## GrantA

I'm not that picky, I'll use a curly quilt even


----------



## EarlS

> I m not that picky, I ll use a curly quilt even
> 
> - GrantA


I'm not picky, I'll use cherry


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Bluenote38

> - HokieKen


Hokie Smokes Kenny - that hurts my eyes…
AND - I can never un-see that!!


----------



## HokieKen

You'll enjoy this one then Bill…


----------



## clieb91

Good Grief! Where does he find them and why , why does he share them?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Family photo album.



> Good Grief! Where does he find them and why , why does he share them?
> 
> 
> 
> - clieb91


----------



## bndawgs

They're his wallpaper on his phone


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - does your wife know you dress like that, and more importantly, does she know how much $$ you are spending on your fetish??

Now I know why you didn't have time for the last swap.


----------



## HokieKen

It's amazing what pops up in Google images when you search for grill accessories ;-) I was honestly in tears when I first saw the "sit down and relax" one.


----------



## Lazyman

Maybe this will help purge that from your memory. I finally mounted the post drill I got last fall. I decided to leave the barn patina mostly in place. I figure it's kept it from rusting this long. Might as well leave it alone. I do need to look more closely a few of the teeth on the gears. They seem to catch a little about every 3rd turn. It only takes about 5 minutes to drill through a 3/4" board or a piece of sheet metal.


----------



## HokieKen

You just aren't turning that crank fast enough Nathan ;-) If only there were some way to couple that crank to an electric motor that could do the cranking for you…


----------



## Lazyman

It'll be sitting next to the band saw so I should be able to figure out a way to run it off power. It's mostly for looking at anyway. Nathan powered stuff usually doesn't work that well.


----------



## Keebler1

Im sure you could firgure out how to take the crank handle off amd use a drill or mount a small motor beside it. Either that or punishment for the kids,,,i have 100 holes that need to be drilled with this drill


----------



## Lazyman

My kids are grown but if you want to punish yours send them over.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> My kids are grown but if you want to punish yours send them over.
> 
> - Lazyman


SWEET!

I'll drop mine off this weekend Nathan. I'll pick them up at the beginning of 2022, Thanks!


----------



## Lazyman

Just make sure that they know how to say "Please sir, may I have some more". I hope that they like gruel.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> It only takes about 5 minutes to drill through a 3/4" board or a piece of sheet metal.


The advance is geared for metal. If drilling wood, you can hand advance it a lot quicker. Put your left hand in the advance and your right hand on the big crank and away you go!


----------



## GrantA

Then which hand holds the wood Dave? We don't all have extra hands like Kenny revealed earlier


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good question, I was born with three arms but only two have hands.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Then which hand holds the wood Dave? We don t all have extra hands like Kenny revealed earlier


I have a couple vises I use on the table. One holds up to 4" wide. The other is a fancy Wilton cross-slide that Kenny recommended to me, but which is only the 3" model, and sits about 3-4" high instead of the inch or two that the cheap one does.

Or I clamp the board to the table. Which meant buying new clamps. Oh darn!


----------



## GrantA

If I had a post drill I'd stick one of my 6" Kurts on it just to show Kenny up
;-p


----------



## bndawgs

Got some blanks cut up.


----------



## bndawgs

And maybe some tool handles left over?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> If I had a post drill I d stick one of my 6" Kurts on it just to show Kenny up
> ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


You call yours Kurt?


----------



## duckmilk

> It s amazing what pops up in Google images when you search for grill accessories ;-) I was honestly in tears when I first saw the "sit down and relax" one.
> 
> - HokieKen


In other words, Kenny has nothing else to do at work.



> It ll be sitting next to the band saw so I should be able to figure out a way to run it off power. It s mostly for looking at anyway. Nathan powered stuff usually doesn t work that well.
> 
> - Lazyman


Attach a treadle to the hand crank?



> If I had a post drill I d stick one of my 6" Kurts on it just to show Kenny up
> ;-p
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> You call yours Kurt?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Mine are Bubba and Jim Bob.


----------



## Bluenote38

Kenny…. I have no words - or any good emojis :-(.


----------



## HokieKen

I was totally kidding about powering the post drill fellas. That already has a name… drill press ;-)

A 6" Kurt is no match for 3-1/2" of Kenny Grant.


----------



## GrantA

OK fellas what's everyone cooking this weekend? Nothing exciting here unfortunately, I've got my alarm set to get up early and knock out a couple house projects then some shop cleanup (outside too, as part of the house projects). Hopefully tomorrow afternoon I can begin my new grill table. My Green egg is impatiently waiting. I'm itching to get it off my list so it's being simplified, shouldn't take long to knock out

I do have some nice looking pork chops and potatoes to cook tomorrow evening though!


----------



## GrantA

And this might be the last thing I do tonight  I brought 2 in from the shop but it's definitely a sipping beer, maybe just the one then zzzzzzzz!


----------



## HokieKen

I won't be cooling this weekend. Got a weekend full of chores and yard work. We're meeting some friends at Red Lobster for dinner tomorrow but that's about the most exciting thing I have to look forward to…


----------



## clieb91

Woodworking show is in Dulles this weekend. heading over tomorrow morning for a class on Joinery with LumberJock Chuck Bender. Looking forward to it. Not sure what is on for this weekend but if it finally warms up I am not opposed to getting something on the grill.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

That guy has some impressive projects Chris. Should be a fun day


----------



## bndawgs

Chris, where in nova do you live?

Lmk if there's any good deals at the show.


----------



## EarlS

It was Christmas at my house. A little box from Bill showed up with a sweet little mallet that looks suspiciously like the one he posted the other day, only nicer because I was holding it. Thanks Bill!!!

Kenny - PM me your email so I can send a progress picture for the beer swap. Maybe you can drool over it instead of doing the drag queen dress up cookout…...

That's the last project out of the shop. I have to make some pegs for the dexterity test boards I made for my wife to take to her new job. On Grant's recommendation I'm trying to sell the Laguna CFlux DC, the band saw, drill press, miter saw, and planer. If all goes well there will be a lot of new tools at my house this fall…..... Thanks for the great idea Grant.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny he does. I'm looking forward to getting some tips on joinery and hopefully putting them to use in this swap..


> Chris, where in nova do you live?
> 
> Lmk if there s any good deals at the show.
> 
> - Steve


Steve I'm in Loudoun, not far from the expo center so it's worth the trip. I've honestly given up on finding any great deals since Peachtree completely took the show over a few years ago. 
Mostly just restock some supplies and look for cool woods. Decided this year to pay for the class and get something more out of the show.


----------



## HokieKen

Snodgrass will be there too Chris. If I had known about it sooner, I may have come up for a day there. Funny, on the website, Peachtree isn't even listed as an exhibitor.

Nice tapper Earl! That Bill's an alright guy . PM coming.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm in Loudoun as well Chris.


----------



## Lazyman

I can't remember the last time there was any sort of woodworking show in Texas much less the DFW area. Nearest one is in Kansas City I think.


----------



## GrantA

Yall are too busy carrying steers around town to have any other sort of shows


----------



## GrantA

> I m in Loudoun as well Chris.
> 
> - Steve


Did you guys just become best friends?!?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well! Just epoxied together my first burned through-tang knife. Got a 8-32 nut as a pommel. I expect there will be some peening and filing involved yet.

Gotta go get some more MAP gas before I can do the next one. The brass bar stock I bought was work-hardened and I've had to anneal it before I can bang it into shape for bolsters.

Oh, plus my Soller Composites epoxy went rock-like. Got one pump out of the $40 pint kit. Not sure what I did wrong, but I guess it's back to JBWeld from Homer Depot.

And that's one for today.


----------



## GrantA

Dave- right from Soller's site regarding the 820-
If stored below 60F it may become semi-solid (this does not hurt the resin); if this occurs, put the can in front of a space heater and the resin will become thin and clear again.
Unless you got hardener into the resin there's no way it hardened.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's been stored at room temp. Gets down no lower than 62 overnight.

I'll try warming it up, but it's solid all the way through the pump.

And that's two.


----------



## GrantA

Call Soller, they're good people. That's weird though


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I'm sous vide-ing it for [email protected] If that doesn't fix it, oh well.

I remember reading the below 60 thing, but couldn't find it again this morning. Their site isn't super phone-friendly.

I emailed Soller two hours ago. I just hope 140f isn't too hot for it. Don't have a space heater, though.

That's three, but hopefully I'm not signed up.


----------



## sras

> Oh, plus my Soller Composites epoxy went rock-like. Got one pump out of the $40 pint kit.


I'd ditch the pump. I find that I get better results by measuring volume directly. There's a description of my process in this blog post .


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Can you drop that temp to 110-120 Dave? As a guy who uses tons epoxy (4 gallons this week), the one part does get pretty solid even in a AZ but I think 140 is too hot.


----------



## duckmilk

Dave I use this stuff to epoxy handles with. I don't use enough of it to need any larger volume, but it has worked great for me, plus, it is a 1 to 1 ratio.

Not cooking out this weekend, yet. I took some frozen chinese food boxes to my 90yo buddy this afternoon and cooked some sweet & sour chicken for him. He is doing better and in good spirits, but had to spend 2 nights in the hospital early this week and they fed him well, so he is feeling stronger now. We've gotta get him back on track so he can get the knee surgery done.

Got some ideas for the swap. Now just have to narrow them down for something I can actually make. Limiting my posts to 1 a day right now.

Chuck Bender is talented!


----------



## GrantA

Duck I'd be happy to share some meal prep recipes I have from a paid app I use. I've done a crispy sesame chicken thigh and a stir fry that have been great. 
I can make a big batch, feed the family the first night and fill 4+ 2-cup containers for meals through the week. It's scalable for the number of servings you want. 
Here's the stir fry & fried rice I made last week, I filled 4 of these 2-cup containers after 4 of us ate.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Dave, thanks, but by the time you sent that, it had already cooked for 4 hours at 140. Don't know why I picked that temp, but there it is. Mixed up a small batch and used it to patch a few bark inclusions in the handle just now. Either it'll work or it won't.

Duck, I think I'll probably just buy the $5 tubes of JBWeld at Homer Depot in the future. There may be better stuff available, but there's something to be said for having fresh epoxy when I need it, and it's just a little over a mile to the Depot. I'll see how it holds up. Or there's the $5.50 tubes of Gorilla Epoxy. I think that's made with real gorillas, so it must be good.










The nut is now peened onto the end of the tang, and the voids are mostly filled, and it's either going to be a piece of junk or a nice knife. I'll find out tomorrow.

Plus my buddy with the mill made me a few bolsters for future knives.










That's four posts today, but two were tech support, so maybe I'm not signed up. Dinner was supposed to be pork chop tacos, with Duck's tortilla recipe, all cooked on the grill (a Weber Baby Q), but my sweetie got sick, so I had a sammich and she had an orange and a handful of chips.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan what part of DFW are you living? I live up in Melissa


----------



## clieb91

Kenny I hadn't even noticed they were not on the vendor list but it seems they have decided to not be a part of the show. I'm Going to post a short blog about the show, but the classes were good. The shopping was okay but the wood selection and pricing was really good.










If interested here is my Blog on the show. 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/clieb91/blog/129550


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan what part of DFW are you living? I live up in Melissa
> 
> - Keebler1


I'm in Plano.


----------



## EarlS

Good looking haul Chris.

I spent the day hauling shop stuff I don't need to the dump. Sold the drill press (full price), got a guy that might come over from Des Moines tomorrow to buy the CFlux DC and I have several spammers that want me to email a code to them so they know I'm legit. Even had one guy offer "services" to barter with. I gave him Kenny's email address along with the selfie Kenny took at the Lola BBQ Convention. (Anyone get the Lola reference?? - Kinks??).

Tomorrow I should get the 3rd coat of Arm-R-Seal on the Beer Swap item.

Question for the participants and coordinator. If I put together an "IKEA" themed swap is everyone ok with possibly getting pieces and parts and having to finish them since I don't have a shop? I found some great ideas in those links that were posted last week. I promise the swap item you get from me will be finished perfectly (because the recipient will have to do my work). I won't willingly resort to Etsy for a swap item.

If so, I can sign up.


----------



## GrantA

Earl that'll be great. Might even surpass my submission!

I could also mail you some sandpaper and a screwdriver to finish it :-D

Congratulations on selling the DP, remember worst case the DC can be disassembled to take up less space.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl can you share some of those links you are talking about here? I missed them.


----------



## HokieKen

Which Morakniv ya got there Dave? I just bought the 120 and I'm pretty impressed with it for what it costs. I could definitely see buying a few more as blanks and handle them myself. I gotta say though, the handle that it came with is damned comfortable and simple as dirt…


----------



## HokieKen

> Nathan what part of DFW are you living? *I live up in Melissa*
> 
> - Keebler1


God I hope Melissa isn't a steer or a horse.


----------



## HokieKen

For the record Keebler, I did tell you the first time that it wouldn't be the last… ;-))


----------



## GrantA

Keebler I assume these are the links Earl mentioned


> For you guys unsure what to make, here are some ideas, and don t forget rubs/sauces will up the ante!
> 1-handed pepper/salt mill
> Grill tool set *I feel like someone should sell these cheaper and/or individually though
> pig tail flipper
> coozies/tumblers
> We all like dessert I bet
> And for anyone considering a knife-
> Here s a good source or finished knife blades
> and another blade source
> The Russell blades are a great value for US made blades.
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## bndawgs

I need to find out where Chris lives so I can drop off my lathe tools for him to sharpen.


----------



## Keebler1

> Keebler I assume these are the links Earl mentioned
> 
> For you guys unsure what to make, here are some ideas, and don t forget rubs/sauces will up the ante!
> 1-handed pepper/salt mill
> Grill tool set *I feel like someone should sell these cheaper and/or individually though
> pig tail flipper
> coozies/tumblers
> We all like dessert I bet
> And for anyone considering a knife-
> Here s a good source or finished knife blades
> and another blade source
> The Russell blades are a great value for US made blades.
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> - GrantA


Thanks


----------



## EarlS

Dang I'm getting slow in my old age…...

Grant posted the links AND Keebler responded before I could even find them.

Edit - Grant some sandpaper and a screwdriver ARE my swap items.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Which Morakniv ya got there Dave? I just bought the 120 and I'm pretty impressed with it for what it costs. I could definitely see buying a few more as blanks and handle them myself. I gotta say though, the handle that it came with is damned comfortable and simple as dirt…
> 
> - HokieKen


I have three Morknivs, two craftline 511 and one chisel. Fantastic handles and very sharp as delivered but I still can't get a definitive answer on what the steel is, any clue?


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty sure it's a Stainless Yeti. But no guesses beyond that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Which Morakniv ya got there Dave?


I bought a slew of 120s and 2/0s (basically the same, but the 2/0 is high carbon, and the 120 is laminated). I would buy the 106 also (longer blade than the 120 - I use both of them), but they weren't selling those blanks last time I bought. I buy them direct from Morakniv and they're great. Shipping from Sweden is quicker and more reliable than Amazon. If I order now, I'll have them on Wednesday.

Here's their knife blade blanks page. Enjoy!

And yeah, the default handle is comfortable. I mostly follow its form, but I use prettier wood.

If you're interested in carving with a slöjd-style knife, the Swedish Knife Grip Sessions is well worth watching.

Edited to clean up links and mention the 106 and reply to the yeti.



> Fantastic handles and very sharp as delivered but I still can't get a definitive answer on what the steel is, any clue?


They make their own high carbon steel, and you either get that in the 2/0 or you get it laminated with softer steel in the 106 or 120. See https://morakniv.se/en/knife-knowledge/the-steel/ for more.


----------



## clieb91

Steve, I am switching to Carbide. Sharpening has been an issue for me for quite a while.


----------



## doubleG469

> I need to find out where Chris lives so I can drop off my lathe tools for him to sharpen.
> 
> - Steve


Just throw them in the box, I promise I'll send them back ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

> Got some blanks cut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Somebody got a woodie!


----------



## doubleG469

> Nathan what part of DFW are you living? I live up in Melissa
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> I'm in Plano.
> 
> - Lazyman


I'm in Frisco and I think Duck is just north west of you in southern OK.

Nathan great spot for that drill! But where'd you move everything else to?


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the offer Grant. He has 2 great nephews living close by and we have him covered for now. He really liked the sweet and sour chicken he started with yesterday.

I'm in TX Gary north of Pilot Point and SE of Gainesville. The map on my homepage shows the accurate location, but there seems to be some difficulty viewing it on my computer.


----------



## Lazyman

Gary, I moved the bandsaw back to where it was right next to it. I just moved it out of the way so that I could manhandle this beast up on the wall. (I should have gotten you to help when you were here-my wife would have appreciated that). I moved the box that I throw shorts into so that I could move the electric drill press and the bandsaw over about a foot to make room. I really need to do some shop organizing.

BTW, we definitely need to have North Texas BBQ now that spring has sprung.



> Nathan great spot for that drill! But where d you move everything else to?
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## GrantA




----------



## DavePolaschek

Kind of a busy day around here. Finished up a knife except for the cleanup. The epoxy seems to work.










Then made a tray to hold the countertop dishwasher that will be arriving on Wednesday. The first coat of epoxy is setting inside it now. The previous one had apparently been leaking a little every load for quite a while. My countertop is now waterlogged under where the old one was, so it was time to close the barn door.










Then I made a sheath for the knife I made. It'll keep the sharp bits safe.


----------



## GrantA

Dave what's a countertop dishwasher? Like this? I think I like the full size better, gotta admit though I haven't tried the countertop models…


----------



## DavePolaschek

More like this, Grant. I was single for a lot of years, and even when I cook for me and my sweetie now, it won't fill a full size… erm… unit. So small is better.


----------



## Keebler1

Grants countertop dishwasher is more fun


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave p can you answer this guy
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/303887
It's in your lane (plus I want to know)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Done, John. As I said there, if you're casual, get the push-together rivets. I use the solids with burrs. The heads are work-hardened, so if I want to bend the head any, I get out the MAP gas torch and anneal them. And if the inch-long rivets I have are too long (they almost always are), I cut them to length with a pair of nippers. Also requires a rivet seating tool. But the same technique will work on iron or steel rivets if you really need to feel manly.


----------



## EarlS

It was a productive weekend. The drill press, jointer, band saw, miter saw are all sold. Had a guy interested in the DC but he's waffling since he would have to drive over from Des Moines. Looks like the disc/belt sander will go tomorrow. The bench is is being offered for free. That leaves me with the Unisaw and the Dewalt 735 planer. I made almost enough to buy a nice jointer, which will be the first item on the agenda when we get moved.

My wife even admitted that it was a good idea to get rid of some of the tools that were 15 or 20 years old. Where did the time go? As a bonus, she also understands that I will have to replace some of them…... That is a WIN!!!

Thanks for the great idea Grant!!!!!

Now - what would be a good jointer in the $600-$800 range?


----------



## GrantA

Glad it's working Earl! FYI the DW735 would bring near retail price quickly I bet! Don't sell the unisaw though 
In that jointer price range I'd only be looking at used, preferably vintage 8"+ models.


----------



## GrantA

Earl! This is the one!!


----------



## GrantA

Here are some in the Minneapolis area too
Clean modern delta

Here's a mill, tell your wife it's what all the cool kids have instead of drill presses ;-)

What's the projected size of the new shop? You might need a bigger one for this baby

I love spending other people's money, I'll keep you updated on local deals hehe


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl, I bought a benchtop jointer not long ago from Cutech. 8" spiral head but not helix. It's nice. I'm pretty happy with it for the price and space savings. I know your new shop will be smaller so it's worth considering.


----------



## GrantA

Spotted in Virginia with a LumberJocks decal on the back - whodunit? The dice may provide a clue…


----------



## bndawgs

Not me. My fuzzy dice are white


----------



## Keebler1

> Earl, I bought a benchtop jointer not long ago from Cutech. 8" spiral head but not helix. It's nice. I'm pretty happy with it for the price and space savings. I know your new shop will be smaller so it's worth considering.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I have the 6" spiral head jointer from cuttech and like it as well


----------



## HokieKen

Dave P - I said I bought the Morakniv 120. I don't know why I said that… it was the 106 I bought. I like the 106 a lot though so I imagine I'll grab a 120 if the 106 is as good a user as it seems like it'll be.

Those Cutech jointers seem to be the best value on the market for a benchtop jointer. With the inserted cutterhead for that price, it's hard to find a real competitor until you go to bigger machines.


----------



## bndawgs

one of those ridgid 6 1/8 jointers came up on saturday with a byrd head for $200. for some reason i didn't try for it. guessing it only last an hour or so.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> BTW, we definitely need to have North Texas BBQ now that spring has sprung.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## Lazyman

I guess cooking their offspring on the grill scared off the cows. And those aren't Texans-what sort of sissy, fruity drink is that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P - I said I bought the Morakniv 120. I don't know why I said that… it was the 106 I bought. I like the 106 a lot though so I imagine I'll grab a 106 if the 120 is as good a user as it seems like it'll be.


The 106 is a longer blade, but the same steel as a 120. Three inches vs an inch and a half, maybe? I recommend the 120 for beginners and kids (as does Jögge Sundqvist) since it's a little easier to keep safe.

As for why you said that, "why ask why?"


----------



## HokieKen

Try Bud dry.


----------



## HokieKen

I think that drink's an Arizona Sunrise Nathan. At first I thought it was AZ but then I saw some green in the background. And some water.


----------



## bndawgs

bud dry wasn't too bad


----------



## HokieKen

I never tried it Steve. I just asked why ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Don't ask why (I never tried) Bud Dry. But I guess making Bud more tasteless would be a step in the right direction, IMHO.


----------



## bndawgs

Bud Dry actually tasted a lot like regular Budweiser, but it didn't have that filling effect after 3 or 4


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I've never had any Budweiser beer I liked. Even back when I swilled cheap(ish) beer just for the sake of swilling beer, it was never Bud.


----------



## Lazyman

Tastes Great? (no) Less filling? One would have been enough for me, so yes. I have never been able to stand anything with the Bud or Michelob name on it and I have tried.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can do a regular Bud, just the regular one. The rest is definitely not for me and the regular one is still not even on the radar for me but if I was at a BBQ and that's all they had, I would drink that. If all they had was Bud Lite or something I would just pass.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'll take a water over a crappy beer any day.


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody grill with natural gas?


----------



## bndawgs

lol, when my dad built our back porch, he added a natural gas line for a grill. Was so nice not having to get tanks refilled


----------



## EarlS

Kenny gives a whole new meaning to "tailgating". Instead of back yard BBQ it is back door BBQ….


----------



## HokieKen

There's a lump charcoal joke ripe for the picking but I'll let somebody else have it ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Can you make pens without that barrel trimmer tool thing? Or is it one of the things that's a must?


----------



## GrantA

You can make em without a lathe even, sure makes it easier though


----------



## bndawgs

I wanted to try to make a pen, but didn't necessarily want to go down the pen making rabbit hole with all the fixings just yet.


----------



## GrantA

You can definitely do without, just be careful squaring the end is all. If I didn't have one I'd want the tube to be recessed just slightly and and sand the wood til flush, I think


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hits a little close to home there….Except my Sara is far from a vegan. Close call.


----------



## HokieKen

Bahahahahahahahaha, I honestly didn't pay any attention to the names at all ))


----------



## bndawgs

Grant, lmk if you still want it. It's about 50 lbs and 16" high by 13" wide. I think I have a box for it.


----------



## GrantA

yeah buddy I'll take it, looks gnarly, might be something cool inside!


----------



## duckmilk

> BTW, we definitely need to have North Texas BBQ now that spring has sprung.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


C'mon! We just need a date set up before it gets HOT.



> And those aren t Texans-what sort of sissy, fruity drink is that.
> - Lazyman


Those are out of state hunters Nathan, obviously.

I tried Bud for a while in college, until it started burning my esophagus.



> Spotted in Virginia with a LumberJocks decal on the back - whodunit? The dice may provide a clue…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Did you notice Kenny never offered a comment to that?

Not grilling tonight, making southern NM style enchiladas. Right after I haul the trash down to the dumpster.

Taking my old buddy to his Dr. appt tomorrow morning. I'll feed him breakfast first.


----------



## duckmilk

Rainbow Eucalyptus in Hawaii.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Rainbow Eucalyptus in Hawaii.
> 
> - duckmilk


i remember seeing trees like that here when I was on shrooms LOL :<)))


----------



## GrantA

Duck is in Hawaii??


----------



## DavePolaschek

Did I mention I made a knife over the weekend? I think it came out kinda nice.


----------



## clieb91

Steve, I don't use a barrel trimmer just my sanding wheel you want to just square up the blanks and just reveal the brass tubes. You would need a kit and I would suggest a set of bushing but it is possible to turn between centers. Just makes the measuring a bit more challenging.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

> I tried Bud for a while in college, until it started burning my esophagus.
> 
> - duckmilk


Wrong Bud duck…


----------



## HokieKen

> Spotted in Virginia with a LumberJocks decal on the back - whodunit? The dice may provide a clue…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Did you notice Kenny never offered a comment to that?
> 
> - duckmilk


Hell no I didn't. I was too busy getting the regular door handles off my truck!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## EarlS

Kenny - so what you are really saying is that you want me to send you a knife with a corn cob handle???


----------



## HokieKen

That's kinda sexy Earl. I hate it but I like it. Now I have a headache…


----------



## bndawgs

speaking of knives, can I(well, not me but someone) make a knife out of this?

ASTM A1011 Hot Rolled Steel Sheet 7ga

I bought a 8.5"x9" plate awhile ago for a different project, but went another route.


----------



## RichBolduc

Theres a local CL guy always selling those trees near me.

Rich



> Rainbow Eucalyptus in Hawaii.
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## HokieKen

That's a low carbon steel Steve so you won't be able to harden it. So, you could make a knife, but it will be a really crappy one ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

> Kenny - so what you are really saying is that you want me to send you a knife with a corn cob handle???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


I dont care what Kenny says, that knife is beautiful.


----------



## bndawgs

Should be enough wood here to build me a dog house when I get home. Silver maple


----------



## EarlS

Steve - is the doghouse for you or the shop helper? BTW have we seen any pictures of your shop helper(s)?

Beil - I'm thinking I could send Dave P a corn cob to stabilize and Kenny could have a knife.


----------



## bndawgs

I very rarely get any help. Seems my daughter is the only one who wants to learn which makes me sad that my older son doesn't want to. My younger son does like to paint the anchorseal on the wood.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't take this wrong, but that's a truck full of firewood if you ask me Steve. I don't know if you've ever tried working with Silver Maple but I'd much rather have Pine from the big box store. I bought some for drawers once and even after kiln drying and sitting in my shop for a couple of months I still couldn't get that crap to lay flat. YMMV.


----------



## bndawgs

Here's my daughter helping paint a bookcase for her friend. She almost held it together and kept it a secret, but spilled the beans at the end. lol


----------



## bndawgs

> Don t take this wrong, but that s a truck full of firewood if you ask me Steve. I don t know if you ve ever tried working with Silver Maple but I d much rather have Pine from the big box store. I bought some for drawers once and even after kiln drying and sitting in my shop for a couple of months I still couldn t get that crap to lay flat. YMMV.
> 
> - HokieKen


hmm, that's a bummer. I'll slice up a piece or two and see what happens.

was also thinking about some bowl blanks. or other turning items.


----------



## HokieKen

It may be okay for turning. Personally, I don't like turning softwood. I find it much more difficult to work with than hardwoods. But, definitely give it a shot! Just wanted to give you a heads-up


----------



## bndawgs

I started thinking whether there would be a market for rough bowl blanks on CL? I was going to rough some blanks out and see if anyone would buy any.


----------



## bndawgs

> It may be okay for turning. Personally, I don t like turning softwood. I find it much more difficult to work with than hardwoods. But, definitely give it a shot! Just wanted to give you a heads-up
> 
> - HokieKen


So you're basically saying I threw my back out for no reason. lol


----------



## HokieKen

Might be Steve. I know there is on eBay. If you have local turners that are paying Woodcraft prices for bowl blanks, they'd probably be willing to take a chance.


----------



## HokieKen

> It may be okay for turning. Personally, I don t like turning softwood. I find it much more difficult to work with than hardwoods. But, definitely give it a shot! Just wanted to give you a heads-up
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> So you re basically saying I threw my back out for no reason. lol
> 
> - Steve


No, you threw your back out for an excuse to take a nap and have a few beers ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Don t take this wrong, but that s a truck full of firewood if you ask me Steve. I don t know if you ve ever tried working with Silver Maple but I d much rather have Pine from the big box store. I bought some for drawers once and even after kiln drying and sitting in my shop for a couple of months I still couldn t get that crap to lay flat. YMMV.
> 
> - HokieKen


*Steve*, Ken is correct on the silver maple. I had three trees blow over a few years ago. A lot went to my neighbor for firewood bit I kept four logs for milling. Talked to the sawyer and got all four cut to 4/4 boards, kiln dried and ready to go. When I picked them up first he said that wood stunk more then any he has ever kiln dried. Then I loaded my truck and went home. Out of the bunch I had four boards that actually was not bowed or twisted. But I will say that the wood I used from them (the four) is very nice. Danish oil gives a beautiful wood tone and grain on projects. I didn't have a lathe then so I can't vouch about turning but it should turn beautiful. Maybe a little soft but that's OK.


----------



## bndawgs

> It may be okay for turning. Personally, I don t like turning softwood. I find it much more difficult to work with than hardwoods. But, definitely give it a shot! Just wanted to give you a heads-up
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> So you re basically saying I threw my back out for no reason. lol
> 
> - Steve
> 
> No, you threw your back out for an excuse to take a nap and have a few beers ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


well, i guess i could always just push it out my truck into the woods across the street from my brother's yard. ha


----------



## bndawgs

does red maple suck too? i have two of those in my yard that will be coming down this year.


----------



## doubleG469

Cut it into bowl blanks, charge less than rockler and you should have some buyers. Especially the cherry and maple, and if not you always have my address! LOL


----------



## HokieKen

Red Maple is actually pretty nice wood. I haven't used it much but it's the "soft maple" that my wood guy sells. It's still soft but it's one of the harder soft maples and from what I've seen, it can have some nice color and grain.


----------



## Keebler1

Steve that shop is way too clean.


----------



## bndawgs

ha, you should see the other side. i have a ton of stuff to sell once the weather gets warmer.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Steve, I wouldn't dump it. I would at least try it out, have a little fun with it. Like I said, it is pretty when dressed!


----------



## bndawgs

no, i'll try out a few pieces and see what happens. i just have no room to put any of it right now.


----------



## bndawgs

If I turn this into a spindle, the pith will crack right?


----------



## clieb91

Steve, There is a very good possibility of that happening. I usually slice them in half then square it up then you are turning away most of the pith. A log that size will give you a number of good handle type stock and plenty of pens.

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Oh man, I forgot about pens. Too much wood.


----------



## Lazyman

Silver maple is soft but I have used it successfully on several things. I've never had a problem with warp except where I left the pith in while it air dried. 
The beer mug on the left is silver maple from a fallen branch I milled into boards and once dry cut into staves. 









It had some heart rot but that just gave it more color and the wood around the rot was actually harder than the rest of the small branch.


----------



## Lazyman

Steve, I would do what Chris suggests and cut the pith out. What I usually try to do if it is not too small, is cut about 1" out of the middle that includes the pith and then mill to 2 main pieces for whatever you want-cut into boards or section into bowl blanks. Then I cut the pith out the middle inch which leaves you with 2 quarter sawn pieces that will usually dry nice and straight.


----------



## bndawgs

The piece I just took a Pic of is around 2-3" round. There's probably 15 pieces like that. I'm just wondering if it's worth it to mess with those pieces or just put them in the burn pile?


----------



## bndawgs

I'm sure the new neighbors across the street enjoyed the chainsaw their first night here. Lol


----------



## GrantA

Take the chain off and go wander around their yard like you're cutting stuff


----------



## HokieKen

Why take the chain off?


----------



## Lazyman

3-4" is pretty small but as Chris said you can get some nice pieces if you cut or remove the pith. The bark looks like some sort of fruit tree (cherry, peach, plum, pear etc.) so it may look pretty nice once turned, dried and finished.


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, it's cherry.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Good morning folks, I'm back from a week of travel and not participating in the forum, even to comment on Kenny's awesome pictures.
I've put up a thread asking for advice on bunk bed building, I'd welcome your comments:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/303924
Including, engineers, from a forces and strength of materials perspective.
Thanks!


----------



## EarlS

Call me a masochist, but I'm going to give this swap a shot. One of you might get a "some assembly required" kit if I can't work out a way to make this work. The shop is completely packed up (except for the equipment I sold).

If I get Kenny it will be corncobs, a spork, Elmer's glue, an assortment Arby's sauce packets, packed in glitter and sawdust.

Everyone OK with my participation?


----------



## HokieKen

It really just depends on how much you like the kids that will be sleeping on them John. I built my nephews' a set from popsicle sticks and scotch tape. If I build my granddaughter one it'll be structural steel bolted then welded.


----------



## RichBolduc

Not only would I be ok… but i'd also be ok with you getting Kenny by default now…

Rich



> Call me a masochist, but I m going to give this swap a shot. One of you might get a "some assembly required" kit if I can t work out a way to make this work. The shop is completely packed up (except for the equipment I sold).
> 
> If I get Kenny it will be corncobs, a spork, Elmer s glue, an assortment Arby s suace packets, packed in glitter and sawdust.
> 
> Everyone OK with my participation?
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

As long as there's some Horsey Sauce in there, jump on in Earl!


----------



## HokieKen

double post


----------



## bndawgs

I might be in on this bbq swap if things go well with my first idea this weekend.


----------



## Bluenote38

> If I get Kenny it will be corncobs, a spork, Elmer s glue, an assortment Arby s sauce packets, packed in glitter and sawdust.
> 
> Everyone OK with my participation?
> 
> - EarlS


Yep - happy you are joining us. I'm looking forward to an awesome project done with a corncob and spork.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## PoohBaah

Just bought a new to me 14" Delta 28-245 bandaw but it didn't come with any blades. Any suggestions of brand for them?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Just bought a new to me 14" Delta 28-245 bandaw but it didn t come with any blades. Any suggestions of brand for them?


I've been happy with the Timber Wolf blades on my Delta, but I've only been using a resaw blade.


----------



## HokieKen

Woodslicer from Highland for resawing Neil. No real preference on smaller blades personally. Congrats on the new toy! )


----------



## JayT

+1 to the Woodslicer. I just switched and it gives very clean cuts for ripping and resawing. I hear they don't stay sharp as long as some others, but haven't used it enough to verify.

I use Olson for inexpensive general purpose blades.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Box elder!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Love red streaks in box elder. Nice haul!


----------



## PoohBaah

Finally warmed up enough to grill tonight. Pork chops and twice grilled sweet potatoes.










Oberon came out Monday and I wish the local stores would have had it in stock. Oh well many more grill sessions left and plenty more time to drink beer.


----------



## duckmilk

We had a couple of box elder at our old place Jeff. Nice tree, didn't know the wood looked like that.

Doing pork ribs tonight. I'm gonna end up smoky cause the wind is still blowing.

Took some broken off tree branches out to the burn pit. I found some 1/2" almost 4' long bolts leaning against the oak tree that I had forgotten about. They came from some old cable spool we had. They might make some interesting forged tools if they spark test good. Maybe BBQ tools also. I'll definitely be testing one in a couple of days.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a teaser for you Duck ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Look at that backwards- ass grinder motor! Bahahahahah we love ya Kenny glad to have ya around ;-p


----------



## bndawgs

Need some duct tape on that thing


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - Did you use the exam table to make that contraption or is that an attachment for the table??

Neil - you ruined Kenny's marshmallows by putting them on sweet potatoes.

I never was able to keep the red streaks in box elder the few times I tried to use it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Yo Kenny - you offered to run some numbers for me? Regarding those long stretchers that hold up the slats?
If you wouldn't mind, let me know how you feel about 1×4 (nominal) hard maple (which I bet will be just fine) and 1×4 birch or soft maple (cheaper).
Thanks!


----------



## doubleG469

The bowl in my pic here is flaming box elder (flaming for the red streaks not in a Kenny kinda way)

Oh and someone got a box full of goodies, Thanks STEVE! I hope to get a couple sets out of them!


----------



## bndawgs

Glad it made it there. I wasn't sure if you wanted another smaller piece of white oak. So that's why I added that chunk of eastern red cedar instead.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yo Kenny - you offered to run some numbers for me? Regarding those long stretchers that hold up the slats?
> If you wouldn t mind, let me know how you feel about 1×4 (nominal) hard maple (which I bet will be just fine) and 1×4 birch or soft maple (cheaper).
> Thanks!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I ran a quick simulation assuming there was a 300 pound kid standing in the center of the two stretchers and the max stress under those conditions was less than 600 psi. All 3 of those woods have a bending strength greater than 13,000 psi. So you have a safety factor of about 26. I think you'll be good ;-)

I don't know what's cheap where your located. But, SYP would be a great choice for your beds if you're going to be painting them. It's on par with Hard Maple in strength but actually resists deflection (sagging in the middle) better. It's not as hard as the other three though so getting beat up might be a concern.


----------



## HokieKen

Neil, as much as I love grilled goodness, you hit on two of my least favorite foods in the world there :-( Don't you have a buncha calves? Let's see some veal!

Earl, I don't see that those are mutually exclusive. I made it for the table, with the table.

Gary, I don't flame but I've been know to streak.


----------



## PoohBaah

Kenny steaks are coming on Friday night, 24oz dry aged porterhouse.

We are Black Angus people and veal comes from dairy calves.


----------



## EarlS

I'll take Black Angus over veal every time. I'll take pork over veal too. You can keep the sweet potatoes though. I'll take a good potato, baked, cut up and grilled, mashed, (now I sound like I'm talking about corn).

I don't want to see anything that has Kenny's streaks on it…....


----------



## Keebler1

Quit talking food im hungry


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Yo Kenny - you offered to run some numbers for me? Regarding those long stretchers that hold up the slats?
> If you wouldn t mind, let me know how you feel about 1×4 (nominal) hard maple (which I bet will be just fine) and 1×4 birch or soft maple (cheaper).
> Thanks!
> 
> - JohnMcClure
> 
> I ran a quick simulation assuming there was a 300 pound kid standing in the center of the two stretchers and the max stress under those conditions was less than 600 psi. All 3 of those woods have a bending strength greater than 13,000 psi. So you have a safety factor of about 26. I think you ll be good ;-)
> 
> I don t know what s cheap where your located. But, SYP would be a great choice for your beds if you re going to be painting them. It s on par with Hard Maple in strength but actually resists deflection (sagging in the middle) better. It s not as hard as the other three though so getting beat up might be a concern.
> 
> - HokieKen


we really need to know if they will be painted Kenny and or John what do you think about popular ? if they are being painted of course :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

Poplar would work too Tony. Although it would be the weakest of the bunch, it's still far more than sufficiently strong. It's way softer than any of the other options though so it might take some serious dents and dings…


----------



## Bluenote38

> I ran a quick simulation ….
> 
> - HokieKen


Ok - you've piqued my interest - what software are you using for your sim??


----------



## GrantA

He just clamped some boards up and had the lady down the street sit on em Bill


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> He just clamped some boards up and had the lady down the street sit on em Bill
> 
> - GrantA


OH i thought it was a dude off the exam table LOL :<))))


----------



## Bluenote38

> He just clamped some boards up and had the lady down the street sit on em Bill
> 
> - GrantA


ROFLMAO!! Shoulda known…


----------



## HokieKen

I tried that but the fat lady ran away when she spotted the guy on the exam table…

So, as a backup I used Solidworks Simulation.


----------



## EarlS

Stop it…..please…wheeze….gasp…. I'm going to get in trouble because I'm laughing. My boss keeps looking over here.

Kenny is that the Bertha and Bubba Beam and Column Load and Shear Calculator 2000?

I found Kenny and Grant a new lathe


----------



## HokieKen

That's for pansies Earl.


----------



## doubleG469

Now that's a segmented bowl! Time to dream big!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Get a catch on that one and it would throw you into the next county. Yow!


----------



## RichBolduc

Dave's going to have to make some pretty damn big carbide tools for that one…

Rich


----------



## EarlS

I bet you could do the same thing using one of those big John Deere tractors or maybe a dump truck they use in the big open pit mines.

My question: where do you find enough peanuts to fill it up?


----------



## HokieKen

That bowl was turned in Austria. They like big things over there…


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> My question: where do you find enough peanuts to fill it up?
> 
> - EarlS


Georgia. Home of large misshapen nuts.


----------



## Bluenote38

> ...
> 
> My question: where do you find enough peanuts to fill it up?
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Georgia. Home of large misshapen nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Georgia, huh. I'm not surprised it has a fence around it


----------



## Bluenote38

> Get a catch on that one and it would throw you into the next county. Yow!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Wait until they through it into 2nd Gear!


----------



## Mosquito

Haha, I'll have to sign up for this one I think, will have to send the e-mail after work


----------



## PoohBaah

Kenny, Austria you say…..


----------



## HokieKen

Woo Hoo! Mos' is gonna slum it


----------



## Keebler1

Do they know what bbq is up in MN?


----------



## HokieKen

Sure they do!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's not Mos! No blue hair!


----------



## HokieKen

Gotta be done…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That was awful quick Kenny. I guess if it's the wallpaper on your computer it's easy to get to.


----------



## Keebler1

Im starting to wonder what I got myself into here.


----------



## HokieKen

I have 2 monitors.


----------



## GrantA

You have no idea Keebler


----------



## Keebler1

Someone needs to take Kennys computer away. Maybe then hed get some woodworking done lol


----------



## HokieKen

Someone needs to take Kenny's job away (and replace it with infinite finances) then he'd get some woodworking done.


----------



## Bluenote38

Weather has warmed up. Garage door is open and I've started on my beer swap items. Maybe I should have started cutting before I started drinking


----------



## clieb91

Agreed it is finally warmed up at least by this time of day (mornings still suck). Heading out to uncover the grill and make some Brats.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Yeah Keebler you might as well plan on sticking with us for the beer swap after this one. I feel like they'll meld together a bit. Good times 

It's about time to make like this cat & chill for a minute


----------



## Mosquito

lol I used my gril a few times this winter where I had to through a foot of snow to get to the propane tank to turn it on lol


----------



## GrantA

Anyone else think it's ironic a guy who loves hand tools as much as Mos uses a propane grill? Sacrilege!


----------



## Keebler1

Love my pellet grill till the wind knocks it over


----------



## hairy

GrantA, check your inbox. I gotta do this.


----------



## GrantA

hairy is in! come on Mos we'll have 2 new names today


----------



## bndawgs

Spent all day Saturday pulling up thousands of feet of temp sprinkler lines at the church. Asked them about when they were going to turn the system on and no one knew. Well I guess that day was Tuesday and there was an open line running since then. Smh


----------



## jeffswildwood

Let me go back and check the time line. I'm still in "thinking about it" mode.


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, are you going to do a blog on building the grinder?

Dang Mos, I thought you had more class than to join this group.



> Weather has warmed up. Garage door is open and I ve started on my beer swap items. Maybe I should have started cutting before I started drinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill Berklich


No way Bill, that bottle is poised to just fall into your hand.


----------



## EarlS

Woo hoo - looks like I have a buyer for the Laguna DC. That means the combined total proceeds for the DC, drill press, band saw, miter saw, jointer, and all of the extras that came with them won't quite buy the Powermatic 6" jointer and parts for a DIY DC. When did new stuff get so expensive?

The wood related swap stuff should be here tomorrow or Saturday which means I might still be able to use the table saw for some of it and not have to resort to the Dave P hand tool method…...


----------



## GrantA

Earl imma need you to get that 10" jointer I linked to a while back. If you don't fall in love with it I'll trade you my 12"


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Anyone else think it s ironic a guy who loves hand tools as much as Mos uses a propane grill? Sacrilege!


I mostly use a gas grill too. Don't want to wait forever for charcoal to light when it's -20F out.

But it does remind me of the chili and tequila party we would have up at the resort where my cousin worked during college every year on NFC playoff weekend. Eat a red solo cup of chili, drink a shot of tequila to stop the burning, pour a red solo cup of beer to wash down the tequila, step into the woods to make room for the beer, stand in front of the bonfire to thaw out your beer so you can drink it, eat a cup of chili….

Do that Friday and Saturday nights, and you wouldn't mind watching the Vikings play on Sunday (they lose, the misery is over; they win, you know they'll lose in the super bowl) because you are already one with pain.


----------



## EarlS

Dave sounds like he might have been a Cubs fan before the Miracle.

Grant - that Jointer would probably take most of the shop space I will be allotted at the new house.


----------



## duckmilk

Mmmmm, chili! My wife only likes it when the weather is cold. Year round for me.

Tried to start lump charcoal in my chimney starter last night, but the bag was down to the last and ended up with a lot of fines mixed in. The fines were chocking the air flow apparently and it wouldn't get going. So, I dumped it into the grill and got my hand-held propane burner. Works great! Except the tiny sparks it kept popping on my arms.


----------



## hairy

> Do that Friday and Saturday nights, and you wouldn't mind watching the Vikings play on Sunday (they lose, the misery is over; they win, you know they'll lose in the super bowl) because you are already one with pain.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 I'm sure you've heard of the Bengals. Enough said…


----------



## Mosquito

> Dang Mos, I thought you had more class than to join this group.
> 
> - duckmilk


haha, I do have a lot of class, it's just all low class 



> Anyone else think it s ironic a guy who loves hand tools as much as Mos uses a propane grill? Sacrilege!
> 
> - GrantA


I agree with what Dave said  We use charcoal for smaller stuff at the cabin like appatizers, beef skewers, shrimp kabobs, that sort of stuff, but I actually prefer gas to charcoal, having used both



> Dave sounds like he might have been a Cubs fan before the Miracle.
> 
> - EarlS


Worse, Vikings fans. Period. lol


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny,
Thanks for running the numbers. No thanks for all the weird-A pictures I had to skip through to find your answer 
Others, 
Thanks for your input. I don't want to paint it, and I fear poplar is too soft; I'd like to use hard maple and some purpleheart. I may be vetoed by SWMBO though, who knows she may want it painted.

Regardless I think I'll have to upgrade the stretchers to 1×6 instead of 1×4, just to give some purchase to the anti-roll-off guards I intend to install.
If I get 10 minutes in Autocad later I'll try to draw my idea for those safety guards and get y'alls feedback on that.

Thanks everyone!

Edit: for anyone too distracted by Kenny's sausage photos, we're talking about bunk beds I plan to build.


----------



## EarlS

I started looking at new toys (I mean tools) last night. Here's what I like so far. Since most of you have lots of opinions and ideas about what is best I thought I would start the process by asking for your input, ideas, suggestions, pro's and con's.

This has to be a more constructive (and less damaging to my eyes) than Kenny's hot dog skewer (BTW - anyone else disturbed that he wants to skewer a wiener?)

Dust Collector: something along the lines of an Oneida V-System 3000. I think I could DIY it cheaper by getting a Super Dust Deputy, a blower, and a pleated HEPA filter.

Powermatic 6" jointer with quick set knives. I looked at the helix head but I don't use it often enough to justify the extra $500. I really like the long infeed and outfeed tables.

Rikon 10-326 14" bandsaw. 1-3/4" HP motor, 2 speeds, solid fence, 13" resaw and storage.

Drill Press: ??? But I do like the Wixey drill press depth gauge

Lathe - Dad's 50 year old original lathe - specs??


----------



## bndawgs

Are you going to have enough space for that long bed jointer? I've been really happy with my 10-326. Although I don't have a ton of experience with others except for my 14"pm. I love the resaw capacity and bought the mobile base kit. I run a 1/2" timberwolf blade on it for resawing.


----------



## RichBolduc

Living in FL I use my grill year round… Unfortunately 1 burner is toast on mine and the other 2 are starting to look like mini flame throwers… Ohh well it was a cheap 4 in 1 grill from Sam's Club I got 4 years ago for $300… I think the wife's down with upgrading to a Weber Genesis II since they have a 10 year warranty and we use it a few times a week.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Rich if you grill a few times a week you should seriously look at a green egg.

Earl are you only looking at new machines?


----------



## RichBolduc

I've looked at them… but I really don't want to deal with charcoal and waiting for it. I do plan on getting a pellet smoker too in the near future.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

I bet Earl and Dave will agree with me it takes a tiny bit more effort than pushing a button but no more time. All you do is stir the coals so any ash falls to the bottom, put in a Firestarter (I use weber paraffin cubes) and top off with fresh. From that point it takes the same time realistically that I'd let a gas grill warm up. 
The bottom will never rust out of a ceramic grill either


----------



## GrantA

Earl have you looked at clearvue? The CV1800 seems to outperform the oneida 3000 at a lower cost. 
The CVmax is a little more but still lower than Oneida and outperforms it big time


----------



## EarlS

Grant - at this point I am looking at new unless something really nice comes up. I hadn't looked at the Clearvue but I will. I'm hoping to find options for most of these items or confirmation that they work well.

Steve - I should have room , or will find room for a longer jointer. That was the biggest problem with the one I had. The infeed and outfeed beds were too short for a 6' or 8' board. All of the stuff I listed is upgraded from what I had.

BGG is great. After lighting the charcoal, wait 20 minutes or so and you are ready to grill. The BGG has a lifetime warranty so if the ceramic cracks it is replaced for free.


----------



## doubleG469

Damn I'm gonna have to bust out the smoker and some ribs this weekend now…

Edit: oh and I've seen a couple mentions to this already but did we jump straight into the beer swap?


----------



## EarlS

I had to do the beer swap work early since I don't have a shop for the summer as it is all packed away. My BBQ swap item will be limited to what I can do with a few hand tools. I'm gonna be like Dave P, just not nearly as good!!!

Hopefully, everyone in the BBQ swap will jump into the beer swap.


----------



## Mosquito

Last night ended up being busier than I thought, so I just got the e-mail out now


----------



## bndawgs

I looked pretty hard at the kamodo joe from costco and ultimately went with the traeger. it came down to ease of use and set up for me and my wife. i knew she wouldn't be able to dump a bunch of lump in the ceramic and then either use a blowtorch or wax cube to get the lump lit. i love the traeger and would buy it again.


----------



## HokieKen

Gary - the Beer swap will start right after this one ends. Probably 2 weeks for people to make up their minds then 4 weeks to get projects ready with wrap-up in mid-August.

Earl, I can't say that there is much chance at all that I would buy a new drill press. Well-made old ones are plentiful and inexpensive and probably more precise than most anything made today. Old US made would be my first choice - Delta, Rockwell, Walker-Turner, Craftsman, Boice-Crane etc. etc. 80's and 90's Taiwanese presses sold under a thousand names are generally pretty well made too. I know you're not an "old tool" guy but, for the price of a new drill press, I had to throw that out there.

That being said, I do kinda lust after this bad boy. The price tag is bat crap crazy in my mind though…


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, and I'd look at the Grizzly bandsaws. Not just for the savings but, they're just excellent machines IMO. Well, at least my G0555 is…


----------



## RichBolduc

Ken did you see the band saw Rikon came out with that uses the same DVR technology?

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm gonna be like Dave P, just not nearly as good!!!


Not nearly as *practiced*, I would say. At least for a while. Your new carving knife goes in the mail today though, which means you get to start catching up next week some time. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## bndawgs

Here you go Earl. PM1800


----------



## EarlS

I fixed Kenny's comment:


> Kenny has infinite finances and he wants to help Earl get some woodworking equipment.
> 
> - HokieKen


Here's my plan for the PM 1800: Kenny can buy it, use if for the summer, then road trip out to IA when the house is done, and give me a great shop warming gift. While he's here I can get some corn for him to take home. That, folks is a well planned WIN!!! Any questions?


----------



## RichBolduc

I think you're selling yourself short Earl… He should at least bring you a new Saw Stop and Hammer A3 too. If he does all 3, you might want to throw in a squirrel skin cap to go with his cape.

Rich



> I fixed Kenny s comment:
> 
> Kenny has infinite finances and he wants to help Earl get some woodworking equipment.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Here s my plan for the PM 1800: Kenny can buy it, use if for the summer, then road trip out to IA when the house is done, and give me a great shop warming gift. While he s here I can get some corn for him to take home. That, folks is a well planned WIN!!! Any questions?
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

I'd recommend getting lots and lots of corn. Cause you're gonna have to figure out how to cut wood with it…


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny I have another strength of materials question.
Or any of you with experience using steel can answer this.
Say I have some flat bar steel, 0.125" thick and 1.5" wide. I clamp one end into my bench vise.
I grip the bar 1 foot above the vise, and pull with 100lbs of force. Does the bar deform?

Reason for asking:
I'm trying to plan for removable bunk-bed-roll-off-preventers. I think only the top bunk needs it, and I think they should be removable. So I'm thinking of using threaded inserts to bolt on some flat bar rising above the side rails, to which I will affix horizontal boards. When the kids get older and/or I cut the bunk into two individual beds, I will be able to remove them and leave only threaded inserts behind.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Are you asking if it goes from elastic into plastic deformation? Yes it will move but the strength of the steel will determine by how much, be it 29ksi or 150ksi (or higher).


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Are you asking if it goes from elastic into plastic deformation? Yes it will move but the strength of the steel will determine by how much, be it 29ksi or 150ksi (or higher).
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yes, that's what I mean - in other words, if it bends but springs back, that's fine; but if it bends and stays bent, that's not fine; and I think it's safe to assume that 100ftlbs is as much torque as kids could put on it.


----------



## HokieKen

Assuming mild steel (ASTM A36), here's the deformation:









Less than 3/32" inch with 100 lbs applied.

Here are the VonMises Stresses:









Which shows max stress around 3 ksi vs a yield strength of ~36 ksi. Yield strength is the point at which deformation leaves the elastic range and enters the plastic range like Yeti explained. Basically that's the load at which it will "take a set" and not recover to it's original shape. You're nowhere near it. You're good with the 12" length of 1/8" steel.


----------



## doubleG469

Kenny - if a trains leaves Chicago traveling west at 80 mph and a bus leaves New York traveling at 65 mph how long until they meet?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I really need like $30k or whatever Solidworks costs. It's so good it can even make Kenny look smart.


----------



## GrantA

Yall are putting stresses on me with these calculations

How much force is required at the base of a can tab to make the beer open? 
How much leverage is there with the length of the tab and how much pull force is required to achieve happiness?
I'll do some testing don't worry


----------



## GrantA

Gary - the bus gets hijacked in Chicago, they never meet


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Gary - the bus gets hijacked in Chicago, they never meet
> 
> - GrantA


What about the train Grant?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He's already been testing his first comment on the tabs.


----------



## GrantA

Not sure, the train was probably on the west coast by the time the bus got to Chicago


----------



## HokieKen

Who gives a rat's ass. They're both full of people that are either going to New York or Chicago. Nobody cares where any of them are at.

But, roughly 5 hours and 27 minutes by road. However the two will never actually meet since busses don't travel on rails…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Kenny!!


----------



## RichBolduc

Last I knew .. SolidWorks tiers were 3500, 5000, 7500 depending on what you wanted it for. Ive been using it since 2003 and am a certifiy SolidWorks professional.

Rich



> I really need like $30k or whatever Solidworks costs. It s so good it can even make Kenny look smart.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> How much force is required at the base of a can tab to make the beer open?
> ..
> 
> - GrantA


Not sure about cans Grant but for twist-off bottle caps, there is exactly one boob of torque required.


----------



## HokieKen

I really don't know what the license fees are Rich. We have 2 pro licenses and a dozen or so premium licenses. I know I looked into getting it for use at home once and changed my mind about that real quick…


----------



## Bluenote38

> Assuming mild steel (ASTM A36), here s the deformation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 3/32" inch with 100 lbs applied.
> 
> Here are the VonMises Stresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which shows max stress around 3 ksi vs a yield strength of ~36 ksi. Yield strength is the point at which deformation leaves the elastic range and enters the plastic range like Yeti explained. Basically that s the load at which it will "take a set" and not recover to it s original shape. You re nowhere near it. You re good with the 12" length of 1/8" steel.
> 
> - HokieKen


OMG - overkill to the max! Totally cool though.


----------



## RichBolduc

If you have a license at work Kenny they come with a free home use license. And those prices I gave were from 3 years ago. I think they're roughly the same still. Then there's the service agreement if you want new versions every year at $1500 a year.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

We do pay the maintenance fees Rich. The home license is news to me! I'll be looking into that Monday.


----------



## EarlS

> ...
> How much force is required at the base of a can tab to make the beer open?
> ..
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Not sure about cans Grant but for twist-off bottle caps, there is exactly one boob of torque required.
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that is a life skill to be proud of….

Now you have me wondering if I can get a home version of CAD or MicroStation for a significant discount since we have both at work. I know I can get MS Office 2019 for one computer for $14.99 because of our Corporate Alliance with Mr. Softy.


----------



## RichBolduc

Also if you have access to a .edu email, you can get a student copy of SolidWorks for $99 I believe.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

They must have really relaxed their pricing! Last time I checked on an educational license, it was about the same price as a home use license.

Now, they did have free licenses for hobby use for veterans at one time Earl. You might check into that. Not sure if it was all vets or just retired or what.

There were also free versions of autocad and inventor with an .edu address.

Honestly, if I do get a home use license of Solidworks, I'm gonna have to buy a new PC. None of mine will be able to handle newer versions of it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The education one requires some kind of review or spinsorship or something. I looked into it at the end of last year tonuse my kids edu email.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Also if you have access to a .edu email, you can get a student copy of SolidWorks for $99 I believe.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Cool - I still have an active .edu email Oops - just read Dave's post, now I'm sad…


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I've actually done some pro bono consulting for Virginia Tech and they weren't even able to give me a license because they had a limited number and had to pay for them. That's been a couple of years though.


----------



## HokieKen

You guys with edu addresses shoild look at autocad. It's very capable. FWIW, you wouldn't be able to do the simulations with a license of Solidworks either. It's a separate product that requires a separate license.


----------



## RichBolduc

Then top tier of SolidWorks has simulation capability.

Rich


----------



## Woodmaster1

Because I teach my students or I get free downloads of autodesk software, usually 3 yr license. I do use it at school so it's nice to have at home.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'd love to learn a 3d drawing software. I'm very comfortable in 2d autocad, but once the view gets off the XY plane I lose myself. I tried to learn Sketchup but had the same experience.
For me, 2D drawings are all I need; but for getting your point across to SWMBO about how the bunk beds are gonna look, well, not so great.


----------



## RichBolduc

Isn't there a free hobbyist version of Fusion 360?

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

I think that hobbyists and businesses with less than $100k (might be $90k?) of revenue per year can use the full version of F360 for free.


----------



## Keebler1

Theres an app for android that you can download for free. I havent used it yet. The instruction video app kept crashing so i need to redownload and try again later


----------



## HokieKen

Yes Fusion 360 is free for hobby use. Lots of people are using that for CNC router work. Never used it but I want to check it out.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Theres an app for android that you can download for free. I havent used it yet. The instruction video app kept crashing so i need to redownload and try again later
> 
> - Keebler1


What app is that? I draft from the keyboard but I'd be willing to try phone


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Fusion 360 is the route I'll end up going. Right now I have an app on the iPad and use my Apple Pencil with it and I love being able to do it with the pencil and an iPad in my lap but the app has some features missing that I would like. So I think if I want drawings to go with the designs then I'll have to switch to doing it on a laptop. 3D designs are cool for sure but when it comes time to actually build something, having all of the dimensions laid out in 2D is far more practical in my opinion. At least for my brain.

FYI, the iPad app is Shapr 3D if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lazyman

I've been using Sketchup for a while now. When it comes time to build, I usually layout the components for cutting in a flat configuration which helps with the 2D part of my brain. It also helps to figure out an efficient way to use a sheet of plywood.

I tried F360 but switching was a little tough because some things are literally backwards between the two so when I want to do something quickly I always go back to SU. After my excruciating experience designing my dust cyclone for 3D printing in SU, I am definitely going to be giving F360 a try again. The cyclone works great BTW.


----------



## Mosquito

F360 is definitely a much more powerful software, but there are tradeoffs to that as well; it is more complicated to use and takes longer to learn than SketchUp. SketchUp is still my #1 go to at this point, but F360 has been something I've kept around to mess around with from time to time


----------



## Keebler1

I started to learn sketchup but stopped. I dont have the patience for that but need to learn. Winging it is costing too much.


----------



## Lazyman

I find the SU inference engine (or whatever they call it) seems to never infer what I am trying to do. The biggest problem that I had for switching from SU to F360 was mostly the differences in the user interface.

Keebler, I found Matthias Wandel's Sketchup Tutorial to be an excellent jump start when I first started to learn it.


----------



## GrantA

Before I got my iPad I used sketchup but it would always find a way to aggravate me. I'm sure it wasn't anything I did. Couldn't be… It would just erase a face or something stupid and I could never fix it. Now I use shapr3d like Dave, iPad pro with Apple pencil.


----------



## HokieKen

I use a 6 button mouse and a liquid-cooled video card at work. Trying to work on my iPad with modelling feels like trying to kick myself between the shoulder blades. I just can't do it.


----------



## GrantA

WTF do you do with 6 buttons?? I bet if you had to buy it yourself you wouldn't use that lol ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

He has 6 fingers Grant.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have been using autosketch 10 for years. It was a bit tricky to learn. I'm not sure I use it to it's full potential yet. sometimes I find myself using a green poster board and pens. Then after the project is built, then autosketch it.


----------



## Mosquito

> I use a 6 button mouse and a liquid-cooled video card at work. Trying to work on my iPad with modelling feels like trying to kick myself between the shoulder blades. I just can't do it.
> 
> - HokieKen





> WTF do you do with 6 buttons?? I bet if you had to buy it yourself you wouldn t use that lol ;-)
> 
> - GrantA


I use a Logitech MX Master both at work and at home, bought both of them, and once you figure out a workflow for having those extra buttons and scroll wheel on the mouse, it's extremely difficult to be as productive with out them…

And I run a watercooled CPU and watercooled GPUs at home Kenny, in several computers lol…. At work I just have 2 laptops lol


----------



## EarlS

I spent all day moving while the rest of you slackers talked about Kenny's sixth finger…..<sighs>
Where does a guy have to go to get good help these days? I'm sore and tired. No beer for me either since SWMBO didn't get any when she was at the store. Seems she "forgot" and I'm too tired to go get some myself.

In addition to moving I sold some more shop stuff. Daddy is gonna have a new shop and lots of new toys….or tools…

Some of the swap stuff showed up today but I haven't looked at it.

As for drafting - I use MicroStation at work to draw P&ID's and ISO's. But at home, I sketchup mostly because it is fairly easy to make 3D models and then create cutting instructions. Speaking of which, I still owe Kenny and Dave Kelly another installment on the clock blog with SketchUp drawings.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'd be hard pressed if you tool any of my mouse buttons away. I have a 5 button at home but don't really utilize it. Cause I have a phone and an iPad…


----------



## HokieKen

> He has 6 fingers Grant.
> 
> - duckmilk


That's not a finger Duck.


----------



## HokieKen

Which seems like a perfect segue for this:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JohnMcClure

Preliminary bunk bed plan here. Enough clearance underneath for storage bins, enough clearance in each bunk for me to sit up straight without hitting my head. 1×6 side rails, 1×4 short rails. Ladder steps 8" apart. 
The guardrail requires refinement but should be straightforward.
Everything will be M&T, the long rails will be a through tenon secured with a threaded dowel for knockdown purposes.

Thoughts? I have a hard time getting SWMBO to visualize my 2d drawings - can't blame her - in my head this looks pretty good, but to y'all maybe some changes are needed?

Oh and the posts are solid - the cut line in the end view just shows me where to cut them a few years from now.

Each end has 6 short cross-rails. That may be unnecessary… In this drawing, two of the cross-rails are cut down into a curve for aesthetics. Perhaps curve all of them? Or move them around? Any other suggestions y'all have are welcome.

Oh and to stay on topic, I have Autocad at home only on my work laptop, which I never use and has a tiny screen. It's a PITA compared to the nice screen on my work PC.


----------



## duckmilk

Hehehe


----------



## duckmilk

I think it looks pretty solid John.


----------



## Mosquito

I love having the thumb wheel on the MX Master when I'm editing video, because I have it set up for horizontal scroll when I'm inside the video editing software. Lets me scroll through the timeline with ease. All the rest of the time I use it for volumn control at home. At work it's always set up for horizontal scroll, to help scrolling through code.


----------



## HokieKen

Only thing I might suggest John is that the curved pieces appear to neck down a little too thin. Maybe a larger radius and a little thicker in the center?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Only thing I might suggest John is that the curved pieces appear to neck down a little too thin. Maybe a larger radius and a little thicker in the center?
> 
> - HokieKen


I think you're right Kenny. I have them necking down from 3.5" wide down to 1.5" wide and that might not fly when they're 12yo and using it for monkey bars. 
Heck the curve isn't even required! Wanted to add some flavor though, so it doesn't look walmarty… could increase the radius as you suggested, or start with wider boards, or… hmm. I'll try a couple different radii and check back in.


----------



## JohnMcClure

This radius leaves 2.5" width neck. Still starting with 3.5" boards.

When it was more extreme, I wanted to break it up by having some boards straight and some curved. This is so gentle it makes me think I should do all the short rails this way now.


----------



## EarlS

John - how far is it from the curved piece to the straight stretcher on the upper bun? That opening looks overly large relative to the lower bunk opening. Will it provided enough rigidity that the upper legs won't be wobbly?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, I'm not sure I understand which opening you're talking about, so here's a new plot in which all the stretchers are shaded instead of the mattresses. Maybe one was hiding.









Bear in mind that the legs will be continuous - it's not two stackable bunks, it's built as one piece - but that line was there to plan stretcher placement so that years in the future, I can cut it apart into two beds.
(Once I do I'll shorten the posts of the bottom bunk so they don't stick up so high.)
The spacing is wider at the bottom bunk because I felt the need to take up some of that empty space…

That being said if you think there is some instability there, I would rather hear it from you guys than from you-know-who!


----------



## HokieKen

I think Earl's pointing out that there's less of a gap between the top 2 stretchers on the top bunk than there is between the top two stretchers on the bottom bunk. He's right. I see symmetry issues but not stability issues.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I think Earl's pointing out that there's less of a gap between the top 2 stretchers on the top bunk than there is between the top two stretchers on the bottom bunk. He's right. I see symmetry issues but not stability issues.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah, I'm not sure what to do about that. I could equalize the gap by bringing the lower curved stretcher down, but then there's so much empty space… I felt the vertical asymmetry was less jarring than the big empty space…
There's still plenty of time to make up my mind. Gonna try to get the wood this week, but I'd be lucky to start making sawdust within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## HokieKen

You could use rebar like prison bars to fill in that empty space )


----------



## Keebler1

> Theres an app for android that you can download for free. I havent used it yet. The instruction video app kept crashing so i need to redownload and try again later
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> What app is that? I draft from the keyboard but I d be willing to try phone
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Fusion 360


----------



## GrantA

Any tips for routing a groove into end grain hardwood? Asking for a friend…
I assume speed/feed to avoid burning will be the biggest hurdle.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Any tips for routing a groove into end grain hardwood? Asking for a friend…
> I assume speed/feed to avoid burning will be the biggest hurdle.
> 
> - GrantA


Consider an upcut spiral bit (end mill) rather than a straight router bit. Because you need to shear the fibers off at the bottom of the cut.
And if burning is an issue, lower RPM and/or HIGHER feed to reduce heat buildup. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## GrantA

Good point John I didn't specify but I had in mind a core box bit for a rounded bottom


----------



## Lazyman

> You could use rebar like prison bars to fill in that empty space )
> 
> - HokieKen


 I think the government standard is chain link. Might as well box in the whole thing so they can't escape.


----------



## EarlS

> Yeah, I m not sure what to do about that. I could equalize the gap by bringing the lower curved stretcher down, but then there s so much empty space… I felt the vertical asymmetry was less jarring than the big empty space…
> 
> - JohnMcClure


You're right. Moving things around just creates different issues. Now if I could just get a 8-2/3 finger mouse with a V-6 air-cooled CPU that runs the Iron Man VR tech I could really do some fine drafting and modelling. Kenny??


----------



## HokieKen

Ask Mos'!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Yeah, I'm not sure what to do about that. I could equalize the gap by bringing the lower curved stretcher down, but then there's so much empty space… I felt the vertical asymmetry was less jarring than the big empty space…


I would move that down. Looks to me like with it higher, there's room for a kid to get a head between the stretcher at the top of the mattress and that curved stretcher, which might be *hilarious* for the sibling, but not so much fun for the trapped kid. Or SWMBO, who would probably have issues with such hijinks.

Broke my post drill yesterday. The bolt that secures the table in place stripped out the hole in the cast iron, so I had to go with a nut and bolt there instead. And a 4.5" long drill bit just isn't long enough to be drilling holes through 4" long handles. So I've ordered a 6" long bit for that. Also discovered that while burning in a hole for a tang works pretty well in regular wood, it's kinda stinky and toxic in stabilized wood. And a lot slower, because the pilot hole will clog up with glop. Oops!

That said, going to try and get the first through-tang stabilized handle knife epoxied up today, so I can shape the handle next weekend. And maybe this will be the week when my birch-bark arrives. I've got three orders out. The one from Russia left Russian customs on March 6, and disappeared. The one from Idaho was ordered on March 18, and still hasn't shipped. The one I ordered from Wisconsin yesterday claims to have shipped yesterday, so fingers crossed…. Going to need to manufacture a pommel for the birch-bark handle, but I'm thinking that's just a threaded hole in a piece of brass, and I'll shape it with the belt-sander as I'm shaping the handle.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I spent all day moving while the rest of you slackers talked about Kenny s sixth finger…..
> Where does a guy have to go to get good help these days? I m sore and tired. No beer for me either since SWMBO didn t get any when she was at the store.
> - EarlS


Moving is alot of work no doubt, I had plenty of help loading when we moved from ohio and I hired help on this end unloading, not sure how experienced they were, but they didn't break anything (that I know of). I've always been leary of hiring such help as my parents had money stolen from two guys and a truck and my brother was on pain meds after being hit by a car when he was moving, those along with some of his booze disappeared.

I spent the better part of the day mowing which was tiring especially atfer finishing the driveway (sort of) on Friday and yesterday I wanted to get a jump on the briars before they start growing like crazy. An old beater push mower seems to be my best approach as weedeater has the line shred in less than a minute and does nothing to mulch the remains up. Hills and broken self propelled made for a pretty good work out.

My driveway was started on 2/21 and finished on 3/29 totaling 23 loads and 42 tons of gravel all moved by hand, one shovel full at a time for 370'
The start:









The end:


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hills and broken self propelled made for a pretty good work out.


When my self-propelled quit self-propelling, I found it pushed a lot easier once I removed the remnants of the self-propelling mechanism.


----------



## doubleG469

> Who gives a rat s ass. They re both full of people that are either going to New York or Chicago. Nobody cares where any of them are at.
> 
> - HokieKen


We have a winner!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was thinking I'd try to repair it but even when it works, those crap front wheel drive self propelled mowers are almost useless. I have noticed it has unnecessary drag when trying to move it so I'm going to strip everything off and see how much easier that makes things. I've been given the go ahead to buy a zero turn mower but I'd like to find a like new used one for no more than $2K and I don't know how feasible that might be.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I would move that down. Looks to me like with it higher, there's room for a kid to get a head between the stretcher at the top of the mattress and that curved stretcher, which might be *hilarious* for the sibling, but not so much fun for the trapped kid. Or SWMBO, who would probably have issues with such hijinks.
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks Dave - That's very important and I'm embarrassed to say it never crossed my mind. I guess any gaps must either be too narrow for a head, or wider than a body; otherwise someone will find a way to get stuck! I'll revisit this later today hopefully.


----------



## Lazyman

John, it is hard to tell from the drawing but visually, it looks like the ladder is pretty wide which makes that gap there look a little wide too, especially for younger kids. I would probably aim for a narrower ladder and lengthen the side rail. Also, are you going to put a rail on the back side? You might want to consider whether you might want to have it in the middle of the room instead of against the wall at some point.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John, it is hard to tell from the drawing but visually, it looks like the ladder is pretty wide which makes that gap there look a little wide too, especially for younger kids. I would probably aim for a narrower ladder and lengthen the side rail. Also, are you going to put a rail on the back side? You might want to consider whether you might want to have it in the middle of the room instead of against the wall at some point.
> 
> - Lazyman


As drawn, the ladder is 20" wide. I wish I had some commercial bunk beds around to measure… OK I googled it and found one at 14" wide, so looks like I overshot that by a lot! Then I can lengthen the guardrail and just leave a little gap so they can swing a leg up.
There will be a guardrail along the opposite side as well; the bed will be against a wall but a rail will be there just in case.


----------



## Mosquito

> Broke my post drill yesterday. The bolt that secures the table in place stripped out the hole in the cast iron, so I had to go with a nut and bolt there instead.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I said take care of that thing for me Dave! 



> You re right. Moving things around just creates different issues. Now if I could just get a 8-2/3 finger mouse with a V-6 air-cooled CPU that runs the Iron Man VR tech I could really do some fine drafting and modelling. Kenny??
> 
> - EarlS


V-6 Air-cooled CPU you say?










(That is literally named the V6 GT)

And for those wanting a V8, well they made two of those ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Yeti there are always deals to be found, a friend bought a hustler from a dealer just a few weeks ago, only had a few hours on it, got it for $2500. 
With that said though my Z930m (26.5hp EFI Kohler - no carb to get gummed up, no choke to fool with, 60" deck) is a beast. I got it used with only about 40 hours on it and paid more than I ever thought I'd send on a mower but I haven't regretted it! Just got off it now actually so I had to hose it off for a glamour shot


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I said take care of that thing for me Dave!


Am. Also am using it, and it turns out it's kinda old. The new nut and bolt for the table is a better answer, and I'm going to make a knob for it so I can adjust up and down more easily.


----------



## hairy

> Good point John I didn t specify but I had in mind a core box bit for a rounded bottom
> 
> - GrantA


I assume you have a bit with a bearing following a template, or stops.

Don't try to do it all in one pass. More cuts at shallow depth will result in a clean groove.


----------



## GrantA

Hairy, yes if I do it I'll use stops or a guide bushing and template. Just kicking around ideas.
I'm going to try the multi-blade old timer carving knife I got for Christmas this week, I figured I can carry some sticks and that knife to the beach easy enough ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

When Lumberjocks get together, you can bet the sawdust is gonna fly! HokieKen made the journey to the land of jeffswildwood today. We visited and did a wood exchange, some of his pear, pecan and spalted maple for some of my walnut, cherry and box elder. Then after a bit he broke out his mega chainsaw and we went to work on my box elder. Of coarse we did take time out for lunch and a beer. It was a great day and here's some pics of our fun.










Ken said with all that sawdust on me people will think I did all the work. Not so!










Ken sizing up a piece of elder.



















Running Kens log slicer.










Sample of our cuttings. Even though it was cold, we had snow, sun and sleet during the day, we had a good time cutting up some wood. Ken, thanks for coming by and I hope I can help you out in the future! Oh, and my cats did converge on Ken.


----------



## RichBolduc

Kenny with more than a squirrel cape one???

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Nice work.

After seeing your picture above Jeff, I have to wonder if we are related. You look amazingly like my uncle. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## clieb91

Looks like a fun day. Great Haul! The Virginia weather is just crazy.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

You ain't kidding Chris! I left my house at 8:00 this morning and it was 60 degrees and sunny. Headed southwest and watched the temperature steadily drop. When I hit Jeffs driveway 120 miles later, it was snowing and 29 degrees. Good thing I didn't forget my coveralls!

Had a blast Jeff ). And thanks for the to-go beers ;-). Gonna go find a bite and crack one open and take a nap while I "watch" a movie with the wife ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a pic of some of the flame.


----------



## Lazyman

Are those ambrosia beetles holes I see?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome job Jeff! Supervising that gorilla is no easy task.

Awesome saw Kenny. Looks like a damn good day!


----------



## Turns4wood

I'm in the last one that I participated in the spring swap was awesome the work by all top notch . Dave I'll be using the hand plane that you made for me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Awesome, Jerry. Looking forward to seeing what you make with it!


----------



## RichBolduc

Man this is tempting… it's like 1/2 off…

https://store.grillagrills.com/collections/grills/products/silverbac-alpha

Rich


----------



## GrantA

I've never heard of them rich, looks neat but at that price I'd get an egg hands down. I haven't noticed pricing lately but when I got my large I think it was $750, just the egg no stand. Lifetime warranty though. 4 years in this alpha. I see they have a Kong too which is a 24" ceramic grill like the XL egg. Would be nice if they had a smaller one for a little less. I assume it also only has a 4yr warranty. 
The pellet grills seem nice though! Especially as a quick and easy option no doubt


----------



## RichBolduc

They're a pellet smoker that's pretty much in line with Yoder's from what I've read. I asked the wife the other day about the possibility of going charcoal and she wants a propane grill regardless, so we'll probably end up with a Weber Genesis. So this would strictly be a smoker for me.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

If you're looking at it as a smoker, at that price, get an egg man you won't regret it. Long smokes (14+hours at 250ish and no adding coals), cold smokes, it can do a quick grill, it's a pizza oven, can sear steaks, reverse sear a roast, and has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## RichBolduc

No coal adding with these either. They're hoppers feed the pellets electronically so you can set the temp and walk away pretty much. You can also do slow smoking at like 160 or 180 degrees, much lower than an egg. If Egg's had a propane version I could probably talk the wife in to one.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Yeah I know, if the pellet thing is what your after it seems like a good deal but in my mind the only reason for a pellet grill is convenience for busy weeknight meals. You're nixing that with the propane grill so I vote for an egg. Build a real fire and let er rip tater chip ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Eggs can do 180 no problem assuming the lid gasket has a good seal. A lot of guys that do low temp for cheeses and stuff actually use a little tray of pellets in the egg. 
Check this out - I'll have to try it. Earl & Dave K yall need to watch it too

I had to go look at the egg site, their recommend temp range is 200-750, that's dome temp above the grate. A clean egg with lump charcoal can go a little over 750 dome, it has been measured at the grate over 1200. I've had my dome temp at 175-180 before too with a leaky lid.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I don't know why you were so bundled up. Nice onesie BTW, does it have a flap in back? It was 29 deg here yesterday morning with a 15 mph wind and I was in shorts loading and unloading stuff. Had to change my shirt from all of the sweat. That is some nice lookin box elder. I'll have to check next time I stop by the sawyer to see if he has any.

I managed to sell all of my major woodworking equipment except for the table saw. It wasn't really for sale but the guy that bought the planer really wanted it but didn't have the $$ to do the deal. Final tally (a.k.a - need to buy new tools) planer, jointer, router table setup, dust collector, bandsaw, drill press, and a miter saw.

Rich - those pellet smokers make some really good smoked meats. Nice thing about them is that once you set the pellet speed (temperature) you can leave it overnight or all day without having to check it. I noticed there is a crack in the bottom of my BGG that is 6 years old so I will call the local Ace Hardware store and have them warranty it for me.


----------



## GrantA

Earl is the crack in the outer shell or the fire bowl? It's typical for the inner pieces. I've replaced my fire bowl a couple times and the fire ring a few times too. I take advantage of high temps often though.


----------



## doubleG469

Now the big question is with all your sawdust can you make your own pellets? That'd be the be all end all.

And why lord when I saw that pic of Kenny did I hear banjo's ? LOL


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, first, congratulations on the impending new tools and ability to lay out a shop to your desires from scratch.
Would you share how you fared price-wise? I ask because I would assume you lose a lot of value selling power tools (like half), except that a) lately resale prices are WAY too close to retail and b) I sold my old TS (R4512) for almost as much as I bought it after 2 or 3 years of use.
In the long run, I bet even selling at a discount would be a win. No need to move, store, and move again the heavy tools, and the freedom to buy what you want/need when you're ready.


----------



## RichBolduc

Now this brisket was smoked with a mixture of mahogany, bloodwood and purple heart….

Rich



> Now the big question is with all your sawdust can you make your own pellets? That d be the be all end all.
> 
> And why lord when I saw that pic of Kenny did I hear banjo s ? LOL
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## HokieKen

You're in Texas Gary. You should be hearing fiddles, not banjos. Grant hears the banjo.

Flap Earl? You mean there's supposed to be something over that big hole back there? I thought that was air conditioning.


----------



## EarlS

John - I sold my equipment for about 1/2 or less of what they would have been new. I probably could have gotten more out of them than I did but I needed to sell them so I wasn't in a great position to list them higher. A couple of the items I was glad to sell, like the dust collector and the BenchDog Router table set up.

Most of the folks bought them for what I was asking. Considering that the most of the equipment was at least 10 years old I'm OK with what I made from selling everything.

I knew going into it that I wouldn't do great. Plus, as you said, I don't have to store them in a hot, humid storage unit for the summer and then move them again. The band saw, jointer, drill press, and DC will be upgraded, I will get another DeWalt 735 planer. I probably won't get a new miter saw.


----------



## Lazyman

Rich, just get one of these Kalamazoo grills and you can have both gas and wood in the same grill. The cheap one is only about $16k. It is a great idea. I wonder why someone hasn't made an affordable version yet.

I don't understand how the pellet grills that I have seen actually get much smoke flavor on the meat. They all seem to have a solid steel plate (aka a griddle) instead of a grill for the meat to sit on.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm actually replacing a cheap Smoke Hollow from Sams Club I bought 3 1/2 years ago for like $300..

inferred searer, propane, charcoal and offset smoker in it. It's cheap metal though so the burners are turning into mini flamethrowers and the grates needs replacing. For what I paid for the grill, replacements would be like 50% of a new one.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

I stumbled upon this this video on making a knurling jig that I thought some of you would be interested to see. This guy has some interesting ideas and videos.


----------



## Lazyman

> You re in Texas Gary. You should be hearing fiddles, not banjos. Grant hears the banjo.
> 
> Flap Earl? You mean there s supposed to be something over that big hole back there? I thought that was air conditioning.
> 
> - HokieKen


We hear ZZ-top down here. That hole is probably blast damage.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have both. I have a large green egg and a Traegar pellet grill. I bought the green egg and then a month later my FIL gave me the Traegar. Both are excellent. I usually prefer the egg but the wife uses the Traegar. I used both last night because we have a busy week ahead and we cooked for the week essentially. I had ribs on the egg and chicken in the Traegar.

Both will give plenty of smoke. The Traegar is nice with the set it and forget, the egg you do have to dial in your temp a bit in the beginning but then you can essentially leave it for overnight smokes or whatever.

I prefer the taste off the egg but if you don't get the wacky flavored pellets, the Traegar can be great as well.

Nathan, the Traegar does produce serious smoke that comes up around the tray at the bottom and rolls over with the round top. Lots of smoke for sure.

The Traegar isn't made to sear meat. For a proper seat you need 500 degrees. It doesn't do that but it's still close.

The egg can do SO MUCH MORE than a Traegar if you take advantage of that.

Either way, they are both good. As far as grilling goes, I think they are both winners and honestly both are better than a regular propane or charcoal grill.


----------



## doubleG469

> You re in Texas Gary. You should be hearing fiddles, not banjos. Grant hears the banjo.
> 
> Flap Earl? You mean there s supposed to be something over that big hole back there? I thought that was air conditioning.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> We hear ZZ-top down here. That hole is probably blast damage.
> 
> - Lazyman


Ah bow bow bow….


----------



## bndawgs

Man, was working with a piece of white oak that i had resawed from a log this week and I kept chasing a damn check. Very frustrating as I was hoping to use this for a project. Not sure if I'll try CA glue or not.


----------



## bndawgs

here you go kenny

Van Norman 22L


----------



## HokieKen

Meh. That's a horizontal with a vertical adapter. Not what I need. Price isn't terrible though.


----------



## bndawgs

alright, who are the electricians?

have an issue at my church. we have two water fountains that are inside. there is a compressor that is on a gfci circuit that cools the water, but apparently the breaker keeps tripping and leaves the water fountains inoperable.

i don't know any details on the compressor, but is it possible the gfci is bad or is there a higher amp one that would work? trying to figure out what we could do to keep them working.


----------



## HokieKen

The GFCI could very well be bad. Is there an outlet that provides the GFI or is it a GFCI breaker? If it's an outlet, just replace the outlet and you're problem may go away. On the other hand, there could be something on the circuit that's legitimately causing a ground fault. Either something plugged into one of the outlets or something in the wiring.


----------



## bndawgs

I believe it's a GFCI breaker and has tripped a bunch of times. I'm getting the info secondhand, but apparently they had someone out to check all the wiring and it's all solid. but the theory is that the rush from when the compressor kicks on is causing the breaker to trip.


----------



## HokieKen

You can get delayed trip breakers (forget exactly what they're called right now) that allow for inrush currents before they open. I'm not sure if you can buy them in a GFCI though. If not, you can put a delay trip breaker in and put a GFCI outlet as the first in the circuit to protect the rest of the circuit. This is assuming the compressor is a new addition? If it's been operating on this circuit and just started acting up, I'm inclined to think there is an issue with the compressor itself causing it to draw excess current.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you need to put a meter on the compressor and check from there although GFCI do fail find out what else is on that circuit and check that also :<)))


----------



## JohnMcClure

> You can get delayed trip breakers (forget exactly what they re called right now) that allow for inrush currents before they open. I m not sure if you can buy them in a GFCI though. If not, you can put a delay trip breaker in and put a GFCI outlet as the first in the circuit to protect the rest of the circuit. This is assuming the compressor is a new addition? If it s been operating on this circuit and just started acting up, I m inclined to think there is an issue with the compressor itself causing it to draw excess current.
> 
> - HokieKen


And if you find you need the delayed trip, it's called a "high magnetic" breaker.


----------



## HokieKen

Can you plug the compressor into another circuit with the same current rating? If so, that should tell you whether the compressor is pulling excess current or the breaker's opening prematurely.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks for the info so far.

I need to check the setup and see how it's all installed. I'm assuming the compressor is in the wall behind the fountains, so I'm not sure how easy it would be to switch to another circuit. This is all about a year old and I think the fountains have their own dedicated circuit


----------



## DavePolaschek

> And if you find you need the delayed trip, it's called a "high magnetic" breaker.


Exactly this. Big motors give traditional GFCI breakers fits (and spark-suppressor ones even *worse* fits).


----------



## Lazyman

I am a little confused. Are these drinking fountains or fountains that are for display? I don't quite understand why a drinking fountain would need to be on a circuit (other than the chiller) or why a display fountain would need to be cooled. If it is drinking fountain it doesn't seem like it would be inoperable if the compressor wasn't working.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Has it tripped the breaker for the whole year? Id so then you have a lot to track down. If it just started I'm with Kenny on this one, bad GFCI or something fishy with the compressor.

The high magnetic breaker is a very viable option here.

You can't just shove a bigger outlet in there for this thing if the wiring doesn't match so don't do that, unless of course the wire gauge is bigger.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Could use some tenon-cutting tips here guys!
I'll be cutting 20 tenons, mostly in hard maple 1×4s. The tenons will be mostly 3" wide x 1/2" thick x 2" long.
I can remove most of the cheek material on the router table and the edges on the bandsaw; I think the challenge will be defining perfect shoulder lines. 
I typically use a square and marking knife, but I'm very slow and tedious at it, and then defining the knifeline with a chisel is even slower and I tend to lose accuracy. And that's in softwood!
I'm thinking of making some kind of saddle that I can clamp over the board to be tenoned, and use it to guide my japanese saw for a few strokes to make a clean shoulder all around. Kind of like *Dave P's miter jack* only it would be a straight jack, and it wouldn't be mounted to the workbench. Any ideas on this? Or better methods of execution?

And of course I'm going to wish I'd built that second shoulder plane for ME, when I made one for Tony… I'll have to get by without one, no time for delays on this project - the to-do list is too long!


----------



## HokieKen

Well I sure hope my swap package is on the way. Grant sent me a new mailbox waitin' outfit and I need to see how it works!


----------



## HokieKen

Personalized even. 









I'm pretty sure my wife's eyes will roll so far she'll see her brain ) Dave and Grant were both in on it. I think it's just serendipity that it showed up on 4/1…


----------



## duckmilk

Haha! Where is the Thor hammer? Thor also had long blond hair IIRC.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen

Dangit Duck! I didn't even think about the hammer :-(


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, you needed that Sunday! That would have been a sight with that monster chain saw. I'd give anything to see the look on my neighbors face when he walked over to see what was going on and there you were, full cape and one big blade! )) I think my other neighbors animals would have ran for the hills. Even my cats would have left you alone!


----------



## bndawgs

> I am a little confused. Are these drinking fountains or fountains that are for display? I don t quite understand why a drinking fountain would need to be on a circuit (other than the chiller) or why a display fountain would need to be cooled. If it is drinking fountain it doesn t seem like it would be inoperable if the compressor wasn t working.
> 
> - Lazyman


These are drinking fountains. And I'm not sure why they wouldn't work without the compressor working unless the water runs through the compressor and when the circuit is tripped it closes the valve?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny it was money well spent.

And I don't know how you could have forgotten but I made you a hammer to go with exactly that outfit.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

John, don't you have a router plane or am I not understanding the situation. 2" long shoulders should clean nicely with a router plane.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Kenny it was money well spent.
> 
> And I don't know how you could have forgotten but I made you a hammer to go with exactly that outfit.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Don't forget the "bottle hammer" with that battle hammer!


----------



## HokieKen

No worries. That outfit will show up in more posts I feel certain. I'll get the hammer in next time ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I feel certain too!!! I doubt you'll take that off for at least four days.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John, don't you have a router plane or am I not understanding the situation. 2" long shoulders should clean nicely with a router plane.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I don't have one, but I'm not terribly worried about that aspect - I can make do with a chisel. I'm really looking for a more optimal workflow as far as layout and scribing for so many tenons. Time is very limited at my house but I don't want to get sloppy for rushing. Probably overthinking it as mortises are likely to be more of a challenge than tenons… I've done it before, just was never happy with how long it took.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, maybe a lot of this is in your head. The tenon shoulders will cover up mortise mistakes so don't worry there so much, just make sure the fit is tight. To layout the lines I use a square like you mentioned but cutting the wide shoulders on a tablesaw with a stop block makes sure they are all consistent. You can cut the thin shoulders on the tablesaw too or a hand saw to make the long parts and small part meat up.

So pull out the cross cut sled and setup a stop. Easy Peezy. Then cut the rest of the twnon with the bandsaw down to your tablesaw marks.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Kind of like *Dave P's miter jack* only it would be a straight jack, and it wouldn't be mounted to the workbench. Any ideas on this? Or better methods of execution?


John, you want a tenoning jack and you could use a Japanese saw with it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I m in the last one that I participated in the spring swap was awesome the work by all top notch . Dave I ll be using the hand plane that you made for me.
> 
> - Turns4wood


Looks like Grant hasn't seen this or hasn't gotten the email yet, Jerry.


----------



## GrantA

No email!
Kenny I'm glad we could add some excitement to your day!


----------



## bndawgs

Grant, did the wood make it? .


----------



## HokieKen

John, with that many tenons, table saw with a dado stack is my go-to. Like Dave said, set up your sled or miter gauge with a stop. Or, maybe it's time for a tenon jig?









In a pinch, you could find somebody with a CNC ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Well, maybe a lot of this is in your head.


Thanks everybody.
Y'all are absolutely right. So many ways to skin the cat, and I've done most of them before, this isn't a big deal. A journey of a thousand tenons begins with a single mark… or something like that. Looking forward to this now!


----------



## doubleG469

> John, with that many tenons, table saw with a dado stack is my go-to. Like Dave said, set up your sled or miter gauge with a stop. Or, maybe it's time for a tenon jig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a pinch, you could find somebody with a CNC ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


John I have one laying about the shop I never use. I also have part of the mortiser that attaches to your drill press. bought them both at a swap sale, got it home and found out some of the parts where gone and the rest didn't fit on my little drill press. if you are interested.

edit: the tenon jig is complete and works fine.


----------



## GrantA

It's gonna be a good day!


----------



## EarlS

Dave P sent me a carving knife so I have something to use to make my BBQ swap item with. It arrived last night along with a user's manual (OK - a carving book). Thank you Dave!!! The wood for the project also showed up so I have my swap item ready to go, some assembly required.

P.S. Fortunately, no cape…...

Sounds like John's on the right path.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sorry Earl. That's too bad there was no cape.


----------



## HokieKen

Hey Grant. You suck.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Thank you Dave!!!


You're welcome, Earl!

Kenny got a cape, you got a knife (and a user's manual). I think everyone can decide for themselves who "won." ;-)

FWIW the manual was Slöjd in Wood which I think is a pretty good introduction to carving with a knife.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks like a nice book Dave. I might check that one out.

Awesome Grant. Have fun brother!


----------



## doubleG469

> Hey Grant. You suck.
> 
> - HokieKen


+1


----------



## doubleG469

And Grant, only because I am sitting in a cubicle all day staring at multiple monitors and wishing (now) that I was fishing…..

And yes, have a great day on the water!


----------



## RichBolduc

Glad I'm not the only one that stares at double monitors all day.










Rich



> And Grant, only because I am sitting in a cubicle all day staring at multiple monitors and wishing (now) that I was fishing…..
> 
> And yes, have a great day on the water!
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## HokieKen

Not by a long shot.


----------



## PoohBaah

Gary and Rich you can add me to the seeing double monitors club. Its the only way to go when you are a spreadsheet junkie.


----------



## Keebler1

The view from my cubicle is better than the 2 monitor view


----------



## DavePolaschek

Dave, it's a good book. A little pricey, but that's LAP.

Not shown, the monitors on my Windows development system.










Posted another knife I knocked together over the weekend.


----------



## RichBolduc

At home I run (2) 22", (1) 27" and then a 33" tv off my computer

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno Keebler… I'd love to be outside but looking at the back of a warehouse ain't what I have in mind ;-)

So I'm guessing you either drive a truck or you and your swat team are waiting to raid the slave traders in there?


----------



## HokieKen

double post


----------



## HokieKen

At home I run an iPad and iPhone


----------



## HokieKen

Dave is such a nerd.


----------



## Keebler1

Wish i was on swat team. I drive a truck for Tyson foods. Been to all but 2 or 3 states in the lower 48. Now i mainly cover texas oklahoma and arkansas. Leave the house sunday get back friday


----------



## HokieKen

this is gonna piss me off….


----------



## Keebler1

Just happen to be sitting in a dock in dallas this morning. Took me about an hour to drive 23 miles. At 1 point 4 regular lanes and 2 express lanes were bumper ro bumper stop and go


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> It s gonna be a good day!
> 
> - GrantA


do you really think you deserve a day of fishing after the cape incident ….some things you just cant unsee :<)))


----------



## Lazyman

When I had a job, I couldn't live without 2 monitors. At home I just had a big one but it crapped out last week so the tiny one I am using right is a PITA. Anyone got any recommendations for a good 26" plus monitor? I am wondering if a "small" 4k TV would make a good monitor.


----------



## HokieKen

> Wish i was on swat team. I drive a truck for Tyson foods. Been to all but 2 or 3 states in the lower 48. Now i mainly cover texas oklahoma and arkansas. Leave the house sunday get back friday
> 
> - Keebler1


Makes for a long week man! But, you ain't sitting in a cubicle either


----------



## HokieKen

I have two 26" Samsung monitors at home Nathan. I like them but they're probably a decade old now so I doubt they still make them. I do have a couple of spare monitors sitting in a closet. They're about that size and they're Dell. They're probably close to 10 years old as well but you're welcome to one for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks Kenny, I'll get back to you if I decide to go that route. Mine was a 26" Dell that was I'll bet was about 15 years old-before they started added HDMI ports. Until last week it has been a great monitor. I just bought a nice Samsung TV that I am pretty happy with so I will look to see what sort of prices they have on their monitors.


----------



## HokieKen

In truth, they're probably like tools. All made in the same sweatshop somewhere in Asia then different names are stamped on the bezel…


----------



## Lazyman

I know that that the LCD panels themselves used to be made by just a few companies and then assembled by just a few more but that may have changed when they started moving to LED and OLED panels.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

As a SQL nerd I have a full stack at my desk as well, it's pretty common these days I think. I would rather be on a boat in the ocean.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just noticed you changed your pic Kenny….that's the gift that just keeps on giving. Awesome!


----------



## JohnMcClure

> In a pinch, you could find somebody with a CNC ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> John I have one laying about the shop I never use.
> ...
> . if you are interested.
> 
> - doubleG469


Gary, that's mighty kind of you. I think I'll do fine without the jig for this go-round though.
As others noted, I was overthinking it.
But Kenny, you may be on to something about the CNC - I could put that bad boy to work for tenons too! Of course then someone will say it's not woodworking… hmm.

I'm a double-monitor guy too at work, I couldn't do my job without it.

If I'm lucky my next post will be a photo of a truckload of bunk bed wood… we'll see!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> But Kenny, you may be on to something about the CNC - I could put that bad boy to work for tenons too! Of course then *someone will say it s not woodworking*... hmm.
> 
> ...
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Anyone who feels privileged enough to share an opinion such as that can have a face full of what's under my cape.


----------



## HokieKen

> Just noticed you changed your pic Kenny….that s the gift that just keeps on giving. Awesome!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I've been looking at that same little orange picture for years. It's a bit uncomfortable not seeing it now. But, some things are just too awesome )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> But Kenny, you may be on to something about the CNC - I could put that bad boy to work for tenons too! Of course then someone will say it s not woodworking… hmm.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Again John, you're over thinking it. Who cares what people think about CNC VS Hand tools VS power tools? Seriously who cares…it's still hand made regardless. On a CNC you push a mouse/pen, with hand cut tenons you push a saw. The real question is, why do you care?

I LOVE using all hand tools. I have a few larger projects where I've done that but most of my projects aren't that because my checklist of things I owe is extremely long so the time doesn't allow for that. Hand tools are my favorite but I use what I need to use to get the job done well and in the time frame needed, well, as close as I can get to the timeline. Also, it depends how exciting the project is for me. :

Overall, you can't go around worrying about what others think of you or you'll go nuts. My dad always said, one out of every ten people you come across is a genuine asshole. If you know that, you'll be fine.


----------



## HokieKen

Your dad is obviously an optimist Dave with a much more forgiving view of humanity than mine. I figure 5/10 minimum ;-) And generally, I'm on the wrong side of the split I imagine…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're probably right Kenny, he grew up in a different time for sure.

I still live and breathe by not caring much about what others think of me and I just do what I need to do. It's worked out mostly ok.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, you're definitely an a-hole. Just so there's no confusion. ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

I'm just hoping the kids won't be afraid to sleep on the top bunk.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Well, you re definitely and a-hole. Just so there s no confusion. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I try to keep confusion to a minimum.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m just hoping the kids won t be afraid to sleep on the top bunk.
> 
> - Steve


Why do you care where John's kids sleep?


----------



## EarlS

Maybe John put a picture of you in your cape on the ceiling. Farrah Fawcett you ain't…...

After a day of staring at spreadsheets on 2 monitors I really don't want to stare at one when I get home which is my excuse for not working on SketchUp stuff for woodworking like I should.


----------



## Keebler1

Better rhan my excuse Earl im just too darn lazy


----------



## Bluenote38

> Not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Lol… not to "one up you" but I'm running triple. And really could use a fourth.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I could put that bad boy to work for tenons too! Of course then someone will say it s not woodworking… hmm.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Funny I never hear anyone saying "Hey you're using a mill instead of a file so that's not metal working…" long as you're cutting/moving/removing wood it's wood working.


----------



## HokieKen

> Not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Lol… not to "one up you" but I m running triple. And really could use a fourth.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I tried 3 Bill and my little brain just couldn't adapt for some reason. I found that I still only used 2 of them and the third just sat there idle.


----------



## bndawgs

> I m just hoping the kids won t be afraid to sleep on the top bunk.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Why do you care where John s kids sleep?
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL, well I don't really. But I was trying to save reading the heartbreak post when John posts that after 258 tenons, his kids won't even sleep on the top bunk, so he's cutting the bed in half.


----------



## HokieKen

Ha! That would be funny  (sorry John)


----------



## Keebler1

Soneones gonna have to tell me the story behind kenny and capes


----------



## KelleyCrafts

This is a looooong story Keebler. Started way back when on the short bus…..


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - there are some things better left unsaid. Just remember, you can't unhear it after he tells you. Kind of like trying to get his pictures out of your head. I've been told that psychiatrists pay him a royalty on every person he "refers" to them. You've been warned.


----------



## JohnMcClure




----------



## HokieKen

Honestly, I'm not positive I could even pinpoint the origin of the cape saga…

Nice haul and nice truck John!


----------



## RichBolduc

My first recollection of the cape saga was you saying you stalk your mailman and mailbox in a squirrel cape.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah… it goes back much further than that. At least to the surprise swap Dave ran in 2016.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can get the general origin of it. A couple of years ago it started with Kenny setting up a tent by his mailbox waiting for a swap package. Then with the vast ultra superior maturity a few select people on this forum possess, turned into Kenny being naked in his tent waiting for the mail man (which was again questionable because the mail man had cut off shorts and hair in a bun), so we urged Kenny to put clothes on and he said he's fine because he has a green cape.

It might not have been exactly like that but it's close.

So overall, this was created by a bunch of immature asshats that just kept it going, exactly as it should have been.

Grant approached my and said "I know a cape guy" so we both pitched in and that's where this cape came from. Well, there might have been more than one cape that came from this but that's another story.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Let's all just be thankful there were clothes under the cape. I lost a bet to Grant as to whether there would be or not.


----------



## HokieKen

There will be more pictures…


----------



## doubleG469

> Your dad is obviously an optimist Dave with a much more forgiving view of humanity than mine. I figure 5/10 minimum ;-) And generally, I m on the wrong side of the split I imagine…
> 
> - HokieKen


+1


----------



## jeffswildwood

The cape story does go way back in annuls of swap history. I remember the origin, even the *original* picture in a cape. That's right, it's not the first. As stated, once seen, the image is burned into your memory!


----------



## doubleG469

> the third just sat there idle.
> 
> - HokieKen


That's where Lumberjocks goes, duh…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> The cape story does go way back in annuls of swap history. I remember the origin, even the *original* picture in a cape. That s right, it s not the first. As stated, once seen, the image is burned into your memory!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


was that with the hammer Jeff ?

I have so many bad images in there already


----------



## Mosquito

I've got my client laptop hooked up to two monitors at work, so 3 screens of client work, and then my company laptop next to that so I get all 4 screens. LJ goes on the company laptop


----------



## jeffswildwood

> The cape story does go way back in annuls of swap history. I remember the origin, even the *original* picture in a cape. That s right, it s not the first. As stated, once seen, the image is burned into your memory!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> was that with the hammer Jeff ?
> 
> I have so many bad images in there already
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yep, that was the original. The *legend* has continued since!  There have been many legends in these swaps. The cape, the glitter, the prison shank, the "secret finish" and the t-track to name a few. Not to mention Jay Mula if I spelled it correctly.


----------



## Lazyman

Man, I run to Rockler to get some BB, then spend a couple of hours in the shop and then go for my daily walk and when I come back there were 35 new posts out here. I don't think any of you are using either of your 2 monitors to do any work. Not sure any of you really have jobs.

I did stop by Sam's to see how much monitors were. They have a Samsung ultra-wide 29" monitor on sale for $200-like 2 monitors in one.


----------



## JohnMcClure




----------



## HokieKen

Good grief John. Rotate your pics. I'm gonna call you Pooh or Gary if you keep posting sideways ;-)









Nice miter saw. I have the same one. The bearings in mine are starting to complain. Can't decide whether to replace them or just get a new one when it goes. I'd kinda like a slider for breaking down bigger stuff. But the Hitachi is accurate enough I can confidently do baseboard etc. with it.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, the belt grinder has ran successfully ) Here's a video for anyone interested.

It still requires a little modification to get the tracking wheel centered with the belt and I need a work rest of some sort. But she'll be eating some steel for somebody's grilling knife before long!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Everything cut to final length.
(Except ladder parts, have not planned that far yet)









This is all the offcuts. Not as wasteful as I'd feared.


----------



## duckmilk

COOL Kenny! Do you have one of those glass (or whatever) plates for the platen to reduce the wear?
Also, did you manufacture all the parts or did you buy some, like the platen and wheels?

Don't get your new cape caught in that thing.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, that's cool. What did you say thr motor came from? Did you machine all those aluminum parts on your mill?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that sander is super sweeeet *GREAT JOB :<))))))))))))))*


----------



## HokieKen

I bought the wheels and the platen and the plate the platen and small wheels mount to. I made everything else at home with bandsaw, files and drill press. And lots of hand tapping. And a little lathe work.

The motor is a 2hp 3ph Baldor that I bought off Ebay. And it's running off a generic Chinese VFD with 230V supply.

I have to order the Pyroceram liner for the platen Duck but yes, I do plan to use one.

Thanks fellas


----------



## Lazyman

That's nice Kenny but I didn't see any sparks!

Just curious what you think the cost difference is between make and buy?


----------



## Bluenote38

> Not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Lol… not to "one up you" but I m running triple. And really could use a fourth.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> I tried 3 Bill and my little brain just couldn t adapt for some reason. I found that I still only used 2 of them and the third just sat there idle.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah - my 3rd screen is mostly for the analysis, Sametime, Skype and email -mgmt likes to keep track. I need it though because most of the data tables cover the other two. And occasionally run over onto the 3rd. Wish I was still doing what you are.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Well, the belt grinder has ran successfully ) Here s a video for anyone interested.
> 
> It still requires a little modification to get the tracking wheel centered with the belt and I need a work rest of some sort. But she ll be eating some steel for somebody s grilling knife before long!
> 
> - HokieKen


Nice machine Kenny I've got to add this to my tool selection! In my next shop.


----------



## EarlS

John - did I miss something in all of the cape talk, because it looked like some of that wood might have been purpleheart?

I remember when my daughter was younger and she wanted to come out to the shop with me. I'd pile up some scrap wood, get out some washers, nuts, and bolts and she would build stuff. I still have a few special "projects" she made.

I'm feeling like a real hack engineer. All of the desk pictures show parts and structural analysis software, real engineer stuff. All I have on my computer screens are material balance spreadsheets, piping isometrics, and P&ID's.

Tomorrow is the big move into the cramped townhouse. I did manage to get the exotic wood for the BBQ swap cut to smaller dimensions before the TS goes into hibernation. The pieces went into a box labelled "BBQ Swap stuff so I can find it. Of course I'll have to unpack the entire box to find the swap stuff but at least it will only be one box. See how I mentioned the swap. Occasionally the conversation needs to come back to the original theme.

Having said that, I wonder what the response would be if we had a Cape Swap?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John - did I miss something in all of the cape talk, because it looked like some of that wood might have been purpleheart?


That's right Earl, the plan is for mostly hard maple but some of the short cross-rails and all of the ladder rungs will be purpleheart. I'll probably also use PH to pin the tenons on for knockdown.



> I remember when my daughter was younger and she wanted to come out to the shop with me. I d pile up some scrap wood, get out some washers, nuts, and bolts and she would build stuff. I still have a few special "projects" she made.


Yeah, mine love coming out there. Chopsawing is too noisy and dangerous though. Can't wait until the oldest can independently use a drill, then he can pre-drill and they can bolt together whatever they want!


> I m feeling like a real hack engineer. All of the desk pictures show parts and structural analysis software, real engineer stuff. All I have on my computer screens are material balance spreadsheets, piping isometrics, and P&ID s.


Sounds like engineering to me. 90% of what I do doesn't feel like engineering, but it has to be done or we can't engineer.



> Tomorrow is the big move into the cramped townhouse. I did manage to get the exotic wood for the BBQ swap cut to smaller dimensions before the TS goes into hibernation. The pieces went into a box labelled "BBQ Swap stuff so I can find it. Of course I ll have to unpack the entire box to find the swap stuff but at least it will only be one box. See how I mentioned the swap. Occasionally the conversation needs to come back to the original theme.


Good luck with the move.
On the topic, am I the only one who has not picked a project for the BBQ swap?



> Having said that, I wonder what the response would be if we had a Cape Swap?


A resounding "no" from this quarter. Among other reasons, how do we explain that to our wives?

- EarlS
[/QUOTE]


----------



## doubleG469

> Good grief John. Rotate your pics. I'm gonna call you Pooh or Gary if you keep posting sideways ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Guilty as charged


----------



## PoohBaah

> Good grief John. Rotate your pics. I'm gonna call you Pooh or Gary if you keep posting sideways ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Guilty as charged
> 
> - doubleG469


I have figured this issue out and have been pretty good here as of late. I just take the picture and then crop it a little bit and that seems to have fixed the issue of it turning on me.


----------



## HokieKen

> That s nice Kenny but I didn t see any sparks!
> 
> Just curious what you think the cost difference is between make and buy?
> 
> - Lazyman


Sparks will come later ;-) I need to turn another spacer for my tracking wheel. It sits too far off the frame in relation to the others and the belt isn't centered on the crown. I think any pressure on the belt will make it run off track.

I'm all in at $493 for that one. That includes motor, VFD and all the wiring and I also have the materials to make a tool rest that I haven't made yet. It does not include the price of bolts, nuts, washers, spring or bushings because I either had those on hand or made them on my lathe.

A comparable commercial version is… well, expensive. Of course, there are many hours of labor involved too.

There are several shop built versions that use steel tubing rather than Aluminum which would save some more $. But, steel tubing has a weld seam that has to be filed out of the inside for the tool arms and tensioner to be able to move freely. And, it's just generally not as clean and you don't get as good of a slip fit between sizes. So, I spent a little more there and went with 1/4" wall Aluminum tube instead.

I also intended to make my own D-plate (that the small wheels and platen bracket bolt to) and use a piece of angle for the platen to attach to and use skateboard wheels for the small wheels originally. But I ended up trading a lapidary grinder I had for the commercial version instead. The cost of the commercial version is included in my total expense above. Even though Dave paid for it and not me 

You could also save some more $ by turning the drive and tracking wheels from wood or MDF. I thought that I would turn my own from aluminum. But, the price to buy the wheels already made vs buying the material to make them, did not justify the time it would have taken me to turn them. So, I just bought em. There are also injection molded wheels that you can purchase from Oregon Blade Maker that have a good reputation and would save some $ vs the Aluminum versions.

The motor, I got lucky on. It was on Ebay for a decent price but had a "best offer" option. So, I lowballed the seller and they accepted my offer. I got it for $60 shipped. And I went cheap on the VFD too. The big disadvantage is that it has to be put in an enclosure because it's not sealed and the dust would kill it. But, I also got a cable that allows me to put the controls on the grinder and I have a nice cubby hole under the table I can put the VFD in then put a cover over the opening. So, it wasn't a huge disadvantage for me.

Originally, this whole project started because Dave got a nice belt grinder and I was immediately jealous. Not jealous enough to spend the kind of money he spent though! So, I challenged myself to build one for <$250. But, as I gathered materials and started putting together a design, I realized that, while I could probably come in at budget, I wasn't really going to be happy with it at least not long term. So, little by little my budget grew and… here we are.


----------



## Mosquito

Since we were talking about desk set ups, this one's mine for the day today, not the normal setup but it gets the job done lol (I promise it's not actually that yellow, my camera just hates the can lights in the shop for some reason, has a hard time white balancing it, and I don't have photoshop on my work laptop to fix it)


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Having said that, I wonder what the response would be if we had a Cape Swap?
> 
> - EarlS


"Keep your damn hands off my cape"



> ...
> 
> A resounding "no" from this quarter. Among other reasons, how do we explain that to our wives?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Like this: "I have no idea where it came from but I'm obviously a super hero who was heretofore unaware of my powers. I really have no choice but to wear it."


----------



## HokieKen

I always hesitate to bring my laptop or even my tablet into the shop Mos'. Luckily, my office is right across the hall from the shop so it's no big deal  Do you take any measures to keep dust out or is your DC sufficient?


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't done any woodworking in the shop except use 1 new plow plane in 3 weeks thanks to the flooded basement fiasco, so that cuts down on the dust 

But my DC is generally sufficient if I'm using a stationary tool, unless making really wide cuts on the RAS usually. The overhead filter plus the fact that the furnace still runs helps filter the air pretty well when I'm working on other things, so I generally don't have to worry about it. I just blow the dust out of the shop computer from time to time as I think of it every couple months, but it's never really been too bad.

This is the first time I've had my work laptops in the shop. They're doing the asbestos removal in the house today, so I wanted to be 'around', but not where it was noisey since I have meetings and such I need to present in today.


----------



## Lazyman

That's about what I expected on the cost Kenny but you stole that motor. I haven't looked that much but when I have, it is hard to find a used 1/2 HP motor for less than $60. I always see huge motors on these belt grinders and have always wondered if that is really necessary. I built my 6×48 belt sander using an old 1/2 HP blower motor which is not ideal but it seems to have enough power and I would think that the larger surface area sanding wood would have more resistance than a 2" belt grinding a relatively small surfaces and edges. I actually put a 2" belt on my 6×48 for grinding and sharpening and while it is probably slower than a grinder like yours it works pretty well for that.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I wasn't sure either Nathan but everything I read said 1hp is kinda the bare minimum recommended by guys that use these things all the time. And I really wanted it to be reversible and variable speed so a 3ph with a VFD was the best solution for me. When I was shooting for the $250 mark, it was going to either be a single phase or repurposed treadmill motor. 3 phase motors are actually cheaper than comparably sized single phase by quite a bit. In fact, I just saw a 2 hp 3 phase on my local CL for $60 the other day. Not a Baldor but if I didn't have one I would certainly have snatched it up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I always hesitate to bring my laptop or even my tablet into the shop Mos . Luckily, my office is right across the hall from the shop so it s no big deal  Do you take any measures to keep dust out or is your DC sufficient?


I use a cheap-ass ChromeBook (it was a blowout for about $100) as my shop-computer. Or my iPhone, but there's times when even a horrible keyboard is better than none, and the bigger screen is handy.


----------



## HokieKen

> The cape story does go way back in annuls of swap history. I remember the origin, even the *original* picture in a cape. That s right, it s not the first. As stated, once seen, the image is burned into your memory!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I searched through my pictures from that swap and couldn't find the picture of me in my "cape" with the Thor mallet. I did find this one from that same swap though. IIRC, it was, in some fashion, the reason my cape was green. I really don't recall at all how the two became intertwined though… I do remember this being dubbed an Asshat wearing an asshat ))


----------



## GrantA

I have a 2hp marathon on mine, picked it up of eBay for $100. There are deals out there. My grinder is about 90% functional lol I have to do some fiddling with the tracking and tensioner. I may end up building an aluminum frame like Kenny's. Mine is built from 2" square steel tubing and isn't perfectly square, d'oh! 
As far as a budget build though you can't beat it- 
$100 motor 
$100 vfd (I didn't know about those and have a $200 ABB on mine)
I have $150 in my wheels (the plastic ones) and flat platen from Oregon blade maker
The steel was free but call it $40? 
You can definitely build one under $400 and upgrade as you go.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> The cape story does go way back in annuls of swap history. I remember the origin, even the *original* picture in a cape. That s right, it s not the first. As stated, once seen, the image is burned into your memory!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> I searched through my pictures from that swap and couldn t find the picture of me in my "cape" with the Thor mallet. I did find this one from that same swap though. IIRC, it was, in some fashion, the reason my cape was green. I really don t recall at all how the two became intertwined though… I do remember this being dubbed an Asshat wearing an asshat ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


1 out of 10 or more for sure.

It's amazing how small I look next to that 14" bandsaw yeah?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I searched through my pictures from that swap and couldn t find the picture of me in my "cape" with the Thor mallet. I did find this one from that same swap though. IIRC, it was, in some fashion, the reason my cape was green. I really don t recall at all how the two became intertwined though… I do remember this being dubbed an Asshat wearing an asshat ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<))))))* good looking fellow in that asshat


----------



## Lazyman

It is amazing how you sleep standing up. Must be a great dream based upon the smile on your face.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You do see that amazing Tannewitz next to me right? Not sure how the wife didn't notice my eyes were shut.

Also, a helpful tip, don't ever send Kenny a pic of anything. DAMHIK, because you should have figured it out.


----------



## HokieKen

Actually, you didn't send me that one. You posted that one in the thread. You're the one responsible for this one being out in the wild ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

OK, Don't share any pics Kenny has access to. He'll save them as desktop photos, prints them out and puts them in frames around his house and catalogs them for quick retrieval. You all noticed how fast he grabbed Mos in a wig and then Fridge on his bench right.

Be warned, Kenny is one of the ten!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> It is amazing how you sleep standing up. Must be a great dream based upon the smile on your face.
> 
> - Lazyman


Between the smile, the closed eyes and the way he's touching that table, I'm pretty sure he was dreaming about making little Dave Tannewitz's with that thing. Can't say I blame him…


----------



## HokieKen

I have to have all these pics for when my wife thinks I'm an idiot. I can say, LOOK! I ain't so bad ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think you proved that theory wrong on cape night. Just sayin'.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah. But I grabbed one to be sure she can't hold that one against me.










You gotta think ahead ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Next time she's mad at you… Just put the cape on her and tell her she's "Super Pissed"... let us know how that goes… preferably with video…

Rich



> Yeah. But I grabbed one to be sure she can t hold that one against me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta think ahead ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Mosquito

LOL Rich, love it


----------



## HokieKen

That cape would be wore out in a month…


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, found it. So, in the interest of fairness here's my original green cape and Thor mallet…


----------



## Lazyman

> You do see that amazing Tannewitz next to me right? Not sure how the wife didn t notice my eyes were shut.
> 
> Also, a helpful tip, don t ever send Kenny a pic of anything. DAMHIK, because you should have figured it out.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Oh yeah, I could tell from the way your hand is caressing that baby what you were dreaming about. I am surprised you let your wife see that. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

There we go!!! That's the creepy uncle Kenny pic! I still don't know if that's what started it but definitely an upgrade from the green towel cape.

Nathan, my wife took the pic. She probably got tired of waiting for me to open my eyes I guess.


----------



## HokieKen

I use that pic anytime my wife offers to babysit for someone. I text them that pic and say "can't wait to have some free labor in the shop!"


----------



## JohnMcClure

Getting down to the wire on bunk bed layout, I plan to cut mortises tonight. Here's the latest end view, updated per your suggestions as to spacing to avoid kids getting their heads stuck. Purpleheart is purple, maple is black, and if you look closely you can see the outlines of the mattresses. You can also see the end view of the long stretchers that support the mattress.









Ceiling clearance and ground clearance were dictated by my wife, so the only variable is the height and spacing of the crosspieces. Feel free to weigh in, it's not too late to re-arrange this thing!

Edit to add: Top mattress is just above 5' above the floor. Bottom mattress stretchers have 12" clearance so boxes can be slid undeneath.


----------



## HokieKen

My only thought about the spacing is that you might want to move the lower stretchers up a shade so that the bottom of the mattress isn't visible. I don't know why that bothered me but it did so I did a quick google and there are lots of beds with this basic design but in all of them, the lower short stretchers are somewhat aligned with the long stretchers that bear the mattresses. Just something to ponder…

Also, it's not shown in your drawing but I assume there will be a ledger attached to the long stretchers that the slats will rest on?


----------



## doubleG469

> It is amazing how you sleep standing up. Must be a great dream based upon the smile on your face.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Between the smile, the closed eyes and the way he s touching that table, I m pretty sure he was dreaming about making little Dave Tannewitz s with that thing. Can t say I blame him…
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm surprised he hasn't been moved into a photo of a man cave massage table with Fridge and Mos added. I'll leave it up to you guys on who he is touching with that smile.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, Mos' is the Photoshop guy so I'm guessing it'll probably be Fridge ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

> ...you might want to move the lower stretchers up a shade so that the bottom of the mattress isn't visible. I don't know why that bothered me but it did so I did a quick google and there are lots of beds with this basic design but in all of them, the lower short stretchers are somewhat aligned with the long stretchers that bear the mattresses. Just something to ponder…


*dadgum it* you're right Kenny. I see that now. Problem is twofold: a) I don't want the tenons to interfere with each other, and b) I intended to peg the long stretcher's tenon for knockdown. The crosspiece being aligned there prevents me from accessing the back end of the peg to knock it back out.
If I align the crossbar to cover the bottom of the mattress (which definitely looks better), the tenons run into each other.

I could probably just use short tenons on the crossbar since it's not a critical stress point…
And for knockdown, I can figure something out…
What do you guys think?


----------



## JohnMcClure

The alternative to pegging the tenon in place, since I can't tap the peg back out, would be to drill and tap (with my 1-1/4 threading kit) for a 1-1/4" threaded dowel to peg it in. Slot the back end of the dowel like a screwhead. Removing it would be difficult but not impossible.


----------



## HokieKen

There isn't room there for you to be able to knock the pegs out from the back side? What if you interlock the two tenons so that the tenon on the short piece locks the tenon on the long piece in. Then pin the short tenon. Would you have room to knock the peg out in that case?

Another alternative would be to make the tenons on the long pieces thru-tenons and use wedges to secure them. But, you said pieces were cut to length so that may not be an option…


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny mustve hidden his dark side before his wedding was finished to get a catch like her


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nah, she's Russian Keebler, doesn't speak a bit of English. Set him back $40k plus several plane tickets back and forth. That's why he's so cheap now days, he's still paying that off.

Edit: stupid smiley face to indicate it was a joke.



Edit edit: He's still a cheap ass.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, to be such a smart woman, she sure did show some poor judgement when it came to me! Her bad decisions are my good fortune though


----------



## duckmilk

> *dadgum it* you re right Kenny. I see that now. Problem is twofold: a) I don t want the tenons to interfere with each other, and b) I intended to peg the long stretcher s tenon for knockdown. The crosspiece being aligned there prevents me from accessing the back end of the peg to knock it back out.
> If I align the crossbar to cover the bottom of the mattress (which definitely looks better), the tenons run into each other.
> 
> I could probably just use short tenons on the crossbar since it s not a critical stress point…
> And for knockdown, I can figure something out…
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John, instead of the above, just move the positions of your tenons. There is no rule that they have to be centered vertically on the board. You could move the tenon for the short piece to the very bottom and the through tenon of the long stretcher to the top. Even adjust the size of the tenons so they wouldn't interfere with each other. Look at how some doors are made. Some have the top and bottom rail tenons flush with the top and bottom of the door respectively.


----------



## duckmilk

It did the double post to me as well Kenny


----------



## duckmilk

Question for you "cheap asses" here. There has been a crew trimming trees on our county road to prevent power line intervention. They left logs stacked alongside the road that are "firewood length". Some trees were cut down in their entirety so some chunks are from the full trunk.
I have seen cedar, hackberry and oak. I seem to remember someone using hackberry for turning bowls or something? The cedar is native and is dark red and pretty aromatic.
I can go gather a bunch of lengths if anyone is interested, before the hillbilly neighbors get it all.


----------



## RichBolduc

So…. That money I saved on my lathe from getting a demo model….. Yeah… I have a smoker coming in now…. $1500 on sale for $799 shipped….

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Hackberry is decent Duck. The spalted Hackberry Gary had was awesome. I'm not a fan of cedar and oak is pretty plentiful. So, none for me but thanks


----------



## JohnMcClure

Good idea Duck!
For now, testing mortises in scrap:

Cant do any more tonight, way too much other work to be done. Kids and groceries and then school long into the night.


----------



## Keebler1

> Good idea Duck!
> For now, testing mortises in scrap:
> 
> Cant do any more tonight, way too much other work to be done. Kids and groceries and then school long into the night.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I thought the wife was supposed to go grocery shopping and take care of the kids while you played in th shop. Have her try out the walmart orderonline/pickup for the groceries. My wife loves it. Orders online and you have a certain time to pick up by. Pull into the pickup parking let them know youre there(through the app i think) and they bring it out to you and load it into yoyr car. You dont even have to get out.


----------



## HokieKen

I say send the kids to get the groceries. That'll get you a couple hours


----------



## JohnMcClure

Couldn't post those earlier for some reason. Anyway I'm happy with the results.

Lol keebler. We are doing curbside pickup tonight though I'm the one picking up.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Question for you "cheap asses" here. There has been a crew trimming trees on our county road to prevent power line intervention. They left logs stacked alongside the road that are "firewood length". Some trees were cut down in their entirety so some chunks are from the full trunk.
> I have seen cedar, hackberry and oak. I seem to remember someone using hackberry for turning bowls or something? The cedar is native and is dark red and pretty aromatic.
> I can go gather a bunch of lengths if anyone is interested, before the hillbilly neighbors get it all.
> 
> - duckmilk


Thanks for the offer Duck, but after Ken's visit this last week end, I have more then I can turn in several years.


----------



## duckmilk

I was just curious about the hackberry. But, the cedar sliced into small planks would make for a great smelling box.


----------



## clieb91

I have got to look at these posts more often.. Took way too long to catch up.

John, I am still trying to decide on the project as well.. Have some ideas though… 









Thought the sheet would keep me on target…

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gary has been using spalted hackberry for a while, Duck. I'd take some if I weren't going to be moving within a year, but the wheels, they are a turnin' and I don't want to have to move a bunch of lumber twice.


----------



## bndawgs

What should I do about these small gaps in this cutting board? My TS blade is getting dull and I should have cleaned it before I cut the strips. Thinking either plane it down a hair to see if that takes them out or install feet on this side and make it a one sided board? Or fill them with some CA glue and sawdust.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I have got to look at these posts more often.. Took way too long to catch up.
> 
> John, I am still trying to decide on the project as well.. Have some ideas though…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought the sheet would keep me on target…
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Love your list - I did something similiar. I initially decided on skewers but turned them down a bit to far so… toothpicks.


----------



## doubleG469

> Question for you "cheap asses" here. There has been a crew trimming trees on our county road to prevent power line intervention. They left logs stacked alongside the road that are "firewood length". Some trees were cut down in their entirety so some chunks are from the full trunk.
> I have seen cedar, hackberry and oak. I seem to remember someone using hackberry for turning bowls or something? The cedar is native and is dark red and pretty aromatic.
> I can go gather a bunch of lengths if anyone is interested, before the hillbilly neighbors get it all.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, would you shoot me some pics of the big logs? PM


----------



## doubleG469

> Hackberry is decent Duck. The spalted Hackberry Gary had was awesome. I'm not a fan of cedar and oak is pretty plentiful. So, none for me but thanks
> 
> - HokieKen


BTW I found some additional pieces I had cut and set aside (forgot they were there) if you want for another project.

edit: might make a decent set of BBQ steak knife handles


----------



## HokieKen

John - those look good  So I guess Duck's suggestion of offsetting the tenons is gonna work? I knew we kept that fella around for something ;-)



> Duck, would you shoot me some pics of the big logs? PM
> 
> - doubleG469


Wow, you really haven't been around much Gary. You should know better than to open yourself up like that. Dave is totally immature and will likely be sending you some really childish pics. Like this one:









Duck - Cedar planks are great for grilling Tuna or Salmon. There's part of your swap entry!

Chris - no need to catch up. There's no information buried in this thread you can't live without. Trust me ;-) Regarding your list though, your games are always way cool so I vote for that if you're taking opinions )

Gary - I think I'm way overstocked on knife scale sized material but I appreciate it. Maybe Dave P would like to play around with some in his stabilizing/dying exploits?

Steve - I'd probably try to scrape/sand those out. If that doesn't work, just make that the bottom with some feet. For future, like you said your blade may need some attention but, it also looks like what you get when your ZCI is no longer ZC. Might be time for a new one to eliminate that really fine chipout.


----------



## HokieKen

We'll be on vacation the next 2 weeks. My wife asked last night if I'd started packing yet. Yep.


----------



## Keebler1

Vacation whats that


----------



## HokieKen

That's when your wife drags you away from the shop and makes you go somewhere she can shop a lot.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Vacation whats that


As we used to say at one of my suckier jobs, "Vacation? That's like a weekend. Except you don't have to come into work. Unless you want to."


----------



## GrantA

Somebody say vacation? What's better than a day on a boat? Another day on the boat of course! Maybe we'll catch something besides a sunburn today though ;-) we're guaranteed to catch some yard beers at least


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Somebody say vacation? What s better than a day on a boat? Another day on the boat of course! Maybe we ll catch something besides a sunburn today though ;-) we re guaranteed to catch some yard beers at least
> 
> - GrantA


a bad day fishing is better then a good day at work :<))))
*LUCKY DUCKY*


----------



## HokieKen

Go get em Grant!


----------



## doubleG469

> Wow, you really haven t been around much Gary. You should know better than to open yourself up like that. Dave is totally immature and will likely be sending you some really childish pics. Like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Sometimes you gotta throw softballs to keep the thread alive! And you sir knocked it out of the park with that one.


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking of games, this is awesome:


----------



## JohnMcClure

It's so quiet here today… may as well ask for more bunk bed input!
Playing around with spacing for the guardrail supports. 
Thoughts on this arrangement? I think I should have a more of a gap to the right of the ladder, to let a kid swing a leg over onto the mattress without it hitting the guardrail… 
Yet I want to maintain a sense of horizontal symmetry AND symmetry with the opposite side.









Edit to add: The ladder, as drawn, is 15" wide.


----------



## bndawgs

> John - those look good  So I guess Duck s suggestion of offsetting the tenons is gonna work? I knew we kept that fella around for something ;-)
> 
> Duck, would you shoot me some pics of the big logs? PM
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Wow, you really haven t been around much Gary. You should know better than to open yourself up like that. Dave is totally immature and will likely be sending you some really childish pics. Like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck - Cedar planks are great for grilling Tuna or Salmon. There s part of your swap entry!
> 
> Chris - no need to catch up. There s no information buried in this thread you can t live without. Trust me ;-) Regarding your list though, your games are always way cool so I vote for that if you re taking opinions )
> 
> Gary - I think I m way overstocked on knife scale sized material but I appreciate it. Maybe Dave P would like to play around with some in his stabilizing/dying exploits?
> 
> Steve - I d probably try to scrape/sand those out. If that doesn t work, just make that the bottom with some feet. For future, like you said your blade may need some attention but, it also looks like what you get when your ZCI is no longer ZC. Might be time for a new one to eliminate that really fine chipout.
> 
> - HokieKen


I think you're right about the ZCI. That thought had crossed my mind as well. I might try and take 1 more 1/16 off to see what happens. My problem is I'm closing in on 1 1/4" thickness which should still work, but a little thinner than I was hoping.


----------



## bndawgs

John,

I think it would look better with no gaps between the guardrail and the posts or ladder.


----------



## HokieKen

Will there be a rail on the opposite side John? So, not against a wall? If that's the case, go with what you've got for the symmetry. If it'll be against a wall though, I'd cut that rail back shorter to give a wider access off the ladder. I'd probably only use 2 supports too. You could also just make the rail on both sides short and mounted in the center. I mean how long does it really need to be to prevent a kid from rolling off? The fact is, as long as it stops the hips, it stops the fall. Like my HS basketball coach always screamed at us "that sumbitch ain't goin' nowhere without his GD hips!"


----------



## Lazyman

I'm totally making one of those life sized foosball games.

John, the ladder looks good to me. I don't think little kids will swing their legs over the rail so the main thing is having the right slant on the ladder to make it easy/safe to come back down.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> so the main thing is having the right slant on the ladder to make it easy/safe to come back down.


Or Really Very Dangerous, but very fun!


----------



## doubleG469

Down = Slide?!?

Or Fireman's pole just saying…


----------



## HokieKen

It's hard to moon your brother through the rungs on a slide or a pole. Yes, we had bunk beds when we were kids. Yes, my brother woke up to a vertical smile many mornings.


----------



## bndawgs

Damn thing cupped on me. Guess the cherry wasn't dry enough.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Is that from the cherry you literally just picked up like a week ago?


----------



## bndawgs

Haha, no. I got it last summer. I probably rushed it a bit since I was trying to get it done for a house warming present. It had been outside under shelter, but it had rained a lot the days before I grabbed it and put it in the garage.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That probably isn't long enough. Your climate definitely isn't dry enough for kilnless quick drying I imagine.

Bummer man.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, would you shoot me some pics of the big logs? PM
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Wow, you really haven t been around much Gary. You should know better than to open yourself up like that. Dave is totally immature and will likely be sending you some really childish pics. Like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck - Cedar planks are great for grilling Tuna or Salmon. There s part of your swap entry!
> 
> - HokieKen


That's Kenny in his fox cape.

This cedar is really aromatic and (I think) would really ruin some grilled fish.

Picked up a few for Gary


----------



## HokieKen

I bet you loaded those up with one hand Duck. Good sized cedar pieces. Make sure you get a GG bowl from one of em for your trouble!


----------



## EarlS

I hate moving!!!! Worst than the move though, is having to rent a townhouse apartment. I knew it would be small but the movers couldn't get the couch through the door. However, had I wanted to, the TS would have fit (wife doesn't know that was an option). The whole place is a shambles. Kind of reminds me of trying to put 10 gal of water in a 5 gal bucket.

The "free" internet doesn't work so I couldn't keep up on the conversation here - 49 posts.

It is a sad state of affairs when I have to go to work to take a break from work and catch up on the swap (and everything else) conversation.

BTW - I thought vacation was taking days off of work so you could work twice as hard on things you don't really want to do.


----------



## HokieKen

Hate that for you Earl. Moving is a PITA in a big way. I would definitely prefer to have the TS over the couch. I'm sure the misses will understand.

Yeah, vacation is just when you switch bosses.


----------



## Keebler1

I go to work to rest and recover from all the crap i do when im off. Last time i remember taking time off i floored my attic and replaced part of my fence


----------



## bndawgs

Brought it inside to see what would happen.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Lazyman

Since most of the moisture is lost through the end grain, if the wood wasn't dry enough before glue up it really accelerated after you cut up the pieces. If it was sitting on top of the bench, one side probably dried faster than the other so try inverting it for a day or two and see if it evens out. If your oven has a proofing (for bread) setting, you could also try sticking it in there for a few hours. Mine doesn't but the oven light raises the temperature in the oven to about 150 degrees when the door is closed which makes for a nice place to gently warm something.

For future reference, I have a cheap microwave in my shop that I picked up at a garage sale for $7 that I use to speed dry wood, especially rough turned bowls. In a couple of hours of intermittent heating and cooling cycles, I can completely dry a green rough turned bowl blank. If your cutting board pieces aren't dry enough you could try using a microwave to dry them before glue up.

EDIT: if you have a kitchen or postal scale (I have one I got at a garage sale in my shop too), you might want to weigh it before you try warming it. Weigh it again after it has been sitting for a while and when the weight stops dropping, you know that it is probably as dry as you are going to get it.


----------



## Lazyman

Is that a teaser Kenny? Gonna be a bitch to ship.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan hands off its mine


----------



## doubleG469

> I bet you loaded those up with one hand Duck. Good sized cedar pieces. Make sure you get a GG bowl from one of em for your trouble!
> 
> - HokieKen


First, Duck is the MAN! Second I made that offer immediately on the phone. If it's not contaminated with poison ivy that is!


----------



## bndawgs

> Since most of the moisture is lost through the end grain, if the wood wasn t dry enough before glue up it really accelerated after you cut up the pieces. If it was sitting on top of the bench, one side probably dried faster than the other so try inverting it for a day or two and see if it evens out. If your oven has a proofing (for bread) setting, you could also try sticking it in there for a few hours. Mine doesn t but the oven light raises the temperature in the oven to about 150 degrees when the door is closed which makes for a nice place to gently warm something.
> 
> For future reference, I have a cheap microwave in my shop that I picked up at a garage sale for $7 that I use to speed dry wood, especially rough turned bowls. In a couple of hours of intermittent heating and cooling cycles, I can completely dry a green rough turned bowl blank. If your cutting board pieces aren t dry enough you could try using a microwave to dry them before glue up.
> 
> EDIT: if you have a kitchen or postal scale (I have one I got at a garage sale in my shop too), you might want to weigh it before you try warming it. Weigh it again after it has been sitting for a while and when the weight stops dropping, you know that it is probably as dry as you are going to get it.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeah, I agree. funny thing is i knew i should be waiting a little longer. but oh well, good lesson learned. and the wood was all free.


----------



## bndawgs

looks like Gary has the aromatic cedar bug now. those logs make the little chunk i sent him seem like small potatoes.


----------



## HokieKen

> I bet you loaded those up with one hand Duck. Good sized cedar pieces. Make sure you get a GG bowl from one of em for your trouble!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> First, Duck is the MAN! Second I made that offer immediately on the phone. If it s not contaminated with poison ivy that is!
> 
> - doubleG469


Ah, Duck would eat poison ivy in his salad. If he ate salad.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Lazyman

But only if you use a weber grill


----------



## EarlS

I thought that spot was just for fat guys or pregnant women that play Pacman with scissors


----------



## HokieKen

How do you know it's not a pregnant man Earl? You can't tell these days. Hell, even if it has a penis you can't be sure.


----------



## HokieKen

I haven't been on a rant in a while. So here goes…

Chris' list he posted got me thinking about lawn games that could fit the swap theme. Which brought me to a game we had as kids and LOVED. Lawn Darts  Now, most of you who were born pre-1980 will probably remember this game. Large steel darts that you threw at rings on the ground to score points. Like horse shoes. Tons of fun but eventually banned.

So, I decided to research and see if it was illegal for me to make lawn darts. Nope. Hell, I can even buy them legally. Own them and play them. Just can't manufacture and sell them.

So, in the 70's sometime, the FTC said there had to be a warning put on lawn darts and that they could not be sold in the toy section of stores. Makes sense. So, from then on, they were sold in the sporting good sections of stores with a warning saying they were for adults only and were not a toy. Cool.

Then in the 80's a girl got killed and her father went on a tear to have lawn darts banned completely in the US and eventually won.

It's a tragedy for sure. I get it. Heck, I'm even okay with them being banned as long as I still have the right to make my own or buy them secondhand.

But here's what chapped my ass. The reason this father gave for the need to ban them was (and I'm paraphrasing) "the warning on the box is not sufficient. It is not big enough and I barely even noticed it when I bought them. If I had been aware this was not a toy and could harm my daughter, I would never have brought them into my home."

Huh?

Fine, let's assume that the warning wasn't even there on the box. Do you need a sticker saying "this is not a toy" to make you aware that kids outside hurling large, heavy steel darts with sharp points across the lawn at each other could possibly result in injury (or unfortunately worse)? I'm pretty sure if you are incapable of comprehending that spear-like projectiles can harm your child you probably couldn't read the warning if it took up the whole face of the box.

Any rate, it just bugged me that this dude's campaign was based on such asinine reasoning that absolved him of any parental responsibility for the situation.

<rant>

So anyway, y'all go make some lawn darts and have fun. But don't let your kids throw 'em at each other.


----------



## doubleG469

> I haven t been on a rant in a while. So here goes…
> 
> So anyway, y all go make some lawn darts and have fun. But don t let your kids throw em at each other.
> 
> - HokieKen


We used to gather in a circle and throw them as high as we could and scatter… the one who got hit was out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The CPSC has done entirely too much to try and thwart Darwin's best effort and killing alot of fun in the process. The fun part can't be fixed but mother nature will always stay way ahead of the CPSC in making more capable idiots.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Gary! For us it was seeing who could throw them the highest and make them stick the deepest in the ground. We *may have been known to go cat-hunting with them on occasion. Don't worry, we never bagged any ;-) I know when my Dad had friends over, they would use the plastic rings and play "properly" but as kids, I honestly don't think we ever used the targets once.

Yeah Yeti, sooner or later, trying to outsmart natural selection will catch up to us. We'll be dealing with people who think gender is something to be decided and that smacking a kid's bottom is more scarring for them than having to decide whether they're a boy or a girl. Who knows, we may be completely overrun with idiots who decide they have no gender.

Whew, I'm on a roll today…


----------



## clieb91

Glad my list prompted some thought. Those were good times. 
Greg Morton puts it so well as to what we are missing.

Link to his stand up.




CtL


----------



## HokieKen

That's great Chris  Our swing set did that too!


----------



## duckmilk

> I bet you loaded those up with one hand Duck. Good sized cedar pieces. Make sure you get a GG bowl from one of em for your trouble!
> 
> - HokieKen


Nope! Two hands and my belly. A couple of them were probably 60 lbs. No poison ivy Gary. There was one beautiful one that had a small strand of ivy going up it, maybe 3 - 4 mm, but I left it there. I actually pulled the strand off with my fingers. Should have taken spoke shave out there and removed that portion of bark it was attached to.

Moving SUX

Cool grill Kenny, I dig it.

That dad doesn't know what darts are????? Dumb a$$

Gotta go, 2 of the neighbor's bulls are out on Corps of Engineers lake property and we spotted them, been missing for a couple days. Getting dark but we'll try to help get them into one of our pastures.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm heading out for the Smokey Mountains in the morning  A week of relaxing and taking in the springtime followed by a week in a waterpark resort with the grandkids. So I'll be a basketcase when I get back…

I'll think about y'all workin' while I'm eatin', whittlin' and drinkin' beer ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Party at Kenny's house this weekend!


----------



## GrantA

We're packing up this morning to head home from the beach- if the goal of vacation is adventure then damn I think I win this week! 
Thursday morning started with 4 friends on a 31ft cabo boat, gauge showed half of 273 gallons so we had plenty of fuel. According to the boat owner /captain. Mistake #1

Storms coming in around 3pm, we'd be back by then.

Seas were a little rough, we were running 2-3miles offshore heading to a cut to get to the back side, from destin (right side of this pic) towards Pensacola (the cut is on the left side of this pic). About 60 miles.









We got about 3/4 of the way and could see rain in the distance. Looked at radar and whoa baby! Red & yellow up ahead, might better just turn around. So we did.

The next half hour or so was the roughest boat ride I've ever been on. Lang grabbed some beer out of the cooler for the ride in - they were promptly half spilled and foamy from crashing into waves. Then something didn't sound right. Someone asked Cap'n if everything was OK, he shook his head no with a long face. One engine was shut down, oil pressure dropped he said. The other struggled to build rpm. These are twin 350hp cat turbo diesels. Then the working engine died. Fuel gauge showed empty. No leaks, no slick behind the boat, dry hull. Either the sending unit is bad or it burned a crazy amount of fuel. This was at about the red pin on the map above.

Thankfully my good friends Brian (retired air force) and Lang, both with boat experience, were on board. Seatow was called immediately, then one of them said where's the anchor (it wasn't hanging from the front!). Cap says ummm it's on the dock (granted 99.9% off the time is not used on a boat like this BUT!!!!) mistake #2

Brian says what do you have we can throw over? We ended up with 2 5-gal buckets on ropes, probably 30lbs of lead on a 50 wide reel setup dragging the bottom, and pulled the fish box outta the deck to drag with an extension cord since we were out of rope. We tried to get the fridge out but couldn't, and wish we'd thought of batteries sooner.

When Brian went below and started raiding the cabinets then came back with a gallon ziploc for his wallet etc, I knew it was about to get serious. We all followed suit and then got out life jackets.

The stuff dragging slowed down the drift but by the time we could see the lights on the seatow boat we were over the first sandbar and about to hit bottom (which will cause rocking and possibly capsizing).

We abandoned ship in about 3 ft of water with the boat rocking, called it in to coast guard who notified the air force base. Oh did I mention that? The white sand area on the map where we landed (blue pin) is about the end of a 15ish mile air force test range. Restricted area. 









Everybody was fine save for some busted knees (from my not-at-all-graceful dismount lol). Sea tow got there but it was low tide and he could not come past the sand bars. We had to leave the boat. Coast guard notified the main airforce base and said a patrol was dispatched. The base is about a 30min ride from the test range entrance and we were past the 12 mile marker on the range. So we started walking… 









After a mile and a half we came to some buildings, it was a fire station. Chief says "I was heating up a cinnamon roll and looked out the window to see 5 dudes with life jackets and said that don't look right!" bahahaha no I suppose it didn't. Finally the patrol shows up in a pickup, asks a bunch of questions and finally figured out Brian is retired USAF which helped a lot. They took us the 10 miles to the gate in the back of the truck. At least one guy was in stage 1 of hypothermia and we rode there getting pelted by rain.

Our other awesome friend Jeff who decided not to go that morning picked us up from there in his sprinter van with heat blowing and a bag of burgers. Best part of the day I think!

We got a couple anchors, went back (thankfully they let us!) to secure it for the night and were able to get it off the beach (with seatow's catamaran pulling it) Friday about lunch. Jeff is the guy with the surfboard, he had to seize this moment for a photo op- then he paddled out to the tow boat to bring the rope in. 









And there she goes just before another storm rolled in!









Definitely lots of memories made on this trip!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Grant, WOW! What an adventure!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Note to self: Go with a fast CC sport fisher and not a lumbering comfort vessel! I was just in Ocean Isle beach last week for the kids spring break and it was chilly, too much so for the kids to play in the surf but we did get to take the boat out several times. Dad repowered Grandpa's old Carolina Skiff a couple years ago and the new motor is nearly silent and almost doesn't burn fuel. I drove it around for ~10 miles on about a gallon of fuel waiting for it to run out to switch to the other tank and it never did. It finally ran out on dad and that's when he discovered one of the two older tanks I gave him had a very similar OMC style push to connect fuel fitting, but not exactly the same. He then had to try and pour gas from a 5 gallon tank into another without a funnel, luckily he wasn't alone, he had a 4, 6, 7 & 8 year old to "help" him. Despite the relative absence of other people on the island, someone stopped and had a perfect sized funnel for him to get just enough into the proper tank. That was the extent of the boating "fun" this spring.


----------



## bndawgs

Wow Grant, sounds like a good time. 

If I wanted to terminate some low voltage sprinkler wires in the ground, what should I use?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

adventure ? ? ? what a hell of a story …. glad Yall made it home safe :<)))))) ..... sometime i will tell my story not a good fishing tale but im here to tell you about it :<((((


----------



## GrantA

Steve I forget the name of them but lowes etc carries wire nuts made for direct burial, they're waterproof


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Steve i think *THESE* :<))))


----------



## clieb91

Dang now that's an adventurous vacation.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

If it's raining will it hurt poplar from big box stores for me to have it in the bed of a truck for 20 min or so or should i wait till its dry? Either way no big deal not in a hurry for this project


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i would wait but only cuz i dont like cutting wet wood :<(((


----------



## Keebler1

Ok thanks ill get it another weekend. Either go work on my swap piece or sit on my lazy butt watching tv


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Wow Grant, sounds like a good time.
> 
> If I wanted to terminate some low voltage sprinkler wires in the ground, what should I use?
> 
> - Steve


If you want to be very careful and it's just one termination, buy a cheap tube of silicon glue or caulk. Cut it open. Wire nuts on the ends of the wire. Shove the wires into the tube of glue. Bury it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

GRANT,
WOW


----------



## MSquared

"If you want to be very careful and it's just one termination, buy a cheap tube of silicon glue or caulk. Cut it open. Wire nuts on the ends of the wire. Shove the wires into the tube of glue. Bury it."

^^^ +1 …Yep! I also silicone seal the open ends of the wire caps, encasing the wires. They've been in the ground 15 years so far!


----------



## RichBolduc

Who's sending Grant a Gilligan's hat?

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Lol we hoped to find Ginger & Mary Ann but didn't


----------



## HokieKen

Here ya go Grant!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Storms coming in Seas were a little rough…
> 
> Definitely lots of memories made on this trip!
> 
> - GrantA


We'll all the hallmarks of a true adventure. Glad to hear that it ended on a positive note.


----------



## GrantA

Here's a little video clip of seatow pulling her off the beach. That catamaran was impressive! Props are obviously setup for max torque!
This boat supposedly weighs 15,000lbs. Watch the tow line in front of the bow, you'll see it pop when it finally starts moving


----------



## rockusaf

Wow Grant, sounds like a helluva trip. I'm right around the corner in Fort Walton Beach so I know that storm sucked. Glad you all made it out OK.

ROck


----------



## JohnMcClure

Its 11:30pm. Do you know where YOUR mortises are?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Did the boat actually start moving in the video? I just looked like the tow line kept going taught and slack from the tow boat bobbing in the waves. The running gear of the stuck boat in the sand would likely be very reluctant to let go of the sand and still be attached to the boat.


----------



## EarlS

Who knew that Gilligan's Island was the first reality TV show? Either that or Grant's adventure will be a future "Naked and Afraid" episode.

John - all my mortises are packed up tight in a storage shed.

We are officially wedged (sorry that should be moved) moved into the apartment. Once I find the camera I will post a picture of my "shop". I had to sleep in this morning until 6:30 because there is no shop to putter around in. So I'm catching up on the swap gossip. Sounds like it will be a quiet day since Kenny is driving somewhere, Duck is racking wayward bulls, and Grant is playing Gilligan. Sounds like John and Steve are the only ones making projects.

I'm off to Homer Depot to buy a hammer and nails so I can hang a note board and key chain holder. I think I'll also get some decent LED bulbs to replace the crappy florescent ones in the dining nook.


----------



## GrantA

Oops Yeti you're right, when I trimmed the video for youtube it cut off too short. Here's another you'll see the boat move in. About the 40sec mark you can hear the rope pop and there she goes. The front of the keel is the lowest point on this hull, it was resting on that for the most part.


----------



## HokieKen

A rainy morning in the Smokey Mountains. Still nice down here


----------



## JohnMcClure

Tenons for the long rails roughed out. Really wishing I had built that 2nd shoulder plane during the last swap.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tenons for the long rails roughed out. Really wishing I had built that 2nd shoulder plane during the last swap.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I got one you can use John just say the word :<)))


----------



## bigblockyeti

I saw the rope pop and the boat move that time. I'm surprised the rope let go, if someone was hurt SeaTow might be owned by someone else real quick. Was the stuck boat moving on it's own power at that point?


----------



## GrantA

No the rope didn't let go that must've been a little slack in the bridle harness giving. It was pulled all the way in so it could be checked out on a lift. Haven't heard the diagnosis yet.


----------



## EarlS

Here's the new shop:










I realized the power tool wasn't in the picture. The cordless drill was in apartment. So were the shop helpers.

Green Egg is also out of commission with a BIG crack in the base. It showed up before the move so I'm hoping the local BGG store (Ace Hardware) can warranty it. The top inner ring also has a crack, as well as the lower grate.


----------



## duckmilk

Quite the adventure Grant! Glad all of you were OK. Did you have some choice words for the captain?

That shop is about the same size as my first one. Is that your table saw under the cover or did Kenny loan you his OBGYN table?

We didn't go round up the cattle the other night. The neighbor finally showed up and said they were both bulls and the one would have treed us if we had tried.


----------



## GrantA

Earl I don't recall seeing an answer before is the crack in the base in the outer shell or the fire bowl? Inside there's the fire bowl on the bottom which has an expansion cut in it from the factory and the fire ring sits on top of that maybe 6" tall. They do make a half height fire ring too in case you didn't know, if you needed to gain more space in the dome.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like a usable shop, Earl. ;-)

Hang in there, buddy. You've got more usable space there than I do in mine. Looks like a tool explosion went off. I'm making knives at the moment because that's all the free bench space I've got.


----------



## hairy

Earl, check this out. Don't let a small shop hold you back. Take a peek at his projects.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/dilo/workshop


----------



## HokieKen

My shop for the week is a balcony. Teaser!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Whenever I get another session in the shop, I'll cut 24 more tenons for the bunk bed. 8 of those are of the "interlocking" (sort of) type recommended by some of you.
Then I'll work on fitting the 32 tenons to their mortises. Mostly this should entail rounding them over to fit the mortise, unless I choose to square up the mortises instead. Either way, even at 4 minutes each it's over two straight hours of "fitting" work. And I'm pretty sure the first few will take a lot longer than 4 minutes to fit.

I also need to cut out the curves on the purpleheart crossmembers.

Then I'll put a roundover bit in the RT and roundover all edges that kids could contact.
Somewhere in there I'll need to do a full dry-fit, add the runners for slats, and cut the slats. (Once in location, the slats will be screwed down for safety - pretty much the only metal in the build).

Then I'll need to build a ladder. I have the materials and pretty much know my plan (dadoes every 8" to recieve rungs) but not entirely sure about some details.

And I'll need to build and mount the guardrails. Before that I need to reach a final decision on guardrail design.

Of course finishing…

So pretty much, no end in sight - and I can barely get a few hours a weekend for this!

Edit to add: Also need to resolve the knockdown issue.


----------



## GrantA

Today's the last day for signup folks, please check to see if your name is on the list and if not send over an email. I seem to remember someone posted here that they wanted in 2 weeks ago but I never got an email.


----------



## GrantA

> I m in the last one that I participated in the spring swap was awesome the work by all top notch . Dave I ll be using the hand plane that you made for me.
> 
> - Turns4wood


Found it- Jerry I believe? I did not get an email


----------



## Lazyman

I think that I am going to have to bow out of this swap. I've got too many honey-dos and a couple of trips in the planning stages but mostly I just haven't found something to make that inspires me and don't want to send something mediocre.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I think that I am going to have to bow out of this swap. I ve got too many honey-dos and a couple of trips in the planning stages but mostly I just haven t found something to make that inspires me and don t want to send something mediocre.
> 
> - Lazyman


TBH I feel the same as Nathan, but there's plenty of time left and a recipient's list won't be generated until the P date, right Grant?
If so I'm staying on in the hopes that a) I find the time and b) I get an idea of something to make by then.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I got one you can use John just say the word :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks Tony, I'll get by without it though. I will have to improvise a bow sander for this though, I believe!


----------



## hairy

> but mostly I just haven t found something to make that inspires me and don t want to send something mediocre.
> 
> - Lazyman


 You mean we have to send something good? Uh oh…


----------



## duckmilk

> Edit to add: Also need to resolve the knockdown issue.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I studied timber framing a few years back John. I remember a knock down joint like this. Drawn with a neander sketchup method.










Uses a wedged mortise and tenon joint.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got a little bit of shop time. Got another knife just about ready to go.










Got a friend with three sons who probably need to learn carving this summer, so I guess one more knife, then it's time for three sheaths.

Then maybe it'll be time to clean the shop.

John, the bed is coming along nicely. I think Duck's got the right idea for knock-down.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice carving knife Dave. Make sure your friend's sons get along with each other ;-)

The mortise can be shaped to allow the wedge to be driven in from either end. Just don't let your kids to take a hammer to bed with them to drive them out 8-O


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Just don't let your kids to take a hammer to bed with them to drive them out 8-O


As with the stretchers with room for one of the kids to get a head wedged in, I bet that'd be high-larious for one of the kids.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, actually all wedges on one end would have to be driven out for one end to come out. The shape of the tenons would hold it together just by gravity.

The mortise needs a little chisel work to make it fit, but the fit doesn't have to be exact as long as the tenon slips down into the mortise and a wedge can be driven in to hold it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Got a little bit of shop time. Got another knife just about ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a friend with three sons who probably need to learn carving this summer, so I guess one more knife, then it's time for three sheaths.
> 
> Then maybe it'll be time to clean the shop.
> 
> John, the bed is coming along nicely. I think Duck's got the right idea for knock-down.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Another winner Dave these knifes are beautiful did you do a project page for them ? :<))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

I did for the previous one, Tony. I'll do one for this knife after I'm sure I like the shape. It's chunkier and more octagonal and I'm not entirely sure if I like it or not yet.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - crack is in both. Hopefully BGG will warranty it though the local guys sounded like BGG is being a lot more finicky on warranties.

Tony - my swap item isn't going to be anything amazing, that's for sure, but I do have some ideas for non-woodworking bonus items that might redeem my entry. I say give it a go.


----------



## GrantA

Yeah Tony this one doesn't need to be any elaborate inlaid masterpiece (cough Earl cough) and doesn't even have to contain wood per the rules.

Earl let us know what they say - if the dealer has trouble call BGE yourself and I bet they'll take care of it. I'm curious though, how do you light yours? If you use a chimney starter I wouldn't tell them. Hot coals in a cold egg could easily crack it. Ceramic needs to heat up gradually. That's how pizza stones and plate setters get busted too.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice knife Dave. I liked the 106 so good that I went out and bought a 120 yesterday.


----------



## doubleG469

you and Dave are gonna have to have a whittle off… and go!


----------



## HokieKen

First one bleeding wins, right?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice stain you got there, Kenny!

I travel with QuikClot in the first aid kit. Between that and a big bottle of CA, I don't lose much blood.


----------



## GrantA

That's just ketchup from his burger


----------



## RichBolduc

blood wood

Rich



> First one bleeding wins, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Now I got my ball all bloody when I was shaving it…









I need a thumb gaurd. I have gloves but don't like wearing them. I think I'd be okay with a leather thumb piece though.

At least I know I'm stropping properly ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

I think Kenny needs adult supervision.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Kenny you should do your carving in the morning before you have some beer!


----------



## RichBolduc

But he starts his mornings with Irish coffee

Rich



> Kenny you should do your carving in the morning before you have some beer!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## HokieKen

Finished. After the rest broke off… :-/


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I need a thumb gaurd.


In the Swedish Knife Grip Sessions, Jögge tells you how not to cut off your own thumb. Might be worth giving them a watch.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Careful there Ken, your leaving a lot of DNA on that wood. I have some (extra thick) leather if you need some for a finger guard. Let me know.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I don't like wearing gloves when shaving my ball either, my thumb guard is usually just my other hand. I helps if you hold your wood firmly to avoid getting cut while shaving!


----------



## duckmilk

What Dave said, or cut the thumb off an old pair of gloves.


----------



## HokieKen

Good advice Yeti ;-)

I got some leather but I appreciate it Jeff.


----------



## HokieKen

..


----------



## duckmilk

> I don t like wearing gloves when shaving my ball either, my thumb guard is usually just my other hand. I helps if you hold your wood firmly to avoid getting cut while shaving!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


When I shaved my balls for the vasectomy, I used a safety razor and held my wood firmly out of the way.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wait a minute Duck, this is a family site, we're just talking about small carving projects here.


----------



## HokieKen

Seriously Duck. Geeze.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I don t like wearing gloves when shaving my ball either, my thumb guard is usually just my other hand. I helps if you hold your wood firmly to avoid getting cut while shaving!
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> When I shaved my balls for the vasectomy, I used a safety razor and held my wood firmly out of the way.
> 
> - duckmilk


I don't remember shaving the horses before we clipped'em ;-)


----------



## EarlS

So, "A Christmas Story" was actually a documentary on Kenny's childhood….. It's all starting to make sense.


----------



## HokieKen

Funny Grant. For Christmas, my wife rented the Bumpus house for a night in December this year. So I'll be going to spend a weekend in Ralphie's world this coming Christmas)


----------



## HokieKen

For pansies


----------



## Keebler1

Bet you could make metal points and fix them to the end though


----------



## GrantA

If only we had metal lathes…


----------



## Keebler1

Betcha Kenny can carve some wood ones….plus to that is kids can go play and come inside and freak their parents out with the blood kenny left behind when he carved them


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hey guys. Duck, I was too preoccupied to respond to your helpful wedged tenon suggestion, or post any progress updates on the beds; FWIW by the time I saw your idea it was too late, I'd cut both mortise and tenon and narrowed the choices for securing/knockdown down to two options. More on this later.

*Now, if I haven't abused the credit limit on free design advice yet, one more aesthetics question!*
Consider the steel flat bar uprights supporting the guardrail. Ignore the number and spacing of uprights, it will be only two and they will be spaced differently. 
For *comfort,* I'd want the uprights on the *outside* of the guardrail; so if I roll over, I feel the warm wood, NOT the cold steel.
For *aesthetics*, I'd want the uprights on the *inside*; so that they are less noticeable, and don't leave holes when I someday remove the guardrails.

Opinions or alternatives, gentlemen?









Edit to add: The ladder mounting will leave holes anyway, and that's years down the road; so that consideration is less important.


----------



## GrantA

Why not cut mortises in that rail for the steel to go into?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Why not cut mortises in that rail for the steel to go into?
> 
> - GrantA


The steel is 3/16" flat bar. I'm not sure I could cut a mortise that narrow, accurately, deep enough to support the steel adequately. But it would solve the appearance/comfort issue!


----------



## EarlS

My recollection from when I had a bunk bed as a kid was that the safety rail was on the inside and directly above the bed rail. The vertical pieces attached to the outside edge of the bed rail and safety rail.

I think you would have a hard time making the bed with the supports on the inside as well.


----------



## Lazyman

Just wondering why metal and not wood for the guardrail supports. Also, are you not planning to put the holes for the guardrail all the way through? If not, I would worry that the screws could be pulled out if someone really leans or pushes on them or uses them to hoist themselves up? Just a thought.


----------



## GrantA

Use 1/4 instead if you need a bigger mortise. That's what I'd do.

John how are they attaching at the bottom of the support and how long (tall) are they?


----------



## JohnMcClure

If I hadn't just bought the 3/16 flat bar today I would probably do just that, Grant!

My plan (pending other suggestions) is to install threaded inserts, two in the guardrail and two in the side rail, and use pan head screws and washers to attach the steel bar. The holes would not go all the way through the rails, which as Nathan points out could be a design flaw. Perhaps a through-hole with a Tee-nut is the way to go.



> Use 1/4 instead if you need a bigger mortise. That s what I d do.
> 
> John how are they attaching at the bottom of the support and how long (tall) are they?
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## duckmilk

> Hey guys. Duck, I was too preoccupied to respond to your helpful wedged tenon suggestion, or post any progress updates on the beds; FWIW by the time I saw your idea it was too late, I d cut both mortise and tenon and narrowed the choices for securing/knockdown down to two options. More on this later.
> - JohnMcClure


Are they through mortises? If so, just enlarge the upper part of the mortise to allow a wedge. If not, add L brackets to the inside with screws maybe.

I need to drill a couple of holes in mild steel to thread a couple of 1/4" bolts into. How much smaller than 1/4" do I need to drill the holes for tapping, 7/32, 3/8? The steel plate is 3/16" thick.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Duck, 13/64.
7/32 will be easier to tap but not as strong. Depends on how critical it is.


----------



## GrantA

Duck, 13/64 ideally for 1/4" tap

John what I would do is have the bottom of the flat bar break at 90-100 degrees and attach under the mattress. Depending on what your plan was for mattress support that may mean adding a piece of wood to attach them to but then the side rails stay intact.

I'd figure a way to put the steel inside the guard rail. You could resaw it, make the mortise and glue it back together. Or just cut 1/4" or bigger mortises and use shim material with epoxy for a snug fit.

You engineers sure do like to complicate things 

Me, I would've bought material and looked at it for 6 months so you've got me beat there at least


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks gents! 13/64" it will be. Someone at work lost the wrench to change grinding wheels for the angle grinder. I have a piece of flat bar that will be a perfect handle and I'll do a little filing on the exposed threads of the bolts to make them fit. Sure, they could order a new one from Amazon, but that is low on their priorities list and I am the one that uses it most often. Tired of using an allen wrench and hammer to change blades. Plus, I can do this at work and get paid to do it


----------



## duckmilk

> Wait a minute Duck, this is a family site, we re just talking about small carving projects here.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Sorry guys.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> If I hadn t just bought the 3/16 flat bar today I would probably do just that, Grant!


Make 1/4 mortises and put a 1/16 thick piece of wood in there to shim it to 3/16? Heck, hand-plane the shim to fit, and you could make it any size you need.


----------



## PoohBaah

> You engineers sure do like to complicate things
> 
> - GrantA


This is my motto at work. Why do something in 2 steps when you can do it in 10.


----------



## EarlS

Engineer's motto: If it was easy anyone could do it. So make it look complicated so engineers are the only ones that can do it.

Rube Goldberg is the patron saint of engineers.

John - FWIW the safety rail on the bunk bed my brother and I slept in was removable and after a while we just quit using it. I don't recall either of us falling out of bed. When I was in basic training I was on the top bunk with no safety rails. Never fell out of bed. My point? Don't over think the safety rail. The kids will get used to sleeping up there and not thrash around.

Dave P - how are things going in MN with the massive blizzard?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P - how are things going in MN with the massive blizzard?


There's 3-4 inches of wet slushy snow on everything. Wind is 10mph, but supposed to hit 25, even here in town, once the sun comes up. Luckily the snow is too heavy to really blow anywhere. But we've also got another 6-8 inches supposed to come during the day today. Edit to add: less now; instead we're due for a mix of sleet and freezing rain. Uh, yay?

I told my boss yesterday that I have already put the Sta-bil into the snowblower for the summer and had raked up the yard last weekend, so whatever snow falls gets to melt. Probably won't go to work today or tomorrow, but I might get the shovel out so I can head over to my sweetie's place to help her shovel out. But not until after it stops.

A lot of folks are just hunkering down. After getting a whole winter's worth of snow in February, I'm not the only one who has just had it with this nonsense.










Edited to add: and on Monday, Trump is coming to town, so traffic will be snarled by that. What's next? Locusts? Rain of blood?


----------



## doubleG469

KAG!


----------



## HokieKen

How's work fellas?


----------



## duckmilk

> Edit to add: less now; instead we're due for a mix of sleet and freezing rain. Uh, yay?
> 
> What's next? Locusts? Rain of blood?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Well, at least freezing rain doesn't blow around. Next? Hot and humid summer with mosquitos.

You've already drank six Kenny?


----------



## HokieKen

Not tonight Duck. It was a long walk to the brewery and the wife expects me to walk back…


----------



## duckmilk

Waiting for you at the door with a rolling pin in hand?


----------



## HokieKen

LOL nope she's walking with me. Well l, I'm sitting and she's shopping…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> How's work fellas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I know that place!  Just up from it is a park where *I* sit while wife shops. Nice and quiet. Same park where I lost my oakleys last year.


----------



## Lazyman

That one looks like a white wine or a light beer.


----------



## EarlS

Is the one on the left "Bear whiz beer"?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

have a kick back burger for me Kenny thanks :<))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Progress.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice beds John!

Sorry Nathan, that was a light beer. It wasn't bad but my wife wanted to taste it so I tried it. Surprisingly, the Black IPA was my favorite of the 4 I tried.

I'm gonna have to find a new brewery next trip Jeff. I've been there 3 times now and they only rotate one or two taps.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Progress.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


*VERY KEWL John :<)))*


----------



## JohnMcClure

To Do:
-Disassemble bed
-Refine curves on the purpleheart pieces
-Glue up end units
-Glue slat runners onto stretchers
-Re-assemble
-Sand out pencil marks
-Spar urethane all surfaces
-Build Ladder
-Guardrail stuff
-Finish Ladder and Guardrail
-Install knockdown dowels (sorry duck, no wedges)

Hopefully I can get all that done over the next two weeks. Way to many other things pressing on me. I've barely slept since I started this.

Edit to add: This isn't me complaining, just a convenient way for me to note down my next steps so I don't get off track.


----------



## GrantA

This guy's gonna build bunk beds and a coffee table this weekend I bet!


----------



## doubleG469

> This guy s gonna build bunk beds and a coffee table this weekend I bet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


You mean these aren't viable options for quality wood working?


----------



## HokieKen

Looks to me like that dude already built coffee tables


----------



## EarlS

Looks like a platform bed base, headboard, and a couple of side tables. Probably will get at least $500 for the distressed wood bedroom set.


----------



## MSquared

Ah! "Bear Whiz Beer"... Brings me back. Gotta listen to some Firesign Theater tonight!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I'm gonna have to find a new brewery next trip Jeff. I've been there 3 times now and they only rotate one or two taps.
> 
> - HokieKen


Were going in early May, I'll keep my eye out. ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> -Install knockdown dowels (sorry duck, no wedges)
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Dowels (pegs) are another timberframe tool to lock joints in place. If they are all the way through, they can be knocked back out to disassemble.


----------



## duckmilk

Wish I had a local brewery. Closest one is 35 miles.


----------



## duckmilk

I would like to share a story about my 90yo buddy (James) that I have been helping, who you guys have already heard about, and the Dentist that we both use.
Last week, James called our dentist because he had pain in his jaw and didn't want to bother me or his nephew to take him there. The dentist's receptionist called me at work and told me the dentist was on his way to James' house. The dentist later called me at work and said James had an arrhythmia and jaw pain and was worried about a heart attack. I got James' nephew in touch with the dentist and they got him to the hospital.
It turned out it wasn't a heart attack. Good news.
How many of you have a dentist that cares that much about his patients? I've always known he was a really good person, but this just floored me about the true integrity of the man.
Just wanted to share this story.


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Duck. That's a man that can stick his fingers in my mouth anytime ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I would like to share a story about my 90yo buddy (James) that I have been helping, who you guys have already heard about, and the Dentist that we both use.
> Last week, James called our dentist because he had pain in his jaw and didn t want to bother me or his nephew to take him there. The dentist s receptionist called me at work and told me the dentist was on his way to James house. The dentist later called me at work and said James had an arrhythmia and jaw pain and was worried about a heart attack. I got James nephew in touch with the dentist and they got him to the hospital.
> It turned out it wasn t a heart attack. Good news.
> How many of you have a dentist that cares that much about his patients? I ve always known he was a really good person, but this just floored me about the true integrity of the man.
> Just wanted to share this story.
> 
> - duckmilk


My dentist is my brother in law. He does a good job. Not sure how he is with everyone else though.


----------



## clieb91

That is a really good dentist. Hard enough to find a doctor that would make a house call let alone a dentist. Glad to hear he is okay..

CtL


----------



## EarlS

Good Dentist? yes

Great Person? For Sure!!! That goes without saying for Duck as well, which we all knew already.


----------



## DavePolaschek

As Kenny said, That's a man that can stick his fingers in my mouth anytime ;-)

Glad your friend's ok, Duck!

I ended up shoveling snow on Thursday. 82 year old neighbor gets back from AZ today, and I didn't want her breaking a hip going into her house. Then my 70-some year old neighbor across the alley needed to get to the store, so I did his driveway too. Then I headed over to my sweetie's and ran the snowblower up and down her driveway. So instead of zero shoveling, I did four people's worth. Went to work yesterday and ate Advil like skittles. Not feeling too bad today, but have to head to my sweetie's to help her give a heavy (dual recliner) couch to some friends. She's going to be ready to move to NM before I even get retired.

Edited to add: anyone making any cool bbq tools for the swap? Or any spectacular failures to share? It seems we should have a teaser of some sort this weekend. Or a BBQed Easter Ham next weekend?


----------



## GrantA

We have our first over-achiever! Bill is setting the pace here 

Duck, glad everything worked out. There are still good people out there is just hard to find them!


----------



## Bluenote38

Lol… Working hard at delaying packing up the shop. I have three Scouts I'm working with on Eagle projects. And boy are they slow off the mark. So here's a teaser…


----------



## HokieKen

So you gave them some short,small chunks of rough-sawn wood and a table saw?

Exactly what I'd have done.


----------



## HokieKen

Another teaser…


----------



## RichBolduc

Here goes nothing… Chicken for me and swordfish for the wife




























PS… Kenny you have a dhl delivery waiting for you at home

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet, cape time!! ))

Thanks Rich… for whatever it is ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

After touching up the curves on the cross pieces, I have glued and ratchet clamped the two end frames just in time to put them in the evening sunlight to bring out the purple. 









Had some help in the shop too


----------



## Bluenote38

> So you gave them some short,small chunks of rough-sawn wood and a table saw?
> 
> Exactly what I'd have done.
> 
> - HokieKen


Hey… That blade is only missing 2 teeth ;-)


----------



## clieb91

Looks like some good help you got there John.

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Spent the day cutting up some of the maple I have laying around. Doesn't look like I made much of a dent though. Also cut up a piece of this Mulberry? Into blanks.









Tomorrow I get to see if I can borrow my neighbor's ladder and get the tennis ball that my son decided to throw into the upper gutter.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dadgum it. Dont know how I did it, but I mismarked the dado for one rung and threw the spacing off. Thinking I may try to plug the dado and move the rung but its probably better to just buy new maple and redo the sides. I'd always see the flaw if I patched it.


----------



## EarlS

We spent yesterday driving around looking at houses trying to decide what color the siding for the house should be. After taking a bunch of pictures and downloading them so we could look at them on the computer I decided to take a look at the manufacturer's website. What do you know? They have a tool that lets the user select siding type, color, rock type and color, roof, and window trim color so you can see it on a hypothetical house. Guess I should have tried that first. It would have saved a lot of driving and time. Fortunately, no one called the authorities to report a suspicious car slowly driving around their neighborhood.

We also stopped by to see how the framing is going. Exterior is wrapped and the roof trusses are on-site. Interior walls are mostly up as well. Looks like the roof should be on by the end of the week.

Now that all of that is out of the way, I should be able to "work" on the swap item today. Yesterday, I stopped by Homer's Depot to get an inexpensive rasp and file set, a coping saw, and some blades.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like a good day, Earl. Nice that your house is making progress. And you're turning into a regular galoot. ;-)

I got the birch-bark handle all stacked up for the next knife and am currently baking it to fuse the bark. 4 hours at 220 ought to do the trick.

Also got five of the six sides of a box done for my plane-making tools. Still have to figure out the inserts to keep the tools in place, but that shouldn't be too complicated. I repurposed three pine shelves that my sweetie didn't want any more. Every one of them still had the pith in, so it looks kinda like an art-box, all bendy and curvy and such.

Am I going to have to be the one to say, "Nice balls, Kenny!" ? It appears I am.

Have a great Sunday, gents!


----------



## duckmilk

> Am I going to have to be the one to say, "Nice balls, Kenny!" ? It appears I am.
> - Dave Polaschek


Yep, I'm not allowed to comment on stuff like that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. Not as nice as I'd hoped, but I guess not horrible for my first stacked birch-bark handle.










Peening tool steel is a slow process. I've probably got another hour of tippy-tapping to close up that last bit of gap by the pommel. Sigh.


----------



## GrantA

Dave are you trying to peen the tang? Just trim it closer to the brass so you have less work to do.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I am, Grant. I trimmed it about as close as I was comfortable doing. I've done them closer and ended up without enough metal to mushroom over the slightly too large hole in the brass (round hole in the brass, square tang on the knife).


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl's already cleared the way for some-assembly-required swap items. I have an idea that cant fit in a box, but the parts can. Is that kosher?


----------



## PoohBaah

> Earl s already cleared the way for some-assembly-required swap items. I have an idea that cant fit in a box, but the parts can. Is that kosher?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


You will have to get Rabbi Grant to sign off on it.


----------



## GrantA

Doesn't this just scream *KENNY*??


----------



## GrantA

John, they make bigger boxes man ;-)
Unless you're sending bunk beds

I think we can all agree that's fine as long as it's clear and simple to assemble. Deal?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Doesn t this just scream *KENNY*??
> 
> - GrantA


condition unknown ? ? dental equipment stripped ? ? perfect for exam table LOL :<)))


----------



## GrantA

Exam table, lathe, kegerator. What more could he want in there??


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Exam table, lathe, kegerator. What more could he want in there??
> 
> - GrantA


first aid kit for drunk carving :<))


----------



## EarlS

Every super hero needs an appropriate vehicle to get around. Add some exterior embellishments and some paint and Captain Underpants (Kenny's Superhero name) would have his mobile shop/lab.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Captain Underpants (Kenny s Superhero name)
> 
> - EarlS


I see the irony here. We call him Captain Underpants because we wish he would wear some. Smart thinkin' Earl.


----------



## doubleG469

> Yeah, I am, Grant. I trimmed it about as close as I was comfortable doing. I've done them closer and ended up without enough metal to mushroom over the slightly too large hole in the brass (round hole in the brass, square tang on the knife).
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


File it down a bit more and then tippy tap


----------



## duckmilk

"tippy tap" for some reason made me think of Tiny Tim (from the Gong Show many years back) playing his ukulele singing Tip Toe Through the Tulips.

Kenny, avoid that dentist van! They probably didn't clean all the mouth bacteria from the walls.

Our accountant, once again, didn't have our taxes done, second year in a row


----------



## bndawgs

Just picked up a dewalt 682 biscuit joiner for $75.

I'm anxious to mess around with it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Our accountant, once again, didn t have our taxes done, second year in a row
> 
> - duckmilk


That stinks, might be time to look for another? We already got our refund and it was way more than I expected, at first I was pleased, then pissed. We weren't supposed to be getting back too much as I'd rather have it invested, some how that got buggered and we gave the US government an interest free loan, easily the bottom 0.01% on my list of those who deserve charity.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, that's pretty much how I do it, Duck. Only with a ball peen hammer instead of a ukulele.

Kenny would need to be careful with his "patients" in that van. "Lock broken."


----------



## bndawgs

finishing up my taxes now. looking like we're going to owe about an 8" jointer's worth. lol


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, my wife has one income with taxes withheld. I have flexible income that I have to pay estimated quarterly taxes on and it is always a gamble on whether I paid enough in or I have to pay, usually the latter. Before my wife and I started filing jointly, she always got money back while I had to pay. Since then, I've always owed and she doesn't get anything back, except my love and companionship. This time, I paid extra into the quarterly payments. We'll see.


----------



## EarlS

Steve - we paid about a 5 HP Oneida DC worth of taxes, plus shipping. Overall taxes were still less than the previous year. After talking to the accountant, I adjusted my witholding so I should get a small refund next year.


----------



## GrantA

I filled an extension, should know in a week or two, I have had to pay big before and that's no fun at all. 
Steve, at least it wasn't a 16" felder combo!


----------



## bndawgs

I actually ended up $20 between state and federal. So not too bad. Wife missed a deduction when she was putting in her real estate stuff.


----------



## Bluenote38

Yeah, I didn't reserve enough to cover my wife's Real Estate sales and her expenses were lower than last year. Big bite in the wallet because of a failure to plan on my part…


----------



## Keebler1

I got $770 back woohoo big money


----------



## GR8HUNTER

did any 1 get any extra to put into the purchase of captain underpants ex dental van ? :<((


----------



## HokieKen

That's a lot of tree cookies Keebler!


----------



## Keebler1

> That's a lot of tree cookies Keebler!
> 
> - HokieKen


Now all I need is a cape and ill be set


----------



## HokieKen

Grant knows a guy.


----------



## GrantA

Lol Kenny that's what my local friends all say, whatever you need Grant knows a guy! It's about 98.2% accurate!

So… How's yalls day? Good? I'm a little nervous and also a little excited… 
Just bought a 4800sqft commercial shop!! Gotta get the money part handled and get it cleaned out, I'll be posting up pics. Here's the current situation


----------



## Bluenote38

Sweet!!


----------



## HokieKen

Badass Grant! Congrats brother )


----------



## duckmilk

Holy Cow Grant!!! Besides a wood working shop, anything else planned?


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA

The "windows" in this place are mostly gone. The openings are 48×80" so I'm really thinking about using these and putting some bars or expanded metal inside. I need it secure but like the free light. 
Thoughts?


----------



## bigblockyeti

How "secure" does it need to be? Is it far from your home? Is it for just play or play and work?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Congrats, Grant.

Way better than my day. Had the front tire on my motorcycle go flat on the way home. Put it to 45psi at my sweetie's, rode 2 miles and it was flat again, so I put it to 50psi at a gas station, then rode another mile and a half and stopped at my normal service station. There was a leak between the valve and the tube, so we put it to 50, and I rode the mile home. Got the wheel pulled, then got the tire and tube pulled, and I'm bushed. I'll take it to my motorcycle mechanic to put it all back together tomorrow. Maybe throw on the new tire I've got hanging in the garage too.


----------



## duckmilk

> Had the front tire on my motorcycle go flat on the way home.
> - Dave Polaschek


Thank goodness it wasn't a blow out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Thank goodness it wasn't a blow out.


Yeah, thanks, Duck. I was at freeway speeds on the way to work, and that would've been kinda nasty. Looked to me like the valve-tube connection just failed.

Grant, regarding the windows, that'll work, but Lexan gets scratched pretty easily, and will look kinda shabby after a few years.


----------



## GrantA

Yeti- I want it fairly secure. I'm also on the hunt for a bank vault door for a walk in vault. I've got a good friend who does concrete work and he has the forms to pour solid walls. Ultimately there will be an interior concrete vault but just for tooling etc I need the main shop reasonably secured for peace of mind and insurance


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Why not real windows and a security system?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Also, glad you're safe Dave. A flat on a bike can be a bit of a pucker factor.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Dave. Luckily it went flat while I was on city streets near my sweetie's, not on the freeway running errands or going to work. But I'm sure glad I have tubed tires on the bike. Even down at 5 psi or so, the tire will still stay on the rim.


----------



## doubleG469

So Duck, one day when it's not raining I still plan to get out of the city and head your way…. Obviously today is gonna be no go, LOL…

Dave - yes sir bike flats are a real test to your taint clinching abilities… I've had a few that'll make you go home and change your drawers…

Fun question, has anyone even started on their project yet?

edit: Congrats Grant! so what you have done is buy a coop space for us all to vacation at, right?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant, congratulations!
I didn't see if you answered, are you moving your business operations to this location or is this just a shop for you? I'm guessing there's a lot of overlap. Either way, awesome.

Dave, glad you're OK!

Gary, I haven't! Have an idea but would need time, and experimentation, plus I'm not sure if anyone would even like it. I will have to drop out if I can't get started within the 4 weeks before P date.

Update on bunk beds! I patched the misplaced dado in the ladder rail - looks fine and nobody will care.
Realized last night that I'd cut 1 stretcher 1/4" too short, so I had to recut tenons on the other 3 rails to shorten them to match. Only one carpenter in the world can make a board longer and he doesn't come around much.
Tonight I should be able to finish construction completely despite these setbacks. There will be some sanding and finishing yet to do so delivery will be a few days away… the kids are getting antsy since mommy already bought their cool new blankets!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dave, glad you're ok! Only having two tires on the pavement makes flats far too exciting vs. four, I've had a flat on a dirt bike before but that was just slow trail riding and not nearly as peril on road riding would have been.


----------



## EarlS

John - define "start". I have some bonus items on hand and I cut the pieces for my project. Does that count?

Bill and Hairy both have "P" next to their names. Overachievers. They need to spend more time on the swap thread and less time in the shop…..

Dave - glad to hear your flat was merely a nuisance and not a catastrophe.


----------



## hairy

> Thanks, Dave. Luckily it went flat while I was on city streets near my sweetie's, not on the freeway running errands or going to work. But I'm sure glad I have tubed tires on the bike. Even down at 5 psi or so, the tire will still stay on the rim.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Do you have snow tires on it? I thought you were just digging out from a blizzard.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Do you have snow tires on it? I thought you were just digging out from a blizzard.


This was my KLR 650, which has off-road-capable tires on it. I've ridden in every month of the year, as well as in snow, but they're not snow-tires. I've also taken the MSF dirt-bike course.

All that said, it was 70 yesterday and the only snow left is the piles from where it was plowed.

A dirt-bike tire at 5psi, or even 0 psi, as long as it stays on the rim, isn't much worse than riding in deep sand. I wouldn't want to do it at freeway speeds, and even at 30mph I wanted to get whoa-ed down in a hurry, but I never even felt I needed to get up on the pegs.


----------



## duckmilk

Gary, this weekend is supposed to be nice…unfortunately, I'll be in KC


----------



## PoohBaah

I have one for you guys today. On the farm there are two houses. My wife's parent's house, her childhood home, and then her grandmother's house. Well it has already been set in stone that once Reta passes on, Kelli and I get her home so we will be on the farm. Simple enough. Reta is 78 years young and well could outwork most people a third of her age. Hearty old farm wife. Huge flower beds and a lawn that rivals Augusta National.

So last evening I was tuning up her mower and she came out and told me she had a project for me for this coming fall. She has 5 huge black walnut trees in her yard and she is tired of the debris and wants them gone. She came to me because she knew that I would want to harvest the lumber out of them since the smallest one is roughly 30in diameter and they all have at least 6ft sections that are branch free. So there would be a ton of lumber out of them.

Yet I am conflicted bc they are all healthy trees and provide a ton of shade for the house. Its not like I am looking for lumber bc I still have a very nice sized pile of walnut from the tree that we harvested when it was hit by lightning a few years back. So I am torn to cut them down or leave them stand. If we cut them down realistically I would want to plant something back in their place but that doesn't produce a nut that needs to be cleaned up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Leave em' if you can, it's like your own personal tree bank. She won't have someone else cut them down if you choose not to will she?


----------



## doubleG469

> Leave em if you can, it s like your own personal tree bank. She won t have someone else cut them down if you choose not to will she?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Or if you explain to her a harvesting plan over time…. So they are there when you guys move in….


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Leave em if you can, it s like your own personal tree bank. *She won t have someone else cut them down if you* *choose not to will she?*
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That would be my fear. *Someone else just show up and make firewood!*. Maybe talk to her and say you will help clean up the mess. If after that she still wants them cut, you may have no choice. Walnut for a lifetime!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, it'll be your mess to clean someday so might as well start now. Worse case I like Gary's idea. Maybe take two down to ease the pain of the mess of five?

Definitely make it clear that if any come down, you're the guy to do it.


----------



## HokieKen

Since Dave and Grant got me the new cape, I decided to have my squirrel cape converted to a new "thinking cap". Let's face it, it wasn't covering much anyway. Thanks Rich! ;-))


----------



## RichBolduc

Squirrel cap!!!!!!!!! Now all you need is a sidekick!

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Maybe Kenny is the sidekick. Just sayin'


----------



## MSquared




----------



## HokieKen

Moose and Squirrel. Well played Marty ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Well done Marty!

Neil, maybe you should just have a talk with your wife's grandmother and tell her your feelings about the trees. Does she know you and your wife will be living there after she goes? And, like Jeff said, tell her you will clean up the debris from now on. my 2 cents


----------



## HokieKen

I agree with others Neil. If she decides the trees are falling either way, be the one to drop them. But if you want them standing, try to convince her to let at least some be.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> She has 5 huge black walnut trees in her yard and she is tired of the debris and wants them gone.
> 
> Yet I am conflicted bc they are all healthy trees and provide a ton of shade for the house.


If you do take them down, spread it over a while. Like 20 years. And plant new so there's always some shade. I lost all the big trees in my yard at once because previous owners planted them all at once. I've replanted three, each three years apart (though I lost one of the apple trees to fire blight), and may put in another this summer before selling the house. It's just the right thing to do for future owners.


----------



## mikeacg

Well, apparently I wasn't paying close enough attention and missed the sign-up date for this swap. I can't believe you already have over 1,000 replies! 
The new store has been beating me down but I'm on track for a Memorial Day 'Soft Opening'. It has been a project but it should start going faster once I get my electrical inspection. 
I hope you don't mind if I hang around and watch the fun…


----------



## doubleG469

> If you do take them down, spread *the love*.
> - Dave Polaschek


There fixed that for ya Dave..


----------



## PoohBaah

Yes Gary I would be able to spread the love. I would have a ton of the stuff to swap.

She wouldn't go around me and have them removed and chipped up. She wants me to be the one to organize the removal. I would not do the removal myself they are way too big for me to drop that close to anything important ie my future home. As you can see in the photo way too close for me to mess with.










I like the idea of removing one every 5 years or so to give time for the new ones to grow. Then I would just have to figure out what to plant in their place.


----------



## RichBolduc

This sounds like an excuse to buy yourself a bandsaw mill Neil…

Rich


----------



## PoohBaah

> This sounds like an excuse to buy yourself a bandsaw mill Neil…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Hmm I hadn't thought of it quite like that but not a bad plan. I have a neighbor down the rode that just bought a Woodmizer and figured I would just trade him for some band saw time.


----------



## RichBolduc

For what you could get for the slabs down here at least in FL, you'd probably pay for a mill with a single tree.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Come on in Mike! The water's fine. There's really no reason a guy couldn't sign up by the progress pic date. Send over an email if you want to join us!


> Well, apparently I wasn t paying close enough attention and missed the sign-up date for this swap. I can t believe you already have over 1,000 replies!
> The new store has been beating me down but I m on track for a Memorial Day Soft Opening . It has been a project but it should start going faster once I get my electrical inspection.
> I hope you don t mind if I hang around and watch the fun…
> 
> - mikeacg


----------



## Lazyman

Is there any grass growing under those Walnut trees? Black walnut give off a phytotoxin that suppresses anything growing underneath them so are not the best choice for a yard, that is unless you are a woodworker. Most people just assume the shade is what keeps grass and other plants from growing but the trees actually actively attack anything under their canopy. Unless you want to harvest them again in 30+ years or leave a legacy for your descendants as your grandmother did, you might want to plant or at least mix other species for shade.

When you do decide to take one out, you might want to get a backend loader and dig some of the root ball out as well to see if you can get some nice burl.


----------



## PoohBaah

The grass comes in really well in her yard, actually. It is quite lush and green.


----------



## Lazyman

That's good. Some plants are less susceptible to the phytotoxin than others so maybe the type of grass is one of them. Cleaning up the leaves and nuts before they breakdown will definitely reduce the damage and you should definitely not use it or wood chips from black walnut as a mulch in the garden.


----------



## hairy

My father in law told me about fishing with walnut shells when he was young. Fish get stunned, can die from large exposure. Shells and husks in a burlap sack will affect fish downstream.


----------



## EarlS

Both of our Springers would eat the walnut shells left by the squirrels in the back yard. Of course, they would also eat small scrap pieces of wood that were on the shop floor too. None of it seemed to bother them.

I always dumped the sawdust from the DC and planer in the areas around the trees where I didn't want weeds or grass to grow. I'm not sure if it was how deep the sawdust was was, or the amount of walnut sawdust, but I never had trouble with weeds in those areas.


----------



## HokieKen

I just pee where I don't want grass to grow. Mostly on the neighbor kids.


----------



## HokieKen

I think Rich was right. I'm tired of mowing by myself. I needed a sidekick.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ahhahhaahahahahaha

Rich


----------



## duckmilk

You don't have to pee on the neighbor kids Kenny, just come at them with the lawnmower wearing that outfit


----------



## GrantA

I'm so confused, it's that one of those mowers with a tail?


----------



## MSquared

The mask is a very nice touch! But, have you considered goggles?


----------



## RichBolduc

Kenny needs a squirrel mobile now.

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

> Come on in Mike! The water s fine. There s really no reason a guy couldn t sign up by the progress pic date. Send over an email if you want to join us!
> 
> - GrantA


Seriously? You would let me in? Email is on its way!!!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mikeacg

I think I might have the perfect sidekick for Kenny!!!


----------



## Keebler1

Lol need to attach that to his shoulder


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I think Rich was right. I'm tired of mowing by myself. I needed a sidekick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


*BAHAHAHAHAHA :<))*

BUT you do know if you keep cutting your yard in that outfit it will be *THIS FOR YOU * :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> I m so confused, it s that one of those mowers with a tail?
> 
> - GrantA


 I ain't a damn hippy. That thing drinks gas and creates CO2!


----------



## HokieKen

> I think I might have the perfect sidekick for Kenny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - mikeacg


Looks a lot like my grandson Mike…


----------



## Keebler1

Wheres his cape


----------



## MSquared

Any day now…


----------



## HokieKen

A cape cannot be inherited, it must be earned.


----------



## EarlS

I'm guessing that Kenny's shirt and pants must be "personal protective equipment" that he wears while mowing?

When I say personal protective equipment, I'm talking about protecting the neighbors. It's one thing for them to see him sitting in just his cape by the mailbox. It's something entirely different if they see him in full regalia mowing, especially if there is a breeze.


----------



## HokieKen

And my watch Earl. I also wear my watch.


----------



## bndawgs

So did I miss Kenny's "coming out" party?


----------



## EarlS

Steve - These are Kenny's "teaser" pictures for the swap. One of us poor saps is going to get a life-sized cutout of Kenny in all his "glory" for his bbq swap item. The bonus item will be a lifetime membership in the "Kenny" fan club and a one-year, all access pass to watch the Go-Pro he has mounted in his secret lair (probably right above the exam chair).

Kenny - I assumed that the watch had all kinds of cool features like a 007 watch which was why you wore it.


----------



## mikeacg

Earl - But will the cutout burn? That makes it appropriate for a BBQ swap!


----------



## Keebler1

Mike anything will burn given the right amount of heat


----------



## Lazyman

It might not ignite but it would burn like a road rash burns.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How's the weather by those in VA? I just saw on the news a couple tornadoes tore some stuff up in a few areas. Ya'll be safe!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those weren't tornados in VA. Kenny spent the morning drinking beers and watching TV on his recliner. Then he put on the cape and was flying in circles.

Stay safe all you southerners.


----------



## bndawgs

Tornados missed here luckily. Just had some rain, little heavy at times.


----------



## HokieKen

No tornadoes near me, they stayed west of here. I'm pretty sure they stayed north of Jeff. We got some moderate winds and a ton of rain and some hail but nothing significant.


----------



## MSquared

Got the high winds up here last night and today. Heavy rains and more winds forecast for overnight tonight.


----------



## jeffswildwood

All we got was a lot of rain. Garden got a good watering and that dead spot under my maple tree which I freshly seeded. Ken, that spot with the leaves where we did the milling. I finally cleaned it up. ;-)


----------



## GrantA




----------



## JohnMcClure




----------



## Woodmaster1

I see progress pics are starting to show up. I guess I will put cabinets on hold for a day and get started on some items.


----------



## bndawgs

Let's see, Easter egg hunt this morning, two new hvac actuators for my mom's car. New blower motor and resistor for my brother's truck. Small tic tac toe game for my son. Fixing the backflow valve for the sprinkler system and now trying to figure out why my compressor quit working.


----------



## HokieKen

That's tomorrow John.

I'm trying to get the last couple things wrapped up on my belt grinder then I'll jump on my swap project. Need to turn a couple Easter eggs tonight. Maybe…


----------



## GrantA

I got to drool over some old iron today! 
I have to make an offer on these so I've gotta do some homework first. These tools were in service originally powered by steam. There's a wood lathe that survived the 1920 fire and it still has the belt running up to the driveshaft at the ceiling they just have an electric motor turning it now 
I really want the jointer!
















Supposedly this is the oldest known example of this model bandsaw 

















What an awesome space this would be to work in!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant,
So cool!


----------



## MSquared

Dude! You scoff at "Go Big or Go Home"!!


----------



## GrantA

Oh and catching up, with regard to the new shop purchase yes I have created a vacation coop for any of you guys lol come on down!

I was a little nervous since I didn't have the fully executed contract yet but as of last night I have it, just have to close and pay for it now, unfortunately

My primary business of coordinating freight will be located here and I'll have an efficient work space to make all sorts of things in wood and metal. I've already got a line on a surface grinder and forge, will be building a press so there's that, wood working of course and maybe some new ventures. It needs to pay for itself so whatever that takes!

Here are a couple pics of inside my new shop, just imagine the random stuff is gone. I'm anxious to get in there with this stuff moved out and figure out how to set it up!


----------



## mikeacg

You have got to buy that band saw!!!!!

Congrats on the new space! Hope you get it whipped into shape faster than I am doing on mine…

I did finish screwing the subfloor in the gallery today! Production area is next but there is so much junk in there right now (I've been using it for storage since I bought the place).


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, all that work must be killing you Mike.


----------



## HokieKen

Took my best gal go-cart racing for Easter ;-)


----------



## MSquared

Well, the hearse is a way more comfy ride than a pickup, and can carry a lot of wood, but ….


----------



## Keebler1

Hes trying to save money when he dies. Doesnt have to pay for a ride in a hearse


----------



## MSquared

Ah! And a free parking garage. Genius!


----------



## mikeacg

With the 30" stretch, I can fit a 10' board back there but they made it 1/2" too narrow for a 4×8 sheet. It sure is a great delivery vehicle and mobile billboard (airbrushing to come…)


----------



## bndawgs

Happy Easter all. Kids were up at 6:30.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Grant, your new shop is awesome! After working in my tiny basement shop, I would feel like I was in "woodworkers heaven" in there. So much room!


----------



## EarlS

Happy Easter everyone. May the Easter Beagle leave you plenty of chocolate eggs.

Don't worry - this is actually woodworking related - Woodstock


----------



## GrantA

Dang Earl I'm gonna have to make a holster for a brace & bit now. If snoopy can pull it off surely I can too!


----------



## HokieKen

That wasn't a holster Grant. He had it in his pocket. You just need to cut the bottom out of your pockets. Might want to quit shaving your legs too so the bit doesn't scratch so bad ;-)

Happy Easter gals. I'm gonna crack i to the 9 DOZEN boiled eggs my wife thinks the grandkids need…


----------



## clieb91

Happy Easter All. 
@Earl- That is a great bit. Haven't seen it in forever. 
@Steve- Any consultation we headed to Sunrise service as a tradition which starts at 6:30.

@Grant- those tools are massive but looks like you will have the space for them. 
@Ken- Looks like an awesome way to spend the day.

CtL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Happy dog poo awareness day everyone.


----------



## GrantA

Dave just steer clear of the pine straw beds and you'll be safe


----------



## bndawgs

First drinks after giving up alcohol for lent. Oh how I missed you so.


----------



## JohnMcClure




----------



## clieb91

John, looks like the client is Happy. They turned out looking good.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Nice John! Is that you in the pic? Gotta say, you're a lot younger than I thought.


----------



## EarlS

John - it looks like the bunk beds turned out well in spite of all of the "advice" we gave you :+)

Did Piglet try out the high dive off the top bunk?


----------



## HokieKen

While I was out of town, my Mom had a couple of Oaks felled due to some concern after some high winds. One was white and one red. She kept the trunks for me to mill  Thought some pics might be useful since it's often hard to distinguish red from white for a lot of people. I have a hard time telling sometimes with lumber but here's some tips for telling the difference in the trees.

Here are the stumps. You can see that the heartwood of the White Oak is noticably different from the sapwood. The difference is much more subtle with the red. You can also see why this red needed to come down. It was about 15' from her house and had power lines on the opposite side.









Here's another endgrain pic of the cut ends. 









And, here's the easiest way to tell the difference between the two regardless of whether or not leaves or acorns are present. The white has bark that overlaps and you can't see the "skin" beneath it. The red, on the other hand, has bark that lays flat and has fissures between it where you can see the red wood beneath.


----------



## doubleG469

> Here s another endgrain pic of the cut ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm seeing visions of slab table tops, that white oak would sure look nice… IMHO…


----------



## HokieKen

I'm planning to slab the red around 12/4 and may cut a couple of slabs from the white. I'm gonna cut most of the white to 5/4 though to maximize the yield of quartersawn boards.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## duckmilk

Chirp, chirp…

Grant, great pictures. I hope everything works out to your wishes!

Nice bunkbeds! They look great.

Make sure you know which is red and which is white oak when you get them milled. Paint the ends?

Just got back from 4 days to KS to be with the MIL during Easter. Hope everyone had a good one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, looks like a nice haul! Your going to have your hands full milling those logs. You *do* know if you need some help who to call! ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Catching up for the day, John can I throw in a suggestion? I'd lop off the top corner of the safety rail where the ladder comes up, somebody is gonna be upset after that nails em.

I've been slammed with my normal work today and also had to run and load up some tools I bought from the same estate as my new building (the stuff that was at the home shop). Here's most of that haul. 8" jointer, delta lathe, grizzly cabinet saw and a 10" disc sander


----------



## EarlS

Grant - looks like you are going to be very busy restoring old tools.

I'm coming to appreciate the amount of work that Dave P puts into the knife handles he makes. Doing the swap work with hand tools is a lot of work and takes a lot more ingenuity to figure out how to accomplish the task. No band saw, spindle sander, router table, table saw, or even a vise.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Grant must have surely been that guy in GA. that won the lottery you should see the tools in lockport NY :<)))))))

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/tls/d/lockport-wadkin-woodworking-machines/6872303018.html


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm coming to appreciate the amount of work that Dave P puts into the knife handles he makes.


A vise is the thing I would probably miss most. The thing I've discovered is that working with hand tools, it's *all* about the work-holding.

But the knife handles aren't all hand-tool work. I use the bandsaw and 60 grit on the belt sander to rough in the shape before switching to hand-work.


----------



## GrantA

If I won the lottery I would not have bought these lol. OK I still would've bought the lathe but I wouldn't be screwing with a rusty grizzly saw

Those wadkins tools are *SWEET!!* Maybe one day!


----------



## Lazyman

> - HokieKen


Shouldn't that say Grasshopper…Grasshopper…Grasshopper?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Those wadkins tools are *SWEET!!* Maybe one day!
> 
> - GrantA


ALL the tools listed there are awesome that is a 30" sander where you even buy disc for it LMAO :<))


----------



## HokieKen

That's a grasshopper calling to a cricket Nathan.


----------



## doubleG469

> - HokieKen
> 
> Shouldn t that say Grasshopper…Grasshopper…Grasshopper?
> 
> - Lazyman


City boys…


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, looks like a nice haul! Your going to have your hands full milling those logs. You *do* know if you need some help who to call! ;-)
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'm good Jeff. My son owes me a metric buttload of work so I'll let him pay some of that back ;-) If you need any big Oak slabs, let me know though. Be glad to custom cut some for ya!

Ditto for the rest of you fellas. If you need custom milled red or white Oak and can either come get it or it can be shipped reasonably, just yell at me before I start making dust!


----------



## bndawgs

I could use some white oak for a workbench. do you offer kiln services too?


----------



## HokieKen

No kiln Steve. But if you need a slab or 2 for a workbench, we can work something out


----------



## bndawgs

that could work. there's actually a kiln not too far from me.


----------



## HokieKen

Good grief people, wake up!

I'll have something cool to post this evening. Daddy got a new toy ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Please let it be a squirrel mobile…..

Rich



> Good grief people, wake up!
> 
> I ll have something cool to post this evening. Daddy got a new toy ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## bndawgs

you should post it now so there's something to talk about between now and then


----------



## HokieKen

I don't have pics yet. I will when I go pick it up ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Rich


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GrantA

Did you get a pet bird and name it q-tip?


----------



## HokieKen

What kind of weirdo has birds?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No clue.


----------



## Lazyman

Some birds are mighty tasty.


----------



## HokieKen

Possums aren't birds Nathan ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Good grief people, wake up!
> 
> I ll have something cool to post this evening. Daddy got a new toy ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm waiting….


----------



## HokieKen

Ask and ye shall receive Duck!

700# of old American Arn just waiting for some TLC


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Good grief people, wake up!
> 
> I ll have something cool to post this evening. Daddy got a new toy ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I didn't get a new power tool but Daddy did get a new toy today also. A (new to me) truck. 2017 Nisson Frontier. Remember the rust issue I had with my silver colorado and the frame? It was getting to the may not pass for a sticker shape. Broke my heart having to trade a truck that looked and ran perfect but having a new one helps.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Jeff! That's way better than a lathe. I always hate getting a new truck though. It's like loosing an old friend. I like my truck way better than most people ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

How do you unload a lathe by yourself? With a beer and a cape of course!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Will this qualify for a progress pic?


----------



## HokieKen

That's a helluva lot more progress than I've made John. I still haven't even broke ground :-/


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, Looks like a fun project. 
John, Thats more progress than I've made.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

> I still haven't even broke ground :-/
> 
> - HokieKen


It's a good thing because I haven't given you the address for the new house. I would hate to see you put all that work into making a patio and pergola for me for the swap only to find out you had the wrong address.


----------



## GrantA

John do you want that to count as progress?

Kenny that's so awesome! You're repurposing that rusty PM lathe base into the ultimate smoker for the swap. Great idea! Lol

Jeff congrats on the truck! Ditto what Kenny said, I'm glad we don't have salted roads to deal with here, nor do I back my truck into saltwater much at all (occasionally my truck might haul a friend's boat) so I plan to have my Nissan a long time!


----------



## doubleG469

Dang Kenny, you and Grant are gonna wind up owning all the cool toys! How much work is it gonna need to get spinning?

Broke ground? I haven't even found a lot yet.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry Earl, your Pergola is for ants anyway.









Gary - not much to get it running. Everything is there and bearings seem fine. I have to test the motor tonight but as long as it works, I'm good. There's lots of surface rust to be cleaned up though. After I get that done, I may decide to paint it. We'll see. But, so far any attention it needs appears to be purely cosmetic 

It was kinda funny, the guy knew nothing about the lathe, it was left in a building on his property when he bought it. Apparently he googled it and saw that it was 3 phase. So he told me he couldn't run it. So, I used the fact that it couldn't run and the fact that I would have to drop another couple bills for a VFD and all the rust to get it for 1/2 of his asking price which wasn't unreasonable to begin with. So, I was tearing it all the way down last night to unload it and when I pulled the motor, I noticed a capacitor on the back side… Sure enough, it's one of the single phase models ) So the expense of a VFD went away and now I'm feeling like I got a smoking deal on this puppy.

BTW, once I get the new lathe running and make sure it's a keeper, I'll have a really nice Delta Midi for sale. It'll come with a Nova Precision Midi Chuck too. If any LJs are interested, I'll make 'em a deal ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant,
I kinda want it to count and I kinda don't. It would be wiser of me to drop out of the swap. Whereas if I commit to what I have in mind I'll have no choice but to see it through. Lots of (more important) personal obligations. But at the same time this would be a lot of fun and I'd make one for myself too…
I'll let you know by P-date. If I haven't gotten anywhere by then I'll have to excuse myself.

Kenny, nice score. Maybe slip that guy a case of beer to compensate for accidentally ripping him off.

Jeff, congratulations. Some of those Frontiers are nice. I looked at a '15 recently but said "no". I'm eyeballing the 2019 Tacoma pretty hard, but I'm not gonna buy it until '21; and by then I'll probably change my mind and keep what I have.


----------



## Keebler1

John check out the jeep gladiator when it comes out later this year. Looks pretty neat


----------



## EarlS

John - I have a '13 Tacoma and I like it a lot more than the full sized beasts roaming around out there. Interestingly, the bed is actually longer than a lot of the full sized pickups. Works great for hauling lumber back from the sawyer. 
I plan to keep it for a long time, unless it starts rusting (the local solution to snow is lots of sand and salt so you get both corrosion and abrasion). Plus, it only has 23,000 mi on it.


----------



## HokieKen

Ladies drive Tacomas around here. Not throwing barbs or being a smartass but for some reason, Tacomas are chick trucks in my neck of the woods. Never understood it. They don't drive Frontiers or Colorados or any of the other small-ish trucks. Just Tacomas. It's kinda like jeeps. When I was in high school, jeeps were manly (insert Tim Allen grunt here) but now when you see a wrangler, there's about a 70% chance it's a gal driving it.


----------



## MSquared

Coinsidence… You see a lot of the 'Surfer Girl's" with boards in the back or on racks driving 4-Door 'King Cab' Tacomas in these parts. Also rigged for surf rods, kayaks, sail and paddle board racks. They're a hearty bunch!  But, I digress… My friend has one and she regularly takes it to some remote beaches as she's a competition surfer. Also hauled a 20'+ Airstream trailer for quite a few years. Plus frequently hauling heavy loads in the bed for work and home remoldeling. I think it's an '11, still kickin' and looking good! I drove it from time to time, very good truck. I wouldn't hesitate at all to own one. Very similar to my 4-Runner. Higher ground clearance, tougher suspension.


----------



## bndawgs

Were those tacomas part of the frame recall? or was it just Tundras. My buddy had a Tundra with like 288k miles on it and they replaced his frame under the recall.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have a 12' Frontier (Suzuki Equator actually) 6' bed and seats five with auto trans. was my requirement. It gets crappy mileage at ~18mpg but it has a truck motor, not a minivan motor, I got a deal on it and it's under warranty for another year. I would only consider something bigger if it go no worse mileage, seated 6 and would tow close to 10K with an 8' bed.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I like the new Nisson but I do miss my Colorado. The truck was a beast even with a 5 cylinder engine. Ran great, flawless inside and out but the frame rust was horrible. Cross members had holes big enough to put your arm through. You could see the delamination on the frame. From one end to the other. I was told by people I had do work on it that it would be lucky to get a sticker come September. I knew it was true. I wish chevy had a recall like Toyota did with their frames. I looked at other peoples around here, some looked great and others just like mine. To make it worse, after driving in the winter salt and snow I would always stop and spray the salt off, including the underside.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have a 12 Frontier (Suzuki Equator actually) 6 bed and seats five with auto trans. was my requirement. It gets crappy mileage at ~18mpg but it has a truck motor, not a minivan motor, I got a deal on it and it s under warranty for another year. I would only consider something bigger if it go no worse mileage, seated 6 and would tow close to 10K with an 8 bed.


The only thing my 2010 Silverado misses from that is 2' of bed. I only get 16 mpg driving in town, but it gets a pretty reliable 18 if I don't push it over 70 on the freeways.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm old fashioned I guess. My wife and I both drive pickups. From the terminology I grew up with, a truck has 10 wheels and is designed to pull a 45 - 54' trailer with another 8 wheels.

Nice score Kenny!!

That looks like a progress pic to me John. I vote for you making 2 and *not* dropping out.


----------



## GrantA

There is no dropout option. We know where to find you John


----------



## duckmilk

Here's mine


----------



## Bluenote38

I'm an Eagle Scout coach. Helping a young Eagle Scout make benches for an in town alley garden. Done! Just need to deliver.


----------



## HokieKen

Cool Bill! Well other than that sweatshirt… ;-)


----------



## MSquared

Good on 'ya Bill!


----------



## EarlS

As stupid expensive as full sized pickups have become, I'll keep the Tacoma for quite a while. I've asked some of the guys here at work that have the brand new full sized pickups if they have ever put anything in the truck bed or taken the truck off of the pavement. The most common answer? "No, I don't want to get it banged up". Makes me chuckle.

Duck - I figured you for a Mater guy.

Bill - does that make you an honorary Eagle Scout?


----------



## Keebler1

> I have a 12 Frontier (Suzuki Equator actually) 6 bed and seats five with auto trans. was my requirement. It gets crappy mileage at ~18mpg but it has a truck motor, not a minivan motor, I got a deal on it and it s under warranty for another year. I would only consider something bigger if it go no worse mileage, seated 6 and would tow close to 10K with an 8 bed.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


could be worse my 03 Dodge Ram1500 gets15.5MPG


----------



## clieb91

I drive a GMC Canyon 4 door the, they redesigned it in 16 when I had to replace my 06 still easy to handle but has a longer easier to use bed. 
EarlS- I just shake my head at, Those people that are over protective of the trucks. Just buy a car with a big trunk trunk then 

Kenny- I might be interested in adding a second Delta to my shop.

CtL


----------



## doubleG469

> Ladies drive Tacomas around here. Not throwing barbs or being a smartass but for some reason, Tacomas are chick trucks in my neck of the woods. Never understood it. They don t drive Frontiers or Colorados or any of the other small-ish trucks. Just Tacomas. It s kinda like jeeps. When I was in high school, jeeps were manly (insert Tim Allen grunt here) but now when you see a wrangler, there s about a 70% chance it s a gal driving it.
> 
> - HokieKen


More than likely she is also only 70% female…


----------



## HokieKen

Oh no Gary. It ain't like that at all. You would think so but it ain't. Those gals drive Subarus.

Chris - I'll let you know once I'm sure I'm happy with the PM about the Delta. If I decide I don't like the PM for some reason, it'll be for sale ;-)

I have to agree Earl, trucks in general are stupid expensive. My F-150 has been in 4WD on many occasions and has scars to prove it. And there are many dents in the bed from me trying to maneuver logs that were just a bit too big for me to handle ;-) I have an extended cab with a bed a little over 6'. No way I'd go to a crew cab. Cargo space is far more important than people space!


----------



## doubleG469

Chris I have a Nova Comet II for sale, smoking deal on it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> No way I'd go to a crew cab. Cargo space is far more important than people space!


Thing I've found is that my six-person cab means I can put an 8' tubafor inside the cab when it's raining. So people space *is* cargo space for me. Love the big-ass cab.


----------



## HokieKen

Interesting Dave… hadn't thought of it that way. Good point ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Here's mine. Gets about 16 around town and over 20 on the hwy. I love it.


----------



## HokieKen

Mine has a 32 gallon tank so I don't really give a crap about the mileage ;-) I average about 16 though.


----------



## Lazyman

Everytime I contemplate getting a pickup, between sticker shock and the fact that on many of them the bed is too small for a sheet of plywood, I back out. My wife's old (now mine) 2002 Honda minivan can carry a 4×8' sheet of plywood and up to 10' lumber (12' if I lean it on the dash). It has 180k+ miles, the paint is peeling off, gets 25 mpg and I expect I can get another 50-75k miles with a little TLC. Blue book is probably about $1500 so there is no point in even trying to sell it even if I do buy a pickup someday, though UHaul rents them for $20/day plus $59/mile which is a bargain if you won't use it that often (and have an old van that carry most things anyway).


----------



## HokieKen

Are you allowed to live in Texas without a pickup Nathan? ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Are you allowed to live in Texas without a pickup Nathan? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm definitely an odd man out where I live. Almost nobody is truckless. Traveling out of state it's amazing how many non-trucks (Sorry, PICKUPS Duck!) are on the road!


----------



## JohnMcClure

I just posted the bunk bed project:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/409629

For which BTW I borrowed a pickup to bring the lumber home. But when I needed some 8' pine 1×6s for mattress supports, this country boy just folded down the seats in the corolla and ran them suckers all the way to the dash. Double the mileage and 1/4 the cost of a truck, and it's been paid off for like 10 years.


----------



## Lazyman

> Are you allowed to live in Texas without a pickup Nathan? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm a native with roots back to the German settlers that came to TX in the mid-1800s so they can't kick me out. With the exception of real ranchers and farmers, most of the pickup drivers around are more like drug store cowboys in their fancy trucks.


----------



## HokieKen

German roots + "old van to carry most things" =


----------



## doubleG469

> Are you allowed to live in Texas without a pickup Nathan? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I m a native with roots back to the German settlers that came to TX in the mid-1800s so they can t kick me out. With the exception of real ranchers and farmers, most of the pickup drivers around are more like drug store cowboys in their fancy trucks.
> 
> - Lazyman


I take exception to that sir….


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't worry about it Gary. If this is a dime store cowgirl:









Being a dime store cowboy can't be that bad.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - that makes me think you need some tassles and a be-dazzler for your next cape.


----------



## HokieKen

Already on it Earl.


----------



## Lazyman

Hah! I've seen your pickup used to haul big chunks of wood so you you get a pass.


----------



## duckmilk

Speaking of, when do you want to come get your big chunks of wood Gary? I'm here this weekend and the chances of rain are pretty low. Which doesn't matter anyway. The county graded the road this morning.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Interesting Dave… hadn t thought of it that way. Good point ;-)


Thing is, I can't fit an 8' tubafor in the *bed* and be able to close the tonneau cover. I'm never sure whether a trip to the lumber yard is going to end up with lumber in the back seat, diagonal in the cab, or hanging out the tail end of the bed.

I *do* know that hauling a motorcycle means getting the ramp and putting it in the back end. Neither of my bikes will fit in the back seat.


----------



## PCDub

> ... UHaul rents them for $20/day plus $59/mile which is a bargain if you won t use it that often ….
> - Lazyman


Whooo-eeee! $59/mile in addition to the daily rental fee? No bargain in my neck of the woods!!


----------



## duckmilk

I was looking for different ways to get to NM in June for a trail ride, one way, because I will be coming back with my wife on the return trip. She will be in Nebraska the prior week and then going to the ride from there. The cheapest UHaul would be around $675, about 478 miles…nope. One way rent cars are even more expensive.
But good news, a buddy offered to drive me to the airport. Not DFW, I hate that place.


----------



## HokieKen

Just ride your horse Duck!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Lazyman

> Interesting Dave… hadn t thought of it that way. Good point ;-)
> 
> Thing is, I can't fit an 8' tubafor in the *bed* and be able to close the tonneau cover. I'm never sure whether a trip to the lumber yard is going to end up with lumber in the back seat, diagonal in the cab, or hanging out the tail end of the bed.
> 
> I *do* know that hauling a motorcycle means getting the ramp and putting it in the back end. Neither of my bikes will fit in the back seat.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I think your pickup must really be a TARDIS


----------



## duckmilk

> Just ride your horse Duck!
> 
> - HokieKen


Too many gates to open and shut between here and there. 
Talked to a buddy that has a ranch near Albuquerque (well only about 60 miles away) and his wife offered to pick me up at the airport. I'll get to spend the next day with him and the day after that, he will take me to meet another buddy also going to the ride.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mixed bag of a day. Fixed a 1.5" auger bit (the t-handle needed replacing), helped my sweetie move some furniture, then started milling down a spalted birch log. Suspect I'm going to see a lot of movement and cracking, but I still have the middle chunk with two sides flat and I should be able to get 4-8 moulding plane blanks from it, depending on how it decides to move on me. Hoping I can get eight slices cut, and have four or five that are worth stabilizing. Next weekend will probably be the landscaping that I was supposed to do today, and then a batch or two of stabilizing the weekend after that.

Sounds like a plan is coming together, Duck!


----------



## duckmilk

You work harder than I do Dave. Remind me to not come for a visit when you have a list of things to do


----------



## RichBolduc

Damn it Kenny… I only sent fake squirrel stuff!!!




























Rich


----------



## bndawgs

Any ideas how I should attach this piece?


















I was originally going to put a screw through the middle, but then I had to drill another hole.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You work harder than I do Dave. Remind me to not come for a visit when you have a list of things to do


Been a rough week, Duck. My sweetie decided she needs to get stuff done so she can sell her house and we can move to Santa Fe before winter, and the contractor was eager to start on Monday. When does *that* ever happen? So we've had a crazy week.

Still got some woodworking done, though.










All my plane-making tools now have a home. I just need to turn this piece of canarywood into a box for these gimlet bits and make or buy a latch for the box, and I'll be done with this one.



















Anyway, come visit, and I'll have an excuse to slow down. Sorry, honey, I have to sit and drink beer with my buddy today.


----------



## duckmilk

I'd definitely need more information Steve. What that is, is a mystery to me.

If I showed up Dave, you could either take time off or work while I was drinking beer. I get to NM 2 or 3 times a year, but haven't been to Santa Fe in 30+.


----------



## clieb91

Steve you could do a pivot near the end. Doesn't look like you have enough room to make it slide.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with Duck Steve, I dunno what that is or where that piece is supposed to attach.


----------



## MSquared

Careful there Rich! Had a really cool squirrel come by daily a few years back. Named him 'Dave'. Fed him by hand. He'd hang out eating peanuts by the kitchen window. Sit by me on the patio while having my coffee. Say hello from time to time out by the garden. The next Spring, a juvenile came by, presumably from the same tree. Assumed it was Dave's offspring. Cool, right? It turned out to be "The Squirrel From Hell"!! Banged on the window, climbed up the siding, jumped on the roof, stared at me through the glass claws out. I had to hide from the little fury viscous beast!!
No more peanuts, shut the window … that little bastard ruined it for everybody!!


----------



## RichBolduc

Hahah this is a juvenile one my friend has been bottle raising. He lives in the courtyard of my friends tattoo shop.

Rich



> Careful there Rich! Had a really cool squirrel come by daily a few years back. Named him Dave . Fed him by hand. He d hang out eating peanuts by the kitchen window. Sit by me on the patio while having my coffee. Say hello from time to time out by the garden. The next Spring, a juvenile came by, presumably from the same tree. Assumed it was Dave s offspring. Cool, right? It turned out to be "The Squirrel From Hell"!! Banged on the window, climbed up the siding, jumped on the roof, stared at me through the glass claws out. I had to hide from the little fury viscous beast!!
> No more peanuts, shut the window … that little bastard ruined it for everybody!!
> 
> - MSquared


----------



## bndawgs

It's a small tic tac toe board. The holes are where the marbles will go. I think I'm going to use a screw or something for a pivot for the small piece to cover the holes.


----------



## MSquared

Oh, well that's different! Your friend's now a "Squirrel Daddy".


----------



## HokieKen

You could put a screw in one side for a pivot and a small magnet and a tack in the opposite side to keep it closed. Or just make it a sliding dovetail.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice floats Dave P. Are those vintage or modern ones? I like the gimlets too. Always thought I needed some though I'm not sure why…


----------



## HokieKen

Rich, that little fella will make a fine cape when he grows up ;-)

Speaking of capes… has anyone seen Super Kelley lately?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nice floats Dave P. Are those vintage or modern ones? I like the gimlets too. Always thought I needed some though I'm not sure why…


They're modern, Kenny. Lie-Nielsens. The gimlets are from eBay and a mismatched vintage set. I've also got the 1/10" chisel from LN for reaching down inside a plane body.

If the spalted birch stabilizes well, I'll probably be using it for the first few moulding planes I make.


----------



## MSquared

Kenny, nevertheless …. I'd warn against such thinking … 



 ... skip any BS ads that come up


----------



## HokieKen

Finally got started on this project. Teaser…









Love Monty Python Marty


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got the canarywood turned into four sides of a box for the bits this morning. It's pretty nice to work. Filmed a video of using my miter jack to miter the sides, but it needs some editing before I can post it. Good thing there's guys who work on Premiere just down the hall at work.










Then helped my sweetie move her office from upstairs to downstairs. Filing cabinets and desks turn out to be heavy. Especially when built from solid oak by her dad.

Stopped at the hardware store for latches and handles for the box on the way home, then cut down some scrap beech to make a dust seal. The bandsaw blade was noticeably dull after milling that birch yesterday, so I swapped out the blade there, too. Resawing goes so much easier with a sharp blade.

Good thing tomorrow is Monday so I can go back to work and rest a little.


----------



## duckmilk

Yep, I'd call that a teaser Kenny. Your picture looks like it was taken by Bandit 

Your sweetie seems a lot like my wife Dave. No way to rest and relax.


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I'm hoping I just need to get a new BS blade. Pushed my current Timberwolf pretty hard cutting some green chunks and now the blade isn't tracking very good on the wheel now. I had it centered and now it wants to ride on the front of the wheels. I hate messing the wheel alignment, since it was pretty dialed in from the factory.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Your sweetie seems a lot like my wife Dave. No way to rest and relax.


Well, she pushes herself harder than she pushes me, plus she puts up with me, so I guess I can't complain too much, Duck. Well, I can, just won't do me much good.

Steve, mine wasn't so much dull as worn a little unevenly. It kept wanting to pull to the left and was bogging down resawing a 4" board. New one was such a big difference I didn't even think of trying to reuse the old blade. It got chopped into pieces (aircraft snips FTW) and thrown in the bucket that goes to my blacksmith friend who'll make a knife blade or a scorp or something out of it. I really don't feel bad tossing it when I know it'll get used for something else.


----------



## Lazyman

> Man, I m hoping I just need to get a new BS blade. Pushed my current Timberwolf pretty hard cutting some green chunks and now the blade isn t tracking very good on the wheel now. I had it centered and now it wants to ride on the front of the wheels. I hate messing the wheel alignment, since it was pretty dialed in from the factory.
> 
> - Steve


Have you tried just cleaning the blade? I had that problem after milling a bunch of green wood and after soaking the blade in a some Mean Green cleaner to remove all of the build up, it saws and rides straight again. To soak it, I just coil the blade and soak it in largest $1.50 clear plastic plant tray Home Depot carries. The gunk just wipes off with a paper towel. You might need to make sure the tires don't have a lot of build up too.


----------



## doubleG469

Duck I was swamped all weekend, and just saw your note this morning. I will carve out time this weekend if it's good for you?

man I really gotta start thinking about what to make for this event.


----------



## bndawgs

> Man, I m hoping I just need to get a new BS blade. Pushed my current Timberwolf pretty hard cutting some green chunks and now the blade isn t tracking very good on the wheel now. I had it centered and now it wants to ride on the front of the wheels. I hate messing the wheel alignment, since it was pretty dialed in from the factory.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Have you tried just cleaning the blade? I had that problem after milling a bunch of green wood and after soaking the blade in a some Mean Green cleaner to remove all of the build up, it saws and rides straight again. To soak it, I just coil the blade and soak it in largest $1.50 clear plastic plant tray Home Depot carries. The gunk just wipes off with a paper towel. You might need to make sure the tires don t have a lot of build up too.
> 
> - Lazyman


I wish I would have thought of this before I started messing with the wheel alignment. I'm going to try that first. I'll order another blade in the meantime, just to have on hand.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The blade can also stretch more toward the cutting edge or the back edge resulting in a need for unusual tracking adjustments and given the disposable nature of band saw blades, I would always replace my consumables before messing with my hardware.


----------



## doubleG469

my bandsaw is roughly 2 years old and makes a horrible squealing noise that comes and goes. I am wondering how hard the bearing on the tracking wheels are to replace. Then I would need a forum topic to discuss the merits of each bearing and opinions as to which to use.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Are you referring to the upper wheel bearings or the blade guide bearings?


----------



## doubleG469

> Are you referring to the upper wheel bearings or the blade guide bearings?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yes!

LOL Yep both make a horrid sound.


----------



## HokieKen

You sure the wheel bearings are squealing Gary? I'd pull both sets of guide bearings clear and be sure if you haven't already. I have to replace my guide bearings, side and thrust, occasionally but never had an issue with the wheel bearings.


----------



## doubleG469

No but then again I am losing my hearing so…. I think I may have just jacked the settings all up messing with it and trying to cut too big a blank for the blade and saw… You never know with me…


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck I was swamped all weekend, and just saw your note this morning. I will carve out time this weekend if it s good for you?
> 
> man I really gotta start thinking about what to make for this event.
> 
> - doubleG469


I'll be here all weekend Gary.


----------



## hairy

I had a bandsaw tire come off the other day. Jet 14" with riser, 5/8" blade. It was weird, things got noisy, black chunks started showing up on the table, then the blade went crazy. All this took about 1 second.

The bottom tire was partly off the rim. I took it all apart, cleaned it up and put it back together and finished what I was cutting.

The tire is in better shape than I expected it would be, but I'll replace them both.


----------



## HokieKen

Did you have to change pants hairy? ;-) Anytime I've ever had a blade break on a bandsaw, I've had to!


----------



## GrantA

Y'all gotta quit tearing up band saws. 
I'm on the road today picking up my forklift and hopefully some more goodies! I'll post pics later


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

You wear pants in the shop?

Well they delayed my electrical inspection another week so I will be out working in the shop this week on my main project for the swap. Still tossing around ideas for goodies as well…


----------



## HokieKen

Don't be silly Mike. Of course I don't wear pants in the shop. We have bandsaws at work though.


----------



## doubleG469

Kenny you wear pants at work?


----------



## HokieKen

Pants… body paint. It's just semantics.


----------



## GrantA

Got the forklift, went another 30 miles with it and *used* the lift to load up more machines for the shop! It has been a good day, thanks in HUGE part to my dad!









My brother in laws firewood barn is in this pic, he services the NW Atlanta area.


----------



## Bluenote38

You do realize Grant you're our hero!!


----------



## HokieKen

Hero… and burglary target.


----------



## hairy

> Did you have to change pants hairy? ;-) Anytime I ve ever had a blade break on a bandsaw, I ve had to!
> 
> - HokieKen


 Not this time. Blade didn't break, I don't know what happened, or how.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Did you have to change pants hairy? ;-) Anytime I ve ever had a blade break on a bandsaw, I ve had to!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Not this time. Blade didn t break, I don t know what happened, or how.
> 
> - hairy


After high school, I worked in a wood manufacturing shop in Maryland. Educational Design if I remember right. They made building blocks and pre-school shape puzzles. I would spend eight hours a day on a band saw cutting out alphabet worms. A blade break was an every shift occurrence. I could tell when a blade was ready to go. It would cut crappy and you would feel it hitting the wood. I would ask the foreman if I could get a new blade, he would try it out and always say, "no, it will last a lot longer". Then I figured out just give it a "little twist and a push" and voila, broken blade! After working there, I pay no attention to a broke blade other then to cuss that I have to buy a new one. I also learned about complacency on a power tool when I split the tip of my finger with a band saw.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Did you have to change pants hairy? ;-) Anytime I ve ever had a blade break on a bandsaw, I ve had to!


That's why you wear brown trousers in the shop.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I'm in the south Dave so nobody wears trousers. We wear "britches" or "drawers" or "pants" ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

> Well I m in the south Dave so nobody wears trousers. We wear "britches" or "drawers" or "pants" ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


True, what are "trousers" anyway??


----------



## HokieKen

I think it's some kind of fly fishing lure Gary.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> True, what are "trousers" anyway??


They're like chaps, but without the airy backside.


----------



## duckmilk

My wife and I are going down to San Antonio tomorrow morning. She's taking her 4yo mare to a ranch horse show there. I'm looking forward to it.
I called my supervisor yesterday and asked if anyone would be mad at me for taking another couple of days off. He said "Who cares what other people think. It's no problem with me." 
I really like that guy.

Chaps, Americanized shortened name for Mexican chaparrejos, which when pronounced in spanish, the "ch" has a "sh" sound.


----------



## duckmilk

More possibly severe storms heading our way tonight. Two tornados confirmed in the county just south of us last night. LJ Putty texted me last night to make sure I knew what may head my way, not the first time he has done that. He's a great guy and I appreciate him.

Severe weather during the day is one thing. Overnight is a whole different prospect.


----------



## HokieKen

Just take cover and wait 'til the sun shines Duck. Couple of pre-storm brews wouldn't hurt ;-). Seriously though, stay safe!


----------



## GrantA

Pre storm beverages are a must. Hope yall are secure and hunkered down.


----------



## duckmilk

I've already had a bunch of brews. That's how I survive this ish ;-) Y'all know that if two guys fall off a ladder, the drunk one *won't* be the one hurt.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## hairy

> I ve already had a bunch of brews. That s how I survive this ish ;-) Y all know that if two guys fall off a ladder, the drunk one *won t* be the one hurt.
> 
> - duckmilk


 A friend of mine rolled and totalled his car, he might have got hurt if he wasn't drunk.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I wasn't drunk and I didn't total my truck but, I did go load it up with some free Black Cherry. The guy even threw in the VA creeper for free!

Wanted to make sure Nathan knows I'm not a dime store cowboy ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

And yes Gary, there can be a big bowl blank with your name on it ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

I'd never say that about you Kenny but that's because they don't have cowboys in Virginia. Dime store Hokie? Doesn't really have the same ring to it. 
Man! That's al lot of creeper. If the tree was dead, that's probably what killed it. I hope it's really creeper and not poison ivy.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Checking in guys. Been on vacation somewhere pretty for a few days. 
After s full day flying, landed in houston at midnight, now its 117am and we are still sitting on the plane. Dallas weather has affected logistics here apparently. Could be another hour or all night, they are just now offering us water.
Miserable!


----------



## doubleG469

> And yes Gary, there can be a big bowl blank with your name on it ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


You sure know how to make my day! HAHAHAHA


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Man! That's al lot of creeper. If the tree was dead, that's probably what killed it. I hope it's really creeper and not poison ivy.
> 
> - Lazyman


Well, it's at least part creeper because it had the thick tendrils. But, there was a ton of the "hair" too so it's possible that there was both poison ivy and creeper on this tree, not unusual in this area. I will say that if there was ivy in there, it's long dead and dried up because I haven't broken out and I definitely would have! I'm not sure why they felled this tree but it appears to have been healthy when they did. I saw no rot or bug tracks and it's been down for quite a while judging from the checking but the wood is still green and colorful.


----------



## Lazyman

Poison ivy has so many tendrils (several per inch) almost like hair that it sort of looks like a millipede while the Virginia creeper has more widely space tendrils. Just be careful. If you think that any of it is PI, I would peel if off the vines before cutting. You don't want to breath in any of the sawdust from poison ivy or get it in your eyes. It could put you in the hospital.


----------



## HokieKen

No worries, I cleared all of the vines off the wood last night with a hatchet before I anchorsealed the ends.

A guy I used to work with had a sister who had inhaled smoke from a burn pile that turned out to have a lot of poison ivy on it. Well, apparently the oil is still bad news even when being burned. It got into her lungs and she was hospitalized for months. Some 20 years later, it was still a major issue for her. I can't imagine having that irritating rash somewhere that I couldn't scratch it. Never mind the inflammation…


----------



## Lazyman

I'm lucky. I think that I may be immune to poison ivy. I've never gotten it. When traipsing through the woods in forestry school people in the group would be covered with rashes but I would only get a slight red spot for a few hours and it would go away.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I m lucky. I think that I may be immune to poison ivy. I ve never gotten it. When traipsing through the woods in forestry school people in the group would be covered with rashes but I would only get a slight red spot for a few hours and it would go away.
> 
> - Lazyman


lucky man I get it if the wind blows it on me :<(((((((((((((


----------



## bndawgs

I used to not be allergic, but now that i'm older i've started to get the rash from ivy i think. either that or i was extremely lucky growing up and never got in contact with it.


----------



## HokieKen

It's funny, when I was a kid, I was completely impervious to poison ivy. I would always try to trick my brother into running after me through a patch because he would break out and I wouldn't ;-) I would yank the vines off trees and play Indiana Jones. Never so much as an itch.

So I never paid it any attention. Well, about 10 years ago, I spent a day cleaning out the woods on the edge of our property because it had gotten grown up and wasn't pleasant to look at from our porch. I woke up in the middle of the night that night and truthfully thought I was dying. I was burning and itching all over. My forearms and ankles were swollen like I was pregnant. My wife was convinced something had bitten me out in the woods and wanted to take me to the ER right then. After some calamine and ice though, I was able to go back to sleep so I waited until morning and when it was still intense when I got up, I went to the doctor immediately.

So, the moral of the story is, I wasn't allergic to the stuff until I was which wasn't until my early 30's. So even if it's never bothered you, give it a wide berth!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> It s funny, when I was a kid, I was completely impervious to poison ivy. I would always try to trick my brother into running after me through a patch because he would break out and I wouldn t ;-) I would yank the vines off trees and play Indiana Jones. Never so much as an itch.
> 
> So I never paid it any attention. Well, about 10 years ago, I spent a day cleaning out the woods on the edge of our property because it had gotten grown up and wasn t pleasant to look at from our porch. I woke up in the middle of the night that night and truthfully thought I was dying. I was burning and itching all over. My forearms and ankles were swollen like I was pregnant. My wife was convinced something had bitten me out in the woods and wanted to take me to the ER right then. After some calamine and ice though, I was able to go back to sleep so I waited until morning and when it was still intense when I got up, I went to the doctor immediately.
> 
> So, the moral of the story is, I wasn t allergic to the stuff until I was which wasn t until my early 30 s. So even if it s never bothered you, give it a wide berth!
> 
> - HokieKen


I think this Is called karma :<)))


----------



## Lazyman

What I can I say Kenny. Karma is a wicked bitch! ;-)

I've heard that you can develop the sensitivity through frequent exposure so I've always avoided it, though my neighbor who could get it by just saying the name 3 times used to call me when he found some in his yard. He always offered me a Bud Light as thanks but I would rather eat the ivy than drink a Bud Light.


----------



## hairy

I ate some General Tso's chicken that sent me to the ER. My fingers got real fat, looked like red water balloons. Itched something awful. I had that same meal from the same place many times before, but never again.


----------



## HokieKen

> What I can I say Kenny. Karma is a wicked bitch! ;-)
> 
> I ve heard that you can develop the sensitivity through frequent exposure so I ve always avoided it, though my neighbor who could get it by just saying the name 3 times used to call me when he found some in his yard. He always offered me a Bud Light as thanks but *I would rather eat the ivy than drink a Bud Light*.
> 
> - Lazyman


I actually LOL'ed at that one ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> I ate some General Tso s chicken that sent me to the ER. My fingers got real fat, looked like red water balloons. Itched something awful. I had that same meal from the same place many times before, but never again.
> 
> - hairy


You must be allergic to cats.


----------



## bndawgs

granite plate is on sale at woodcraft. $30

Edit: it's the smaller one from the previous sale.


----------



## hairy

I like cats. If you cook them right.


----------



## HokieKen

Getting back on topic. Here's a barbecue-related challenge, caption this photo:









GO!


----------



## doubleG469

> Getting back on topic. Here s a barbecue-related challenge, caption this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!
> 
> - HokieKen


When there's not enough wood in your bar b que. ( will let you define "wood")


----------



## bndawgs

> Getting back on topic. Here s a barbecue-related challenge, caption this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!
> 
> - HokieKen


Did you bring any buns for this weiner?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here's a poison ivy story. Almost embarrassed to tell it. When I was young, I went on an all week end boy scout camp out. Lots of fun! Packed everything I needed, except toilet paper. That's right, I accidentally used poison ivy for toilet paper! Bad news indeed. I was severely broke out. After a few trips to the Doctor, it cleared up. Never had it again after that. Even with years of military training in which everyone was breaking out, except me. Of coarse, I never used it for toilet paper again either!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Loving the poison ivy TP story, Jeff.

Gentlemen, I'm afraid the time has come - I must respectfully bow out of this swap. If it matters, I came home from vacation to an incredible list of must-dos, many of which simply won't get done; so a want-to-do like the swap would mean I'm shirking more meaningful, if less fun, responsibilities.
I had hopes that an IDEA (IKEA?) I had would have panned out and I could get off easy. Unfortunately it was not to be. I'll still use the idea, maybe, but it could be months before I get around to it.
Anyway thanks, y'all, it's been a lot of fun hanging around and trying to keep up with posts. No doubt I'll check in every once in a while! And hope to get in on a future swap when I have more time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Gentlemen, I'm afraid the time has come - I must respectfully bow out of this swap.


It's okay, John. You can hang out in the peanut gallery with me.

It's May now. Just mowed the lawn here for the first time of the season. Which means it's time for the first lawnmower beer of the season.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome score Grant! Jeff, I just don't wipe my ass anymore so stiff like that doesn't happen.

Kenny, look at the chick on the right in that photo. That nose and the only one staring at the camera. I swear she took her wicked witch of the West hat off for that pic. The broom is probably just behind the log. She freaks me out a little for some reason. The helmet chick is more my speed and with her wearing a helmet she might fair better than the last one. The dude is obviously wearing a helmet because he has to. Probably has since he was two years old. Might even drive the short bus theses days if he's a functional type of guy.


----------



## EarlS

> Getting back on topic. Here s a barbecue-related challenge, caption this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!
> 
> - HokieKen


"Which one of you "ladies" does this belong to?"

Or maybe this is a gender reveal - "My surgery was successful"

For those family oriented types - "Different malts"


----------



## EarlS

Anyone keeping score at home - the Mississippi is officially is at the highest flood stage ever locally, breaking the 1993 record. 22.7 ft or so, I think. Davenport made national news a couple days ago when the downtown river front flood barriers broke and flooded several blocks. The river has been at flood stage for over 40 days and is expected to be that high for another month or more. We had 6 inches of rain this week and next week could see another 4-6 inches.

We are fortunate that all of the flooding is only an inconvenience to our family. We have friends whose houses are or fields are underwater.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> What I can I say Kenny. Karma is a wicked bitch! ;-)
> 
> I ve heard that you can develop the sensitivity through frequent exposure so I ve always avoided it, though my neighbor who could get it by just saying the name 3 times used to call me when he found some in his yard. He always offered me a Bud Light as thanks but I would rather eat the ivy than drink a Bud Light.
> 
> - Lazyman


I too used to be virtually impervious then about 12 years ago was camping with some buds and we always had to mow and run a weedeater around where tents would be set up. Little did I know I was wacking down a whole patch of poison ivy wearing shorts instead of long pants, I looked like the jolly green giant I was so covered in the stuff. Unloading while consuming my normal camping sustenance of SoCo & donuts might have fogged my judgement. I jumped in the creek when I was done to swim and clean off but it was too late. Two days later I had very defined lines between where my socks ended and the bottom of my shorts started that were severely swollen and very, very itchy. I knew what I had but couldn't understand why as I had been in the stuff thousands of times before and gotten little if any rash. Well now I pay better attention because if I get in it, I'm gonna be itchin!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> What I can I say Kenny. Karma is a wicked bitch! ;-)
> 
> I ve heard that you can develop the sensitivity through frequent exposure so I ve always avoided it, though my neighbor who could get it by just saying the name 3 times used to call me when he found some in his yard. He always offered me a Bud Light as thanks but I would rather eat the ivy than drink a Bud Light.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I too used to be virtually impervious then about 12 years ago was camping with some buds and we always had to mow and run a weedeater around where tents would be set up. Little did I know I was wacking down a whole patch of poison ivy and wearing shorts, I looked like the jolly green giant I was so covered in the stuff. Unpacking while consuming my normal camping sustenance of SoCo & donuts might have fogged my judgement. I jumped in the creek when I was done to swim and clean off but it was too late. Two days later I had very defined lines between where my socks ended and the bottom of my shorts started that were severely swollen and very, very itchy. I knew what I had but couldn t understand why as I had been in the stuff thousands of times before and gotten little if any rash. Well now I pay better attention because if I get in it, I m gonna be itchin!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## doubleG469

Ok so as a child I was severely allergic to poison ivy and the variants. One such occasion had it all over my face, and I mean eyelids and all. I learned that summer a very valuable hillbilly/*********************************** remedy that I will share with you now.

Take sweet milk (whole or more cream) and mix a paste with gun powder (my aunt used shotgun shells she cut open) apply the paste to the affected areas and let it sit. I know it sounds stupid but it works like nothing else I have found.

next time you wipe your butt with poison ivy you will be thanking me for this. the person who has to apply it to your taint won't but you will.


----------



## HokieKen

If/when I get it again, I'll give that a shot Gary. Honestly, if I thought it would relieve the pain, I'd spread skunk crap on it.


----------



## HokieKen

"I'll be damned, the Ebay seller was right; Buying Evil Knievel's old helmets did get me chicks! *Now, who wants to see my weiner*?!"


----------



## Mosquito

Crazy Earl. We've got a cabin on the Mississippi up here in MN (Lake Pepin), and haven't beena ble to get there yet this year due to the water level still being above sewer pipe level where we're at. Fortunate that's the only issue we have… They were about a foot away from moving all of the trailers (mobile homes on a man made paninsula around a harbor), which is never fun.

We've been above flood stage since the end of February, but looks like the current forecast is sometime late next week it might get back down to the beginning of flood stage. We'll see how much the rain we're supposed to get next week impacts that

My in-laws are up in the Fargo, ND area and while their house is fine (thanks to a ring dike), they had to run 3 15,000gph pumps for a while to pump melt water out from inside the dike to keep it away from some full grain bins. Their fields are largely under water, but he officially retired from farming his own land, rents it out, and is now an hourly farm hand for the guys he's renting it to (and has been partnered with for decades).

This was the gravel road out to their house 2 weeks ago. The water is only about 6" below the road, and that was down from earlier that week when the road was under water in a few places


----------



## HokieKen

That's downright apocalyptic lookin' Mos. Cool! (The pics, not the whole situation with the Mississippi…)


----------



## HokieKen

Meanwhile in Georgia…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you're ok, Earl. Ditto, Mos.


----------



## Lazyman

> If/when I get it again, I ll give that a shot Gary. Honestly, if I thought it would relieve the pain, I d spread skunk crap on it.
> 
> - HokieKen


Here is a guide to skunk scat identification just in case you need it.


----------



## HokieKen

What do you mean "just in case"? Who doesn't need a Skunk Shat Guide?


----------



## HokieKen

Had to drop a small Apple tree at one of my Mom's rental properties today after recent winds split it. Was excited because it looked like a healthy, if small, tree. Nope. Heartwood was almost entirely rotted out and full of bugs. This was the haul from the whole tree :-(


----------



## DavePolaschek

That'll stabilize right pretty, Kenny. Maybe fill the bug-tracks with dyed epoxy?


----------



## HokieKen

We'll see Dave. I'll give it time to dry then see what it needs ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Little over a week to progress pics girls! I sent mine to Grant but he won't "P" me for some reason.


----------



## mikeacg

Got the last of the pieces I needed to get started on my main swap piece. Should make the deadline just fine (knock on wood)...


----------



## GrantA

Kenny I got your P added. That damned blue bird is the wild card

Been a little busy, if I wasn't broke before I'm gonna be now for a little while - funny how opportunities have popped up right after I did the deal on the new shop. Headed home with the rest of the knife shop we bought out 









And I was able to work the deal Friday on some equipment I wanted from a shut down millwork shop including a 37" wide belt sander, 12-14 saw, 3 phase unisaw, shaper etc. Just need to get it all set up to start recouping some cash! Scary and exciting all at once.


----------



## duckmilk

I notice you didn't take a picture of the whole pickup Earl. Are the front tires still on the ground???



> I would rather eat the ivy than drink a Bud Light.
> 
> - Lazyman


+1

I never had issues with poison ivy before, but last year I got into something that made my hands swell. Unfortunately, I don't know if it was ivy or poison oak, we have both here.


----------



## duckmilk

Rained on us hard in San Antonio Friday night and Saturday afternoon. Best I could get from the intermittent weather forecasts, there was a huge storm heading east between the Houston and Corpus Christi area with winds up to 100mph. That could have been the reason John was stranded in Houston.


----------



## EarlS

I keep forgetting to download progress pictures to send to Grant. Funny how not having a regular shop and routine messes up everything else. Even though the swap items aren't complicated, not having the tools is making this one of the most challenging things I've done in a while. I'm definitely learning some new tricks.


----------



## HokieKen

Kinda stinks living like an animal doesn't it Earl? ;-) I'm sure whatever you've got going on will impress.

Texas is mad Duck! Must be the border wall down there creating unusual weather patterns ;-)


----------



## Woodmaster1

Progress pic sent


----------



## mikeacg

The weather is confusing Duck… Why would Earl take a picture of Grant's pickup truck?

Progress picture? You make it sound like I know what I am doing…


----------



## duckmilk

> Kinda stinks living like an animal doesn t it Earl? ;-) I m sure whatever you ve got going on will impress.
> 
> Texas is mad Duck! Must be the border wall down there creating unusual weather patterns ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Put up a tent in the backyard for your shop Earl.

The only border wall I'm aware of in TX is near El Paso where they are coming through in the thousands. TX has gun boats patrolling the river, but it is a looong river. I blame the weather on CA, that's where all this stuff is coming from. Wave after wave. I'm originally from the desert and actually like rain, but would be happy if someone put the cork back in the bottle for a little while.


----------



## EarlS

Duck - I could send you some of the rain we've been getting as a BBQ Swap bonus item ;+)

Actually, having to downsize to a smaller shop footprint has me re-thinking my idea of what is essential in my shop. Since I sold almost all of the large tools I can consider a more novel approach for their replacement as well, maybe a horizontal router table or a flip station for the planer and spindle sander. I've seen some nice looking shop made stuff on Woodsmith and some of the online stores that is less expensive and uses less floor space as well.


----------



## HokieKen

I have my planer and belt/disc sander on a flip top cart Earl. It is a great space saver as long as you make sure the two tools you put on it are not tools that you ever want to use at the same time. Mine also has collapsible wings on the sides that serve as infeed/outfeed support for the planer. Which, I never use… probably because they are a little cumbersome to flip up. I should really remedy that :-/

Why a horizontal router instead of vertical? Or did you mean in addition to a vertical one? Just curious ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

One more weekend before progress pics are due. Everybody got something in process?

I see a "P" beside John's name in the OP but I thought I remembered him chickening out. Was that just a bad dream?


----------



## doubleG469

> Texas is mad Duck! Must be the border wall down there creating unusual weather patterns ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Fake news, there is no border wall… only a flood of illegals


----------



## HokieKen

Of course there's a wall Gary. Trump said he was gonna build a wall so there must be ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Loving the poison ivy TP story, Jeff.
> 
> Gentlemen, I m afraid the time has come - I must respectfully bow out of this swap. If it matters, I came home from vacation to an incredible list of must-dos, many of which simply won t get done; so a want-to-do like the swap would mean I m shirking more meaningful, if less fun, responsibilities.
> I had hopes that an IDEA (IKEA?) I had would have panned out and I could get off easy. Unfortunately it was not to be. I ll still use the idea, maybe, but it could be months before I get around to it.
> Anyway thanks, y all, it s been a lot of fun hanging around and trying to keep up with posts. No doubt I ll check in every once in a while! And hope to get in on a future swap when I have more time.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I was wondering the same thing Kenny … Grant is too busy playing with his new toys LOL :>))))

post #1276


----------



## doubleG469

> Of course there s a wall Gary. Trump said he was gonna build a wall so there must be ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


That's what everyone in Non-Border states think. I can guarantee you there is NOT a deterrent or means of stopping. I am all for the idea of these sanctuary city/states taking the ones detained and assuming some of the burden. all for immigration, just not illegal immigration.

enough of that talk now back to wood.


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone here ride bicycles in mckinney/dallas tx area? Thinking about getting my mountain bike back out and trying some of these 10+ mile no drop bike rides out.


----------



## HokieKen

Why Keebler? Did they run out of gas in Dallas or something?


----------



## Keebler1

For fun Kenny. Not all of us have a cape to run around in


----------



## bndawgs

speaking of bicycles, my 26gal air compressor stopped working. need to find some time to mess with it.


----------



## Lazyman

> Anyone here ride bicycles in mckinney/dallas tx area? Thinking about getting my mountain bike back out and trying some of these 10+ mile no drop bike rides out.
> 
> - Keebler1


I used to ride the trails in Plano quite regularly but I never did it with a group. Plano has a decent set of trails and marked road routes as well. I occasionally see the groups riding through Plano, there seems to be fewer of them than I used to see. I suspect they are meeting further north so that they can ride out of the city? One of these days I'll get my bikes rideable again.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> speaking of bicycles, my 26gal air compressor stopped working. need to find some time to mess with it.
> 
> - Steve


Speaking of air compressors, my toaster oven is acting up.


----------



## GrantA

Nah I'm following along, have been busy though! 
I have emailed John for confirmation, gave him guilt trip. Since I already put a P there…


----------



## GrantA

Duck? Is that you??
Drop top Cowboy


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - the horizontal planer is an interesting idea that I can give real consideration now that I am without a router table. Always before, I had a table so I couldn't really justify getting something that worked better for me than what I had.

I need to spend some time writing down needs/wants/requirements for the various pieces of equipment that were in the shop but aren't now. For another example: I will buy a DW735 planer but I'm not sure I will spring for the mobile base and wings since I can build a suitable base cabinet for it that might also be able to be used for a miter station or drill press. A lot of the shop layout I previously used was predicated around what tools I had, not what the best set up would be. Starting with a relatively clean slate should result in an overall better set up with less tools that rarely get used. It also gives me something to ponder when I'm out riding my bike.

Which reminds me - I keep forgetting to send a progress picture to Grant.


----------



## doubleG469

> speaking of bicycles, my 26gal air compressor stopped working. need to find some time to mess with it.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Speaking of air compressors, my toaster oven is acting up.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Speaking of toaster ovens, how's the processing of that beautiful Cherry?


----------



## bndawgs

woodcraft order arrives today. yeah!!


----------



## HokieKen

That's weird Steve. I didn't even order anything but, what the hell, I'll take it.


----------



## bndawgs

haha. ordered a granite plate(probably don't need, lol) and a couple kits that will hopefully make me get the lathe out


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny - the horizontal planer is an interesting idea that I can give real consideration now that I am without a router table. Always before, I had a table so I couldn t really justify getting something that worked better for me than what I had.
> 
> ...
> 
> - EarlS


A horizontal planer just sounds stupid Earl. A horizontal router would be much more practical. I guess I was mostly curious about what you find desirable in a horizontal vs the vertical setup. I can see the horizontal being useful for mortises but that's about it. And I know you have that fancy Leigh jig so I doubt that's what's on your mind ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Duh - Horizontal ROUTER….... sometimes my fingers type whatever they want independent of what I'm thinking.


----------



## Lazyman

You talking about a router like this one in Woodsmith # 222? (Hopefully you can see that link if you don't subscribe to WS.) That particular one is a combo and I doubt it takes up less room than a typical standalone router table.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - the link didn't work but I recall seeing the WS version on one of their recent shows on PBS. MLCS also has one.

I'm not set on one, just considering all of the options for cost, usefulness, and space required.


----------



## bndawgs

link worked for me. it's a convertible router table that allows you to use the router vertical or horizontal


----------



## HokieKen

I think it's a dumb idea Earl. I forbid it.


----------



## GrantA

Earl if you want space savings, I really don't think you can beat hanging the router in a tablesaw wing.

If you don't mind giving up some space I could make you a deal on a 3-spindle ritter shaper 8-D


----------



## bndawgs

Grant, did you ever cut into that piece of cherry?


----------



## mikeacg

I've been looking at that MLCS one for many years, Earl, and wanting to own it. Now I see they are making it better and better so I'm glad I held off! Maybe I'll put one in my new shop too! Seems like I keep saying this is my last shop ever and then I move or buy another building and start over again. I'm getting too old for this!!!
The new shop has a walk-in cooler in it though…


----------



## mikeacg

> If you don t mind giving up some space I could make you a deal on a 3-spindle ritter shaper 8-D
> 
> - GrantA


Dang! Pics and price with shipping (49868)!!! Ha ha ha!


----------



## HokieKen

I'll answer for Grant: $75 shipped


----------



## GrantA

Mike if you're for real let's talk. I want to keep it but my shop is getting cramped and I haven't put anything in it yet! It needs space all around it for sure. It's a beast


----------



## GrantA

Kenny that's the price for an autographed picture of it


----------



## HokieKen

How's that thing gonna sign its name?


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,

I don't even know what it is but I like the sound of it! Probably have to put it in the outside shop… I'll PM you!

Kenny,

Go to your room until the adults are done talking… Ha ha ha!


----------



## EarlS

Here's a swap teaser from my new state of the art shop:


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck? Is that you??
> Drop top Cowboy
> 
> - GrantA


That dime store cowboy doesn't even have a moustache, much less a Wrangler's butt.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hey guys,
Yes indeed I've dropped out, just wanted to let you Texas folks know that if you're looking to experiment with a CNC router, I'm selling my old one here https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/304533

Looking forward to seeing what y'all make! I'm certain from Earl's flushcut saw being out that he just trimmed an inlay flush. Probably an inlaid clock rigged as a timer for BBQ. Sorry for spoiling it Earl!


----------



## EarlS

Dang it John you weren't supposed to tell anyone!!!! ;+) Sorry to hear you have to drop out.

BTW - the 2×2 is my "vise".

Anyone want to guess what the theme is for my swap entry???


----------



## GrantA

> Anyone want to guess what the theme is for my swap entry???
> 
> - EarlS


Umm, is it BBQ? I kinda hope so 



> Grant, did you ever cut into that piece of cherry?
> -Steve


Not yet, it's hanging out. I need to mill it into turning squares along with some pecan I have and stash them to dry a little while


----------



## HokieKen

> ..
> Anyone want to guess what the theme is for my swap entry???
> 
> - EarlS


Corn


----------



## EarlS

Kenny's answer took longer than I expected.


----------



## HokieKen

I was trying to give the slow kids a chance.


----------



## doubleG469

corn?

Oh wait…


----------



## EarlS

I'm wondering if toothpicks would meet the swap requirements? Just asking for a friend.


----------



## HokieKen

toothpicks > corn


----------



## Mosquito

mini corn-cabobs using toothpicks


----------



## HokieKen

Don't encourage him Mos' ;-) Knowing Earl everybody in the swap will end up with a tiny little carved cob holders that he whittled out with his knives and inlaid kernels into using his DeWalt pull saw and some kind of glue he made from corn syrup. ;-)

Earl's family pic:


----------



## HokieKen

Just can't help it…


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I was asking about toothpicks in case you were still without an idea. Now that you mention it, popcorn and toothpicks would make fine BBQ hors'devours (that's French for snack). Or maybe some baby corn??

Don't make me post the I-80 song for you again. Corn..corn…corn…corn…what's that smell?


----------



## HokieKen

I am NEVER without ideas Earl. I may, at times, lack energy, motivation, materials, tools or skills. But I always have ideas ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Why is Grant beating up that corn?

I just grabbed a couple board feet of maple if you need some.


----------



## duckmilk

What's maple got to do with corn Dave? Stay on topic ;-P

Still raining. Got the weeds cut down on one and a half of two pastures yesterday. Still have a third pasture waiting for the rain to stop. The rain has allowed the weeds to get ahead of me. Need to weed kill and fertilize at some point so we have good grass for the horses.

I thought I asked for someone to put the cork back in the bottle.


----------



## duckmilk

Maybe you should invest in corn Kenny.

Wall Street Journal:

https://quotes.wsj.com/futures/US/CORN


----------



## HokieKen

Corn is the devil's food Duck. I'll have nothing to do with it.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - feel the love!!!


----------



## PoohBaah

I hate to do this but I am going to bow out. I have not started anything and I honestly will not have the time needed to build something that is up par with everyone else for this swap. It has been a long drag of a spring and we were finally just able to get in the fields this week. We had to part way with our farm hand so my role there has increased drastically on top of my normal 6-3 day job. Roughly I get about 20 minutes on Sunday afternoon for myself.

Again I apologize that I will not have anything for this swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Corn knocks babies out Earl. Is that really what you want? Unconscious zombie babies?


----------



## HokieKen

And, if it can't get them when they're little…


----------



## HokieKen

Pooh, no.


----------



## EarlS

I'm guessing the baby had a little corn whiskey added to his bottle.

Alf???

Neil - sorry to see you go. We all understand that the real world gets in the way of woodworking on occasion. Make sure and plant plenty of sweet corn for Kenny!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Let's not pretend you aren't old enough to remember Alf Earl.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Let s not pretend you aren t old enough to remember Alf Earl.
> 
> - HokieKen


i can remember alfs dad ET and his grandpa Mork from ork :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

Loved Mork and Mindy


----------



## hairy

> Let s not pretend you aren t old enough to remember Alf Earl.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> i can remember alfs dad ET and his grandpa Mork from ork :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Mork was but a gleam in his pappy's eye back when Gort was boss. Klatu barada nikto!


----------



## HokieKen

You got me on that one hairy. Had to google Gort ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, here's another one to revive the thread.

Caption this photo:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Alright, here s another one to revive the thread.
> 
> Caption this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Freaking badass awesomeness.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not to confuse anyone but Kenny is creepy with pictures. He goes to any length to get them. Even coming to my apparently not so secret lair.

He's just jealous that my cape is better than his.


----------



## HokieKen

"I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny
I AM as cool as Kenny"


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Alright, here s another one to revive the thread.
> 
> Caption this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Freaking badass awesomeness.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


UMMMM WONDER IF IM AS CUTE AS KENNY









:<)))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I give my sidekick a cape and he goes all crazy.


----------



## EarlS

I remember Alf… I was just surprised Kenny found a childhood picture where he was wearing an Alf shirt.

Space 1999, Space Ghost, Battlestar Galactica, ARK II, Buck Rogers, Mighty Morphin Power Rangers, all come to mind.


----------



## HokieKen

I still say you need an orange leotard.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can agree with that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Caption this photo:


Clark Kent goes shopping at Kohl's.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice one Yeti! )))


----------



## HokieKen

BTW, notice that the logo on Dave's cape and mask is his logo. Grant knows this company down in GA called Everfan who custom makes all kinds of stuff. And it's nice stuff, not dollar store tablecloth stuff. That's where my cape came from too.









Of course, Dave still lacks headgear and a sidekick ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's true, nice stuff. The logo on the back of my cape is an 18" round patch. Amazing work. It's not even crazy spendy for the quality.

I have a sidekick much better than yours.

Her cape is green and she has a utility bag.


----------



## HokieKen

She even has Wonder Woman bracelets! Awesome! I have two sidekicks though…









Gotta be some good women to dress like that for their dumbass husbands ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't have to share a cape with my sidekick. Just sayin.


----------



## HokieKen

It's more fun sharing one. Just sayin.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll disagree, the stories I could tell…....


----------



## bigblockyeti

I gotta be honest, my wife would shoot me just on principle if I ordered a cape, cheap or not. Since I'm half Scottish I might be able to get away with a kilt but after researching a proper kilt, I was blown away at what a full getup can cost.


----------



## GrantA

I bet Scott at everfan would make a superhero kilt!


----------



## RichBolduc

Sharing is caring!!!!

Rich



> I don t have to share a cape with my sidekick. Just sayin.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## HokieKen

Well Yeti. I didn't have to order a cape. Mine was earned rather than purchased.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - did my progress picture make it to you?


----------



## Lazyman

It's pretty significant that one sidekick wore the cape in public while other did not leave the kitchen. Maybe she was being held captive, though I must say that Dave's in public picture does look like a scene from a stalker movie.


----------



## HokieKen

That's not in public Nathan. Dave has a parking garage under his house.


----------



## GrantA

Earl I did, just did some housekeeping on the list.


----------



## HokieKen

The rest of you guys have until Monday for progress pics!


----------



## Mosquito

I hope that's Monday night…


----------



## GrantA

Me too Mos! Lol


----------



## mikeacg

Late Monday night…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> It's pretty significant that one sidekick wore the cape in public while other did not leave the kitchen. Maybe she was being held captive, though I must say that Dave's in public picture does look like a scene from a stalker movie.
> 
> - Lazyman


That photo was in our lair Nathan, it's a superhero thing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

just as you thought all the corn talk was over LOL *4 Kenny eyes only** :<)))))))*


----------



## HokieKen

You'll go blind if you use those Tony!


----------



## doubleG469

Man when they come search ya'lls search history, someone is going to be beyond confused.


----------



## EarlS

What do you call the IA State Fair? A Corn-ival…...

That joke was ….... Corny

What do you use to cool your house in IA? Air CORN-ditioning










I'm here all week folks!!!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Keebler1

Kenny found his corn maze


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't go anywhere near that satanic stalk Keebler.


----------



## RichBolduc

Guess I'm set for the summer…. All 3 summers we have in Fl and the 4 days of winter.










Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Progress pics Monday. Sweat boys, sweat! ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Too cold up here to sweat and I'm too busy wheelin' and dealin' on tools to work on my swap item. I've still got 2 whole days to get the picture in…


----------



## HokieKen

Cold still Mike? Not here. It's only 70 today but the humidity makes it feel like 90


----------



## duckmilk

It only got up to 59 degrees in Dallas yesterday, which is south of me. Did some driving around this afternoon and only saw 63 on the pickup thermometer. My rain gauge has registered 5.35" of rain for May so far.

Making pork carnitas. I've made a lot of Mexican food, but this is the first time for carnitas. Also I'm making pinto beans to go with it and just finished making guacamole. Store bought tortillas this time instead of making my own because I got lazy. I should have bought corn tortillas instead of flour )


----------



## MSquared

The vote is split on corn and flour Tortillas here. I like flour. Better texture to me. Carnitas rock! Gonna pick up a Pork Butt (Shoulder) to do up in the slow cooker maybe tomorrow. Pulled Pork for the week. Daughter whipped up some mean Guacamole and took it to work before I could dive in !! Dang!
Here's a question ….. Why is it that craftspeople/artists tend to be good cooks and chefs tend to be artists/musicians, etc., outside of their main crafts?


----------



## mikeacg

We're running 15-20 degrees below normal this month. Keeps the grass from growing though as I don't have time for mowing. 2 weeks until I open the gallery and I don't have a ceiling or floor yet… Gonna be a mad rush!


----------



## duckmilk

The carnitas were a hit. My wife ate a small piece and said "OMG, there's a party in my mouth".
I watched several videos on making them and discovered everyone makes them differently, so I made up my own recipe using parts from several of them. Adding the juice plus both halves of an orange was the crowning jewel.


----------



## MSquared

Hmmmm…. that sounds quite nice Duck. What recipe did you start with?


----------



## duckmilk

I'll post links to 2 for you Marty:

Pati used to have a tv cooking show

And this guy also had some good ideas

I did the sear first like Pati did. I did *not* use sweetened condensed milk and it really didn't need any more sweet added other than the orange juice.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok so mother's day and my daughter graduated college kept me from working on anything for the swap. Grant I will get something done for the swap but no progress pic from me at this time.


----------



## HokieKen

Priorities Gary, priorities.


----------



## Lazyman

"If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy"


----------



## Woodmaster1

I down to finishing the swap items. They should be doe this week. I am finishing up my kitchen cabinets this week as well. Should be installing them next week if all goes to plan. My wife wants done for the boys graduation party in June.


----------



## HokieKen

"The boys" Woodmaster? Got twins?

I'm shooting to finish my swap project up this week as well. Holy crap I'm ahead on this one


----------



## EarlS

> "The boys" Woodmaster? Got twins?
> 
> I m shooting to finish my swap project up this week as well. Holy crap I m ahead on this one
> 
> - HokieKen


Well obviously, you didn't make it challenging enough. I suggest that you get back out there and get cracking on some bonus items. Get to it, time's wasting…..

If you need an idea, I could use a BGE cart with drawers, a granite counter top, and maybe a spot for a fridge. If you hurry you could have it built and delivered it by the swap deadline.


----------



## HokieKen

I would Earl but Grant said I can't have your name.


----------



## HokieKen

Awful lot of P-less names up there…


----------



## hairy

About 20 years ago I spent some time in the Eagle Pass, Texas area. The fella's down there taught me how to make fajitas, guisado, and Pico de gallo. Cooking was on a wok made from a disc out of a disc harrow, over mesquite.

I brought home about 50 lbs of mesquite and made a wok. I don't have the wok anymore,it went MIA during a move,
but I still make the food the way I learned it.

A few years later, my wife and I were in a huge Mexican restaurant in Phoenix, at the mall. I asked the waiter if they had guisado. He said," No That's Mexican food"


----------



## Woodmaster1

> "The boys" Woodmaster? Got twins?
> 
> I m shooting to finish my swap project up this week as well. Holy crap I m ahead on this one
> 
> - HokieKen


I have twin girls that turned 40 this year, the twin boys we adopted from foster care 18 years ago. Hopefully this is the last graduation party we have to put on. The food we are having goes along with the swap chicken quarters and pulled pork.


----------



## Bluenote38

> About 20 years ago I spent some time in the Eagle Pass, Texas area. The fella s down there taught me how to make fajitas, guisado, and Pico de gallo. Cooking was on a wok made from a disc out of a disc harrow, over mesquite.
> 
> - hairy


 I could use a really good guisado recipe if you can share it! The local Mex Restaurant quit selling it - I think because it's real Mexican, not Ameri-Mex // TexMex // Taco Bell….


----------



## EarlS

> I would Earl but Grant said I can t have your name.
> 
> - HokieKen


That's why it would be BONUS item…. see how I'm making the connection there??? ;+)


----------



## HokieKen

Good on you Woodmaster. 40 to 18 is quite a split but good for you and your wife. My wife and I do foster care for short term temporary cases. Seeing what some of those kids come from kinda makes you want to cry while you rip some parents' limbs off and relocate them into available orifices. It's really awesome when you see kids that survive that and grow to be well-adjusted adults. And it's *always* a result of dedicated care-givers/adoptive parents.


----------



## HokieKen

I can't help you with a cart or countertop Earl. But, I will send you a spot for a fridge.


----------



## doubleG469

> "The boys" Woodmaster? Got twins?
> 
> I m shooting to finish my swap project up this week as well. Holy crap I m ahead on this one
> 
> - HokieKen


Now you jinxed yourself…


----------



## HokieKen

There's always etsy ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

I thought I was ahead of the curve too Kenny but when I checked my project this morning, I noticed a bit of warping going on. If I can't pull it back into shape, I'll have to cut another top for it and it will cost a few bonus items.
Going shopping tomorrow for flooring and suspended ceiling for my latest project. Spending a lot of time on it but it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## hairy

> About 20 years ago I spent some time in the Eagle Pass, Texas area. The fella s down there taught me how to make fajitas, guisado, and Pico de gallo. Cooking was on a wok made from a disc out of a disc harrow, over mesquite.
> 
> - hairy
> 
> I could use a really good guisado recipe if you can share it! The local Mex Restaurant quit selling it - I think because it s real Mexican, not Ameri-Mex // TexMex // Taco Bell….
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Nothing got wrote down. 
Sear some beef, add in onions, garlic, tomatoes, salt,black pepper, cumin. They used serrano peppers, too hot for me. Play around with that and make it how you like it.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Woodmaster!

To me, carne guisada is beef in a gravy and carne asada has no gravy. If serrano chiles are too hot, you might try a poblano instead. Here is an easy recipe I saved and have made, but I added some spicy chiles and beer, South Texas Carne Guisada.
It's a starting place, modify it as you like.


----------



## MSquared

Thank you, Duck. Haven't watched Pati in quite a while. She does rock! Likin' the Carnitas from the guy too. I got a hankerin' ... Looks like you've awakened some taste buds here.


----------



## MSquared

Thank you, Duck. Haven't watched Pati in quite a while. She does rock! Likin' the Carnitas from the guy too. I got a hankerin' ... Looks like you've awakened some taste buds here. P.S.; that Guisada recipe looks interesting …


----------



## clieb91

Just realized I'm last. I'm still around though and looking forward to progress now that I have some other thinsg caught up. Progress pic sent.  
Now lets see if I've missed anything the past 5 days.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

You're welcome Marty!

You're welcome Marty!

You haven't missed much Chris, unless you like seeing guys bragging about and showing off their capes.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You forgot to mention the rain, Duck.

Been busy around here. My sweetie started home projects on five different rooms in her house, and then her pop fell and broke a hip. Felt like a one armed long tailed paper hanger in a room full of rocking chairs on roller skates. Or something. At least with retirement only seven weeks away, work's cutting me some slack. Heck, what are they gunna do, fire me?

Oh yeah, the transmission on my bike went out on the way home from work two weeks ago, too. Well, not completely. I've got 3rd gear, so I could still ride it home. Mechanic might finally have room for it in his shop tomorrow morning. Planning to ride it there. 3rd will get me up to about 35 mph, so good enough for city streets, right?


----------



## MSquared

Haaa!! I didn't notice the double post!! 8>)


----------



## duckmilk

Kinda like riding a moped Dave?

OK, I got inspired again and am making carne guisada, used one jalapeno and some colored mild peppers from a bag. For those that have never used Mexican oregano, it has much more aroma and flavor, but you need to use it somewhat carefully because it will over flavor the food.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Kinda like riding a moped Dave?


Pretty much, Duck. Louder. 35mph is pretty close to red-line on my one-cylinder 650, so a pretty good racket. Probably splashing a lot of oil into the valves at those revs, too. But it's only five miles or so.

My hope is, it's just the linkage in the transmission. Wasn't any horrible noise, and I've already got three miles on it in third-only mode, so it seems like a decent theory.


----------



## MSquared

Mr. Milk-- I've grown Greek Oregano in the past, very strong, kinda bitter. Been sticking to Italian Oregano. Speaking of BBQ,... and 'Grilling' ... I save Herb stems, as well as Grape stems ( have no other fruits planted ) for 'flavoring' the fire in a grill. As the meats cooking, add the dries stems onto the coals, or smoke box, close the lid for a bit, adds a touch of goodness! I'm charcoal and lump wood mainly, but works in the gas grill as well.


----------



## robscastle

I would be keen to do a tool swap but somebody pinched my sander.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/mikeacg/blog/129723


----------



## mikeacg

> I would be keen to do a tool swap but somebody pinched my sander.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/mikeacg/blog/129723
> 
> - robscastle


I thought I heard a scream but just thought it was someone packing their medium fixed rate shipping box…


----------



## EarlS

Anyone else notice that our fearless swap leader is the only one without a "P"? We need to see those progress pictures Grant. ;+)


----------



## GrantA

I figured bluebird would call me out first, I was thinking about that late last night in the shop debating with myself what to post without giving it away
I'll be in the shop in about a half hour and will post something for y'all. I'll get everybody matched up today and email the recipients too


----------



## hairy

> Oh yeah, the transmission on my bike went out on the way home from work two weeks ago, too. Well, not completely. I've got 3rd gear, so I could still ride it home. 3rd will get me up to about 35 mph, so good enough for city streets, right?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I had something similar happen to me. Long time ago. I had a shovelhead dresser, the throwout bearing went all out at a stoplight and stalled the engine. I had to push it across 3 lanes of morning rush hour traffic. Luckily it was button start. Got it started in 3rd gear and didn't stop until until I pulled in the garage, about 12 miles.


----------



## robscastle

Dave,

Have I got a deal for you,

I am sick of paying rego each year and not riding it any more!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ugly, Hairy. My KLR650 is electric start too, but the clutch works fine. Biggest problem are the people who insist on driving 40mph in a 30 zone behind a bike that can't go faster than 35. At one point on the way home I just killed the bike and put both feet down and both hands up while one of them sat honking behind me. Was about ready to get off the bike and have a "chat" when he finally decided to pull around and pass.

Rob, that looks like a non-standard accessory on the left of the bike.


----------



## robscastle

Thats my "dont be cutting me off thank you discourager!










The drivers are no better here!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dave that stinks! I thought a KLR would go nearly 50 in third gear? When you first mentioned the trans had gone out I thought you meant on your BMW which would no doubt be crazy expensive. Tailgaters are the worst, around here we only have deputies and 15 over the limit is the norm, I won't do it, 5 maybe but when even when I'm on the big bike a tiny car is still a lot heavier so I'll get away from the idiots. I leave the drawbar in my truck hitch so if someone is really not paying attention, the ball will be $600-$900 in their bumper before they touch mine.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I maybe baby mine, Yeti. Plus when I bought the BMW and the KLR got consigned to commute duty, I thought about putting on a shorter gear for better acceleration around town. TBH, I don't remember if I ever got to that farkle or not. My 2012 seems to be geared differently than both the older and newer KLRs… In any case, it'll maybe do 40 in 3rd, but the kind of mood I was in, having someone run over me might've improved my day. And tapping on the windshield of a tailgater with my armor would've definitely improved my mood.

Just pulled the boxes off the bike so I won't take up so much room in the shop. My mechanic still has winter-storage bikes clogging things up so he's short on space for a couple more weeks.


----------



## GrantA

Ok here's my progress pic


----------



## EarlS

Grant - your progress pic makes me consider incorporating magnets in my project in some way.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well. Got the bike dropped off. Apparently it's just one of the springs inside the transmission that's failed.

Cab didn't come. Guy went to the wrong address. If I wanted that kind of service I would've used Uber.

Then waited for a contractor who didn't show, so I got frustrated and made some hönökakor (chicken cakes), which are essentially rye-bread yeast tortillas.

Here's seven of the first ten. The others got given to the good neighbors.


----------



## Bluenote38

Working on a home for my #45


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Bill! Take lots of pics. I need to plan one in the near future


----------



## GrantA

Bill I'm not sure how it fits the bbq theme but I'm cool with it! ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,

If you use a cape to light your BBQ grill, does that count?

I'm surprised Kenny hasn't built a 'cape till' yet! I could do a carving of his alter-ego on the cover!


----------



## duckmilk

I think Kenny needs to re-take his home page picture to include the Thor hammer. It just doesn't look right as is


----------



## robscastle




----------



## HokieKen

That's one good looking fella^^


----------



## GrantA

looks like he's at the barber shop, in a garage. Kenny do you get your hair cut in the neighbor's garage?

If y'all haven't seen it this is hilarious 
CHEATING ON YOUR BARBER


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Kenny!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> I m surprised Kenny hasn t built a cape till yet! I could do a carving of his alter-ego on the cover!
> 
> - mikeacg


I have a cape till. It's called a closet ;-) And I only have one ego. Believe it or not, it's just me in here!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> ...
> I m surprised Kenny hasn t built a cape till yet! I could do a carving of his alter-ego on the cover!
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> I have a cape till. It s called a closet ;-) And I only have one ego. Believe it or not, it s just me in here!
> 
> - HokieKen


Really there's barely room for the one Kenny ego on this planet anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

Very true Dave. This damn planet is too small.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't think that's the case.


----------



## Keebler1

Dont lwt Kenny fool ya he has more than 1 ego


----------



## GrantA

Sorry guys I'm about to sit down and get yall mixed up and emailed with recipients. Been a big day- I'm now officially broke lol 
Closed on the new shop today!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I heard that snakes are going to be bad this year. I believe it! Cutting my grass today I heard a thump like I hit a stick and a half snake come out of the grass chute. About an hour later, still cutting, heard the same noise. Got another one! Two snakes in one mowing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I heard that snakes are going to be bad this year. I believe it! Cutting my grass today I heard a thump like I hit a stick and a half snake come out of the grass chute. About an hour later, still cutting, heard the same noise. Got another one! Two snakes in one mowing.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


cut them all in half so they dont slink they way north LOL :<))))


----------



## mikeacg

Welcome to the club Grant! Keep telling yourself, "It will be worth it!" and you'll be just fine. You are still young and have plenty of years left to pay it off! Ha ha ha!


----------



## GrantA

Jeff are you sure it wasn't the other half of the same one??

Thanks Mike and I hear ya, now comes the getting quotes for renovations part though! you know ALL about that right now!


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,

At least I'm not dealing with getting quotes as I am doing the work myself - but that's part of the reason it's taking so long to open! Hope you take the time to do a blog on a project that big!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Project done and ready for shipment as soon as I find a box.


----------



## GrantA

Mike I don't do roofs, much less on a 4800sqft warehouse. I'll do some of it but some of it just needs to get done and fast, I'm young but have learned that lesson already. I can pay someone to do some things more efficiently than I can do them and I can keep doing something I'm better at while they work. such as drywall & paint


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats Grant and Mike! 2 new shops 

I've got my victim's name 

Here's a teaser for the poor sucker…


----------



## GrantA

WTF is that Kenny? Did you melt down a can of PBR?!?


----------



## GrantA

everyone should have an email with their victim's info.

I asked that we all include what we like to cook and drink not because I expect that to be included but so we can have a good frame of reference for personalization. Do with it what you like

Let me know if you have any questions, or if you don't see an email!
Thanks guys!
Grant


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - You might want to have that looked at by a physician. I'm guessing it is probably terminal. You might as well start bequeathing your shop stuff to your fellow LJ's.

If you had a shop helper I'd suggest that you not let him eat any more wood chips.

I got my sucker…I mean recipient…....


----------



## MSquared

An acquaintance of mine had that once a few years back. He had it amputated ….


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I didn't get my email.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Mike and Grant!! Big timing now.


----------



## GrantA

> I didn't get my email.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's okay, Grant. I didn't get an email either, so I just figured you have something against Daves.

;-)


----------



## EarlS

Dave K - I think your recipient is someone named Mia. It's the last name on the list.

Anyone hear from Kenny since he posted the picture of the alien slime creature he created? I've seen enough late night sci-fi movies to know the slime creatures always wind up consuming the unsuspecting person that finds them.


----------



## doubleG469

All right, name in the email, time to start working on this thing.. errr I mean time to finish my thoroughly planned out swap item.

EDIT: oh and thanks Grant for giving me the person I got. I have REALLY got to step up my game to meet his level…. I mean you could have given me Kenny so I could have just sent some superglue and Popsicle sticks and that old Lincoln log set I got with 30% of the pieces missing… some assembly required obviously


----------



## HokieKen

For anyone who didn't get an e-mail with their recipient - I'm your recipient. PM me if you need my address.

Earl, based on those pictures, I can't blame the slime(s) for devouring those people. Those aliens have pretty good taste if you ask me.

That teaser is just my frostbitten big toe. I'm hoping my recipient can throw it on their grill and thaw it out for me and send it back.


----------



## Bluenote38

Got my recipient…. I wish him luck ;-). And, the grill is officially open.










Oh, much as I like Charcoal it just takes too much time to come online. So LP gas works for me. 5 minutes and the grill is smoking hot.


----------



## EarlS

Our Big Green egg is currently sitting idle. The outer shell has a large crack in it as does the inner section where the charcoal burns. BGE will warranty the parts but they send warranties with the order when the local distributor (ACE) places an order. They expect to place an order at the end of July…..... Lifetime warranties are nice, but the fulfillment is leaving A LOT to be desired.


----------



## HokieKen

Charcoal is worth the wait for most things IMO Bill. But, I also have gas and some things just get thrown on there.

Good thing you spent all that money on that Egg Earl. ;-) A couple of well-smithed tweets and FB posts about the poor warranty service would likely get the attention of their CS and expedite your parts.


----------



## EarlS

Well it is 7 or 8 years old so if it was a gas grill I would have needed a new one by now.


----------



## bndawgs

My chargriller duo still going after 8 yrs.


----------



## GrantA

Check around for another dealer Earl, or call headquarters and tell them that's too long to wait. They'll send it


----------



## bigblockyeti

For what a BGE costs new, it seems they already have at least three replacements built into the price of every one sold. The end of July wouldn't work for me, they end of the week would be too long this time of year!


----------



## HokieKen

Is John still hanging around here?? The rest of y'all feel free to chime in too but I know John's an EE 

I have my belt grinder running well and in full service. Woo Hoo! But, now I'm doing some small tweeks to make it a little more ergonomic and "pro". One such tweek is a work light. I have a LED goosneck light that works well but it plugs into a 115V outlet. The grinder is powered by a VFD that's supplied with 230V. My grinder isn't convenient to a 115 outlet so I'd like to put an outlet on the enclosure my VFD is in. I'd also like to have the ability to run a small cooling fan in the enclosure if I find I need it.

So… my plan is to just grab one leg and the neutral of the 230 after it comes into the enclosure and before it goes to the VFD and pull an outlet off there. I know this isn't "legal" in residential wiring but I can't see any harm in doing it in my grinder enclosure. It's a 20A circuit and the VFD pulls much less than that and the light will pull virtually nothing. So the circuit is sized plenty big enough.

So, any downfalls to my master plan?


----------



## bndawgs

I think you should just use a battery powered led gooseneck light.


----------



## GrantA

It'll be fine Kenny make sure you also grab a ground though.


----------



## HokieKen

> I think you should just use a battery powered led gooseneck light.
> 
> - Steve


I have one on my bandsaw and had one on my drill press. I forget to turn them off and they die… I still use them for some things but I've found I prefer the plug-in ones I have for dedicated work lights


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A lot of those VFDs have a 10V output off two poles as well that could run a small cooling fan. You would have to see if yours does.


----------



## HokieKen

> It ll be fine Kenny make sure you also grab a ground though.
> 
> - GrantA


Yeah, the enclosure is grounded and I'll ground the outlet to the enclosure.


----------



## GrantA

And when making up the wires the proper way would be to twist 2 short wires together with the one leg you're robbing then you have 2 pigtails, one for the 110 and one for the 230
Don't use either device as a junction


----------



## HokieKen

> A lot of those VFDs have a 10V output off two poles as well that could run a small cooling fan. You would have to see if yours does.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Good point. I'll check on that


----------



## KelleyCrafts

And yes, I bought a few of those battery LEDs that you told me about Kenny and I hate them. All plugins for me now.


----------



## HokieKen

> And yes, I bought a few of those battery LEDs that you told me about Kenny and I hate them. All plugins for me now.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


You're welcome ))

I still use them, and they work well for some things but yeah, I won't buy any more of em.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If I need to work on something outside at night on the trailer or by the pool pump I use them and clip them on whatever but other than that they don't get used. Not nearly as bright as others in the shop either.


----------



## HokieKen

I actually like them on my bandsaw specifically because they aren't as bright. The plug in ones are too bright and there's a glare off the table that's distracting when I'm trying to see pencil lines. That's the only place I have one of the battery ones still permanently mounted. I also mounted one on a dowel and it fits in my dog holes. That comes in handy pretty often.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Well it is 7 or 8 years old so if it was a gas grill I would have needed a new one by now.


My Weber Q is coming up on its 20th birthday. Heck, even the cheap stamped steel gas grill I bought at Target in 1987 lasted more than ten years. Clean it up before putting it away and don't leave it out in the rain, and they'll last a pretty long time.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Well it is 7 or 8 years old so if it was a gas grill I would have needed a new one by now.
> 
> My Weber Q is coming up on its 20th birthday. Heck, even the cheap stamped steel gas grill I bought at Target in 1987 lasted more than ten years. Clean it up before putting it away and don't leave it out in the rain, and they'll last a pretty long time.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave - that's not really fair. Summer in Minneapolis is what? 10-12 days ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Dave! Bill gets a whole month of summer in Michigan!


----------



## duckmilk

^ Haha

My wife bought me a really nice all stainless grill probably 10 years ago. Even the burners (5) are cast stainless. She also bought me a magnetic flex led light so I could see at night--magnets do not stick to stainless. The main problem with it was I could not adjust the temperature below 400 degrees using more than one burner.
Anyway, last year I bought a 14" cast iron skillet off that auction site that rhymes with flea bay and the thing was covered in some grease that smelled like bearing grease. So, I fired up that grill and set it to high, which worked for burning off the grease. Unfortunately, that heat also cooked the knobs off the adjustments and now I have to use pliers to turn the burners on.
I'll probably replace it with a cheap one from the big box store which will match my cheap (free) charcoal one and replace as needed. I like the lump charcoal better..


----------



## Woodmaster1

I went with charcoal 10 years ago when my gas grill need new burner. The burners cost almost as much as the Weber grill. I thought it was a nobrainer. I have never looked back.


----------



## MSquared

Duck - 'Safety Tip'; Don't do that, it melts the knobs off your grill!  I've pretty much always been a charcoal guy. Lump is the best, briquettes … 'fairly' close second. Gas for convenience when needed. Does anyone else have 'too many' Grills, Smokers, etc.? I do!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Marty I have a green egg, Traegar, and a gas grill. The gas grill never gets used so it's going to leave soon but the wife likes using the Traegar and I like the green egg. Everyone likes the food off the green egg more as well but I'm not always the one with time to cook.

So yeah, too many at the moment.


----------



## MSquared

That's a nice line up! Personally, I have an 'embarrassment' of outdoor cooking implements! Kinda weird, actually. The Weber kettle is the main one used. I could go on and list all of them, but the men in the white suits would come!


----------



## Lazyman

> A lot of those VFDs have a 10V output off two poles as well that could run a small cooling fan. You would have to see if yours does.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Good point. I ll check on that
> 
> - HokieKen


Another option might be to use or modify a travel transformer that converts 220 to 110 for hair dryers. Or if you are planning to use 12v LED for example, you could just use an old laptop transformer to give you a DC output for your light. Many of them can handle all international voltages by simply getting a local plug so you could just gut the plug off and hook it to the 220 power somehow. Or you could use an old CPU fan motor to make a generator that runs off one of the grinders wheels or shafts to generate some current to run the LED. I am pretty sure my old craftsman bench grinder's light works that way. It gets brighter as the speed ramps up.


----------



## doubleG469

Charcoal takes way too long, or I'm way too impatient. Living in Texas I have never understood the "enjoyment" of standing outside in 95 degree plus days, in front of a 300-500 degree fire to eat. Fire up the gas grill, set the temp add food, go back into the ac. Done.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I have one on my bandsaw and had one on my drill press. I forget to turn them off and they die… I still use them for some things but I ve found I prefer the plug-in ones I have for dedicated work lights
> 
> - HokieKen


Is that the drill press I bought from you Ken. I have the same problem with it. I forget to turn it off and come back a few days later to a dead light. All my fault of coarse.


----------



## RichBolduc

I love my Grilla….

2.5lb of sirloin… Mesquite pellets at 225 degrees for about 2 3/4 hours … took it out of the smoker at 124 degrees then on the Webber at 600 degrees to reverse seared it till it hit 134.

Perfect smoke ring, super tender and moist.





































Rich


----------



## EarlS

And Rich drops the mic (or steak) with that last picture. Why would anyone want to be a vegetarian when you can have a piece of meat that is so tasty?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rich, I'm very reluctant to google "rub with love" as I suspect steak seasoning isn't the first thing that would come up!

Kenny, you're overthinking the light, many of the screw in LED bulbs will run on 100V-250V, get one that does and put an outlet on the box for the VFD.


----------



## RichBolduc

hahahaha here you go . I got mainly for the seafood rub when I got the smoker since the wife loves seafood. She's made me to swordfish 3 or 4 times for here so far. When her friend was over, I did a bunch of seafood for them. Smoked swordfish, salmon and oysters










Not being a seafood fan, I did chicken afterwards that was amazing. Did all that with cherry pellets.

Rich



> Rich, I m very reluctant to google "rub with love" as I suspect steak seasoning isn t the first thing that would come up!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> And Rich drops the mic (or steak) with that last picture. Why would anyone want to be a vegetarian when you can have a piece of meat that is so tasty?
> 
> - EarlS












YOUR ANSWER EARL :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

> Rich, I m very reluctant to google "rub with love" as I suspect steak seasoning isn t the first thing that would come up!
> 
> Kenny, you re overthinking the light, many of the screw in LED bulbs will run on 100V-250V, get one that does and put an outlet on the box for the VFD.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeah, I like the light I have already though  Plus, it's easier and cheaper just to grab one leg of the incoming supply and put a 115 outlet than to grab both for a 230 unless I'm misunderstanding what you're saying.



> Is that the drill press I bought from you Ken. I have the same problem with it. I forget to turn it off and come back a few days later to a dead light. All my fault of coarse.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


That's the one Jeff 

Rich - why are those oysters on the grill? Slurp them slimy boogers down and use the shells to make a bikini top! That sirloin looks friggin' yummy BTW. Not a big fan of sirloin but never fixed it in that thick of a cut on the grill. I need to get me some!


----------



## RichBolduc

I don't eat seafood at all, and that's how the wife requested it. The sirloin was amazing as it was smoked, seasoned, juicy and tender.

Rich



> Rich - why are those oysters on the grill? Slurp them slimy boogers down and use the shells to make a bikini top! That sirloin looks friggin yummy BTW. Not a big fan of sirloin but never fixed it in that thick of a cut on the grill. I need to get me some!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

No seafood? I don't understand :-( Like no shrimp or lobster or crab legs? I feel sad now :-((


----------



## RichBolduc

If it lives in water I'm just not interested in it.

Rich



> No seafood? I don t understand :-( Like no shrimp or lobster or crab legs? I feel sad now :-((
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> If it lives in water I m just not interested in it.
> 
> Rich
> 
> No seafood? I don t understand :-( Like no shrimp or lobster or crab legs? I feel sad now :-((
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - RichBolduc


you mean not even shark steak ? ? ? :<(((((((((((((


----------



## RichBolduc

I try the stuff I make for the wife or stuff she orders when we go out… I just think steak and chicken is so much better tasting.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Man, I feel sorry for you Rich. I mean steak is awesome. But it's better with with some "surf"  And chickens are for frying and eggs.


----------



## bndawgs

Man, no red lobster all you can eat skrimps? Or king crab legs or grilled skrimps.


----------



## RichBolduc

You're right… it is better with "turf"..... So sometimes I'll put bacon on the steak… The surf though just ain't my thing 

Rich



> Man, I feel sorry for you Rich. I mean steak is awesome. But it s better with with some "turf"  And chickens are for frying and eggs.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Fixed that ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Geez rich you live in FL and don't like seafood?? More for me I guess


----------



## RichBolduc

And i'm originally from MA…. And I spear fish… lol

Rich



> Geez rich you live in FL and don t like seafood?? More for me I guess
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## EarlS

> And I spear fish… lol
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


So I guess you aren't doing catch and release…

I'm with Rich for the most part. I like seafood well enough but I'll take a steak, pork, or chicken, or meat from most other large 4-legged critters over the swimming kind of meat.


----------



## hairy

I eat very little seafood, but I can really chow down on some walleye and perch.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Speaking of meat, here in SC there's a big problem with feral pigs (not as bad as Texas though) which always made me wonder, how can you have a nuisance problem with something that grows bacon? Sadly there's not too many to hunt in the upstate but closer to the coast certain areas have big problems with them. Since they're considered vermin, they can be hunted at night, spotlighted, blown up, trapped, snared and stabbed.


----------



## doubleG469

Dog and knife, Yeti it's the only way to prove your manhood….

So you don't have to fish for it…. lol


----------



## HokieKen

I gotta disagree Gary. Wild boar tastes much better than dog.


----------



## RichBolduc

The wild game in FL is garbage… All swamp grass fed ********************… I miss the game from up north.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> FL is garbage… All swamp ********************…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


There. Fixed it for you.


----------



## MSquared

Mmmm!!... Pig!!










A quick weeknight Pork Roast. Ready for some hickory chips for a 'hint' of smoke for a little Q flavor.


----------



## RichBolduc

Florida's treated me really damn good so I can't complain much. There are parts of MA I do miss though… Just not Boston, the taxes, housing costs, living costs.. and snow.

Rich



> FL is garbage… All swamp ********************…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> There. Fixed it for you.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

I think I'd take the cold and taxes over the heat, humidity and bat-size mosquitos Rich. But, I'll just stay here right between the two ;-)

Looks good Marty! I have to admit, I'm not a fan of pork roast or chops for some weird reason. Love ribs, ham, bacon, sausage etc. But haven't ever had a taste for the the other forms.


----------



## doubleG469

> FL is garbage… All swamp ********************…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> There. Fixed it for you.
> 
> - HokieKen


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA… sorry actually made me snort….


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - you need to get out more. Stop by the IA State fair some time and sample the all of the porcine delicacies they have. While you are at it check out the fried fare (You name they fry it). And if your arteries aren't clogged up from the food, check out the butter cow:


----------



## RichBolduc

I wouldn't mind going little more north and more wooded. Cold weather's pretty much out of the question though with my wife's medical issues. She'd be in pain constantly.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

My wife's pretty much in constant pain as it is. Nothing to do with weather. Just being married to me ;-)

Earl, the fact that there's a butter cow and a woman using a camera (not her phone but a camera) to take a picture of it tells me all I need to know about the IA State Fair. I've heard when the fair goes through there that the bearded woman and the two headed goat sit outside to look at all the weirdos. I will pop by for a deep fried sausage wrapped hard boiled egg and a couple of beers though. Save me a seat at the corn cob swallowing contest!


----------



## MSquared

Kenny - I totally agree with your likes! I'm all in. Pork Roast is tricky to keep moist. When I really give a thorough low and slow BBQ smoking, comes out having a 'bacony' flavor (if that's not a word, it is now!). I hear 'ya on the chops, low on my list. We do the thin-cut chops from time to time. Asian marinade of some sort, a quick sear over high flame, done! Some slaw, cuke, potato salad. Nice! Generally love most things Porcine.

Rich - That Sirloin looks delish! Never did it like that. I'm gonna steal your technique!  Oysters don't look shabby either. We do 'em all kinds of ways. Hell, we live in the Town of Oyster Bay!

Earl - The lady in the Butter Cow picture is cultivating some hefty 'Merman's' there! I've been to that fair. I'll just say, God Bless our farmers!

Also, gotta get the T-Shirt; "Pork Fat Rules!"


----------



## HokieKen

Now all I can think about is grilled meat and beer. I hate working.


----------



## duckmilk

Got off work and checking in, dang, you guys have really picked up the pace on this thread.

I like the lump charcoal better, but sometimes we are short on time to get supper started, so the gas grill is quicker. But, once in a while, I'll build a wood fire in my "other" grill (aka fire pit) which is an old enameled steel washing machine tub, which cooks great! My mother saved it for me and my dad used to cook on his as well. Meat over a real wood fire, mmmmm!










I love seafood of any kind, but my wife doesn't, so we don't eat it much.



> My wife s pretty much in constant pain as it is. Nothing to do with weather. Just being married to me ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I can only imagine ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

As far as pork goes, one time in the 80's in New Mexico, I was with a friend of mine and it was May 5, Cinco de Mayo. The Mexicans that worked for his BIL had been cooking a couple of hogs for 2 days with all of their families involved. They cooked everything. We stopped by for a little bit and I ate some of the most tasty food ever, didn't recognize what some of it was. But, MAN, was it good!


----------



## MSquared

That sounds like my kinda eating! Especially if one of the cooks is a Grandma! The old saying "If you like sausage, don't watch it being made". I'm all for snout-to-tail use of a hog, eating everything but the 'Oink' as they say. Yes, I've had snout and tail. Pretty tasty!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Stop by the IA State fair check out the butter cow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


Earl - I haven't seen a "Butter Cow" in years.


----------



## EarlS

I managed to get some more work done on the final part of the swap item AND I remembered to take a couple pictures. It will be interesting to see how this turns out since I don't have a square or any kind of measuring device. Just a couple pieces of wood, some clamps, a pull saw, and sand paper. I will keep saying it - I don't know how Dave P makes the stuff he makes with nothing but hand tools. This is giving me a newl appreciation for electricity.

Tomorrow will be a scavenger hunt at the local junk shops to try to find some "accessories" to add to the mix. The fields are still really muddy so I haven't had a chance to find decent corn cobs or husks yet. Things needs to dry out or the cobs will be moldy….. (you all are wondering….. "Is he joking or is he serious????") Heh heh heh


----------



## Woodmaster1

The neighborhood having their first grilling party of the year tomorrow.


----------



## mikeacg

A tribute to Norma Lyon and a shout-out to the current Iowa State Fair butter carver, Sarah Pratt:

https://wlna-webservice.gannettdigital.com/articleservice/view/88226380/michigan-state-spartans/24.3.57/iphone?apiKey=57646bc6bca4811fea00000126a000bb69414f2a44f75039173cf104

I might have to try my hand at carving some of this stuff!

You don't want to eat this stuff though… She's been reusing the same butter since 2005!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Wait, there's a USS Enterprise made of butter? You shoulda led with that Earl!


----------



## EarlS

In case you didn't know, Captain James T. Kirk will be born in Riverside, Iowa, on March 22, 2228. Get your tickets now!!!


----------



## HokieKen

That will be a big ole' nerd pile on that day Earl! What a buncha dorks. I'll probably be there :-/


----------



## Keebler1

Im looking for a food safe finish that isnt going to darken the wood. Have some coasters i just made with purpleheart and finished with sim0le finish and you cant tell its pyrpleheart anymore


----------



## GrantA

Keebler, first all finishes are food safe when *fully* cured. Some take a *long* time to achieve full cure though. Second, they are coasters. Not sure a our rest of you guys but I don't use coasters as plates. 
For food contact items it's hard to beat mineral oil and beeswax. Howard's has it in a convenient bottle. Shake it, squeeze some out and rub it in. 
It will darken wood though. I suspect the only finish that may not darken would be a waterborne poly. I'm not sure on that though. I think any of the salad bowl type finishes will darken wood.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks was just tryong to get purpleheart to look purple after finsh. May have to start using poly on purpleheart


----------



## GrantA

That has been discussed in depth. Sit back and do some searching. Here's one many results here on LJ


----------



## MSquared

Duck - Cool fire pit! Hmmmmm. I made a contraption for ours, a shallow-bowl type, works pretty well. I'm likin' your idea. The wife would frown upon me if I brought one home. Until, of course, I fire it up and give her a glass of wine.
Like when I made another contraption for our wood burning stove in the living room. I was on the way to the dog house until she tasted the steaks cooked over a real Oak wood fire. In the middle of a February snow storm!  I'm constantly redeeming myself!


----------



## MSquared

.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, I'm starting on your BGE stand. My wife says you have to cover shipping.


----------



## duckmilk

Yes Marty, the tub makes a great fire pit, kinda like a stationary disco ball from the 70's.


----------



## duckmilk

Was talking on the phone a couple of hours ago just inside the overhead door of the big shop (not my little woodworking one) and saw something out of the corner of my eye. I turned to look and it was another possum about 8 feet from me which startled me to say the least. It scurried between the shop wall and another wall. So, I set the trap again baited with tuna and went to run some errands. Got back and the trap was sprung, yep, captured another one. Not as big as the last one. I'll get a picture a bit later. Want me to ship it to you Kenny?


----------



## GrantA

Dad and I have been at it all day, tidying up some electrical issues before a Monday inspection and he brought a dump trailer from work to load up trash. I had the first trailer full about 11, a lot of it was from the shelves you see here. 









Dad took it to the landfill then borrowed the neighbor's little tractor (with a front end loader) to work on the mound of sawdust and drops under and behind this chop saw setup. 








There must have been 20 tractor buckets full from there. We shoveled into the bucket. 









That saw table is pretty sweet, 3 saw trolleys. I'll have at least one radial arm saw on it, not sure if the 12" RASs will work like I'd want on there but I have a little 9" that'll be sweet.

I bet the center door hasn't opened in 20yrs or more. We're going to close in the other hacked door openings and I'll have two slidig doors, one rear center and one on the side, it's up there by the shelves to the left


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Earl. When I got done, it was confiscated and repurposed for a LRT (little red turtle) instead.


----------



## duckmilk




----------



## duckmilk

Nice shop space Grant!


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmmm. Just lookin' at that picture has my mouth waterin' Duck!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I will keep saying it - I don't know how Dave P makes the stuff he makes with nothing but hand tools.


This morning's accomplishment: cut the four sides of my moulding plane till from two beech boards, dimensioned them to within a 16th of the same size as each other - I don't know any of the actual dimensions, and squared up all six sides of all four boards. I still need to smooth the insides of the sides before I start cutting dovetails. I'll smooth the outsides of the sides after the box is together.

So how I make things… sometimes it's pretty dang slow. But I wasn't in any hurry this morning. And I'll need to go buy some 3/8 Baltic birch plywood for the top and bottom. Or maybe 1/4 with a couple battens. I'm designing as I go…

That's starting to look like a nice shop, Grant! Cute little pet you've got there, Duck! Going to airmail it to Kenny's kids? I bet it'll love the new litter box he made!


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I felt bad Earl so I built you another one. This one's 8'x8' so I hope it's big enough. I'm gonna guess it goes about 350 lbs if you wanna go ahead and line shipping up.


----------



## GrantA

I can arrange to ship it but it ain't gonna be cheap. Kenny can you send in kit form?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. Already assembled and it ain't comin' apart.


----------



## HokieKen

Make that 450 :-/


----------



## HokieKen

On an unrelated note… anyone got any ideas on how to move a 450 lb 8' square platform about 30' through a 7' opening? Asking for a friend…


----------



## MSquared

I was gonna add something, but I am not worthy, being a noob …


----------



## Keebler1

Widen your opening and use a chain hooked to a truck


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, I'm starting on your BGE stand. My wife says you have to cover shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Tell her that if she puts it in the back of the pickup in the picture to I can get her a 9×12 tarp and it should keep things dry for the trip over here. As long as she does a good job with the ratchet strap it should stay covered during shipping. Should take her a couple days to get here. Next weekend is busy (graduation). Can she make it the following weekend? ;+)

As to your friend's problem - don't you own a chainsaw? I'm assuming that was him in the LRT picture without a shirt.

Msquared - feel free to help Kenny out. That's what we are all here for.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Question for you guys. My Son wants some coasters made for a gift. He already has the foam inserts custom printed. (He works in a printing shop). They are 4 inches by 1/4 thick. What he wants me to do is to make a round coaster 4.5 wide and the center cut out to put the foam inserts.

I've tried a couple ways, dremel out the inside. Not too good. Next I tried forstner bits to hog out most of it and chisel out the rest. Not too good also. A router sounds like the answer but without an exact guide, getting a perfect 4 inch circle cut will be tricky. Any ideas?


----------



## GrantA

Id use the router with a circle Jig, if you don't have one it can be made easily enough. 
I use oversized material, cut the recessed 4" ring first which will be as wide as your bit then clean out the center with a plunge router. Depending on available tools and comfort level either clean out the recess before or after cutting the 4-1/2" diameter through cut.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Id use the router with a circle Jig, if you don t have one it can me made easily enough.
> 
> - GrantA


I do have one Grant. I thought of that but the tight diameter worried me. I may give it a try, just go slowly.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd use an expansive bit though 4" is a bit large. It's easy to find ones that go to 3" but the larger ones are rare. You can find them both for a bit brace as well as a modern chuck.

Failing that, a hole saw would be my next choice.


----------



## GrantA

Dave unless they will be very thick an expansive bit will probably break through the other side before it cuts 1/4" deep. Hole saw with no pilot in a drill press would work to give a very narrow ring. You couldn't use a pilot for the same reason


----------



## Keebler1

They sell templates fairly cheap with different size circles you can use with a router and guide bushing. Dont know if they come with 4" or not i have a set and worked fine.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Id use the router with a circle Jig, if you don t have one it can me made easily enough.
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> I do have one Grant. I thought of that but the tight diameter worried me. I may give it a try, just go slowly.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


what about a template and a router :<))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave unless they will be very thick an expansive bit will probably break through the other side before it cuts 1/4" deep.


Agreed, Grant. But I would start with at least 3/4 wood, make the circular cutouts, then plane to thickness. And then I would probably end up plugging the central hole and calling it a design feature. :-/

With the hole saw, put in a shallow pilot, and then pull the pilot bit once you've got a good bite. Or plug the hole.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Double post. Ugh.


----------



## Lazyman

Jeff, Here is a method I have used to route a circle without a pattern bit, though I have not tried it with a dremel. Make a round base for a dremel to make it work similar to a trim router. This might work too as long as its radius is small enough? If you have trim router, that might work too but I suspect that the base may be too big? Then drill a shallow hole in the middle of the coaster for a small dowel or pin. You will use the dowel to rest the dremel base plate against as you plunge and rout a ring around it. Just make sure you keep the base against the dowel. Obviously, the size of the base plate plus the dowel and bit diameters combine to determines the size of the ring. After the ring is cut, remove the dowel and hog out the rest by hand. Start at the middle and work your way out to the ring to maintain maximum support as you hog it away. A trim router might work better for hogging away the rest. It might also be easier if you can do all this before you cut the coasters to size.

Edit: Forget all that. I just saw this Dremel circle cutter. Should be much easier.


----------



## mikeacg

Cut a circle out of a piece of 1/4" plexi and use a bushing on your router. (Or send them up here Jeff and I'll CNC them for you!)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Cut a circle out of a piece of 1/4" plexi and use a bushing on your router. (Or send them up here Jeff and I ll CNC them for you!)
> 
> - mikeacg


Thanks Mike and everyone. If I had more time, sending them to you would be my choice. He wants them by this week end. :-(. I have a craftsman circle jig I am going to try. Using a spiral up-cut bit to get the initial circles. Then hog out the rest.


----------



## GrantA

Jeff if you have a choice a downcut would be best, followed by a shear cut straight bit, then a regular straight bit, and upcut last. Upcut isn't likely to leave a clean edge. 
If that's all you have though just leave enough extra thickness (cut the recess deeper than 1/4) to sand out any tearout


----------



## hairy

When I make coasters on the lathe, I undercut the inside rim. I use cork, I think the cork is seated into the coaster better that way. I cut the cork with scissors, the undercut helps to hide an imperfect cut.

If I was to try this without a lathe, I'd make a template to first cut the inside circle, with a dovetail bit to get the undercut. Then cut the outer circle on a bandsaw circle jig, or clean it up with a circle sander jig.

Of course it will all depend on how many weapons you can bring to the party.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Unless you can find something exactly the size you need for a tracer bit in a router. I like hairy's idea.


----------



## HokieKen

Lathe would be my first choice. Second would be with the radius cutter and the router.

Is it special wood Jeff? If not, maybe Mike could whip some off the CNC for ya from something he has on hand?


----------



## HokieKen

First there was this









And this









They got together:









And voila'!


----------



## bndawgs

Is that the stripper stage? Where's the pole?


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - It will take you forever to push that thing all the way to IA to deliver the BGE cart.

I see the LRT is watching you.


----------



## MSquared

Earl - I was wondering if the normal looking lady and the two little ones were hired for the photo. Shall we say, "Stunt Family"?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks for all the advice guys. I (almost) got it done. I had to use the the up-cut bit in the router. Worked great with my circle jig. I cut all the inner circles first on six, all I need is five but I thought I better make an extra. Good idea also. To keep concentric I reset the distance for the outer edge. That's when the problem hit. Bit worked loose and started cutting deeper and deeper. It also made the outer band the wrong size. I readjusted, tightened and gave it a break after each cut to cool. I used a mortising bit to hog out the center. I used the outer cut to act as a line for a bandsaw cut. Cleaned it up on the spindle sander. On the left is getting close, right is a finished piece. If I had to do it again I'll give Mike a yell. Simple, tough project that was made for a CNC machine. The wood is just some 1/2 in cherry I had laying around. This will be a future project post.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Jeff!

Earl, sorry but this one got reassigned too :-(









I would make another but I'm fresh outta wood and running mighty low on weekend…


----------



## duckmilk

I left a new bag of cat food out in the big shop last night and found it this morning dragged about 10 feet away with a hole chewed in it. My first thought was another possum. This afternoon, my wife was riding her horse and found a possum dead about 45 feet from the big shop. It was really chewed up and had a gaping hole in its side. No idea what killed it. Maybe the barn cats are tougher than I thought, or, our little Jack Russel/Heeler cross dog? I didn't take a picture of the gruesome remains.


----------



## GrantA

Keeping with the swap theme, here's one of my favorite veggies to grill 









I just pulled those of and put on these NY Strips with a coffee rub, not much longer now!


----------



## MSquared

Duck - Barn cats surely are 'scrappers', but my money is on the Jack Russel!

Oooo! That's a fine dinner Grant. The asparagus is popping here too.


----------



## GrantA

Now I've got a glass of malbec in my hand and I'm letting these rest a few minutes. Yum!


----------



## duckmilk

I'm with you Marty.

That looks delicious Grant!
My wife is cooking 1" + porkchops with potatos now, and a guacamole chicken salad mixed with some kind of twisted noodles for whenever.


----------



## MSquared

Genius, Grant!! I have yet to try the Coffee Rub. Any favorite recipe? (Pre-'Doctoring', of course.)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Duck, barn cats-no, jack russell-maybe, coyotes-my bet!

Just thought of it, those coasters kept with the swap theme! Would have made a *great* bonus item. Imagine, a set with the Virginia Tech Hokie logo going to HokieKen! Or to anyone with their projects on them. Wow!


----------



## GrantA

I used this ancho expresso rub from Lane's BBQ and it was delicious!
I love dark coffee and have been meaning to work on my own rub but I always seem to have other stuff taking priority lol!! One day…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I used this ancho expresso rub from Lane s BBQ and it was delicious!
> I love dark coffee and have been meaning to work on my own rub but I always seem to have other stuff taking priority lol!! One day…
> 
> - GrantA


I dont think I want my steak to taste like coffee but never know :<)))


----------



## MSquared

Thanks Grant. I've been making my own rubs for years based on traditional recipes. I add 'a pinch of that here, a dash of this there' depending on my mood or what looks good in the kitchen garden. I'm with Tony… A major 'COFFEE!" taste doesn't sound appealing from the sound of it. But, hey! 'Ya never know … Red Eye Gravy is mighty tasty.


----------



## GrantA

Not an overpowering coffee taste at all, I actually only used the rub on one side, coarse salt & pepper on the other.


----------



## MSquared

Hmmmm. OK, I'm in!


----------



## robscastle

I am new to LJs I wonder cam I come to your BBQ to meat everbody !!









I have my own sander!


----------



## doubleG469

Rob I guess she knows where to advertise with a bunch of dudes playing with their wood.


----------



## EarlS

Looks like Kenny is making tiny homes now.


----------



## HokieKen

Rob, much like the sander, I'm pretty sure I can't afford to host that barbecue ;-)

Grant - I love okra on the grill and NY strip is one of my favorite cuts for grilling. I'm not a big fan of rubs on steak, normally just a salt & pepper guy. I gotta say, a coffee rub sounds pretty good though. I like rubs on my ribs, maybe next time I do a couple racks, I'll give it a go 

Earl, yep, tiny house and LRT. Sorry, no room for BGE…









Now, if these grandkids will hurry and outgrow this crap, I'll have a good start on a little garden area I've been planning in my head for several years


----------



## GrantA

Kenny there's plenty of room for a mini egg! The minimax is pretty sweet, I got to cook on one once. It's the diameter of a small (13" grate vs 10 on the mini) but has its own little stand, you can just sit it on a picnic table and smoke a butt.


----------



## MSquared

BTW, if some of you folks come across "Tri-Tip" steaks, from the bottom sirloin, and 'Flat Iron' from the shoulder chuck, grab some if you haven't tried them. Very, very nice! T-T was mainly a West Coast thing for decades. Just in the past few years have the cuts been available here. As always, look for good 'marbling'. I know many of you have been enjoying these for many years as standard fare. We've been deprived of their wonderfulness on the 'right coast'!


----------



## HokieKen

My local butcher sells both of those cuts Marty. I have grilled the tri-tips before. It is a good cut though not one of my favorites. He also sells the flat iron cuts but I don't recall having ever tried them. I'll have to remember it next time I'm grilling for just me and the wife. I don't like to experiment too much when there's company ;-)


----------



## MSquared

True Kenny - 'Never experiment with food when you're having guests over!'


----------



## MSquared

.... Unless, of course, they're wearing capes and masks too! Then, it's open season on 'experimentation'.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The fence between my parents property and the neighbors keeps getting messed up and the guy next door is lazy so cows keep getting out. They don't really tear up anything as it's most left natural but they do leave cow pies everywhere that all the grandkids like to run around and play, grammy ain't too happy about that. I have no where for my deep freezer at the moment so it's plugged in and mostly empty at their place. If the cows keep heading over, the freezer will be pretty full before long!


----------



## HokieKen

I can dress, hang, skin and quarter a deer and have it in the cooler in about 15 minutes when I need to Yeti. Aside from the hanging part, I can't imagine a cow would take much longer ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

A beef can weigh 600 - 800 lbs carcass weight and are split down the vertebrae into halves. That in itself is quite a chore if you don't have a way to hang the carcass. I took a college class in livestock slaughter and processing, then in grad school, I was a teaching assistant for it.

I like tri-tip, have one in the freezer now. I think it is better cooked slow on a rotisserie. Tried a coffee rub once but it didn't do much for me.

That little house looks like the grandkids should be selling lemonade out of it. Maybe move it out to the street? ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hell, Kenny. I can't carry a whole beef from the truck down to the freezer in fifteen minutes. Them critters are big, like Duck said.


----------



## EarlS

We always butchered our wild game. Deer, antelope, and even elk weren't too bad. One year, Dad drew a moose tag. Oh my goodness. The guide and Dad quartered it to get it on the pack animals and hauled out. The quarters were big enough that Dad, my brother, and I could work on the same quarter and leave the leg end hanging off the far side of the table. It took 2 long evenings to get all of the meat cut off the bones, packaged, and into the freezers. We bought a new chest freezer because the 2 freezers we had weren't big enough. That was the best wild game I've ever eaten.


----------



## MSquared

I remember when I was around 11 y.o. or so, in a boat on the way to a cabin, seeing a moose up to it's neck in Saranac Lake,NY. Wading around, feeding. Then, it climbed out onto the bank … Whoa!! It was the size of a tractor!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dad has an ATV and there's a block and tackle around there or I could just use my truck with a rope over a branch. I have a plethora of sawzalls and other reciprocating saws one of which I could devote exclusively to butchering.


----------



## HokieKen

There ya go Yeti!


----------



## GrantA

Yeti go for the gold and use a chainsaw. Share pics


----------



## EarlS

Here's an option:


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Here s an option:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the look on that cows face is priceless NOW WTF is this dude gonna do with me ? :<)))
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

I told my wife I'm gonna get her one of those and a trolley hoist so she can move me from my chair to the bathroom and the bed. She wasn't amused…


----------



## EarlS

> Here s an option:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the look on that cows face is priceless *NOW WTF is KENNY gonna do TO me ? *:<)))
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony - Fixed your typo


----------



## HokieKen

Well, bad news Bessie… Kenny's hungry and he don't want milk.


----------



## hairy

> I told my wife I m gonna get her one of those and a trolley hoist so she can move me from my chair to the bathroom and the bed. She wasn t amused…
> 
> - HokieKen


I kinda remember Homer Simspon modifying his Lazy Boy, adding in a toilet. My hero


----------



## bndawgs

reminds me of this story

The judge authorized a hole to be cut in the side of his trailer in order to get the 900lb guy out, so he can go to court.


----------



## HokieKen

A 900 pound guy up for a cocaine charge? My gut is telling me "not guilty". Unless the charge is refusing to use the cocaine.


----------



## MSquared

They could have just hitched the trailer and towed him to court!


----------



## HokieKen

I think when you weigh 900 pounds, have your bail revoked on a drug charge that you're pleading guilty to and have to be tried in a loading dock because you can't wear clothes, it's time to throw in the towel. Especially if you live in Virginia. I don't need my taxes going up so they can deliver your three daily troughs to the prison loading dock.


----------



## hairy

I never saw 1 like this before https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bar/d/loveland-snap-on-grill-epic/6890663960.html


----------



## MSquared

True. If convicted, instead of 'three hots and a cot', which is already expensive. Instead, it would be 'three dietitian controlled meals , a custom-made cell, and a custom-made bed' then the constant medical care and rehabilitation. All on the taxpayers buck. Put him back in the trailer with police patrol car parking out front! ..... and back.


----------



## MSquared

Oooooo! Hairy, I want that!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I think when you weigh 900 pounds, have your bail revoked on a drug charge that you re pleading guilty to and have to be tried in a loading dock because you can t wear clothes, it s time to throw in the towel. Especially if you live in Virginia. I don t need my taxes going up so they can deliver your three daily troughs to the prison loading dock.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, when I first started the job, we had an inmate like that. His cell had to be modified, one of the pod tables also even one of the tables in the chow hall. His cell was full of medical equipment. Breathing machines ect. I don't know his weight but he was a very large individual! He was definitely a "high maintenance" inmate.


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking of being 900 lbs… had some charcoal flavored cow for dinner )









Honestly, I love steak, shrimp, lobster and ribs off the grill. But when you get right down to it, I'd probably take a well seasoned and patted burger grilled to a nice medium well over any of it. And when fresh tomatoes come into season, it's a total no-brainer


----------



## MSquared

One way to do a chicken …










My son likes them backbones!


----------



## HokieKen

Well, Marty said:



> One way to do a chicken …
> 
> - MSquared


So I was obliged to look for a picture showing other ways to



> do a chicken …
> 
> - MSquared


Surprisingly, I didn't find what I was looking for. (Granted, if I weren't in a hurry, I'm sure I could…) But, these made me laugh so enjoy 



























As an aside, I don't usually grill chicken unless I slice it up first and do it on my cast iron griddle for fajitas. Somewhere along the way, a paralyzing fear of eating under-cooked chicken and dying was instilled in me. So whenever I grill it, I always either get it way too dry or slice it too early to check it and loose all the flavor juice. So, I do like good grilled chicken but I rarely make it. And I ALWAYS slice it immediately and check the center for any sign of pink. So if you ever feed me grilled chicken, don't be offended ;-)


----------



## hairy

> - HokieKen


Kay, he's a ballchinian !


----------



## GrantA

Don't slice it immediately Kenny it needs to rest a good 5 min to finish cooking, assuming you didn't already murder it on the grill… I cook bone-in chicken all the time- wings & leg quarters mostly. It's ok though I can make you a hot dog instead ;-p

You can get a decent thermometer for about $10 with a long lead on the temp probe, put it in the thickest part of the meat and pull it off at 155, cover with foil and within 10 min it'll be at 165.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not a fan of wings or legs anyway Grant. I'm a boob man ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I like my chicken medium rare, too dry and it looses all the flavor. A nice pink hue just like a burger is perfect!


----------



## GrantA

I love me some legs & thighs!


----------



## RichBolduc

Rich



> I like my chicken medium rare, too dry and it looses all the flavor. A nice pink hue just like a burger is perfect!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## HokieKen

Just the thought of that makes me gag Rich :-( Even ignoring the whole Salmonella can kill you aspect… I hate even a little gristle. Just watching somebody eat that would give me the squirts.

Japanese chefs must just be extremely lazy. Why does everything have to be raw? (I do love me some Sushi though)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

IN MY TUMMY chicken needs to be fried :<)))) and just the thought of sushi gives me the skidders :<((((


----------



## MSquared

What Grant said. An instant or quick-read thermometer can be had fairly cheap. Think 'carry-over' temp, it's still cooking. I throw a little fit when the wife goes to slice into a nice steak to taste it fresh off the grill!! Aaaargh! I stand guard over it!

Tony, I'm with you. Nothing like good fried chicken! Maybe some biscuits and white gravy in chilly weather. Roasitng is fairly hassle-free, a crowd pleasure and gets dinner on the table. We do a chicken about once a week. Any leftovers get used up a multitude of ways.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm thinkin' raw chicken sashimi might be pushing it a little too far. Fried chicken is good almost always. ~20 years ago I worked in a motorcycle shop and every Halloween they put on a pretty big shindig, anyway, they had lined up tons of crap to throw in the deep fryer from chicken to fries and even Twinkies. Got it fired up and the guy tending the fryer stepped inside for a quick 16th beer, waited a little to long to head back out and when he did the whole fryer and the cardboard on the fresh new asphalt beneath was one huge fire ball. We got it put out and only the adjacent overhead door and some of the siding were a little worse for the wear but no major calamity. All we got out of the fryer was a few baskets of fries, no chicken.


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFL - Yep, Drinking and Fryin's like drinking an hunting. You can do it but…


----------



## EarlS

Grant - put me down for an "S. The rest of you better get your capes out and settle in by the mailbox. Someone is getting a swap package this week.


----------



## HokieKen

Cape is on. I'll take it Earl!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Someone is getting a swap package this week.


And now that Earl knows how to make glitter with hand tools, look out, world! ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

I'll be sewing me a cape tomorrow - just in time for the delivery…


----------



## EarlS

Dang it Dave - you said you wouldn't tell anyone that you showed me how to make glitter bombs with hand tools…..


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't worry, Earl. They won't believe it even as it's filling their shops with shiny goodness


----------



## EarlS

Iowa version of a glitter bomb:


----------



## doubleG469

EARL! S????? Crap I better get started!


----------



## RichBolduc

Is it to late to sign up?

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

That was a joke btw…

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Rich - It's never too late for you to sign up to make something for Kenny. He'll tell you that every time.

Gary - if you need a quick idea - glitter bomb and wooden shishkabob skewers with toothpicks as a bonus item.


----------



## HokieKen

Absolutely. Sign Rich up Grant. He has my address already.


----------



## RichBolduc

Squirrel-mobile on the way!!

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

He's already mobile Rich ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Squirrel man to the rescue.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all ever see a picture of yourself and say "holy $#!+, when the hell did that happen?!" Between the beer belly and the gray hair on my chin, one might think I was aging…

Luckily, the cape, hat and sidekick kinda negate that


----------



## Lazyman

Don't worry Kenny, I won't pin that on Pinterest under the topic of "aging" or "crazy old men" for example.

BTW, anyone know how to do that?


----------



## RichBolduc

I don't need a picture to say that… I say that every time I look in a mirror… At least if I shave the beard I look like i'm in my early 30's again

Rich



> Y all ever see a picture of yourself and say "holy $#!+, when the hell did that happen?!" Between the beer belly and the gray hair on my chin, one might think I was aging…
> 
> Luckily, the cape, hat and sidekick kinda negate that
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## bndawgs

> Y all ever see a picture of yourself and say "holy $#!+, when the hell did that happen?!" Between the beer belly and the gray hair on my chin, one might think I was aging…
> 
> Luckily, the cape, hat and sidekick kinda negate that
> 
> - HokieKen


I was just thinking about that. The pool opens up here this weekend and I'm just a tiny bit out of pool shape.


----------



## HokieKen

My wife's been after me for the last year or two to color my beard. Nope. I'd rather look old than have lady maintenance to do. I told her if I ever do color my beard, watch out, it means I'm cheating on her ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

When my wife gives me ******************** about the greys in my beard I remind her that I didn't have any before we met…. So they're all from her.

Rich



> My wife s been after me for the last year or two to color my beard. Nope. I d rather look old than have lady maintenance to do. I told her if I ever do color my beard, watch out, it means I m cheating on her ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Good point Rich! I'll have to remember that next time she brings it up


----------



## RichBolduc

Don't do what I do on occasion though… Tell her she has more grey in her hair than I have in my beard…

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

No worries there, even if there is gray in her hair, I'd never see it in the blond coloring ;-) Now, I might point out the gray in her beard if I'm in a mood for a brawl…


----------



## bndawgs

you guys allow that much back talking?


----------



## RichBolduc

My wife is a retired Marine… I don't have much of a choice. As I tell people often, we're not married, I just have stockholme syndrome…. Most think i'm joking…

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

I used to occasionally pull a grey hair from my wifes head. She didnt think that was as funny as i did though.


----------



## HokieKen

She more than earns the right to give me all the back talk she wants Steve. It's a very dysfunctional relationship that works great ;-)


----------



## EarlS

The 2 most important words a man can learn are "yes dear", closely followed by "I'm wrong" (just another way to say "you're right") or "it's all my fault".

I'm with Kenny - whenever my wife gets on me about how I look or dress I tell her that if I start taking better care of how I look she should worry.

She encourages me to ride my bike a lot. She tells me it helps me lose weight but I wonder if she is hoping the 3rd time I get hit by a car will pay for her early retirement?


----------



## HokieKen

Her early retirement or her "forever" husband and their dream wedding. Either way, I'd steadfastly refuse to exercise if I were you!


----------



## HokieKen

Which, I'm not implying that riding a bike in Iowa is really exercise. That's more like just sitting on a really little seat that rolls down the endlessly flat roads ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Tell her youll ride more if you buy a tandem bike and she goes with you


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, who am I kidding. I'm hardly allowed to talk at home. I'm hoping she doesn't read what I posted.


----------



## HokieKen

...


----------



## MSquared

I mainly do the cooking. This way, I know I'm not being poisoned…..


----------



## Mosquito

> When my wife gives me ******************** about the greys in my beard I remind her that I didn t have any before we met…. So they re all from her.
> 
> Rich
> - RichBolduc


That's exaclty my response as well


----------



## bigblockyeti

I didn't get any grey hair at all from my wife, mine all came from my kids.


----------



## HokieKen

Just called the butcher and ordered up some ribeyes for Monday afternoon )


----------



## mikeacg

I hate you Kenny!

Ha ha ha!

Gentlemen - Start your Grills!


----------



## HokieKen

Make that 6 ribeyes. None for Mike.

;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Do I still get one Kenny?


----------



## HokieKen

Only if you bring the cookies


----------



## Keebler1

Deal i just found 2 oreos on the counter to bring


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Keebler1

Thats whatll happen when my niece realizes i took them and finds a phone. The keebler elf goes to jail for stealing 2 oreos lol


----------



## HokieKen

See, all you had to do was make some of those coconut cookies and everything would be fine ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Wowzers! I didn't bother asking the market price for ribeyes when I called my order in. There's a pretty big jump from strips to ribeyes in price. I'm not sure ribeyes are worth the extra dough. Any opinions? Any tips on preparing/cooking them?

I'm a basic guy with steaks, coat with olive oil and sea salt and let them sit at room temp about 30 minutes before grilling. Grind some pepper on while they cook then let em rest for about 10 minutes before serving.

It's gonna be hard to see these babies staring back at me from the fridge until Monday…


----------



## MSquared

Nice haul!! ....Just heard a new to me technique today for grilling steaks ….. Room temp. steaks - season - Grill for three minutes - turning over every 30 seconds - take off fire - rest for 3 minutes - repeat 2 more times - 18 minutes total cook/rest time - take off fire - let rest for 10 minutes - serve. (Gotta work on that math! I'm in a rush at the moment.) Sounds unusual, but might give it a go. The Chef's the owner of a popular steak house. Hmmmm.
As an aside, many years ago, my brother was over to hangout and I was grilling steaks. He was amazed at how good they were. He asked me what I did to season them. I told him it was a secret! I let him go on for years until I broke down and told him. Salt, Pepper, a touch of Garlic Powder and a light coat of Olive Oil. Most importantly, a good steak to begin with! Geez! I love embarrassing my big brother!!  P.S.; A pat of butter melted on top before serving doesn't hurt!


----------



## duckmilk

Ribeye is more tender and has more fat marbling than a sirloin strip. I do about the same as Marty, salt, pepper and garlic. Watch them carefully when cooking so they don't get over done. I use the poke test to check doneness. -- Touch (no pressure) your index finger to your thumb then with the index finger of your other hand poke the meaty thumb muscle to feel the softness, rare. Next, touch your middle finger to your thumb and poke the muscle, medium rare. Then ring finger to thumb, medium. Pinkie to thumb, well done.

Finally got fertilizer down on our pastures. got weed killer on last week, but I think it needs another dose. The rain has been hindering my efforts lately.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Any opinions?


Yeah, but you don't want to hear them. :-/

As for steaks, ribeye is worth it over strips, but you gotta cook it right.

All steaks should start at room temp. Season with salt and pepper and a little olive oil or bacon grease.

Different cuts get different techniques. Tenderloin (or swordfish) goes 20-30 seconds a side on a grate on top of the fire-starter chimney, then rest for five minutes on a plate with the grill lid over it.

Ribeyes go on as soon as you dump the chimney, but on the other side of the grill, so they're mostly getting indirect heat. When they hit 120F internally, put them over the blazing hot coals, 30 seconds per side. Rest for five.

Alternately, sous vide the ribeyes to 125 (about 3-4 hours) then finish on the chimney or hot hot hot grill. They're like butter.

Anything else I do on gas. 130-135F internal, rest to 145-150.


----------



## MSquared

I cringe when someone takes steaks out of the fridge and puts them right on the grill!! Pretty much amounts to 'steaming' them! ( I won't even go into why an ex-S-I-L put frozen burgers on the grill! Part of the reason she's an 'ex'!) Yeah, Duck - Less is more! Dave - The two-zone cooking for a nice, thick cut and a quick-read therm. works great ( 125F-ish works for us). Got a hankerin' for a ribeye right now!


----------



## HokieKen

I normally sear the first side over direct high heat for 2-3 minutes then move them to indirect heat and finish them to temp after I finish them.

Duck, I've heard the thing about your thumb muscle before. Never worked for me ;-). I saw some chef on TV talking about grilling once and he said always use a thermometer. He said "it takes a thousand steaks just to suck at telling their doneness without one" ;-)

For me, anywhere between "moooooo" and medium is acceptable but some people are a little pickier ;-)


----------



## robscastle

That tractor setup looks like a cow of a thing to operate, so go for the alternative is heaps better and has been around for years, I lived on it when I was in the army!


----------



## EarlS

Rob - where are the green eggs to go with the spam?

I tried to sear some sirloin a couple nights ago on the electric range. Ugh - no flavor, dried out, over cooked. Not having the BGE and living in an apartment is a real challenge.

My brother cooked up a big ribeye roast like you would do a prime rib. It turned out rather amazing. He did the low, slow, heat (225 or so) to get the internal temp then bumped the temperature up to 600 and got the sear on the outside. After a 20 minute rest the meat was tender enough to cut with a fork, juicy, and full of flavor.

Tomorrow is our youngest daughter's HS graduation party. Pulled pork sandwiches and chicken salad sandwiches with the usual sides and awesome dessert bars from our favorite restaurant. I'm going to have to go on a diet after this weekend.


----------



## MSquared

Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam …......


----------



## robscastle

EarlS …BBQ is the go!

MSquared:- Couldnt possibly have such a big post without a spam attack!


----------



## mikeacg

And we don't want to leave any Southerners out on this so let's just consider just how tasty Treet Meat is and compare it to Spam:




Enjoy!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd forgotten about Treet. It never had much of a foothold up here in MN, except for a few years after the Hormel strike in 1985-86, when some folks wouldn't buy any Hormel product, and Treet appeared on the shelves as an alternative. Tough choice for some, between Hormel, who had broken the union and Armour, which was a non-union shop.


----------



## HokieKen

I would remark about unions but that's too much like politics…

Never had Treet Meat but I loved these as a kid. I thought a bunch of these fried up with scrambled eggs and cheese was a gourmet delicacy!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nothing against SPAM *BUT* how does a thread go from delish RibEyes to spam LOL :<)))


----------



## EarlS

Tony - think about this crowd and you have your answer…...


----------



## robscastle

Must be something developed for Army Tank drivers.










I am still working on what Mikes mechanically separated chicken is all about.


----------



## robscastle

I am not sure I really needed to know the explanation of this fact

https://www.thealternativedaily.com/mechanically-separated-poultry/

GR8HUNTERs RibEyes sound better.


----------



## Keebler1

@Kenny

https://www.facebook.com/100000061516383/posts/2629652290380129/


----------



## HokieKen

Um muh fer dseker ben jub wub kern


----------



## MSquared

+1, Earl.

And, anyone who says they don't like SPAM is a pathological liar!! Or, at least won't admit to it. Daily fare? Nooo! Once in a blue moon? Yes! In my case, once in every 5-7 years I'm estimating.  My Dad, a WWII vet, 1st Sgt. and Army Cook for a while, (That's a funny story, a crafty guy he was!) always kept a few cans in the pantry and served it up with eggs from time to time. Loved it growing up. Starting out on my own as young broke guy the big city, had it in my pantry. Hungry buddies hanging out, me being the cook? They never turned it down! In fact, gotta shop today … guess what?!

http://time.com/4827451/spam-history-80th-anniversary/

P.S.; Get a hankerin' for Hormel Corned Beef Hash and a poached egg on top once in a while ….  I don't tell my cardiologist! ......... Man, this thread has gone off the rails!!


----------



## HokieKen

I LOVE corned beef hash with a couple eggs over medium and some black coffee 

Keebler, I couldn't view your link. Me and facebook don't get along…


----------



## MSquared

Rob - You've created a monster here! Grilled Spam over lump charcoal on the Hibachi? Some grilled pineapple slices, a toasted Martin's Potato Roll, spicy brown mustard …. For you 'health nuts', sliced avocado on that!


----------



## hairy

Poke holes in a can of dog food, throw it in the water, put some Spam on a hook and catch some catfish.


----------



## duckmilk

> Poke holes in a can of dog food, throw it in the water, put some Spam on a hook and catch some catfish.
> 
> - hairy


Hmmm. interesting idea. I don't have any canned dog food, but do have a couple of cans of cat food, not sure where those came from. We feed the barn cats dry food.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - wrong end with those cobs. They are reusable and recycleable.

I think vegetarians will eat spam because it doesn't really contain meat, just a gelatinous material that you can fry. Maybe it's tofu's step brother or something??



> Hmmm. interesting idea. I don t have any canned dog food, but do have a couple of cans of cat food, not sure where those came from. We feed the barn cats dry food.
> 
> - duckmilk


I figured you were keeping canned cat food around for possum or armadillo bait?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Another weekend, another "glue stuff together on Saturday, then saw it apart on Sunday."


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Poke holes in a can of dog food, throw it in the water, put some Spam on a hook and catch some catfish.
> 
> - hairy


Sounds way cheaper than dynomite, hell, sounds cheaper than most of the lures in Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## duckmilk

> I figured you were keeping canned cat food around for possum or armadillo bait?
> 
> - EarlS


May have to try that on possum bait. So far, I've been using tuna. Haven't seen any armadillo around here.


----------



## duckmilk

I think Gary (dbblG) has forgotten I still have wood for him :-O

Last night, I was letting the dogs out to pee before bed, and the little jack russel X ran barking at something. So I walked out further to see what. It was a little fawn eating peaches on the ground under the peach tree that we had tossed because they were damaged.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hello swappers and spammers, long time no see.
Dave, good to see you're working on amazing handcraft as always.
Me, I haven't had time for much fun woodworking. Too busy with un-fun working, both wooden and otherwise.
We had a tile shower put in the master bath a few days ago. Skipping some other irritating details, I was alarmed to discover a *puddle of water* this morning in the garage (coming from behind the new shower). 15 minutes before time to leave for some family memorial day fun.
Ripped out some drywall and in a big hurry, discovered the leak source was due to the guy screwing a PVC female thread onto a brass male thread with a teaspoon of plumbers putty. The PVC fitting was cracked and spraying all over the inside of the wall.

Just re-worked the fittings with what I believe to be the correct components (and a much higher level of craftsmanship), enjoying a beer while I give it a few minutes to cure.

Turning the water on next for the moment of truth.

Skipping a few more boring details, I'm very happy I chose to drop out of the swap. No way I'd have been able to keep up.


----------



## robscastle

So where are the pictures of 
a, the Armadilos
b, the fawn
b,and most importantly having a beer! or as a minimum the cracked PVC fitting! 
I was also going to ask for pictures about Daves invisible man using the saw, but realised he had done that already!
A mighty nice looking saw I might add.
I almost forgot I ran "Um muh fer dseker ben jub wub kern" through Google Translate thinking it might be a secret code of some sort,... I havent got anything intelligent back yet, ... but its still running!


----------



## robscastle

Does anybody know what hkaaggar means? ...is that some sort of new woodworking term?


----------



## HokieKen

I think it's one of those fancy hand tools Rob. Oh nope, sorry it says job, not tool.

It's Ribeye day ).

Don't forget what it's really about fellas. Thanks to all who have served and to those whose loved ones paid the ultimate price.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Don't forget what it's really about fellas. Thanks to all who have served and to those whose loved ones paid the ultimate price.
> 
> - HokieKen


This.

Thank you to all who have served and given the ultimate sacrifice.

Thank you to the family members who have also given something of theirs for the freedom we all enjoy.

Thank you to all who serve now.


----------



## GrantA

Wow you guys have been chatty. No more of this spam business it does not belong here!
I feel like I've lost a few pounds to sweat the past few days! Been working in the yard, on the deck and on cleanup at the new shop project. 
Thank you to all who have served and especially those who gave all they could give.


----------



## MSquared

..... what spam? .....


----------



## HokieKen

Time to go to work


----------



## HokieKen

Can't forget the evil bastards…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Pretty good day. No pics yet but both Sons home for the cook out. Started with a trip to the big local flea market. Lots of (overpriced) rusty gold. Broke out the charbroil grill and had my favorite on it. Shrimp! Made with old bay and our home made hot sauce. Kept the rest simple, dogs, burgers and chicken.

Home everyone had a nice Memorial day! Today I remember Mason and Ruhran. Two fine young men and friends who were lost to us on Dec. 21, 2004 in Mosul Iraq when a suicide bomber took out our chow hall. And Lambert, a fellow C/O I worked with who paid the price a year later.


----------



## duckmilk

Thank you to everyone who served. I thought about my dad and brother who did and are now gone. Went to see my 90yo buddy who joined near the end of WWII, went on to serve two tours in Vietnam and later retired. He's in rehab right now and had a couple of set-backs the last 2 days, so my wife and I went to visit him for an hour. He will turn 91 June 9.

Then, loaded some horse panels on top of my wife's horse trailer in preparation for her going to Nebraska on Friday and to be used at our NM trail ride the next week. I'm hoping she doesn't have to drive through bad weather on the way to NE.


----------



## EarlS

Embrace the dark side Kenny!!! Except you stripped them naked before you put them on the grill. What's the paintbrush for? Do you paint char marks on after you cook the meat? I don't see ANY beer…..


----------



## HokieKen

Beer was in the hand not holding the camera. Only one I've had all weekend!

My wife and granddaughter wanted to "help" me because I was doing yard work all day. So they shucked my corn. It's the thought that counts… That corn is usually a hit. It was meh today. Between it being too early for good corn and it being shucked it was too dry.

The steak and my wife's mac
& cheese made up for it  The ribeyes were about $4/lb more than my usual NY Strips but geeze they were slap yo mamma yummy! Then some homemade vanilla ice cream and blueberry cobbler for dessert.

I couldn't wedge another beer in there if I had to!


----------



## doubleG469

> I think Gary (dbblG) has forgotten I still have wood for him :-O
> 
> - duckmilk


He has not, just so busy. Graduation, Rain, Golf Tournaments, Rain, Build a table, Rain, Now Memorial day weekend, what no rain? Next weekend it's travel to St. Louis for 5 days… then back home. Maybe that weekend will work.

Oh and I am ready to ship just gotta find a way to get it there. Too big for the postal boxes.


----------



## Bluenote38

Man Kenny - after all that how do you stay so slim ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

It's easy Bill. I quit eating babies - poof, no more baby fat!


----------



## MSquared

Those weren't steaks, they were Roasts!  Bet they were damn good though!


----------



## HokieKen

Those were actually thinner than I normally buy for the grill Marty. Which was a good learning experience  I usually get them cut about 1-1/2" thick. But, the butcher convinced me to go with 1" cuts on these. And I think they cooked 3X as fast. But it was easy to get them to just the right temp. And it was only about 3 minutes per side to get to a nice medium/medium rare. So, since I had to do two rounds because they wouldn't all fit on the grill at the same time, the first batch didn't end up resting a lot longer than the second. About 6 minutes on the grill and 5 more resting on some foil was perfect. I think I'll got to 1" thick cuts every time from now on when I'm grilling for more than a couple people.


----------



## MSquared

Oooh!! They looked like about 3" or so in the pic! Ha! In that case, yeah, 1-1/2" is the max. Again, I bet they were 'genius', as I like to say. When I put a fairly thin steak on the grill and come back in to let them rest, my wife invariably say's, "They're done already?", I say, "I hope they're not 'over-done'!"  ...... another reason why I do the cooking ….


----------



## Keebler1

Thats my problem with grilling i have a habit of leaving them on too long


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Kenny, I'm happy you liked them!


----------



## HokieKen

I sure did Duck. Only problem is, everything I eat today is horribly disappointing :-( Luckily, a couple of the lightweights last night couldn't finish their steak so I have some left in the fridge that I'll throw in my skillet when I get home and heat up a bit and make a ribeye sandwich for dinner  The wife is going out with girlfriends so I won't have to share either ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> - duckmilk


I always wondered what a "Whitewood" tree looked like…


----------



## mikeacg

I hope you are not eating my ribeye Kenny! Don't make me have to come down there!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

You do have to come down here Mike. And bring beer ;-)

So did the store launch? IIRC, you were targeting Memorial Day?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> - duckmilk


Now that's true. *Must be getting rare the way their prices are going up*.


----------



## mikeacg

I was open on Monday! 
That meant no cook-out at my house… but with temps in the 40s, we weren't looking to sit outside anyway. I made Mama some brat patties (didn't have any hotdog buns so had to use burger buns), potato salad and cole slaw so it was almost like a picnic…
Getting close to June already and I'm still missing a piece I need for one of my 'bonus' gifts! Not nervous yet but I don't want to be the last man in!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> I was open on Monday!
> That meant no cook-out at my house… but *with temps in the 40s*, we weren t looking to sit outside anyway. I made Mama some brat patties (didn t have any hotdog buns so had to use burger buns), potato salad and cole slaw so it was almost like a picnic…
> Getting close to June already and I m still missing a piece I need for one of my bonus gifts! Not nervous yet but I don t want to be the last man in!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


WHAT???! Congrats on opening the store though ))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

IN CASE you guys might miss it https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/410112 very kewl :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

I saw that Tony. I thought about one of those stands but then I remembered I can't afford one of those Big Green Eggs :-(


----------



## duckmilk

We just got lucky. We were under a tornado warning about 30 minutes ago, but it apparently fizzled out. Some damage reported further south of us a bit north of Ft Worth.

BGE's kind of intrigue me. I ought to look at one sometime.


----------



## bndawgs

I'd recommend the Kamado Joe from Costco over the bge. Cheaper and comes with more items standard. Stand, cover, etc


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, I did some looking and found some reviews.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I saw that Tony. I thought about one of those stands but then I remembered I can t afford one of those Big Green Eggs :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


Same problem here, I'm on more of a small chinese oval budget. Costco had a good looking knockoff but I have no where to put it & my wife says no more crap on the covered porch, not that I could grill in there anyway.


----------



## MSquared

So, what's the basic principle? And, how can one been cobbled together? Somebody had to start somewhere! Eh! kidding! Like I'm gonna do that!!


----------



## HokieKen

I spent a little time on my project last night. Lookin' like I might be shipping a couple of weeks early! I guess it really doesn't take as long as I thought to put a wood handle on a spork…


----------



## mikeacg

Did you make the spork, Kenny, or steal it from MickeyDs? I swear, if it still has food on it when it gets here, we're going to have to have a little talk!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Bojangles Mike. They have the premium cutlery. Nothing but the best for my recipient ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, since you slackers aren't feeding me any teasers, I guess I'll shoulder the load.


----------



## EarlS

Nice plane Kenny. So you are doing a spork with a bonus can of spam? Sounds good!!!!

I just got back from 2 days of Freshman orientation for my youngest daughter.

Found out the BGE replacement parts are here but I have to bring in the broken parts. Normally, not a big deal but since the entire lower part of the outside shell is broken I will have to disassemble the whole thing, get the new one, then hope I can put it all back together again. Still better than no BGE for the summer.

Apparently, Grant is having major internet problems at his place. Hopefully they can figure things out. Our cable is AWOL after last night's storm but the internet is fine. Since they use the same wires I wonder how that works?


----------



## HokieKen

Shhhhh. Don't give away the meaty(ish) surprise!


----------



## Keebler1

Earl I didnt know they made spam that looks like corn


----------



## GrantA

I got back up and running late yesterday, just in time for a very busy day of work and this week is theater week for my girls (ballet). My little one is only in tomorrow night's show but my oldest (10) is in that one and both Saturday shows. I've been shuffling them here there and everywhere this week and catching my breath where I can. 
I've gotta get a basic site plan for the new shop turned in Monday morning so that I can be on the July meetings agenda, dealing with some city politics with zoning. It's crazy how fast 4800sqft can seem crowded lol!

Earl you definitely need to locate another BGE dealer. All I've ever had to do is email a picture of a cracked part to the local dealer and I get the new one and trash the old one


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Earl you definitely need to locate another BGE dealer. All I ve ever had to do is email a picture of a cracked part to the local dealer and I get the new one and trash the old one
> 
> - GrantA


it does seem like they are jerking him around and not in a good way :<)))
I mean for the cost they should come and replace it for you free of charge the next day


----------



## Bluenote38

Teaser


----------



## HokieKen

That's better Bill! Looks like somebody else is getting their swap materials from the spring brush pile ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - EVERYTHING can be made from corn!!!!

Grant and Tony - According the the local ACE guys BGE is going with serial numbers on the eggs. Since mine predates that I'm guessing BGE thinks I've gotten my money's worth and want to do the least they possibly can on the warranty. At least I was able to get the replacements for free. Beats having to buy a new one.

Bill - that doesn't look like corn


----------



## hairy

Yard sale find this morning. $5, new in box.Once I gave the motor a nudge to get going, it's running strong.

I guess I have to use this in the backyard since it's posted here. What do y'all put on a rotisserie? Chicken and turkey is all I can think of, first time for me.


----------



## mikeacg

Hairy,

You can roll up beef or pork with all kinds of goodies inside and stick them on their! Time to get creative!! You definitely scored on that purchase!

I'm off to buy a new lawnmower for the store tomorrow. Can't keep hauling my mower back and forth - and all that nasty grass in the back of the hearse stinks!!!

Mike


----------



## MSquared

+1 Also, Pork and Beef Whole Roasts (Like the 'stuffing' them idea too Mike!) Cornish Game Hens, Duck, Lamb, Ham, Stuffed and Rolled Breast of Veal …....... SPAM!!


----------



## HokieKen

Puppies, kittens and possum Hairy.


----------



## Bluenote38

Yep Kenny but more like the several years ago pile… Been draggin' some of this around since Memphis.


----------



## EarlS

Hairy - *CORN SWEET CORN* - lots and lots of *CORN* - just for Kenny!!!

Did I mention *CORN*????


----------



## GrantA

OK I wasn't even gonna post it here but Hairy I'll see your $5 rotisserie and raise you my $1 oven 
Now I can make 3-phase brownies 
;-p


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,

If you haven't shipped my shaper yet, I am interested in the oven! 
I used to be a baker for Lowe's foods in NC… I'll make it useful!!!!!


----------



## GrantA

Ahh crap Mike I got the oven for me just not for food 
I found a file cabinet with manuals I'm hoping the ritter manual is in there to include. I'll have the crate buttoned up this weekend. I'll let you tell these guys what you're getting though


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Ahh crap Mike I got the oven for me just not for food
> I found a file cabinet with manuals I m hoping the ritter manual is in there to include. I ll have the crate buttoned up this weekend. I ll let you tell these guys what you re getting though
> 
> - GrantA


You're going to cook yourself in the oven Grant? You should sit tight until you get some supervision for you in that shop.


----------



## mikeacg

Cool! I just didn't want you to lose a sale! I'll keep my eyes open and something will pop up here now that I have 3 phase capability!


----------



## duckmilk

The first thing I made on a rotisserie was tri-tip roast. But don't cook duck.


----------



## MSquared

No Duck Duck?!!


----------



## duckmilk

Nope, it's hot enough here already.


> You re going to cook yourself in the oven Grant? You should sit tight until you get some supervision for you in that shop.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Your comment reminded me of the poem by Robert W Service, "The Cremation of Sam McGee.

This is Robert Service reading it himself. Edit: this one doesn't get to the end of the poem … sorry. I found a full version (I think) read by someone else.

This is the text version.

Enjoy


----------



## Keebler1

Teaser


----------



## HokieKen

Curly Maple and Mesquite Keebler? I like it )


----------



## Keebler1

Hard maple and african mahogany


----------



## HokieKen

I still like it ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Yea made my mom a cutting board out of it


----------



## HokieKen

Good boy


----------



## clieb91

I'm a bit behind here but been keeping up with the antics. Long week and short weekend with lots to do.

I'll try to get a teaser up this weekend. But main focus this weekend is pens. My daughter's last day of school is Friday and she has been putting off end of the year gifts. So she has 16 pens to make before Thursday.

Doesn't help that I've been making other pens and such in order to launch our new online store this coming week either.

Off to get some early prep work done in the shop. Just once I wish my internal alarm clock would not go off at 5 AM.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I'd get a new alarm clock Chris ;-). Enjoy pen turning with the daughter!

I'm just now getting started on a Fathers Day gift for my granddad. Scrubbing down some VA Walnut on a cool morning while everybody is still asleep doesn't happen often for me 









We have 2 grandkids and 2 foster kids staying with us this weekend. But, I've spent the last several weekends on honey-dos and the last week helping my son with stuff at his house. So my lovely bride has relieved me of all duty and told me last night when I was leaving to go to the gym that I should "stop and get beer on the way home then go to my shop and she'd see me Sunday night". It's gonna be a good weekend


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah… given that I have the whole weekend in the shop, I should be shipping my swap package this coming week ;-) Somebody better make room for one sweet Spork!


----------



## HokieKen

How can you tell if it's a good day? Lunch Beer!


----------



## hairy

> Hairy I ll see your $5 rotisserie and raise you my $1 oven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


 I fold. The forklift was a tell.


----------



## Bluenote38

Just received a box of green wood!! Thx Kenny.

Teaser? Maybe - we'll see how far I get.










The rest is another mess I'm working on.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How can you tell if it's a good day? Lunch Beer!
> 
> - HokieKen


Well, we didn't have lunch beer, but we did have root beer with lunch. Took my sweetie's pop out to A&W for a root-beer float.










He's a woodworker, so that counts, right?

After other fambly stuff, I'm home. Having a Farm Girl. Hope my sweetie isn't too jealous.


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmm. Root beer float and Orange Saison. I approve on both counts!!


----------



## MSquared

That gentleman's expression is the quintessential look of contentment!!


----------



## MSquared

.


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - so your bonus item is some clamps? Sweet!!!

Kenny - this might be one of those times when I would condone having your SWMBO talk to my SWMBO about weekend reward time.

Dave - good to see A&W still has the old style mugs.

I'm spending the weekend reviewing cabinet layouts and details for the new house. Can you believe that solid clear cherry cabinets are cheaper than painted poplar?


----------



## doubleG469

What a great day, first - my package has shipped. Now I am off to lovely St Louis for 5 days… wait a minute, nope.. flight canceled - mad scramble… ok re-booked, instead of a direct flight, I have now got a 5 hour flight from Dallas to Detroit to get to St Louis… makes no damn sense but ok.

See you guys in 5 days.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Dave - good to see A&W still has the old style mugs.
> 
> I m spending the weekend reviewing cabinet layouts and details for the new house. Can you believe that solid clear cherry cabinets are cheaper than painted poplar?
> 
> - EarlS


YES ON YUMMY A&W :<)))))))
go with cherry cant go wrong there and yellow on the walls :<))))


----------



## mikeacg

With cornhusk curtains and cornsilk tassels…


----------



## HokieKen

Dave's orange saison looked so good last night that I decided on this for today's lunch beer 









Earl, if you really want two whole weekends a year in your shop, I'll have my wife call yours.


----------



## Keebler1

> What a great day, first - my package has shipped. Now I am off to lovely St Louis for 5 days… wait a minute, nope.. flight canceled - mad scramble… ok re-booked, instead of a direct flight, I have now got a 5 hour flight from Dallas to Detroit to get to St Louis… makes no damn sense but ok.
> 
> See you guys in 5 days.
> 
> - doubleG469


Why fly when you can drive and see the country


----------



## GrantA

I'm not sure which angle I like best…


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I can't fit all of that in my shop. :-<

Kenny - after going thru the cabinet price list I have added a couple of linen closets as well as all of the cabinets and shelves for the laundry room (they wanted $3500 for laundry room cabinets) to the closet built-in's already on the list. I also have book shelves, a window seat, new coffee table and end tables for the living room, a Stickley settle and matching chairs, a couple of dressers, a bedroom set, and probably a few other things I forgot. It's great to get a new house, lots of projects which means new tools since I sold the other ones…..

For all you corn haters (Mike is jealous) out there - we are planning to corn silk yellow in the bathroom since it is a good craftsman color and it hides all of the spots where I miss.


----------



## HokieKen

Swap item complete: Endgrain Cutting Board. For sardines.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice job planing that endgrain. I didn't realize blue shop towels were good for work-holding.


----------



## HokieKen

Those blue towels are like duct tape Duck. Good for everything.


----------



## GrantA

Trip 2 of the day 
It's about beer:45 now I missed beer:30!


----------



## duckmilk

That's a lot of arn Grant. You gonna give us a virtual tour of it when it's unloaded?


----------



## GrantA

Of course duck! You guys get the first glimpses of my toothpick factory!!


----------



## Keebler1

And I get the first toothpick Grant.


----------



## GrantA

Keebler I dont actually know how to make toothpicks. It's just my front. I have a beer cooler in the shop and a recliner.

I think toothpicks are made by tiny journeymen with tiny shooting boards anyways, I don't want to step on their toes


----------



## duckmilk

A recliner in the shop??? Now I know what I'm missing.


----------



## HokieKen

Get ready for work boys, it's Sunday night :-(









Edit: Mike, that's the beer I sent you in last summer's swap you said was oxidized. I really hate that because it's SUCH a great IPA…


----------



## HokieKen

And, this was the beer before that^ beer ;-) It's new to me but it was pretty great if you're a fan of citrusy IPAs.


----------



## mikeacg

I was just going to say that it looked familiar Kenny! You did good with everything you sent me last time. Can't wait for the next one.

Earl! I love corn… Kenny is the corn hater here! My problem with Iowa stems from a motorcycle trip to Fort Dodge one time to put a bathroom in for a buddy of mine and I got caught in a hail storm. Iowa is so flat that there were no overpasses to hide under… I got pretty beat up! I had to stop at a quik mart to buy garbage bags for a rainsuit!


----------



## HokieKen

I don't hate corn. I just don't trust it. Kinda like babies.


----------



## EarlS

Mike - there are plenty of overpasses along I-80 to hide under and not so much in the rest of the state. That's what ditches are for (speaking from first hand experience).

Corn loves Kenny!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Mike - there are plenty of overpasses *along I-80* to hide under and not so much in the rest of the state. That s what ditches are for (speaking from first hand experience).
> 
> Corn loves Kenny!!!
> 
> - EarlS


reminds me of a song I once heard LOL :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

Well, we have I-81 so I guess I'm one better than you Earl.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I didn't make as much progress on my project for this swap as I had planned over the weekend. I did get a jump on the beer swap though. I was making a coaster but I think I may have gotten the scale wrong…


----------



## mikeacg

...or a really big beer in your future, Kenny!

Earl, I didn't make it that far south. I came on 35 from MN and across on 20. 
We did swing by the Surf Ballroom and the Mason City airport on the ride back for a bit of nostalgia…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Well, I didn t make as much progress on my project for this swap as I had planned over the weekend. I did get a jump on the beer swap though. I was making a coaster but I think I may have gotten the scale wrong…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


hey a coaster for a keg :<))

for texas guys here : https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/304891


----------



## bndawgs

I want to make a chess board at some point.


----------



## EarlS

For anyone that happens to be passing through Mason City, IA, there is restored FLW hotel that is really nice. My wife stayed there a couple of times when she was in Mason City for work. She said the restaurant was good, not just for the architecture, but the food as well.

Historic Park Inn

Kenny - that looks a like a beer coaster/checker board, or maybe chess, if you can find the right assortment of beers.


----------



## HokieKen

My grandfather mentioned wanting a wood checkerboard to play with all the other vets in the place he lives. So, that's what he's getting for father's day


----------



## bndawgs

> My grandfather mentioned wanting a wood checkerboard to play with all the other vets in the place he lives. So, that s what he s getting for father s day
> 
> - HokieKen


very nice. how thick is that board? 3/8"


----------



## HokieKen

No, it's just under 3/4" thick Steve. Started out 3/4 but after the first glue-up I planed both sides back flat so it lost a little bit.


----------



## bndawgs

gotcha. are you working off any plans or just freeballin' it?


----------



## HokieKen

Freeballin'. As usual ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Steve - Kenny is all about "free" so free ballin' is a winner for him. ;+D

Plans are just ideas that someone wrote down before they actually made it.


----------



## HokieKen

Ha! That's a good definition of "plans" Earl 

Steve, I will caution you that unless you make your board an endgrain board, you're going to have to do endgrain/endgrain glue joints for the final glue-up. I used biscuits but just be sure you have a plan.


----------



## bndawgs

I actually just bought a biscuit joiner the other month, so I do have that covered.


----------



## Bluenote38

Let's all be very happy that Kenny didn't post any "free balling" pics….


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, did I forget to post those? Sorry. I'll get them up this evening…


----------



## EarlS

I wonder what problems would arise if you glued the dark pieces as end grain and the light pieces as regular? I would assume it would be hard to get flat since end grain would be harder to sand or plane. Beyond that?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, the planing would be horrible and sanding wouldn't want to stay even Earl. With a wide belt sander, no problem but I'm just po folk.

But, having one end grain and one face grain would make the build infinitely more difficult. As I did it, it was glue-up, slice the panel into strips, flip every other one and glue it up again.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, Great looking board. Nice gift for him. Someday I have to make my Dad a better board than the one I made him in 8th grade woodshop.

Earl, Really cool looking Hotel.

Did make some progress on the swap this weekend. But the shop mainly belonged to my daughter who is now turning stuff on her own. So proud of her, she is working on completing the 17 pens for her teachers by Wednesday evening. 
She was really happy when she found she no longer needed to stand on something to reach the lathe.










CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Kenny, Great looking board. Nice gift for him. Someday I have to make my Dad a better board than the one I made him in 8th grade woodshop.
> 
> Earl, Really cool looking Hotel.
> 
> Did make some progress on the swap this weekend. But the shop mainly belonged to my daughter who is now turning stuff on her own. So proud of her, she is working on completing the 17 pens for her teachers by Wednesday evening.
> She was really happy when she found she no longer needed to stand on something to reach the lathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


*I LOVE THIS PICTURE Chris :<))))))*


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Chris. Good for her and good for you!


----------



## duckmilk

You must be really proud of her Chris.



> Kenny, Great looking board. Nice gift for him. Someday I have to make my Dad a better board than the one I made him in 8th grade woodshop.
> - clieb91


I would bet he loves the one you made him in 8th grade, kind of special. If it was my kid making a "better" one for me, I'd keep the one he made earlier. But, I'm kind of sentimental that way.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My grandfather mentioned wanting a wood checkerboard to play with all the other vets in the place he lives. So, that s what he s getting for father s day
> 
> - HokieKen


You are the MAN Ken!


----------



## duckmilk

+1


----------



## HokieKen

> You must be really proud of her Chris.
> 
> Kenny, Great looking board. Nice gift for him. Someday I have to make my Dad a better board than the one I made him in 8th grade woodshop.
> - clieb91
> 
> I would bet he loves the one you made him in 8th grade, kind of special. If it was my kid making a "better" one for me, I d keep the one he made earlier. But, I m kind of sentimental that way.
> 
> - duckmilk


Exactly what I was gonna say Duck  I turned my Mom a goblet in 7th or 8th grade shop class. It was great for what it was - a crash course in limited time on the lathe. But I look at it now with it's thick walls and horrible proportions and too-small base and realize what a piece of crap it was ;-) I imagine though that if I told my Mom I had to take everything I've ever made her and burn it but she could save one single piece, it would be that goblet.

It's kinda funny thinking back… But I was tickled with that goblet when I made it. I did NOT make it for my Mom. I made it to be mine. But then when I showed it to my mom and she made a big fuss over how great it was and just assumed that it was a gift, I didn't have the heart to tell her I wanted it back. To this day, I've still never told her it wasn't meant for her. That's gonna be a tough conversation if I put it off much longer :-[


----------



## EarlS

It is always interesting to go back and look at stuff that I made even a couple of years ago. The coffee table and end table in the living room were made at least 7 years ago (has it been that long??) and I have evolved my style and skills considerably since then. Fortunately, they don't have any real sentimental value so I will be making new ones for the the new house.

The evolution seems to be much more apparent in things I design rather than things built from plans. The quality of the work has improved, but it isn't as readily noticeable.


----------



## bndawgs

I ended up getting a branding iron from Gearheart. I got my burn proof last week and they were supposed to ship it out yesterday. Hopefully this will motivate me to start making more things, so I can use it.


----------



## hairy

Next time I'm cooking 2 pineapples


----------



## MSquared

Hmmm …. With some Ham Steaks on the grill!


----------



## clieb91

Thanks for the comments guys I am really proud of her. I hear ya all in regards to the progress, one of the reasons I came back to LJs was I was looking at past projects and it is a great archive to look over and see what I've done in the past and how I have been able to do stuff different later on.

Hairy, That looks delicious, just had some grilled pineapple the other night at a restaurant and want to do some at home this summer. Marty I am thinking the ham steaks to go with it as well.

If anyone is interested my daughter finished her pens and you can see the post here. 


Now I can get my shop back and make some progress this weekend on the swap

CtL


----------



## MSquared

That's way cool Chris! Your 7th-Grader Daughter is rockin' those pens! It's gotta make you a little weepy…


----------



## EarlS

I'm officially bored. No shop, no woodworking, nothing to do but sit around and look at all of the things I want to make. Sure, there are plenty of house details but that's not the same as being able to go out in the shop and make some sawdust. Even spending time on SketchUp drawing up plans or looking through all of the power tool porn doesn't stack up to spending time in the shop.

Is patience a fancy word for boredom?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not even whittling, Earl? Carve Kenny a corncob out of ebony or something?


----------



## Keebler1

Earl come up to Melissa TX plenty of tools for you to use there


----------



## Bluenote38

> I m officially bored. No shop, no woodworking, nothing to do but sit around and look at all of the things I want to make. Sure, there are plenty of house details but that s not the same as being able to go out in the shop and make some sawdust. Even spending time on SketchUp drawing up plans or looking through all of the power tool porn doesn t stack up to spending time in the shop.
> 
> Is patience a fancy word for boredom?
> 
> - EarlS


Sorry to hear Earl. If you were closer I'd invite you over for a play date!! ;-) Not that my shop is anything to rave about. 1/2 my tools are packed and the other half are getting ready for packing. I have about 2-3 more small projects I might be able to squeeze out in my time remaining. Maybe a pre-build for the Beer swap too.

I thought you were going to do some spoon carving? Maybe you could start on a Canoe?


----------



## HokieKen

Got that 45 tuned up and ready to use Earl? No power tools required for that, just something to sharpen with and some scrap wood to test with  Then between the 45 and a handsaw, I bet you could make a box for it. And Dave sent you that nice carving knife. All kinds of projects to be done with that! Get you a spoon knife and start making some bonus spoons for your swap recipient ;-P


----------



## Bluenote38

Hey - he could use that #45 to … make a box


----------



## Mosquito

There is a Woodwright's Shop episode about making an 11-groove box with a #45


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Making a box for my 45 with my 45 is something I'm really looking forward to when I can justify the time. That's a great project Earl!


----------



## EarlS

The 45 was packed away early on. I might as well try some carving/whittling even if it is on a tubofor even though it seems sacrilegious to use the really nice carving knife Dave sent me on one.

I do have my Beer Swap item complete and Kenny has progress pictures as well. Guess I can also do some beer sampling to find a good selection for the swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Aren't there trees in Iowa? Go whack a couple small limbs off one to whittle on Earl. Green wood is the best for whittlin' anyway.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I might as well try some carving/whittling even if it is on a tubofor even though it seems sacrilegious to use the really nice carving knife Dave sent me on one.


Heck, *use* it, Earl. I use mine for all sorts of things. If you booger up the edge, you get to sharpen it. No biggie.

And as Kenny points out, green wood is nicer for casual whittling. Heck make yourself a fuzz-stick collection or something. Call it "practice," if that'll make Mrs. Earl happier.


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't use the edge on boogers. That's why God gave us fingernails.


----------



## mikeacg

Note to self: Stop chewing your fingernails down to nubs. You can use them for boogers!
Thanks Kenny!
Still working on my bonus item. It's kind of corny but I think it will turn out great if I could just quit changing the design… Y'all ought to lie to me about the ship date so I finish earlier and not end up working to the last minute!!!


----------



## duckmilk

I got some new glasses last week and tried them for 5 days, not working out well. To read what you guys post I am using the right eye lens only cause the left one is blurry and out of position. So, I went back yesterday to find out what's up. The Dr. checked the lenses (which were not right) and then re-tested me. She then put these funny glasses on me for further testing. I made her take a picture of me wearing them then sent the pic to my wife saying these were going to be my new glasses.










Whadda yall think?


----------



## mikeacg

That's a good look for you Duck! Very steampunkish…


----------



## MSquared

+1 - Major cool!!! I mean, 'who else has those'??!! Gotta come up with a Super Hero name! 'Captain Opto'?


----------



## HokieKen

You related to this fella Duck?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You related to this fella Duck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Related, that's Duck in his younger years.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Badass robotic arm too. Even has a flask mounted on it.


----------



## bndawgs

Those look like Gucci frames.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, that guy's cool, maybe a great great uncle of mine, but mine have night vision capability.


----------



## MSquared

A longtime com padre of mine has a set of of Cold War Era Soviet Night Vision Goggles in storage somewhere. Might just rattle his cage! Where he got them from? ...... Canal Street in NYC. What a wealth of weirdness int he 70's- 80's!!


----------



## EarlS

Is that Duckaloo Bill? Where is the faithful sidekick Pronto? And a jackalope steed?


----------



## HokieKen

Don't F with Roanoke cops. They'll run your ass over.


----------



## Keebler1

Is that you without your cape Kenny


----------



## hairy

> Don t F with Roanoke cops. They ll run your ass over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks like they're putting restraints around his neck.


----------



## HokieKen

That's what happens when you get them off your wrist…


----------



## EarlS

Looks like they just hit with the door but I'm sure the protests will start about excessive force.

Apparently, the officer didn't back up to make sure it was a clean hit.


----------



## MSquared

Call: 1-800-DIRTBAGLAWYER


----------



## HokieKen

Not likely to see any such protests around here Earl… We tend to side with our LEOs.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Mark me as shipped and received.


----------



## Keebler1

Is it customary in the swaps to send a note in the box letting your recipient know what wood was used and what finish was used? Also let them know who made it?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yes, Keebler. Include a note with some details on the construction, stories about it if appropriate, whatever. And yes, let them know who made it, by all means.

I always start writing the note when I start building so I have it handy if any ideas come to me during the build, but I'm a little crazy that way.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok thanks. Should have finish on my extra this weekend and ship next weekend.


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - part of the fun of receiving your swap item is reading the note. The note can also double as the project text when your post the project after the swap reveal.

P.S. Don't forget to take pictures before you box up your swap item to ship it. Don't ask how many of us have forgotten to do so.


----------



## doubleG469

> P.S. Don t forget to take pictures before you box up your swap item to ship it. Don t ask how many of us have forgotten to do so.
> 
> - EarlS


I did again, thought I had taken some but was so rushed to get it out before my work trip. Oh well…


----------



## mikeacg

The letters are great and I keep them with the project I receive. They give you a better insight into the person who created the piece. For example, who would have thought that Kenny was such a thoughtful, caring individual based on his screen persona but his letter to me from the beer swap was very revealing as well as the letters from Tony, Tom, Earl, etc. - hope I didn't miss embarrassing anybody here! Ha ha ha!








Can't even thank Earl enough for this stuff which wasn't even a part of either the Mallet or Beer Swap! He went above and beyond…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Yes, Keebler. Include a note with some details on the construction, stories about it if appropriate, whatever. And yes, let them know who made it, by all means.
> 
> I always start writing the note when I start building so I have it handy if any ideas come to me during the build, but I'm a little crazy that way.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


and he writes it on the coolest paper ever :<))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> and he writes it on the coolest paper ever :<))))


Hey, anyone can buy the notepads I use. I just seem to be (as is so often the case) the only one crazy enough to actually do it. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I've never gotten one of Dave P's notes but I did get one from Mos' in the surprise swap a couple of years ago that was on maple veneer


----------



## Mosquito

One of the ones I wrote, I think I used a piece of curly maple veneer lol


----------



## EarlS

How are the mallets holding up?

I was watching a cooking show the other day and saw something I really want to build for a swap - a hand powered grain grinder to make--- wait for it---- corn meal!!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> How are the mallets holding up?
> ...
> 
> - EarlS


One of mine got its first scar last weekend. I don't use the magnificent bastard often but it does do light duty work from time-to-time. I used it when I was gluing up my checkerboard to tap the ends flush and later noticed a little "boo-boo" on its face. It's actually more of a scuff and is probably just in the finish. But still, I have proof that it's at least seen action ;-P


----------



## doubleG469

Oh so get this, I have the best wife ever (I can say it freely cause she wont see this) I was out of town for 5 days and came home to a surprise. She cleaned off my work bench and around my lathe. It was so nice to see all the dust and chips gone.

Now I have to do something nice in return.


----------



## RichBolduc

Mine's still doing good!!! I used it on the waterfall desk cabinets I was doing 

Rich



> How are the mallets holding up?
> 
> I was watching a cooking show the other day and saw something I really want to build for a swap - a hand powered grain grinder to make--- wait for it---- corn meal!!!!!
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## RichBolduc

Make the biggest thing you have ever turned on your lathe… and create more chips!!!

Rich



> Oh so get this, I have the best wife ever (I can say it freely cause she wont see this) I was out of town for 5 days and came home to a surprise. She cleaned off my work bench and around my lathe. It was so nice to see all the dust and chips gone.
> 
> Now I have to do something nice in return.
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## HokieKen

We're very different people Gary ;-) If my wife ever cleaned off my workbench, I'd have a minor coronary event. I have no idea what's on my workbench most of the time. So she'd get blamed for anything I lost for the rest of my life.


----------



## EarlS

The only time my wife would ever pick anything up in the shop is if she wants me to make something for her - right now. I can't complain though because she generally doesn't get too upset when a new piece of equipment shows up in the shop. My usual line is "I need <name> to build your <insert name="true">.


----------



## doubleG469

> Make the biggest thing you have ever turned on your lathe… and create more chips!!!
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


You mean like this?


----------



## RichBolduc

Start with something this size.

Rich



> Make the biggest thing you have ever turned on your lathe… and create more chips!!!
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## doubleG469

That would be beyond AWESOME!! I'd make this from it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How are the mallets holding up?


It's holding up pretty well, but it doesn't get much use. I have a heavier oak one that gets used when I need to do serious persuading, and a little brass one for tip-tip-tapping. The EarlDice mallet seems to be an awkward teenager.


----------



## HokieKen

Good Lord Gary! You gonna bathe in that thing or what?! ;-) That's awesome man!


----------



## HokieKen

double post…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice one Gary!!!

Earl the mallet you sent broke straight away, replied it, broke again so that's a no go. It's a looker though. You MORE than made up for it with the butt gauge package. That stuff has been awesome and useful. That level is the first one I grab when hanging things. It's been used several times.


----------



## Keebler1

Whens the next seap usually start since this ones almost over?


----------



## HokieKen

Beer swap will start right on the heels of this one Keebler


----------



## Keebler1

What do yall usually make for the beer swap?


----------



## HokieKen

> What do yall usually make for the beer swap?
> 
> - Keebler1


There's some of these and a few of these ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> How are the mallets holding up?
> 
> - EarlS


mine is still fine ….. looks a tad beat up …. but still so nice :<))))


----------



## bndawgs

Big ass tree here

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/d/falls-church-free-fire-wood/6906915171.html


----------



## mikeacg

Mine looks as good as the day I got it ('cuz I'm afraid to use it!!!) I show it to everyone! Tom and Earl's mallets are completely different and yet beautiful. Kenny's beer mug with spalted wood is unique and Tony's Box Swap (with a box clamp included inside) was like a jewel. 








Not to mention all the extra goodies he included:








I have a display area for the creative works of everyone who has been a part of these swaps as a testimony to how different craftsmen will attack a problem from their own point of view. I like to get my customers' minds working before they order a product from me - and if I confuse them enough they just tell me, "You just surprise me!" Makes my life so much simpler!


----------



## HokieKen

That looks familiar Mike^  I had some of that PA Amish coffee, syrup and waffles too in the mallet swap )


----------



## HokieKen

I'll add that in addition to the breakfast Tony sent me, that deadblow mallet he made me is a true workhorse!


----------



## Mosquito

I had a hard time with starting to use the mallet I got in the very first swap we did (that was a LONG time ago), but eventually got over it, and it became and still is my main bench mallet. Its getting a little beat up and worse for wear, but it looks like a well loved mallet should 

Besides, I've got a few other mallets now after the latest mallet swap  
Some day, I'll retire this one, and hang it on the wall…


----------



## hairy

Count me shipped, received, and happy!


----------



## Keebler1

How long should i wait to put f8nish on a project after sanding? Isially just wait overnight but not sure if thats necessary. Im finishing in same area i sanded in.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> How long should i wait to put f8nish on a project after sanding? Isially just wait overnight but not sure if thats necessary. Im finishing in same area i sanded in.
> 
> - Keebler1


After sanding bare wood? No wait time needed unless I'm misunderstanding the question.


----------



## bndawgs

Think he's worried about dust contaminating the finish


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How long should i wait to put f8nish on a project after sanding? Isially just wait overnight but not sure if thats necessary. Im finishing in same area i sanded in.


I finish with oil or shellac immediately after sanding and giving the wood a wipe-down with a rag moistened with mineral spirits to take off the dust (unless I'm shellacking as a sanding sealer, then I don't even bother wiping).


----------



## Keebler1

Ok thanks using simple finish with the wax in it ill finish it this evening then. Thats what i was worring about dust getting in the finish


----------



## HokieKen

Unless you're doing something with a high gloss or a thick film finish, I don't worry about the dust Keebler. If you're worried though, just turn the shop vac on and wave it around like Harry Potter for a minute ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

I got a picture of you in youre cape with a squirrell on your shoulder thor hammer in one hand waving shop vac hose around in the other Kenny lol


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, you already have that one? Hmmm. Wife musta posted it somewhere ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Waiting a day doesn't magically eliminate the dust on the surface so you still should vacuum or wipe it the next day if you don't want it on the surface.


----------



## Keebler1

I always wipe it down but went ahead and finished it. Wasnt sure how long i should wait for sust to settle


----------



## GrantA

You guys have been busy! I'll get the list updated soon, easier to do that on the computer. Finally sitting on the couch with a cold beer today!
One of the items in the millwork shop equipment purchase which we were unsure about was this beast of a glue press. 








Dad and I decided to get it to my shop, it was just too cool to leave behind for scrap. We thought it was just a homemade press til I saw the plate on the back side today 









The H is cut off in this picture (sorry! I was hot and sweaty) but it's a Handy Manufacturing Company glue press, patent date 1914 from Chicago
We feel SURE that it was brought in the shop in pieces and assembled, probably around that time (the shop caught fire in another area in 1920 so it may have been there since about 1914!)
Dad measured the parts, it's mostly C channel and I beams and estimated the total weight at 3800 lbs. Now it was at the very back corner of the shop, I have a forklift bit it had to stay up front on the concrete. We had already moved some 2500lb ish equipment up from this section with a pallet jack so…
We go with 2 5500lb pallet jacks prepared to get it out. Once we got it un*glued* from its spot it kinda went OK, good grief this things a BEAST for real! 








We finally got it to the concrete and moved it the rest of the way out with the forklift on one end (it is only a 3000lb lift) and a pallet jack on the other end. The jet pallet jack died and needs the cylinder rebuilt now- thankfully I had just bought a Dayton from my buddy at sunbelt rental and it saved the day!
Oh and here's our new little buddy, found him in a box of random stuff at the new shop. One of my daughters said we'll call him forkie (after dad hung it on the lift) and he can stay -so here we are!








So I'm thinking since I needed to make a welding table anyways that this press is getting 4" square tube legs and will be the welding table (once I scrape the glue off!) and can also be used as a press when needed. Coolest table around I think!!


----------



## clieb91

Grant, You are certainly going to have one well stocked shop. What a great rescue.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

Grant - that looks a lot like a plywood press. you could make your own laminated wood and plywood.


----------



## duckmilk

Hey guys, just checking in before leaving for NM. Going to the annual trail ride up above Angel Fire. See you in about 9 days.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Have a great ride, Duck! Up above Angel Fire is one of the areas I wanted to move to, but the below zero temps during the winter had my sweetie vetoing that pretty quickly. Beautiful country up there, though.

Grant, that looks like a nice table, but where did you get the miniature pallet jacks? Nice forced perspective photo, too! ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

The purpleheart in my project looks better in a picture with flash than in person


----------



## mikeacg

It's awful quiet here today guys (Like a tomb)! Is everybody scrambling to finish up their projects or busy with Honey-Do lists?
Is Kenny OK (He's never this quiet!!!!). Someone poke him with a stick!
I finished up final details on my swap and bonus today - took pictures before I forgot. Got the box ready to ship for the morning so I have to leave it alone and quit nitpicking it… Ran out of packing materials so you never know what you might be getting with this swap! 
Oooooops! Forgot to write the letter for the recipient…


----------



## EarlS

Don't poke the bear. He might poke you back.

I'm spending lots of quality time figuring out why my cell phone just decided to quit sending/receiving texts followed by losing the internet and pretty much a complete reboot. Of course the kid at US Cellular had no clue except to say to try a full factory reboot.


----------



## Keebler1

Mike i stuck the wife with the task of gett8ng a box for my swap item. Earl its fun to poke the bear.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny is probably trying to figure out where his cape went. Doesnt know his better half washed it and hid it from him


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Is Kenny OK (He s never this quiet!!!!). Someone poke him with a stick!
> 
> - mikeacg


he had his weekend in shop last weekend now its wifes turn to have him :<)))



> Don t poke the bear. He might poke you back.
> 
> I m spending lots of quality time figuring out why my cell phone just decided to quit sending/receiving texts followed by losing the internet and pretty much a complete reboot. Of course the kid at US Cellular had no clue except to say to try a full factory reboot.
> 
> - EarlS


here's a good one for you guys when I try phone my in laws phone is busy signal when my wife try it works just fine LOL :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

The Bear was at an amusement park all day yesterday and didn't get home until 2 am. I did get i to the shop this afternoon though and finished up my swap items with the exception of some polishing and finish 

I thought I was gonna finish my first swap project without bleeding on it. I was wrong…


----------



## Keebler1

Tony thats probably a sign your calling your inlaws too much


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

Glad to hear you are OK (except for some minor bleeding)! I just couldn't believe that no one was posting for so long. Some days I can't hardly keep up with all the posts!

Going to the post office in a couple hours so someone is going to have a surprise in a few days. Hope they like it! I sure had fun making these pieces…


----------



## EarlS

I didn't think you could draw blood with a spork made from stabilized corn cobs? It sounds like Dave P is going to have to take away Kenny's carving knife.

BTW - how does Kenny's wife get the blood stains out of the cape? Asking for a friend…..


----------



## HokieKen

She doesn't Earl. She says if I can't keep from bleeding on it I have to wear it as a reminder to be careful… She said the same thing when I had a finish nail stuck through my finger. That was a long, painful week :-(

I got up this morning and got the first coat of finish on my project  When I ship will depend on how long it takes the oil finish to cure and how many coats it requires. I'll be well ahead of the ship deadline though. That's a first!

This should be good to go for Father's Day too. I planed and scraped it flat yesterday and attached the curly Maple border. I have to grab some more Walnut dowels to finish pinning the edging on then flush the edging up and sand everything. Then it's just finishing to be done.


----------



## doubleG469

Safety time boys and girls. When you have a dual control lathe and switch over to the tail stock control, always check the speed control before turning it on. Spun it up to 2000 and Boom. Thank god I was walking around the bottom of the tail stock.


----------



## Lazyman

That's pretty cool Kenny. Are the pieces designed to nest or flip over for kinging?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

DAMN Gary glad your ok :<(((((((((


----------



## bndawgs

Wow Gary. is that the wall or ceiling?

i need to set up some sort of reminder to set the speed on my lathe to slow after each use just in case.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gary, what was the speed supposed to be? I first turned in 6th grade industrial arts class, though grandpa had a good wood shop set up, he never did anything with turning so that I learned (sort of) last. The school had a good sized Delta that today would probably be ~40 years old equipped with an overhead heavy gauge formed wire guard. It would not turn on without the guard lowered. We only did spindle work and I don't think anything really over the size of a baseball bat so it's capacity was largely wasted on us. That being said, it would wind up to 3000rpm and once or twice someone managed to blow the work piece apart, the sound still resonates with me with the one I was 15' away for. I had my back turned but whipped around quick enough to see the pieced falling after being extruded at a very high speed through the wire guard (which surprisingly was unscathed). The kid had it cranked to the max and was turning something thin and long with no additional support so it turned into a jump rope and left the centers in a big hurry. Be safe out there!


----------



## HokieKen

Get the glue out Gary and turn the speed down! I always, out of habit, turn the knob on my Delta all the way down before flipping the switch then run it up to whatever speed I want. Not a bad habit… Glad you're okay man!

Nathan - yeah the checkers nest for storage and crowning. I bought those off Ebay. I wanted to make some but just ran out of time. I think for Christmas I'll plan to make a set of checkers and a storage base the board can be mounted on.


----------



## bndawgs

Did I read somewhere that the cheapest place to get bar for bar clamps is a plumbing supply place?

I just picked up some bessey bar clamps and need to get the bar.


----------



## HokieKen

Probably so Steve. Lowes/HD has the bar too. It's not expensive.


----------



## bndawgs

> Probably so Steve. Lowes/HD has the bar too. It s not expensive.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks. and the thread cutter at HD is the same thread as the clamp head i'm guessing?

here's the kamado joe classic 2 for $900 shipped.


----------



## doubleG469

speed was supposed to be 120 but it spun it up to over 2000…. whooohooo here we go, wall repair time. I really do have a habit of checking speed control before I turn it on. For some reason with switching from head to tail control I just didn't. Heard the wwwhhhhrrrrrrrrrrr boom… and started checking body parts….sadly it was a beautiful bowl. couldn't have been one of the crap ones…. nope spalted maple with lots of grain variation.

oh well live and learn and repair the wall.


----------



## doubleG469

Video stills of the intact bowl.


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks. and the thread cutter at HD is the same thread as the clamp head i m guessing?
> 
> - Steve


Yeah, there's only one standard NPT thread for each pipe size.


----------



## bndawgs

is it worth getting both ends threaded? i think i'll go with a 3,3,4 cut from a 10' section


----------



## bndawgs

and should i get the galvanized or just get black and put a couple pvc collars on it to avoid discoloring the wood?


----------



## HokieKen

I'll defer to guys who use pipe clamps Steve. I don't… I don't see why you would need both ends threaded though.

Could have been worse Gary. Wear those face shields boys!


----------



## bndawgs

i guess the reasoning for both ends threaded is in the event i would need a longer clamp. say 6ft or something if i only had two 3 ft sections.

i don't need any clamps right now either, but these damn things were on sale so i ordered some. need to quit looking at slickdeals. :{


----------



## HokieKen

Didn't think about that. Makes sense to couple them up. Be aware you'll need a coupling though. You can't put a female thread on one and mate them directly. Pipe's pretty cheap. I'd probably be inclined to just buy an extra 6' piece and stand it in a corner somewhere for "just in case".


----------



## bndawgs

yeah, that's a good point.


----------



## hairy

> and should i get the galvanized or just get black and put a couple pvc collars on it to avoid discoloring the wood?
> 
> - Steve


You can get foam insulation to slip on the pipe. Kinda like a pool noodle, but it's split to slip on the pipe.


----------



## mikeacg

Mark me shipped Grant!
I figured Kenny didn't get blood on his clothes because he takes them off before he visits the shop (like he does while waiting for the mail man…)
Wow Gary! I haven't run a lathe in a number of years but have one I was considering setting up at the new building. Thanks for the timely warning (I like Kenny's idea of turning the speed down before starting it).
I use black pipe for my clamps and usually keep a roll of waxed paper from dollar store out in the glue-up area…


----------



## Bluenote38

Shipped!


----------



## Keebler1

You can get the black pipe in 10ft length at HD fairly cheap i bought 2 and had them cut in half there.


----------



## Bluenote38

...and Received - way cool! ... so scratch me for both an S and an R


----------



## EarlS

Waiting by the mailbox. Fortunately, the apartment complex mail boxes are next to the pool so I can lounge in style and use a beach towel as a cape… I need some sun tan lotion and bug spray though.


----------



## bndawgs

Got my new branding iron from gearheart. it's pretty cool


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks Dave for the recommendation.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

POOL NOODLE LOL :<))) 
would be better if you need a longer clamp to just put 2 together with bars you can turn clamps themselves rather then a coupler which will give a lot :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Thanks Dave for the recommendation.


You're welcome, Steve! Be careful, they take a long time to get up to temperature and then they take a long time to cool back down again, too! DAMHIKT.



> I need some sun tan lotion and bug spray though.


And a pool noodle, Earl! Geez!


----------



## bndawgs

> Thanks Dave for the recommendation.
> 
> You're welcome, Steve! Be careful, they take a long time to get up to temperature and then they take a long time to cool back down again, too! DAMHIKT.
> 
> I need some sun tan lotion and bug spray though.
> 
> And a pool noodle, Earl! Geez!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


i went with the torch heated one and yeah it seemed to take awhile to heat up and it definitely was hot to the touch for a long time afterwards as well. my buddy touched it about 10 mins later and it was still hot. lol

due to a shipping snafu, i ended up with two which they said I could keep. so i'm going to look into trying to turn one into an electric one. great customer service from the company though.


----------



## Keebler1

What company did you get it from Steve?


----------



## bndawgs

Gearheart Industry.

I went with a 2" x 1.5" torch heated brand. I didn't have any designs in mind, so I used their online design builder to create one. Sent them the pdf and then had a branding iron about a week later. Very easy to deal with and would recommend again. Dave first found them and mentioned them here.


----------



## HokieKen

> Waiting by the mailbox. Fortunately, the apartment complex mail boxes are next to the pool so I can lounge in style and use a beach towel as a cape… I need some sun tan lotion and bug spray though.
> 
> - EarlS


If there's a swing set, you can do this too


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone know how loud my belt grinder was last night at 10:30? Me neither, i had my ear muffs on. lol

i'm such a bad neighbor. ha


----------



## HokieKen

If your neighbors can hear your belt grinder, either you need a new belt grinder or you live way too close to your neighbors. Unless you were grinding kittens. That can get kinda loud.


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, I had it outside in the driveway. It's an old Rockwell 1"x42" and it's pretty damn loud.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - no swing set because kids swing and either fall or jump off the swing and suffer traumatic injuries. There is, however, a plastic jungle gym complete with a little slide. Maybe I can slide down the slide since the suntan oil is slippery, hit the mulch, roll around a bit, get up looking like sasquatch after an all night bender, roar loudly, then jump into the pool. Ought to give the kiddies something to tell mamma.


----------



## bndawgs

Here's my son using it for his Pinewood derby car.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhh, the driveway huh? Yep, you're a $#!tty neighbor ;-)

I like it Earl! I'm assuming the mulch in Iowa is chipped up corn cobs?


----------



## bndawgs

I seem to be getting a slightly tapered cut when I'm using my PM141 bandsaw. As far as I can tell, I've got the table squared up to the blade. So I'm wondering, could the plastic insert not be flat and causing the issue? Or perhaps the lower guides?


----------



## DavePolaschek

My bandsaw drifts pretty consistently to the right (from the wood's point of view) if I'm feeding it too fast. I find I'm most accurate just knifing a line onto the chunk of wood and then free-handing it to cut the line. If I try and use a fence or guide, I end up feeding too fast, but if I'm just eyeballing it, I do a better job of maintaining a consistent feed speed, and that makes for straighter cuts. At least for me.


----------



## HokieKen

Yes and yes Steve. Both can be an issue. The insert shouldn't be a factor unless you're cutting fairly small parts that don't span it most of the time. Lower blade guides can definitely be an issue if they're forcing the blade one way or the other.


----------



## HokieKen

...


----------



## HokieKen

One final teaser before this one leaves the nest…


----------



## mikeacg

Teasers are great but I usually can't figure out how to do one without giving the whole project away. I think this one will get you all wondering….








Looks like we only have 1 shipped and 2 received? Hmmmmm….


----------



## EarlS

I think Grant continues to have internet issues plus he looks to be rather busy setting up his super shop.

So Mike is making cafeteria trays??? They should pair well with Kenny's spork. Who has the cups?


----------



## Mosquito

Crunch time, I have one last piece of mine to make, and so far I'm looking to make the 3rd of that one last piece tonight… sooner or later I'll get it right, hopefully lol


----------



## Lazyman

How about a teaser from a non-participant? I didn't come up with an idea early enough to join the swap but I finally had a chance to try one of my ideas. I had seen some Wolverine style meat shredders, usually made of metal but thought I would see if I could make one out of a chunk of pecan I salvaged a few years ago.

I haven't gotten around to making the second one but I suppose you could always just use a fork to hold the meat? It needs a little more shaping I think but I can always use it for self defense or making my own X-Men movies


----------



## HokieKen

I saw those Nathan. I actually had those on my short list of possibilities. I've never done pulled/shredded meat though so I wasn't sure how practical they would be in reality and I definitely wouldn't have been able to judge whether or not the ones I made would be up to par.

I wonder if Wolverine would be less of a badass if his claws were Pecan instead of Adamantium?


----------



## mikeacg

For some reason I thought the ship date was June 11th so I hurried to ship on Monday… 
June 24th???? I could have done a better job with the finishing on my main item! A big sorry to my recipient but at least I wasn't the last one shipping this time! I don't know how I'll make it until the reveal date without going crazy! I guess I could always start on my beer swap stuff - those tubafor coasters aren't going to make themselves…
Maybe I have time to make some cups to go with the spork and cafeteria tray?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny thats kinda like asking is you could make what you make without a cape.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure anyone can make the crap I make Keebler ;-P


----------



## RichBolduc

Blame Kenny if anything is wrong.

Rich



> For some reason I thought the ship date was June 11th so I hurried to ship on Monday…
> June 24th???? I could have done a better job with the finishing on my main item! A big sorry to my recipient but at least I wasn t the last one shipping this time! I don t know how I ll make it until the reveal date without going crazy! I guess I could always start on my beer swap stuff - those tubafor coasters aren t going to make themselves…
> Maybe I have time to make some cups to go with the spork and cafeteria tray?
> 
> - mikeacg


----------



## bndawgs

there's nothing worse than getting a CL alert for a jointer, only to see it's a shopsmith.


----------



## HokieKen

> Blame Kenny if anything is wrong.
> 
> - RichBolduc


I see you've met my wife.



> there s nothing worse than getting a CL alert for a jointer, only to see it s a shopsmith.
> 
> - Steve


Well, if that's the worst thing that happens to you, I'm pretty damn jealous of your life. ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

> Blame Kenny if anything is wrong.
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> I see you ve met my wife.
> 
> there s nothing worse than getting a CL alert for a jointer, only to see it s a shopsmith.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Well, if that s the worst thing that happens to you, I m pretty damn jealous of your life. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


haha, well maybe the worst thing to happen today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Nathan, that meat claws looks very cool, I too wish I had participated but I still don't have my shop set up yet so trying to make something without having somewhere to make it would be predictably difficult.

I need a new grill and I have no idea what I want. I had a Weber before and I'm not object to going that route again but it seems there are more versatile options available. I like the idea of a pellet grill like a Traeger but I'm not sure about the cost to operate and I'm not shelling out $800+ for something make in china, ain't happnin! My needs are: 1) Quick heat up. 2) Reasonable operating costs. 3) Ability to smoke meat.

I'm not object to buying from a small manufacturer (in the USA) but it has whatever I get has to work and have some kind of support should something fail or break.


----------



## bndawgs

I have no complaints with my traeger. Works great and food tastes awesome from it.

I've been playing along as well on the sidelines with this swap. Wasn't sure if i would have been able to get anything finished with my schedule this spring.

Still have some sanding and finishing to go.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - mark me down with a big R as in co*R*n….. heh heh heh - like that?

Good thing it arrived today. It's been a bit windy, rainy, and tonight is gonna be chilly. Not the best conditions for the mailbox wait, plus the other residents are starting to look at me strangely.

Anyhoo - The swap items I received are perfect and totally customized to me (no Kenny I didn't get a bag of corn cobs but someone else might have). My wife said I was more excited about the swap items than I am when I open Christmas presents from her. That might have something to do with the foot bath/massager thing she bought me one year. My daughter gave me the box and said "Happy Father's Day, early".


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> there s nothing worse than getting a CL alert for a jointer, only to see it s a shopsmith.
> 
> - Steve


how do you get an alert from CL ? PLEASE TELL ME MORE :<)))))))))


----------



## hairy

> there s nothing worse than getting a CL alert for a jointer, only to see it s a shopsmith.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> how do you get an alert from CL ? PLEASE TELL ME MORE :<)))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/363109/how-to-set-up-craigslist-alerts-for-email-or-sms/
> 
> I googled it, I don't have it set up.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> there s nothing worse than getting a CL alert for a jointer, only to see it s a shopsmith.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> how do you get an alert from CL ? PLEASE TELL ME MORE :<)))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/363109/how-to-set-up-craigslist-alerts-for-email-or-sms/
> 
> I googled it, I don t have it set up.
> 
> - hairy


*THANKS :<))))*


----------



## HokieKen

Only thing Tony… Using the CL alerts, don't expect a fast notification if you're looking for a good deal on something. It apparently only pulls results and sends notifications a couple of times per day. So, if you have an alert for a "Unisaw", it may be posted, sold and have the post deleted before you even get the e-mail that there's a new post. I know this from experience…


----------



## HokieKen

> For some reason I thought the ship date was June 11th so I hurried to ship on Monday…
> June 24th???? I could have done a better job with the finishing on my main item! A big sorry to my recipient but at least I wasn t the last one shipping this time! I don t know how I ll make it until the reveal date without going crazy! I guess I could always start on my beer swap stuff - those tubafor coasters aren t going to make themselves…
> Maybe I have time to make some cups to go with the spork and cafeteria tray?
> 
> - mikeacg


Do you want me to send it back when it gets here so you can give it some more attention and throw in some more bonus items? ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

I seem to get the emails about 20 minutes after a post goes up. And I'll get multiple emails a day for whatever category it's for.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Only thing Tony… Using the CL alerts, don t expect a fast notification if you re looking for a good deal on something. It apparently only pulls results and sends notifications a couple of times per day. So, if you have an alert for a "Unisaw", it may be posted, sold and have the post deleted before you even get the e-mail that there s a new post. I know this from experience…
> 
> - HokieKen





> I seem to get the emails about 20 minutes after a post goes up. And I ll get multiple emails a day for whatever category it s for.
> 
> - Steve


I will try it out BUT probably still look everyday :<))


----------



## mikeacg

> Do you want me to send it back when it gets here so you can give it some more attention and throw in some more bonus items? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes, please! Send it back when you get it!

Wait! I thought you were giving me your name for the beer swap! You can't get all of my swap projects (I'm kind off surprised that Grant didn't give me his name for this swap! Ha ha ha!)

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Wait! I thought you were giving me your name for the beer swap!...
> 
> - mikeacg


We'll just have to see how it shakes out Mike. I would never rig the name assignments for self-seeking purposes ;-P

On a completely unrelated note, here's a couple of "retro" Hokie Bird pics I kinda dig…


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny this is a BBQ swap so pick an appropriate picture
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## bigblockyeti

I never could figure out some birds as mascots, sure raptors and other birds of prey I understand. Delicious birds not so much.


----------



## bndawgs

Keep in mind that the Hokie is a castrated turkey


----------



## mikeacg

That would explain why he looks so angry in those pictures!


----------



## GrantA

Checkmate hokie bird


----------



## MSquared

Just the humble 'weekly chicken'. Getting close to done ….










Nathan, Grant, I'm not big into Turkey personally, gotta say though, you guys are rockin' some serious skills there! I'm actually the designated Turkey cook for the Holidays. But, they won't let me experiment!  OK, except for the the 'flat bird' technique. Comes out great in half the time. And NO! The bird didn't slide out of the oven in slow motion onto the floor one year when I turned my back to start basting it. I swear! (Went immediately into 'Julia Child Mode!') Hell, they were 'into there cups' anyway. I did confess later into the evening  ....


----------



## HokieKen

He ^ will mess y'all up.

And if he don't, Bruce will.


----------



## MSquared

Surely, but he'd crumble to some good 'Q'! That's a fact Jack! P.S.; That's a whole lot of shoulder pads there!


----------



## EarlS

I should see Kenny's Hokie with the Iowa Hawkeye, but since my daughter will be going to IA State, it's Cyclone's for the win.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> He ^ will mess y'all up.
> 
> - HokieKen


Someday, I'm going to have to dremel carve that bird in a box lid. Don't look *too* hard at all!


----------



## GrantA

Nailed it Jeff!


----------



## doubleG469

Wait Earl the mascot is a cyclone that looks like a cardinal? I am sooo confused.

Kenny is that Bruce Smith?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that's Bruce Smith Gary. I already sent him a link to Marty's post making fun of his shoulder pads too. If Marty owes any of y'all money, you might want to go ahead and collect…


----------



## HokieKen

It's Iowa Gary. They tried to draw a corn cob but had a really bad artist.


----------



## EarlS

Gary - I don't try to understand mascots - consider Kenny's castrated turkey. Looks to me like someone put it on PED's (probably because they couldn't feed it corn). I think it needs a rainbow cape to support the cause of the month, after all, it probably can't identify with any gender at this point.


----------



## bndawgs

> Gary - I don t try to understand mascots - consider Kenny s castrated turkey. Looks to me like someone put it on PED s (probably because they couldn t feed it corn). I think it needs a rainbow cape to support the cause of the month, after all, it probably can t identify with any gender at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


hahahahaha


----------



## HokieKen

Just sent Bruce a text about Earl too. Steve, you're on thin ice for laughing.


----------



## MSquared

DOH!!


----------



## doubleG469

I do have to confess, I have always wondered what a "hokie" was. Now I know, a turkey that self identifies as anything other than a turkey with no giblets…


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## EarlS

Now for some playful banter found on that interweb thing Al Gore invented:

A Virginia Tech football player was almost killed in a tragic horseback riding accident. He fell from the horse and was nearly trampled to death. Thank God the manager of the K-Mart came out and unplugged it.

Q: Why do Va. Tech grads hang their diplomas on their rear view mirrors? 
A: They have to show some proof that they deserve to park in that handicap parking space.

Q: Why don't Hokies have ice on the sidelines during their games? 
A: The guy with the recipe graduated.

A group of Hokies strut into a bar chanting "51 days! 51 Days!" They're high-fiving and slapping each other on the back. The bartender says, "What'll it be?" to the head Hokie. Head Hokie yells, "Champagne! We're celebrating! 51 days! 51 days!" Bartender asks, "What exactly is with this '51 days?' " 
Head Hokie answers, "We bought a puzzle marked marked from '3 to 5 years' and we finished it in 51 days!!! Whoo-hoo!!! 51 days! 51 days!"

A ventriloquist from Virginia walked into a bar just off the Virginia Tech campus and asked the manager if he could do a little performance. The manager thought no harm could be done and agreed. The ventriloquist grabbed a stool, sat down and began telling jokes about the Virginia Tech football team. Suddenly, a huge man wearing an Virginia Tech T-shirt walked over and said, "Listen buddy, I don't know who you think you are telling all these jokes about our football team. I for one will not put up with it!" The ventriloquist quickly apologized and said he would leave. The large man exclaimed "I'm not talking to you! I'm talking to that little man sitting on your lap!"


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen

Gotta admit though, never heard the 51 days. That's pretty funny ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Poor kid thought "give them the Hokie Pokey" meant the finger. What do they teach kids in school these days?










I'm guessing the lyrics are a bit different in Kenny's house…....ya put the giblets in, you cut the giblets off, you call yourself a Hokie, that's what it's all about….


----------



## mikeacg

Now I think you might be poking the bear Earl…


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## EarlS

Kenny - LMAO!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Hokie Pokie comes to describe a lot of things on a college campus ;-) Many a drinkin' game shares the name. As does the campus drunk tank. And…. the things that make gals fat for 9 months…


----------



## Lazyman

They do say that's what it's all about.


----------



## clieb91

All, Been busy no way I'm going to try to catch up on the last four days of posts. 
Did get a package this week though that really brightened my week.  Mark me as Received.

Shipped will be on Monday.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

Chris - I don't think you missed much of anything.


----------



## HokieKen

So, the ice cream truck just came up my street playing "O Come All Ye Faithful". Is it just me or is that a little wierd?


----------



## Keebler1

Count me as shipped


----------



## Keebler1

Feel sorry for who gets my package has 3 cu ft of packing peanuts in it


----------



## DavePolaschek

Whew. Shipped a couple knives off today. Best stacked birch bark handles I've made so far.

And I've been digging through Earl's shorts. There were two pieces of quartersawn American chestnut, 3/4×5x12. I've resawn them to 5/16×2.5×12 and am making boxes with some fancy 1/4" plywood from Earl's shorts for the tops and bottoms. I think they'll end up holding all my carving tools / gouges. So thanks again, buddy!

I'm out of Fibonacci gauges again though, so I might take a break to make some more of them (again, out of Earl's shorts - they're very versatile shorts).


----------



## EarlS

Dave - once I get up and running again I'll make sure and keep you supplied. It's good to know someone can find a valued use for the pieces that are too small for me to use. Hope you are taking lots of pictures.

"Oh come all ye faithful" - yep that qualifies as creepy

Spent all day looking at kitchen pictures, back splash pictures, cabinet pulls, drawer knobs, door levers, house numbers, doorbell covers, outlet covers, and any odd little thing you can think of for a new house. Seems like prices on drawer pulls started at $50 each, door levers - $125 each. At least most of it is solid brass or nickel. I'm done for the day, my head is spinning and my eyes are crossed. Between the Blues and country music, I'm ready to go find a beer to cry into. Might help the crossed eyes….


----------



## Keebler1

Make your own pulls and levers. Would be cheaper


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - once I get up and running again I'll make sure and keep you supplied. It's good to know someone can find a valued use for the pieces that are too small for me to use. Hope you are taking lots of pictures.


Not a ton of pictures, but I've been able to pick out 4 or 5 Fibonacci gauges from the box you sent me (2 12" long pieces, plus a 9" and a 5" needed for each), plus all the big flats will be either box tops or bottoms. What's surprising is just how much resawing I find myself doing. But then I seem to like making boxes from 3/8" stock.

One of the flats was 1/2" thick, and when I resawed it into two quarters today, they both bowed enough that I might not be able to use them. That was a little weird.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My planer blades were shot. Last time I tried it I got more sawdust then shavings. My boys took me out for fathers day dinner today and asked what I needed for my shop. I now have three new blades for the planer. 



> One of the flats was 1/2" thick, and when I resawed it into two quarters today, they both bowed enough that I might not be able to use them. That was a little weird.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, I have used bowed thin stock to make an arch lid box before, just a thought.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Jeff. These are going to be stacking boxes, so I'll need flat material. But if it doesn't calm down, I can either use another piece of plywood I have around or soak the curvy wood in cactus juice, clamp it flat, and bake it, and that'll flatten it out for good. Depends how much screwing around I feel like doing tomorrow.

The other thing I've been doing with a bunch of small scraps is gluing them up into a stack. Alternating 1/4" thick strips of light and dark wood. It's about an inch thick, by a foot long, by more than 6 inches (25 or so strips stacked). I figure that'll get turned into *something* one of these days.


----------



## GrantA

Happy Father's Day fellas!
Now which one of you did this??!?


----------



## bndawgs

Client of my wife's cabinet doors. Am I safe using titebond 2 or should I go with something clear?


----------



## bndawgs

> Happy Father s Day fellas!
> Now which one of you did this??!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Didn't Earl move?


----------



## duckmilk

Happy Father's Day fellow degenerates! Looks like I didn't miss much-- except to find out that a Hokie had no balls :-O 
Had a great time on the trail ride and never sat my butt on a horse, did the ATV thing with a buddy and got to see a lot more country than the horse riders did. Camp was looking down on the town of Angel Fire and we went up to over 10K feet. One of our trail buddies died in a helicopter crash last year and we spread his ashes over a beautiful lookout point. His favorite drink was McAllen 12 yo scotch, so they opened a bottle, threw the cork away and passed it around. I've got some pictures and will download them later to share.


----------



## RichBolduc

My dad and wife found another use for the hammers i got from Grant during the mallet swap.

7.5 lbs of sea cockroach










I did London broil on the smoker for myself.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I would wear that lobster out Rich!

Happy Fathers Day fellas. Glad the ride was good Duck. Sounds like a nice tribute for your buddy.

I scored this from my boy today ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Only in Iowa…



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157238404834859


----------



## duckmilk

Lobster looks great Rich.
Nice score Kenny!

Pics from the trail ride:

The one on the grass is the one I rode shotgun in, Polaris Razor 1000, owner/driver is 85 (in August) and knows how to make that thing crawl over rocks and loves to give it the gas in rough spots. He let me drive it once - to load it back into his trailer.









We rode in the rear to make sure nobody got lost.









The ceremony for our lost friend.









Drinking the McAllen









Scattering the ashes. The mountain in the back is Wheeler Peak, tallest in NM.









My wife and her mare (wearing a cap on her ear). That mare loves beer. A friend was giving her some and she took the can out of her hand and drained it ) Good mare!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like a heckuva trip, Duck.

Friday was my sweetie's dad's 90th birthday. That was nice, but he's in a hospice now, so that's not so nice.

Then we came home and my throat got sore last night. Think I'm into full on pneumonia today. Coughing up all sorts of technicolor lung nuggets. Blegh. Bought a dust mask for next time I fire up the belt sander in case that contributed to the problem.

Ten days of work left before I retire, and I'll be phoning in sick tomorrow.

Edit to add: I'll also be seeing my doc. Or a doc.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear about your sweetie's dad. Best wishes for his well-being and recovery.
Maybe you should just wear a bandana over your face like I did on the ride ) Get better buddy.

My best buddy couldn't make it to the ride. Many people sponsor different aspects of it and he sponsored the women's showers. Someone made a life sized cutout of him in shower mode and placed it in the women's showers. My sister-in-law stole it on the last night and put it in my wife's bathroom in the trailer.










I heard women were putting towels over his head so he couldn't see them, lol.
He said he was glad it stayed in the "family"


----------



## hairy

> Client of my wife s cabinet doors. Am I safe using titebond 2 or should I go with something clear?
> 
> - Steve


 Titebond Extend

https://www.rockler.com/titebond174-and-titebond174-ii-extend-wood-glues-titebond-extend-wood-glue


----------



## doubleG469

Looks like a good time all around Duck. But wait one minute, I thought Texas Cowboys rode horses on trail rides not mules???


----------



## EarlS

> Happy Father s Day fellas!
> Now which one of you did this??!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Didn t Earl move?
> 
> - Steve


Steve - Now you know why my wife was OK with me selling all my power tools. Best part of that picture its that the blade won't cut all the way through the 4×4.

Mike - That isn't IA, because we don't can our corn…... must be in Kenny's neck of the woods. I wonder if it happened at a Walmart?

Duck - Is he the 90 year old friend you look after? Looks like he's in great shape.

Dave - get well soon. Pneumonia isn't a good thing. Did the doctor set you up on anything for it?

Back to work….

Nice score Kenny

Rich - I'm with you on red meat. We had salmon Saturday night, scallops and shrimp last night. I'm ready for some IA farm based protein.


----------



## HokieKen

That's my kinda trail ride too Duck. I can't handle sittin' a horse for long. I don't do it often enough for the boys to be accustomed to it. They do not appreciate it when I do. You can tell there ain't no city boys on that ride, you're all standing upwind when you scattered the ashes ;-) Did you poke holes in the eyes of that cutout and hide behind it? That wife of yours is way to young for you ;-)

Dave - get better man. Sorry to hear about your GFs dad. Hospice sucks for what it is but, in my experience, the people who do it are pretty damn awesome at dealing with what it is and making it as good as it can be. Take care of those lungs ASAP! And always wear a respirator at the belt sander. Regardless of whether that was a factor in this situation or not.

I wouldn't complain about any of the stuff you guys ate. We spent the majority of the weekend running to and fro' the hospital to see my FIL. So, I got Mexican for lunch and Chinese for dinner on Fathers Day and he got hospital food. We both prefer our usual cookout…

So, *today is the deadline for completed pics*. Everybody got those Grant??


----------



## DavePolaschek

Haven't been to the doc yet. Going to try and get an appointment, but dealing with their system when you're sick is no fun, and I've been told I'm not supposed to drive, so it might be tomorrow before I get in. But I'm upright again, so that's something.

She's going up to visit her dad again later today. It's a really nice place and he's in good spirits, it's just that the warranties on all his parts seem to have run out at once. But the hospice house is run my by sweetie's best friend from junior high school, and she volunteers there, so we knew it was a good place.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny thanks for the reminder about completed pics sent mine after i read your post


----------



## duckmilk

Gary, I rode horses for many years, I cowboyed on ranches until I was in my early 30's. I rode a horse on most of the trail rides, but my wife only has the young one to ride now.



> Duck - Is he the 90 year old friend you look after? Looks like he s in great shape.
> - EarlS


Unfortunately, my 90 yo best buddy passed away May 31. I didn't bother to pester you guys with the news. His nephew sent me a text the other day saying he had picked up his ashes. His favorite beer was Lone Star (cause he was a Texan) and they had strapped a can of Lone Star to the ash container )
He wanted to have his ashes scattered at his favorite fishing spot-- which is on someone's private property. So, I told the nephew I would trespass with him and we could get thrown in jail together.

Yes Kenny, I married a young'un, but she picked me, lol.

In other news, my wife lost her job, along with her boss and everyone in the USA. Don't know what severance she might have received, if any.


----------



## duckmilk

Nathan, is this the same model 22 rifle you have?










Mine is a Winchester Model 90 - 22 Long Rifle with octangle barrel.

I pulled it out yesterday to shoot (at) a skunk and the second cartridge wouldn't load properly. That means I need to take it apart and clean the sucker. If you would talk Gary into coming after his wood and bring you with him, I would show you how to clean yours.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry about the loss of your buddy, and your wife losing her job, Duck. Tough month. Hope you don't get arrested for trespassing, too.


----------



## mikeacg

Earl,
It did have a 'Walmart' kind of quality about it - but it was funny! There used to be a site called '*********************************** Engineering' that I loved to visit when I needed a laugh…

Thinking of you Duck! Way too much happening in your life right now. Call me if you just need to vent!

Dave - I hope you get to the doctor soon! Sometimes those lung things just hang on forever! I'm allergic to just about everything airborne but I'll never give up woodworking. Just have to remember to be proactive on it!!!


----------



## duckmilk

> Sorry about the loss of your buddy, and your wife losing her job, Duck. Tough month. Hope you don't get arrested for trespassing, too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Actually Dave, I might invite my wife also. She has jury duty coming up in July and an arrest might get her out of it )

Thanks Mike. I don't need to vent, I have beer!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Actually Dave, I might invite my wife also. She has jury duty coming up in July and an arrest might get her out of it )


You want out of jury duty, just tell the prosecutor you're a fan of the Fully Informed Jury Association and believe in jury nullification of bad laws. You'll be sent home so fast your head will spin. A friend of mine runs the organization…



> Dave - I hope you get to the doctor soon!


Thanks, Mike. I'm better today than yesterday. But yeah, I have a lot of allergies too. My doc is around tomorrow and not on Wednesday, so I may go in tomorrow or I may not. See how I sleep tonight.


----------



## Lazyman

Yes Duck, that's the exact same rifle. I looked up the serial number back when I got it and if I remember correctly, it dates to the 1920s.

Come on Gary! Let's go get your stack of cedar. I'll get the beer iced down.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Duck, so sorry for the loss of your friend and all that is going on. Hang in there! I received a letter saying I may be picked for federal jury duty. Went on line and completed the online questions to register. For *occupation*-retired Correctional Officer. I would say with that they may not be interested.


----------



## Lazyman

They'll probably still want you to show up Jeff but the lawyers for the defense will probably exclude you right off the bat. Of course if it is a grand jury it won't matter.


----------



## HokieKen

He's guilty Jeff! So's he, tell your wife Duck! ;-)

Sorry to hear about the old timer Duck. He made a good run of it though! And I'm sure he'd smile at you and his nephew sending him off with a Lone Star at his fishin' hole. Can't ask for a much better Bon Voyage than that.

Duck, Gary and Nathan getting together with beer and guns? Nothing about that could possibly go wrong….


----------



## Lazyman

An old fishing hole and a beer sounds like a great send off. Much better than the compost pile I told my wife to throw my ashes into. I think I'll tell her to water me in with an IPA.



> Duck, Gary and Nathan getting together with beer and guns? Nothing about that could possibly go wrong….
> 
> - HokieKen


You only said that because you looked at the map and decided it was too far to drive on short notice.


----------



## doubleG469

> Yes Duck, that s the exact same rifle. I looked up the serial number back when I got it and if I remember correctly, it dates to the 1920s.
> 
> Come on Gary! Let s go get your stack of cedar. I ll get the beer iced down.
> 
> - Lazyman


Ok ok, I don't think I have any plans Saturday morning. Duck is that good for you?


----------



## bndawgs

Sorry to hear the bad news Duck. Keep your head up and don't let your wife get discouraged about finding a new job.


----------



## Bluenote38

OMG - I'm offline for a couple of days and you guys write a book! Holy Sh!+...


----------



## hairy

I got called to jury duty a few years back. We had to fill out a questionnaire. I made it very clear that I wanted no part of anything at the courthouse. I was excused, it took a few hours, but I was out the first day.

I got a notice for jury duty when I was still working. I called my union and they got me out of it. He asked if I was prejudiced or was it a hardship, I said whatever works.


----------



## duckmilk

> Ok ok, I don t think I have any plans Saturday morning. Duck is that good for you?
> 
> - doubleG469


Sounds fine to me. I'll let you know if something changes, like being thrown in jail.

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I celebrate my buddy's life and friendship instead of grieving my own loss.


----------



## Mosquito

if Grant is still out there, I can officially be marked as Received


----------



## clieb91

Swap item on its way.
Anyone seen Grant?

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

There's not even an echo in here Mos.

Wife just had an interview of sorts with my super's wife and has another scheduled for tomorrow with a different outfit. Things will be fine at the Duck household. Thanks again for all the kind words.


----------



## HokieKen

I think Grant has abandoned ship. Lazy Georgian.

;-p


----------



## Mosquito

Good to hear Duck, sounds like a couple punches came your way…

Thanks to the person who sent to me, I had the a good sized box, and an abundance of packing for my item… so it shall be on its way tomorrow


----------



## EarlS

Duck - so sorry to hear about your friend :+(

I can relate to your wife's job loss. My wife went through the process of changing jobs (PC term for getting laid off and finding a new job) last winter. We are still getting used to the changes but things are settling into more of a routine. She actually likes what she is doing a lot more than her old job. Hopefully, everything will work out for your wife like it did for mine.

Stopped by the house last night. The drywall is up so I can now officially begin planning and laying out the shop (along with all of the other things that need attention - lights, plumbing fixtures, flooring, cabinets, doors, door knobs, drawer pulls, paint, appliances, you name it.) Good thing my beer swap tubafor coasters are boxed up and ready to go.

For lack of a better audience, I'll probably be asking this group of degenerates for their opinions. I'm fairly certain I will get plenty of responses. Some of them might even have to do with shop layout….;+)

Kenny - when are you planning to launch the beer swap thread?

Dave - are you feeling any better?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I'm on the mend, Earl. Still clearing junk outta my lungs, but I think I'm good enough to head to work for a couple hours to catch up on any critical OMG I NEED TO ASK DAVE A THING BEFORE HE RETIRES emails. Plus I need to go buy more cough syrup.


----------



## Bluenote38

Ah Dave - it's nice to be wanted… without a poster ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, I'll launch the beer swap shortly after the reveals are wrapped up on this one. Somewhere around the beginning of July.

My swap project is complete and ready to go to its new home but I've had so much going on that I honestly haven't had a second to package it up :-( I feel like I've been home for about 10 minutes in the last week. I'll definitely get it gone before the ship date though!


----------



## RichBolduc

You just want me to send you a years supply of beer again.

Rich



> Earl, I ll launch the beer swap shortly after the reveals are wrapped up on this one. Somewhere around the beginning of July.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Well, it wasn't a year's supply but I probably got a couple of months out of it


----------



## RichBolduc

I wonder what it would cost to ship a keg…... hmmmmmm

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

> I wonder what it would cost to ship a keg…... hmmmmmm
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


hmm, i can get you my shipping address and we can let grant work it out for us.


----------



## doubleG469

> Well, it wasn t a year s supply but I probably got a couple of months out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Year? Months? that looks like a weekend….


----------



## HokieKen

I'm a lightweight Gary ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Gary - that is GOOD beer, meant to be savored, not Old Milwaukee, Pabst or Billy's beer where you need to guzzle it before it gets skunked.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't bother explaining it Earl. Gary's already passed out.


----------



## Mosquito

Next time, I'm making a smaller swap item, shipping, oof lol
I know Grant said let him know if it doesn't play nice with flat rate boxes, but he's been MIA and I gotta get it there on time!


----------



## GrantA

I ain't MIA just busy! You need a fedex label Mos?


----------



## Mosquito

I'm good now, thanks for the offer though. You can mark me down as Sent as of tonight


----------



## doubleG469

> Don t bother explaining it Earl. Gary s already passed out.
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't pass out, I drink whiskey and sip it. And Earl, putting GOOD and beer in the same sentence is a little bit of a stretch. All beer skunks, but an aged whiskey just gets finer.

man you know it was a slow day when I had to flip to the second page to find the forum group.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... And Earl, putting GOOD and beer in the same sentence is a little bit of a stretch….
> 
> - doubleG469


Gary is banned from the beer swap.


----------



## Mosquito

^ LOL


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny i no longer drink so you gonna ban me too…save me some time and money?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. Keebler's in.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok give me your phone number then so my wife can gripe at you and not me


----------



## HokieKen

Not a chance. My wife would be super jealous if there was another woman griping at me.


----------



## bndawgs

Any of you guys have that Workbenches book from Chris Schwarz?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, both em. Well worth your $ IMO.


----------



## GrantA

Damn. If *Kenny* says it's worth spending real money on then it *must* be great!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I bought them too. Probably only need one of them but they are worth getting. I like the history and story behind the different benches and the thoughts behind why you would build one over another based on your needs.


----------



## HokieKen

I said they were worth HIS money. I stole my copies.


----------



## Keebler1

Hid them underneath your cape huh Kenny


----------



## bndawgs

> I bought them too. Probably only need one of them but they are worth getting. I like the history and story behind the different benches and the thoughts behind why you would build one over another based on your needs.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


which one would be the one to buy?


----------



## HokieKen

The first one is more useful IMO but, if you're looking for more detailed how-to's and specific designs, the second one may be better.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Any of you guys have that Workbenches book from Chris Schwarz?


Yes. You probably don't need Roman Workbenches (I do, but I'm not like the other children), but Ingenious Mechanicks is well worth the $20 if you do any work with hand tools. It's all about the workholding, and that's what the book is about.

Edited to add links.


----------



## HokieKen

> Hid them underneath your cape huh Kenny
> 
> - Keebler1


Didn't have to. Turns out there are bookstores where you're allowed to steal the books. There are several around here. They call them libraries. I think that's latin for "free books"


----------



## EarlS

Hey Grant - don't forget to give me an "R".

I think I might need to take a look at those workbench books for my new shop. Kenny - can I, errrr, "borrow" them? I promise I might give them back, some day, eventually, I hope…..


----------



## bndawgs

I think kenny should just photocopy the book at work tomorrow and send us all a copy.


----------



## HokieKen

What do I look like? A library? ;-)

In all seriousness, I bought the Kindle versions. And, I love ya but I ain't givin' ya my Amazon account info…


----------



## RichBolduc

I can't wait for the next swap… Schools done in a few weeks for this degree… And on the first I start a new job where I can probably get away with working on the project while there…

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Huh, looks like the first Workbench book isn't available on Kindle anymore. That sucks. Paper books make me mad.

Congrats on the degree and the new job Rich!


----------



## Mosquito

I've also got the first workbench book, and it definitely has some good info in it


----------



## duckmilk

^ +1 to that.

What degree Rich?


----------



## RichBolduc

This is a BAS in Management and Organizational Leadership. My other 2 are in laser electro-optic engineering and another in mechanical. Those two are just AS degrees though. New job is with Striatech…aka Teknatool

Rich



> ^ +1 to that.
> 
> What degree Rich?
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## GrantA

What he means to say is, we are all on a rotating prototype test list as of now

;-p


----------



## Mosquito

^ I like the sound of that lol


----------



## duckmilk

At least it's not psychology, we would all be his test subjects, probably written up in his thesis.


----------



## Lazyman

> This is a BAS in Management and Organizational Leadership. My other 2 are in laser electro-optic engineering and another in mechanical. Those two are just AS degrees though. New job is with Striatech…*aka Teknatool*
> 
> - RichBolduc


As in the company that makes Nova lathes and Chucks? Buddy!


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all leave Rich alone! I'm the only one who really likes him for who he is and not for all the stuff he sends me.



> At least it s not psychology, we would all be his test subjects, probably written up in his thesis.
> 
> - duckmilk


As if a psych major could even spell "thesis"


----------



## RichBolduc

Don't forget drill presses and who's motor is in the new rikkon band saw.

Rich



> As in the company that makes Nova lathes and Chucks? Buddy!
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## mikeacg

Congrats Rich! I fully support continuing education at any age. I'm going on 66 but still try to find new skills every day. It's amazing all the opportunities we have now versus when I was a kid. YouTube is a goldmine and there are forums in just about any field imaginable and you never even have to leave the house… We are truly blessed!


----------



## RichBolduc

Thanks Mike. I was planning on rolling right in to a masters program, but might take some time off since I ve been working full time and school full time for the past 2 1/2 years… Then I realized I m 3 classes away from a Project Management certification, so I ll probably do that in the Spring and start the Masters in fall of 2020 part time. Not enough woodworking time when doing school full time and working full time… Although working at a wood working tool manufacture might help some. lol. Only took me 42 years to get my BA… Whats a few more years… Maybe I'll have my masters by 50.

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

*double post*


----------



## HokieKen

I feel your pain Rich. I didn't figure out what I wanted to be when I grew up until I was 28. Then I spent 7 years working full time and going to school full time. I was 35 by the time I got my BS. I was worth the effort but, there ain't no chance of me doing it again for my masters ;-)

Did you get that DVR drill press for me to "test" lined up yet?


----------



## doubleG469

> At least it s not psychology, we would all be his test subjects, probably written up in his thesis.
> 
> - duckmilk


Uh, BS in Psychology here Duck. It's one of the most expensive non useful Items I have ever paid for… well except my children but I love them so they get a pass.


----------



## RichBolduc

I knew I've wanted to do product development and have been since 97. The management stuff is more because I keep getting put more in to lead rolls and and project management. So it's more to compliment my other stuff.

I sent out your drill press last week, it's not there yet?

Rich



> I feel your pain Rich. I didn t figure out what I wanted to be when I grew up until I was 28. Then I spent 7 years working full time and going to school full time. I was 35 by the time I got my BS. I was worth the effort but, there ain t no chance of me doing it again for my masters ;-)
> 
> Did you get that DVR drill press for me to "test" lined up yet?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## mikeacg

I got my BS in Art at 20 - but I still don't know what I want to do when I grow up…


----------



## HokieKen

A BS in Art? Isn't that kind of an oxymoron? I wonder if you can get a BA in Science? ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

In this case, the BS stands for Bull Stuff 

Rich



> A BS in Art? Isn t that kind of an oxymoron? I wonder if you can get a BA in Science? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## EarlS

Well, since no one stepped up to offer me their workbench book I went ahead and ordered The Workbench Design Book: The Art & Philosophy of Building Better Benches by Chris Schwarz. I'll try to take a picture of the future workshop this weekend when we stop by to see how things are going.

Sounds like Rich has a lot of new "best" friends now that Kenny let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Bluenote38

Earl - if you decide on a Shaker Style bench PM me - I have a complete set of plans I bought and never used…. I'm pretty sure I can dig them out.


----------



## RichBolduc

Naw… I'm the one that let it out… I'll give Kenny a pass this time. More out of fear he'll send a squad of squirrels after me that he's fed meth to..

Rich



> Sounds like Rich has a lot of new "best" friends now that Kenny let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## mikeacg

Now this is what my grilling area is going to look like!

https://uncrate.com/wwoo-concrete-outdoor-kitchen/?mc_cid=750956d8bc&mc_eid=6f7e35d042


----------



## HokieKen

So… if you're gonna keep a tweeked out squirrel for home protection, shouldn't you probably open the cage when you're not home? And then they released the meth-addicted squirrel into the wild? He'll be out in the forest turning tricks before the sun goes down.

That's pretty much how my grill area looks Mike. Well, minus the BGEs, tables and all the nice stuff.


----------



## Bluenote38

Alabama … or the Virginia outback


----------



## Lazyman

BS Forestry here. Never even looked for a job related to that. Double majored in computer science and decided I was much better at that and it paid a whole lot better as well. I used to be able to ID over 100 species of wood armed with pocket knife and loop and most of the native North American trees with or without leaves. Now those are useful skills for a computer jock.

Rich, tell your new company that you've got a product testing focus group warmed up and ready to go.


----------



## HokieKen

BTW, I still haven't shipped. Although the package is in my truck ready to be so… However, my recipient has seemingly fallen off the face of the earth and since Grant hasn't heard from him, I'm not shipping to him until we're sure he's finished a project and is shipping it to his recipient.

So if things get boogered up and I'm the last one to ship, remember, I was ready ahead of time!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> BS Forestry here.


Never got a degree myself. When during my seventh year of college they expired a few of my credits so I went from being a junior to a sophomore, I decided racking up any more debt on a degree that was getting farther away might not be the best plan.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sure Kenny….Sure

BS in computer science and then an MBA here. Was even a non-tenured prof at night school for a second job for awhile until I decided I hate people to much to do it anymore. That was the BS in computer science taking over.


----------



## EarlS

Managed to get a BS in ChE in 4 years in spite of my best efforts. Adding to the challenge, my freshman year was at a community college where most of the credits didn't transfer. That was before all of the international studies and social activities were available to add years to the time and cost to get a degree. I'm frankly surprised that they haven't made all engineering degrees masters of PhD level just to get more $$ out of the students.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Guys, it took me so long to catch up on posts, Earl ordered a book before I could offer one.
*Earl*, I'll happily send you my copy of Ingenious Mechanics - just PM me your address, or better yet, email me if you still have my gmail from the surprise swap.

I'm 6 months away from finishing my MBA. Been working and going to school both full time for the past six years. Before that I spent 6 years in the Nuclear Navy which, if any of you know, is basically work AND school full time as well.

Wife always joked (?) that I'd get a PhD before I'm through. I always said no… but lately…


----------



## HokieKen

> Alabama … or the Virginia outback
> 
> - Bill Berklich


The Virginia outback is called West Virginia ;-)

I would worry that someone from there might read that and be offended but, no one from there can read.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, you guys need to make up your damn minds! I can see management and engineering going together. I can see CS and MBA degrees. But forestry and CS? EE and MBA? Are you an introverted nerd or not John?

I think Earl and I are the only ones without dual personalities…

I won't discuss Art and Psych. They're both legitimate and useful degrees to have.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I can see management and engineering going together. But… EE and MBA? Are you an introverted nerd or not John?
> 
> - HokieKen


One can easily see the management side of the MBA (as opposed to finance/accounting) and your dichotomy disappears!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but "management" generally means interaction with others. In my experience, when an EE has to look up from their monitor or take off their magnifying googles and put down the soldering iron, they're like a fish out of water. ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Yeah but "management" generally means interaction with others. In my experience, when an EE has to look up from their monitor or take off their magnifying googles and put down the soldering iron, they re like a fish out of water. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


If I pick up the soldering iron, there's a problem! I am fortunate enough to keep away from the monitor for about half of the day, too. Best of all worlds!


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, Forestry and CS was actually a perfect match. There is tons of data to crunch for research and for business (lumber companies and large landowners) its all about predicting forest yield and maximizing profit. When forestry professors found out I was adding the double major, I could hardly walk down the halls of the Forestry building without one of them stopping to try to talk me into getting a masters. I paid for my last 2 years of college doing computer work for one of my professors. He thought I was a magician. I considered the masters for a while and even took a few graduate classes my last year but in the end, decided I was tired of being a poor college student.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I guess I could see that Nathan. Just don't really think of Forestry students and CS students of being cut from the same cloth exactly. I guess there's a little Thoreaux and a little Asimov in all of us though ;-) I can't really claim to have been a poor college student since I was working full time and my employer reimbursed me for all of my tuition. I was definitely ready for it to be over when it finally was. Gotta admit I kinda miss the campus view though…


----------



## duckmilk

> Uh, BS in Psychology here Duck. It s one of the most expensive non useful Items I have ever paid for… well except my children but I love them so they get a pass.
> 
> - doubleG469


Oops, don't be mad at me Gary, I'll make up for it tomorrow.

Maybe Nathan can teach me how to work this new computer.

BS and MS in animal science here. I probably could have had a minor in chemistry. I followed that up with a DVM. I had a practice for about 15 years, then went back to being a oil & gas landman which paid a *lot* better.


----------



## bndawgs

It's go time


----------



## mikeacg

> The Virginia outback is called West Virginia ;-)
> 
> I would worry that someone from there might read that and be offended but, no one from there can read.
> 
> - HokieKen


But aren't you worried that their sister/wife might be able to read?



> I won t discuss Art and Psych. They re both legitimate and useful degrees to have.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny,

My degree in art has been pretty worthless to my career! I could be doing what I am currently doing without wasting that much time in college… but I wouldn't have learned how to play a mean game of foosball without it! (Or chugging beers…)


----------



## Woodmaster1

I got a BS and a MA in industrial Technology and taught Industrial Arts for 40yrs. I thought about getting a PhD but couldn't write enough papers to pile higher and deeper.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I got a BS and a MA in industrial Technology and *taught Industrial Arts for 40yrs*. I thought about getting a PhD but couldn t write enough papers to pile higher and deeper.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Woodmaster, how awesome! I would LOVE to teach some wood work to kids.

I was enrolled in Radiologic Technology. Finished a few semesters but had to drop. Working full time in a factory and school full time was too much. Most of my education was "*school of hard knocks*" and training from the military and Virginia Dept. of Corrections. I was certified in many things, including the DCJS (Department of Criminal Justice Services) but no degrees.


----------



## hairy

I got a high school diploma because they wanted to get rid of me.


----------



## GrantA

I got a couple certificates from a technical college - small business management and auto paint & body. Those were online and night classes respectively. I started working at 15 and couldn't see going to school full time when there was money to be earned. I wonder sometimes how things might have turned out if I had gone to FSU engineering school (I was accepted but didn't go) but I'm happy where I am 

We're headed to the beach for the weekend, I've got my swap items in a box in the car to mail Monday, I figure I might come up with a good bonus at the beach ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Where's errrrbody at today? 
I'm starting my research for the beer swap


----------



## duckmilk

Been drinking beer and shooting guns. Gary and Nathan came by and I helped Nathan clean his rifle.



















Then we shot a bunch of different weapons at this dead tree.










Now, all of a sudden, the site won't let me download another picture.


----------



## duckmilk

Left to right: Gary, Nathan, me










Then we ate lunch and I drank more beer.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like a grand day, Duck!


----------



## GrantA

Dang Duck I hope it wasn't supposed to be a fair fight! I see you have your opponents er, friends shooting a lever action 22 and a pump 22 while you grabbed the M1! Lol looks like a fun time!


----------



## HokieKen

> - duckmilk


"Hi. My name's Larry. This is my brother Darrell and this is my other brother Darrell"


----------



## clieb91

That was a fun catch up of the last 100 or so posts… 
Looks like a fun day yesterday. I had to run up to Jersey on Friday on decided to take the Cape May Ferry for the first time. The water was really choppy but a great trip with my daughter. 
I somehow wound up with a collection of diplomas and certificates as well as an associates degree in Historic Preservation and Museums from the local community college when I was in my mid-30s. Still enjoy learning new things and occasionally take a class just because it sounds interesting. 
Hopefully heading into the shop fr a bit to get some things cleaned up and organized before I destroy it again with another project.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

Actually Grant, the lever action is a Winchester 94. It was pretty funny to hear, well not hear, the 22 Winchester after all of Ducks other fun toys. The 22 barely went through the plywood we had propped in front of the tree but it is still really fun to shoot. I finally got to shoot the Colt 1903 automatic as well. We definitely made sure that the tree was dead. It's going to be fun cutting it down with all the metal that is imbedded in that tree. We weren't the first ones to shoot at it.

After all that fun we went into town (Tioga) and ate at a little place with Great burgers. The rest of the menu looked pretty good too. Thanks Duck.


----------



## GrantA

Cool! Is the 94 30-30 or 32? I'd love to find a 32 someday.


----------



## Keebler1

My lowes has the kamado joe classic on display. Had to stop and look at it. Are these worth the $750price tag vs my current traeger pellet grill?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> My lowes has the kamado joe classic on display. Had to stop and look at it. Are these worth the $750price tag vs my current traeger pellet grill?
> 
> - Keebler1


some say they are better then the green one :<)))


----------



## GrantA

Keebler I think (and Dave K would agree) that it would be an excellent addition to your pellet grill. His pellet grill gets used by his wife as its easier to get going. Some things are just better on the egg style though. 
If you have the cash and you grill fairly often I'm sure you won't regret it


----------



## Keebler1

Ok thinking about it for later purchase. Whats main difference in what you can do on kamado than the pellet grill? Then its a matter of deciding about that or a new gun when i get the money


----------



## bndawgs

Big difference between the KJ and pellet would be the start up. Pellet is easier to turn on and get going. KJ going to need either a torch or use wax cubes to start the lump. Fuel: you'll either have bags of pellet or bags of lump charcoal around. 
Pellet will have the smoke flavor in the pellet. KJ will need extra wood for smoking. KJ can get up to way higher Temps though.

I looked at the KJ and traeger both and ultimately settled on the traeger. I really wanted to get the KJ, but at the time, it was more expensive than the traeger I got. Both were at Costco. The ease of use was the determining factor for me. I knew my wife wasn't going to mess with dumping in a bag of lump charcoal and sitting there with a torch too start it.


----------



## RichBolduc

I just bought a Grilla Grills Silverback Alpha. These things are awesome and just a little more than a Traeger. PID control, double walled barrel to help with temp control.

https://grillagrills.com/

Rich


----------



## EarlS

> - duckmilk
> 
> "Hi. My name's Larry. This is my brother Darrell and this is my other brother Darrell"
> 
> - HokieKen


I was thinking Marx brothers: Chico, Harpo, and Groucho. Gummo and Zeppo would have survived getting winged except someone field dressed them….....


----------



## duckmilk

> Cool! Is the 94 30-30 or 32? I d love to find a 32 someday.
> 
> - GrantA


30-30 Grant


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebler I have both. I bought the green egg and then the FIL gave me a Traegar a month later.

You know the Traegar and ease of use and such so I won't go into it but the family does like the food off the egg better and you can seer on the egg where you can't on the Traegar plus I've made some great Indian food on the egg along with baking naan on it so the egg has advantages. If the FIL gave me the Traegar before I dropped a grand on the egg I doubt I would have bought the egg. I love my egg. I use it constantly. My wife uses the Traegar when she cooks and loves that. I don't use the Traegar.

So there's the honest truth on both. I won't be getting rid of either one if that matters.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok. Think ill stick with the traeger. Dont know id grill as much if it took longer to get started. I didnt grill at all last year.


----------



## MSquared

No grilling?!! All I can say to that is, there's nothing like a steak grilled over a lump charcoal fire in the dead of Winter!


----------



## bndawgs

My wife wants me to get rid of my chargriller duo, but I still use it occasionally if I'm just doing some hot dogs or burgers real quick. I still have a bag of lump left that I use every once in a while


----------



## doubleG469

> - duckmilk
> 
> "Hi. My name's Larry. This is my brother Darrell and this is my other brother Darrell"
> 
> - HokieKen


Most excellent time, thanks for the hospitality Duck! And again, Carbine is claimed! And Kenny it takes a *********************************** to know a ***********************************.

Yes Nathan's Colt semi was a nice shooting little pistol. Very smooth for an almost 100 year old gun (1920's ish right Nathan?)....


----------



## HokieKen

> ... Kenny it takes a *********************************** to know a ***********************************.
> ....
> 
> - doubleG469


Yep. I've never denied it ;-)

So, today is ship deadline, right?


----------



## Mosquito

That means I'm aead of schedule, as mine sould be out for delivery today  Sure ope it made it in its original number of pieces…


----------



## HokieKen

I seriously finished mine like 3 weeks ago. But, haven't shipped because my recipient hasn't had contact with Grant via e-mail or the forums in a month and a half. So, we decided he gets until end of today to get in touch with Grant and if he doesn't, I'm going to ship my package to his recipient tomorrow morning via 2-day priority mail.

So, this is a final plea…. If you're a participant who hasn't participated or responded to Grant's attempts at contact, you're running the risk of forfeiting what you would have gotten. And it's pretty awesome. 'Cause I made it. It's probably worth thousands of pennies.


----------



## bndawgs

Did someone send something to him?

I've been following along and could step in if needed. Not sure anyone would want the items I made, but I can help out if needed. lol


----------



## HokieKen

No Steve, I am supposed to send TO him but Grant told me to hold off until we get confirmation that he sent something to his participant (or will be sending something today). Worst case is, his recipient will get 2 packages and he'll get nothing. Which would be his own blame to shoulder. OP clearly says check in once a week on the thread and send complete picture by last Monday. He's done neither.

Thanks for the offer to step in though! BUT, if you have time to make something for that, you should have joined to begin with!!


----------



## bndawgs

Ahh yes. Sorry, brain wasn't working.

I really wanted to join this time around, but I was too worried about my family schedule and the deadlines. So I used this as a trial run to see if I could keep up with you professionals. I had one item I couldn't get to and so I had to go to a backup item instead. Ended up with 3 items that all fit the theme. So that was a win for me.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Steve! You should have told Grant sooner and he probably could have slipped you into the rotation. It's a little late now though I guess since (hopefully) everyone but me has already shipped…


----------



## HokieKen

You can "wet our whistles" for reveals though and show us what you made )


----------



## EarlS

Sounds like Steve has his beer swap items ready to go. That makes two of us.


----------



## mikeacg

You could always send it to me Steve! I like presents!!!
Got a cryptic phone message this morning saying, "Check your door out by the shop…" A buddy dropped off a free gas weedwhacker so now I have one for up at the store… he even included a nice 1 gallon gas can full of gas! Of course, it's raining today and supposed to continue tomorrow so I can't even use it!!
Maybe my BBQ swap will show up today? I am getting excited to see it!!


----------



## HokieKen

You misunderstood Mike. I can't get that damn thing started. I dropped it off so you can fix it. Go ahead and fill my gas can up for me too while you're at it. Thanks bud.


----------



## Lazyman

> Yes Nathan s Colt semi was a nice shooting little pistol. Very smooth for an almost 100 year old gun (1920 s ish right Nathan?)....
> 
> - doubleG469


Yes Gary, according to the coltautos.com website, the serial number dates from 1922. I found a good video and I just did a more thorough cleaning now. It definitely needed a good cleaning but after removing the slide, there wasn't too much gunk inside. Very little rust on the outside which is pretty amazing since it has been in Houston for almost 40 years. The worst wear on the finish appears to be where the side was resting or perhaps rubbing against the stiff old leather holster that it was in when I got it. You can see that the wear spot has a matching dark spot on the holster.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, it's been a while. So while we wait for reveal day, here's a Caption This Photo contest for you fellas. I have no idea what the hell the story behind the picture is but 3 captions immediately sprang to mind and they all made me laugh ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

One: Kenny posting family photos again?

Two: John did what!? He's never shown any signs of being a pedophile.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - That just ain't right of you to do to your sister/mother/daughter.


----------



## HokieKen

"Quit it Daddy! You're squishing my cigarettes!"


----------



## MSquared

I can't unsee that now!! Gaaack! So wrong on so many levels!!

'Zippy the Pinhead' comes to mind though ….


----------



## HokieKen

...


----------



## HokieKen

This site is chapping my ass today…


----------



## Mosquito

first time I read that I thought it said clapping…


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know why Mos but, "clapping my ass" is really disturbing..


----------



## Keebler1

Mos youre not supposed to be fantasizing about Kenny


----------



## Mosquito

maybe chapping didn't seem extreme enough for a Kenny retort 

Also, my swap item is still out for delivery…. I hate it when packages aren't delevered until EOD lol


----------



## duckmilk

Question: Did the missing person ship an item to the intended recipient? If not, could you ship your item to that person Kenny?

I don't remember how it worked out with the last one, but I shipped an item to Neil at the last moment. I was very happy to have helped out my buddies.


----------



## Mosquito

Duck, I think that's the plan, and why Kenny hasn't shipped his out yet. They're waiting to hear back from the non-participating individual. If they don't, Kenny sends to the non-participating individual's recipient instead


----------



## duckmilk

> Alright, it s been a while. So while we wait for reveal day, here s a Caption This Photo contest for you fellas. I have no idea what the hell the story behind the picture is but 3 captions immediately sprang to mind and they all made me laugh ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that picture taken in western VA?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## duckmilk

Got it Mos.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny probably doesnt have to spend the extra money on 2 day priority as regular usps usually 9nly takes 3-4 days to go cross country now. A day or two late im sure will be ok. Then Kenny can put the xtra money to use on his beer swap item


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'll be shipping to the AWOL guy's recipient first thing tomorrow. No worries 

Duck - that could be western VA I guess. Definitely not WV though. If you look closely, the gal in the middle has a couple teeth.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, you are new if you thought I might be spending extra $ on shipping Keebler! ;-) I'm using a flat-rate box so it's 2-day by default


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Alright, it s been a while. So while we wait for reveal day, here s a Caption This Photo contest for you fellas. I have no idea what the hell the story behind the picture is but 3 captions immediately sprang to mind and they all made me laugh ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that picture taken in western VA?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - duckmilk





> Duck - that could be western VA I guess. Definitely not WV though. If you look closely, the gal in the middle has a couple teeth.
> 
> - HokieKen


*OK, let's leave western Virginia alone!*


----------



## doubleG469

Speaking of western Virginia, mark me as received. I don't know how those two go together but I am sure you fellas can come up with something.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - did you make a wooden, red and black boob trimmer for the BBQ swap. I guess that means BBQ doesn't mean the same thing in your neck of the woods?


----------



## HokieKen

BBQ = *B*oo*B*ie *Q*uarters…... right?



> *OK, let s leave western Virginia alone!*
> 
> - jeffswildwood


When I think western VA, I think of Covington/Clifton Forge and the Alleghany Highlands Jeff. You're southwest VA ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

they were out of chicken breast, so they thought they'd try something new…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

for the picture i refuse to post again LOL

he saying if daddy cant have them no one will get em :<)))


----------



## doubleG469

For the pic, first creepy. Second that's a real skinny family tree.


----------



## HokieKen

You can give me an *S* up there Grant. My package is on its way to its new home


----------



## EarlS

No correspondence from Turns4wood?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. He hasn't been on the site and Grant's reached out with no response. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## GrantA

OK I think I have the list updated, I know there will be one delivery Thur and one Fri. Looking good for Friday reveal still

I had to have a good old confrontation today, dude caught me at the wrong time. I was at front at a red light and noticed the guy behind me (in a nice new GMC truck too) toss a plastic wrapper out his window. I'm gritting my teeth, then he does it AGAIN, then he throws out an air freshener! One of those cardboard ones like the little trees. He opened a new one, tossing the wrapper and the old one. I put the truck in park and walked back there, said "HEY! Why are you throwing trash on the road?!?" He says "that's an air freshener" as if it's not trash. I laughed, picked up the air freshener and threw it in his open window, it whizzed past him, landing somewhere in his backseat. I said you need to find a trash can. He had no words, I think he was in shock. I get back in the truck and he gets up next to me of course talking a big talk out the window. Whatever dude keep that crap off the road. 
I live on a state highway and pickup a grocery bag of trash every week when I mow, from my little 300ft or so of road frontage. It's ridiculous. Please practice and teach good habits.


----------



## MSquared

Grant -Two points for you!! Our family are the kind of people who go to the beach and bring back more trash than we brought. Slobs! I cringe like you do. When a couple of 'tough-ass' kids down my block got their licenses, they'd drop fast food cups, bags, cigarette packs, etc on the street by my house. I called one out when I saw him do it. He stopped (as if he's threatening me) I started walking toward his car and turned tail. Then I started 'returning' their garbage on their front lawn. Their Dad and I are on friendly terms now and they politely wave as they go by.  Got a call a pig a pig at every turn!


----------



## HokieKen

I just ordered a bulk batch of air fresheners. I'll be cruising GA tossing em out the window next week. ;-)

Seriously, I'm totally onboard with you on this one. Litter bugs the crap out of me too. I particularly like it when people leave a whole bag of trash sitting in the road at a stoplight. Idiots.


----------



## EarlS

Trash is bad, but my biggest irritant is smokers that toss their cigarette butts out the window. I remember having to pick up butts when I was in Army basic training and it really pissed me off that I (a non-smoker) was picking up after lazy smokers.

In addition to butts being litter, they are also a major source of field fires around here. A farmer friend had an entire field of corn go up in smoke due to a passing car flicking out a lit butt.


----------



## clieb91

Grant, I'm received as well. 
As to the trash good on you. I pick up way too much trash everyday at work because people are to lazy to stow in the cars or at least carry it to one of the 12 trash cans that are near by.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

Just out of curiosity is anyone else getting an error multiple times from LumberJocks? Keep getting a server error.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

I've had that about three times recently Chris. I just wait a while and try again.
I thought it was my router at first cause it is relatively old, or my internet is over the air from tower to tower.


----------



## duckmilk

Just got another error, don't know if my previous response to Chris was even sent.


----------



## duckmilk

There ya go. Mostly happens when I'm trying to post something Chris.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, the site has been suckin' lollipops for a few days now.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Trash is bad, but my biggest irritant is smokers that toss their cigarette butts out the window. I remember having to pick up butts when I was in Army basic training and it really pissed me off that I (a non-smoker) was picking up after lazy smokers.
> 
> In addition to butts being litter, they are also a major source of field fires around here. A farmer friend had an entire field of corn go up in smoke due to a passing car flicking out a lit butt.
> 
> - EarlS


I'm a smoker but never toss them out the window. Earl I remember the police calls for butts. I always "field stripped" mine until I found a trash can then threw them away. When I made Sergeant I was once in charge of said police call. I had a young arrogant Specialist, E-4, raising hell about being a non-smoker and picking up butts. I told him to leave, that I understand and kept the smokers there to pick up the butts. Well, we came across a cow terd looking chaw of tobacco sitting on the armory steps. Knowing said Specialist was a dipper, the kind that left their spit cups laying around, I went and found him and informed him "no, you don't have to pick up butts, but that big lump on the steps is yours". "pick it up". He did it but was not a happy camper. True story


----------



## jeffswildwood

glitch


----------



## RichBolduc

Who has Grant's address so we can send him presents?

Gifts

Rich


----------



## clieb91

Okay, Glad to hear it is not just something I'm doing wrong.

CtL


----------



## GrantA




----------



## mikeacg

I tried several times to post new projects (and you know how long that process takes!) and kept getting 520s so I gave up finally… Hope it gets fixed before we start revealing!


----------



## Lazyman

When I was in high school, if one of the guys in our car threw trash out the window we would always stop the car, and tell him that he can either go get it or walk.


----------



## Mosquito

doubleG469 should be marked as R as well (he's messaged me about the item I sent, so I assume he's got it )


----------



## doubleG469

> A farmer friend had an entire field of corn go up in smoke due to a passing car flicking out a lit butt.
> 
> - EarlS


I am assuming everyone showed up with melted butter and salt?


----------



## doubleG469

Yep Mos, #2245 posted 06-25-2019 07:03 AM


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> I am assuming everyone showed up with melted butter and salt?
> 
> - doubleG469












They only brought salt Gary. From what Earl said,



> ... entire field of corn go up in smoke due to a passing car flicking out a lit *butt*.
> 
> - EarlS


it was already *BUTT*ered.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll just say that as an ex-smoker I always kept a Gatorade bottle covered in masking tape and 1/2 full of water in my vehicle to put my butts in. The smell was manageable with the lid on and the water ensured nothing was smoldering. The masking tape was so none of my lady friends saw the disgusting collection ;-) So, I never threw my butts out the window. (Pressing one against the window while someone else was driving has been known to occur though. That's another story for another time though…)

I'd like to say I quit smoking 'cause my body is my temple. But in truth, it was because when smokes topped $2/pack my frugality forbade it. So it's possible that being a cheapass may have helped save my life ;-)


----------



## EarlS

All you degenerate non-Iowegans are stereotyping Iowa corn farmers. Our corn is used to make fructose, dextrose, starch, feed for cows, pigs, and chickens, ethanol for fuel, whiskey, cooking oil, corn meal, penicillin, and the list goes on, but not popcorn.

Nebraska is the popcorn growing capital, not Iowa.

Butter for the imported popcorn comes from Wisconsin. :+p


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## RichBolduc

All the good whiskey comes from Ireland and Scotland.

Rich



> All you degenerate non-Iowegans are stereotyping Iowa corn farmers. Our corn is used to make fructose, dextrose, starch, feed for cows, pigs, and chickens, ethanol for fuel, whiskey, cooking oil, corn meal, penicillin, and the list goes on, but not popcorn.
> 
> Nebraska is the popcorn growing capital, not Iowa.
> 
> Butter for the imported popcorn comes from Wisconsin. :+p
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe but in VA you can get a fruit jar fulla that good corn likker. That and feeding our steaks is the only reason we even grow the evil weed.


----------



## mikeacg

And the only good whiskey (Please note the spelling Rich - them furriners spell it funny!) is bourbon and comes from Kentucky! The best reason to BBQ is to sit and smell meating burning over a flame while sipping a little Evan Williams over ice! Life is good!!!


----------



## duckmilk

> Nope. He hasn t been on the site and Grant s reached out with no response. Hopefully all is well.
> 
> - HokieKen


Seems to be one in every swap Kenny.

I have a couple of favorite sipping bourbons. There was one that used to be made by the distillery where I work, but they sold the brand. It was aged in pinot noir barrels and was smooth. I had a half fifth left and took it to the trail ride, cork popped out at 9000ft altitude and I lost it all.


----------



## duckmilk

Wife left to KC to see her mom and took her Jack Russel (Merle Haggard) with her. She stopped at her sister's house first. (They are selling their house and trying to get it in tip-top shape.) The first thing Haggard did was lift his leg on the brand new couch.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The first thing Haggard did was lift his leg on the brand new couch.


He's an outlaw, eh, Duck? Mama Tried.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Had my retirement party at work today (with the upcoming holiday, decided to have it a few days early). Apparently they like me. Or are glad to be rid of me or something.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Dave!! Is that a record of your memorable sayings?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nope, just things people thought to put on there. I work in printing, so some of the jokes are related to that, and the background on the label is a letterpress.

Side A
Run the (print) spools (printing joke, plus I'm a fan of Run The Jewels)
Homeland Security (I have a t-shirt with Geronimo holding a rifle that says "The Original Homeland Security")
PostScript Blues
I Do Dumb Things (another t-shirt I wear regularly)
Amazon Rock (I was most frequent for packages from amazon in the office)

Side B
Coney Island Baby (weakness for coney dogs)
Toolmaster of Brainerd
BMW Cruising
I'm Going To Santa Fe
"Rage Quit"

Then across the bottom it says "Photoshop versions 10 to 21"

Pretty dang neat, I must say.


----------



## clieb91

Dave congrats! Thats a cool retirement gift.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Congrats dave thats cool. As im on the feet first retirement program--when they pull me out of the truck feet first im retired--the only thing i get and have to pay for will be a casket


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats Dave! A gold record is a pretty cool retirement gift. I've never seen that. It's unique and personal. Kudos to whoever came up with it and to you for earning it! Or at least for hanging around long enough to get it ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Keebler - we all know you got a nest egg of cookies stockpiled in that tree.


----------



## mikeacg

So it's just me and Keebler waiting for a package? Don't tell me I get a swap from Kenny again… Ha ha ha! Should be here soon and I can hardly wait!
I'm already working on my beer swap! (Not making anything yet but drinking lots of different beers so I can be sure to send the very best!!!!!)
I'm going to get the opportunity to see the inside of the Soo Locks on Friday for Engineer's Day. I'm pretty excited about that…


----------



## Woodmaster1

Dave you need to keep working, retirement keeps you too busy to relax. I retired after 40 years of teaching 4 years ago and don't miss it. I am too busy to miss it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks guys.

Two days left this week, and then I have to go in on July 8 to turn in my badge and pick up my stapler. I think today is writing the "so long and thanks for all the fish" email, and tomorrow will be scrubbing my two development machines so they'll be ready to hand on to someone else. And probably at least a couple "OMG, YOU'RE RETIRING, QUICK TELL ME EVERYTHING YOU KNOW ABOUT THING!" emails to answer.

And then I'll be super busy trying to get ready for the move to NM. Maybe ready to jump back in for the swap after the beer swap. Or the one after that. There's one place we looked at on line that has a 18×24 shop / studio that would be pretty sweet. We'll see…


----------



## EarlS

Congratulations Dave!!!! Cool retirement gift as well.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm more of a scotch person when I have the money… or Irish whisky. The distilleries I visited in Ireland were life changing…

Rich



> And the only good whiskey (Please note the spelling Rich - them furriners spell it funny!) is bourbon and comes from Kentucky! The best reason to BBQ is to sit and smell meating burning over a flame while sipping a little Evan Williams over ice! Life is good!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


----------



## HokieKen

> So it s just me and Keebler waiting for a package? Don t tell me I get a swap from Kenny again…
> 
> - mikeacg


You have a 50-50 shot Mike ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

You'll know soon Mike. I just checked the tracking and my package is out for delivery


----------



## EarlS

> You have a 50-50 shot
> 
> - HokieKen


That's what Kenny thought when he asked girls out in HS. Of course his results were a bit lower….(HINT: think of the odds of winning the lottery).


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but the odds of winning rise exponentially when you play the lottery vs. not playing Earl. So, while my numbers may have been off, my theory was sound. I call it the *Monkey Types Shakespeare* theory. You give typewriters to enough monkeys and give them long enough, eventually one of them will recreate one of Shakespeare's works. You give a teenage boy enough girls and enough time, eventually one of them will close their eyes, grit their teeth and think happy thoughts for 12 seconds to shut him up ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

The package arrived!!!!! Nope, it wasn't from Kenny! But it was still super cool!!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Jackpot Mike! You dodged the Kenny bullet! ;-) Looks like that's one left to receive. So, I guess we're all set for reveal day tomorrow? Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - it worked for me, more like 5 seconds though. I was wondering why my wife gave me typewriter as a wedding present. Now I understand.

Tomorrow is Reveal Day!!!!!


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm so glad Kenny's not sending me BBQ'ed squirrel.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Nah - he'd send some dry aged road kill squirrel, or maybe possum oysters, or a baby back rack of raccoon ribs.


----------



## HokieKen

Jerry (Turns4Wood) checked in today.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, you can't age roadkill. You have to hurry and cook it before the ruptured organs contaminate the meat. And everyone knows the only part of a raccoon worth eating is the legs. And ain't no way I'm sharing my possum oysters.


----------



## Turns4wood

So I am a bit con fused when I want to add a comment as of late it wont let me Have I really PO people that I have been shut out of this sight. I have tried to make amend's to you folks here about being late and asking if whomever receives what I sent to post what I sent even if is not on the reveal date but it keeps me out I will try one more time then if not enjoy till next time. Dave I have used your plane often and enjoy it good luck with the move and your new full time job Retirement can be fun so I've heard

Jerry


----------



## bndawgs

Jerry, not sure where you're trying to post. But the site has been acting up for the last week or so. There are numerous threads about it. So don't take it personally.

Hope things get back to normal for you soon.


----------



## Mosquito

Jerry, you getting a lot of the 524 errors from LumberJocks? It's been really bad the last few days…


----------



## duckmilk

Jerry, I've had the same thing happen recently. Usually what I post shows up at some future time. Not sure what the issue is here. Maybe it's just us the site doesn't like.


----------



## HokieKen

We hear you now Jerry. Your posts earlier weren't in this thread so most probably didn't see them. I just happened to. I for one appreciate your amends and am sorry it worked out the way it did with me having to ship to your recipient. I certainly want to see what you made and I'm sure your recipient will do so 

Please enjoy the reveals and don't let the situation ruin the fun!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave I have used your plane often and enjoy it good luck with the move and your new full time job Retirement can be fun so I've heard


Glad to hear it, Jerry! And glad to hear you're ok. The site has been acting up lately, as others have said. Bummer you got caught by it.


----------



## GrantA

Jerry, as has been said don't let your situation ruin the fun. The site has had intermittent issues but you know what - email has not and I have tried to contact you via email. 
I feel bad for you but I won't let it drag me or any of the other participants down.
A quick email saying hey I'm going to be a day or two late, etc would suffice but no contact for 4 weeks from a stranger in a forum means I have to take measures so the guys who did follow the timeline are not left empty-handed. 
I feel like everyone here will agree, and i hope you see that I had no other sensible course too. Also i didn't hear back again but I assume you'd like the package you sent to be opened and revealed here? If so I'm sure the recipient would be happy to do so! 
We're just a bunch of regular Joes here trying to juggle work, family, and hobbies, nobody is POd as you say, it's just how it ended up this time around.


----------



## Mosquito

As someone who has been burned by a no-show in the past, I appreciate the effort Grant


----------



## Turns4wood

I realize I was late never again, but my pockets are empty in the end


----------



## HokieKen

Good for you Jerry! I appreciate the sincerity and good attitude. Like Mos', I can appreciate the position Grant was in and think he handles it with aplomb. Believe me when i say he did not take dropping you out of the rotation lightly. He was even gonna have me wait another day to see if you got in touch then pay for me to overnight my package. He's a lot nicer than me! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I'll be expecting some eye candy when I wake up tomorrow!


----------



## GrantA




----------



## Woodmaster1

Someone has to be first this is the awesome chip and dip bowl set made from Bradford Pear. Thanks doubleG469. It is 12:12 my time.


----------



## EarlS

The more I see Bradford Pear the more I like it. I'll have to keep a look out for "opportunities" to find some locally once the new shop is operational.


----------



## Bluenote38

Earl - wait for a windstorm and then troll neighborhoods built in the 90's BP was a really popular ornamental tree for (then) new subdivisions because it grows fast and has a profusion of blooms. Downside is that the tree/wood is brittle and and any good wind will break limbs and crack trunks. I collect some every spring.


----------



## GrantA

I got a package from Chris aka Clieb91
It's a great grill caddy with a spot on the bottom to hold plates too! The handle is oak and the rest is cedar- when I opened the box it was like getting punched in the face by a cedar tree lol.
















I didn't even notice the different grills at first but you can see one side has a Weber kettle and the other side has a green egg, that's awesome!

I also got a sweet magnetic bottle opener and check out the new towel 









I'm a happy camper, thanks a lot Chris!


----------



## GrantA

Awesome work on the chip & dip set Gary! That was a big chunk of BP!


----------



## doubleG469

I wanted it to be meaty, hold up to some abuse outside while you're waiting for the grill.

I received a very nicely done utility case. (I almost want to use it for a toolbox but I'll hold off) All from Mos!


----------



## HokieKen

I like the set Gary and that tote is pretty sweet. Pig Butts )

Well, my worst fears were realized for this swap. In any other swap I would be happy to have Earl send me something. But on this one I was hoping against hope that anyone else would get my name. But, alas, it wasn't meant to be. Earl got my name and I opened a package which, as I knew it would be, was filled with the demon berries. The evil weed. Satan's boogers. CORN.









I was attacked as soon as I opened the first flap on the box!









Fortunately, Earl has found that Monkeypod can ward off evil spirits. So he sent me some boats to place the corn in to make it manageable.









Just in case though, he sent me a bag of little corn babies to hold as hostage.








Turns out that Earl stole a windmill from the Netherlands just so he could capture these little corn babies. Or something like that. He explained about Fulton's Dutch Windmill in the letter he included.








But I was opening a swap package so I didn't have time for reading.

Finally, if all else fails, Earl sent a knife and fork so I can stab the little bastards if none of the above tames them. He must have really used these a lot because the old handles were so stained with corn blood that he had to replace them! He also made a sweet wood sheath for the knife so the corn wouldn't see it in the box they were travelling together in and try to steal it. Smart thinkin' Earl!


















And I seem to have lost a couple of pictures somewhere. Quite a feat digitally. So I will conclude for now but I have a couple of more bonus items Earl included that I'll post this evening when I get home and can grab a couple more pics.

Thanks Earl  Not only was it a really useful package with an awesome carving set but it was entertaining )

To clarify, Earl did not make the Monkeypod corn boats. He went to the Philippines to pick those up. The wood on the scales is Bolivian Rosewood and he made the sheath from East Indian Rosewood and Maple. The quality of work is exactly what you would expect from Earl  And he did all this with hand tools and without a shop!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Mos! That's a great idea


----------



## EarlS

Mos - I like the utility carrier for all of the various accoutrements. Helps keep them off the ground and limits the spills.

Bwhahahaha - Karma gave me Kenny's name and I know how well he loves CORN!!!!! I just wish I could have found some corn silk undies for him to wear with his cape.


----------



## hairy

Woodmaster1 truly is a master of wood. This cutting board and cheese board set has a 3D look to it. They are very well made, and should last a long time. THANKS!!!


----------



## bndawgs

Those are some nice looking items so far. Keep the reveals coming.


----------



## Bluenote38

So Hairy provided me with an great set of BBQ items - all being used

Startiing with a paddle style grill scraper (big white thing in the middle ;-)










Mahogany Handled double skewers










A set of salt an pepper shakers (How did he get the sides so perfectly matched?)










AND a special bonus item…. a depth gauge for my lathe. I'm thinking this could be useful for the next swap










Oh - First use. We had some friends over.










OH - Almost forgot… Hairy also provided several recipes too. Made the Salsa and Guisado - both are great


----------



## hairy

Many thanks to the swapmeister, GrantA. Great job!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

everything looks awesome so far keep em coming boys LOL :<)))))


----------



## Turns4wood

Some nice looking projects.


----------



## Mosquito

hahah, that is hilarious Earl, nice work!

Great work to all so far, looking forward to the rest 

I got a sweet personalized serving tray and set of coasters from Keebler1, Thank you!










Also, sorry to Gary, but you can blame Keebler1 for all the packing peanuts you got your grill tote in


----------



## hairy

> A set of salt an pepper shakers (How did he get the sides so perfectly matched?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill Berklich


 Like this. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/205282

It works on a taper as well as a straight piece.


----------



## Bluenote38

No kidding… That a slick machine


----------



## HokieKen

Woodmaster, fantastic work! I love the pair of boards!

Hairy, what an excellent package! I love those skewers and those handles really make them something to show off to company. Which Bill obviously realized too ;-) Your project post on the pencil box is really interesting. First time I've seen a block plane used on a lathe ;-)

Nice work from the new guy too! Good work with the personalization Keebler  Anybody who sees that serving board and doesn't know the context is gonna wonder who the hell barbecues mosquitos!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm waiting….


----------



## Keebler1

I get home from work this afternoon and can take pics and post them then guys


----------



## EarlS

Patience is a virtue….. just sayin'


----------



## bndawgs

Here are the items I made along with the swap




























Pizza peel with cherry, walnut and white oak for the handles with walnut plugs.

White oak grill scrapper. Was fighting a check in the end, so decided to try my hand at my first bow tie. I'll give myself a 6/10 on it. Definitely need better tools for the next one.

And a small cherry, walnut and maple cutting board.

All of the wood started as rough timber that I milled myself and had laying around.

I wanted to do a one handed pepper mill, but didn't have time to get anything turned on the lathe for it.


----------



## HokieKen

> Patience is a virtue….. just sayin
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

Steve you SOB! You're in the beer swap. Don't really care if you want to be. That's some cool stuff!


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks for the kind words. I had some fits with the white oak overlays for the pizza peel handle and should have done it a little differently. I'm most proud of the outside panels of the peel being bookmatched.


----------



## HokieKen

How about a closer pic of the cutting board Steve? I'm curious to see the grain and colors in that Walnut.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, and I called you a SOB and bullied you into the beer swap. Not sure that's "kind words" ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Here's a couple I had on my phone. I can get a closer one tonight.


















Finished with mineral oil


----------



## bndawgs

It was almost a purple color before the finish.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh now I see. I was curious about the sapwood on the corners. Very cool!


----------



## HokieKen

Only 7 reveals so far…


----------



## EarlS

> Only 7 reveals so far…
> 
> - HokieKen





> Patience is a virtue….. just sayin
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> And Steve - those "extra" items look great!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Improper use of the "Quote" button does not constitute a reveal Earl.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Improper use of the "Quote" button does not constitute a reveal Earl.
> 
> - HokieKen


Agreed motherhusker. See what I did there?  cmon people post this stuff!


----------



## RichBolduc

Looks like Kenny got some squirrel feed.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Aw--- quit yer CORNplaining!!!!! :+D


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, turns out it infects whatever it touches Rich.


----------



## HokieKen

> Aw--- quit yer CORNplaining!!!!! :+D
> 
> - EarlS


Shut the husk up and REVEAL damn you!!


----------



## doubleG469

.......refresh…...nothing…...damn…....refresh…....nothing….....damn…...refresh…....nothing…....son of a B…....


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's earl's fault Gary.


----------



## HokieKen

I think Earl just forgot to take pictures so he can't post until he gets home to take some. Hell, he probably forgot to even open the package. Corn makes you forgetful…


----------



## mikeacg

Oh he opened it… but he got it so early that he probably forgot where he put it!!!!

I've been on a field trip all day but I did get some pictures of my swap stuff from our Swap Master himself (though I thought he was a bit confused on which swap this was as I kept opening up stuff in the box and it was… BEER!!!!).








But then I found these great Salt and Pepper shakers. You know I love gadgets and these are amazing! With one hand you can add seasonings to whatever you are cooking on the grill - and they are adjustable to control the amount of seasoning that is applied! I can't wait to try them out on the grill…
OK, I'll admit it! I did use them already while making breakfast this morning but that doesn't count since I was cooking on a stove!!!!








So here's the entire package in one shot. Enjoy it because at least part of it will be sacrificed to our Friday Happy Hour! (Strictly for scientific purposes as a prequel to the Beer Swap)








Many thanks to Grant for the gifts and for doing a great job on this swap!


----------



## GrantA

Mike I'm glad you liked it! I realized I forgot to tell you the woods in my note - the pepper mill is mesquite and the salt is maple burl. If it ever fails to satisfy I'll offer a full refund ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze, thanks Mike! I was having withdrawals. You've helped keep the cold sweats and seizures at bay for a while.

Nice work Grant! I like those grinders a lot and the woods are gorgeous! That's some great turning. The beers are too dark though. Should have sent IPAs and Kolsches. Then Mike could have just kept them and added them to my beer swap package ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Double post. Grrrrrr


----------



## GrantA

Kenny's drinking early again, double tapping the thread…


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, Chris and Keebler…


----------



## HokieKen

What do you mean "early" Grant? It's almost 5:00!


----------



## mikeacg

Early? Are you talking to me?
I mean I sent his stuff like a month before the shipping deadline! What the heck was I thinking? I must have been drunk… 
Ooops! I mean: Doing research for the upcoming Beer Swap!!!! Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, really nice swap items so far, especially the stoneground corn meal!! Great stuff everyone!

I've never seen those one-handed salt and pepper mills. That would really be useful when one hand is turning the food. I'd like to know more about them.


----------



## duckmilk

From the OP:

Other Stuff:
When you post your projects, use the tag *"2019 BBQ Swap"* so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.

Please do cause there have been swap projects in the past that have shown up in multiple places.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny Ill be home in about 40 min toopen and post pics of mine


----------



## EarlS

Teaser Time just for Kenny:

Mike misunderstood the deadline and sent me a big box of stuff BEFORE the deadline so I got mine early, which is fine with me.


----------



## HokieKen

Like I said this morning, Earl sent a couple more bonus items. There wasn't enough corn in the box so he sent me some seeds I could plant. And some fancy popcorn to eat while I watch it grow.









And he didn't want the fires of hell brought forth from the evil wanna be beans to burn my fingers so he sent some little bitty farm animals to hold it while I munch on it.









Thanks again Earl! Now I'm gonna make some popcorn and watch the rest of the reveals!


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser time is over Earl! I've contacted the Iowa mafia about "coercing" you to get on the ball. They said they were busy until 8:00 but they would "take care" of you after their quilting bee before they go to bed. You got anout 45 minutes to comply.


----------



## EarlS

This is the cool loot from Mike (MikeACG) that was inside the box:










Some close-ups:










Yep, a corn shaped corn holder for the corn holders, made from birch. You can't have too many corn holders. Mike says he has about 50 extra if anyone needs some.

He also sent me another box with a bear engraved on the top. Amazingly enough it it's name is the same as our last name. What are the odds of that? It is also birch.










It contained "bear claws" for making pulled pork (BTW - they work really well) without burning your fingers or bending forks.










The cornbread mix went with the pulled pork. My wife and daughter ate the popcorn, I broke a tooth on the corn nuts (well not really). And the corn starch can be used to make non-newtonian fluids. Look it up.

Mike nailed the swap theme - CORN!!!!! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## Keebler1

Sorry bout the orientation of the pics. They are nice Kenny makes me wanna go get a forge. Will get plenty of use out of them. My wife loves them too


----------



## HokieKen

Glad you like em Keebler! I hope they serve you well.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice score Earl! I love Mike's fancy carved stuff . Those bear claws are AWESOME and the corn is really cool for an Ioweiner.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> He also sent me another box with a bear engraved on the top. Amazingly enough it it's name is the same as our last name. What are the odds of that?


It's a very strange world some times, Earl. Who knew you were named after a bear?!

Looks like some pretty good swap items, guys!

Big excitement around here. I successfully patched the mortises for the old hinges and latches in my sweetie's closet door frame today so she can repaint it, and then I can mortise in new hinges in a different spot and hang a different door tomorrow and Sunday. Retirement is grand?


----------



## HokieKen

Of course it makes non-Newtonian fluids Earl. Hellspawned things don't obey earthly laws of natural physics. That's why Satan can fly.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow! This swap has really produced some awesome stuff! All of them are top notch! Looks like Ken got his share of corn. Corn is now the new glitter huh!  Great job everyone.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

so far hairy is only one to tag 2019 BBQ SWAP :<((((((((((((


----------



## GrantA

He's probably the only one to post a project, that's my guess. Since today's reveal day.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Woodmaster posted his but didn't tag it with "2019 bbq swap". Yet.


----------



## clieb91

Hey All, Finally got home and could catch up to the reveals and post. Really great loking projects so far. Grant, Thanks for running this one glad you liked the tote and accessories. My wife made the towel with her embroidery machine. thought it fit the theme well.

I received a package last week from Bill Berklich. and found some great items inside..



















A Grill Scraper, A utensil Holder both of which have already been put to use and work perfect. I good size cutting board and a handy little mallet. Looking forward to putting everything to good use.

Can't wait to see some of the other items this weekend. I'd join the beer swap but since I do not drink it would be lost on me and I could not guarantee the beer I would send. So I will wait for the next one and perhaps join the fun.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, those knives and the block look awesome.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Chris  Speaking of beer swap… I guess I better get warmed up!


----------



## duckmilk

Mike always makes really cool stuff! Kenny, those knives are outstanding, good job.

I was out in the barn feeding horses and heard your theme song on the radio Kenny. Guy Clark is a legendary songwriter in some circles.


----------



## Keebler1

Chris join the beer swap. I dont drink either and am thinking of things to make. If I can come up with sonething i will join or Kenny might send one of his meth-head squirrels after me.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Bill! That's a good looking package man


----------



## HokieKen

"Spread your arms and hold your breath and always trust your cape"

I dig it Duck! Good song and I don't recall ever hearing it before.


----------



## HokieKen

We always offer to let non-drinkers in too guys. If you don't drink but want to play, absolutely feel welcome . You still have to send beer but we'll make sure your sender gets something non-alcoholic for you . Or, if there are enough, we'll pair drinkers with drinkers and non-drinkers with non-drinkers!


----------



## EarlS

I only have a second to look at the awesome swap items. They all are looking great, as expected!!

I'll get my project post up in the morning when I can have the computer to myself and look at swap porn (errr sorry that should say CORN, swap CORN!!!)


----------



## Lazyman

Some Great projects guys.


----------



## duckmilk

It's OK Chris, if you don't drink beer, ask someone who does to pick the beer for you. I've been in two of them and I don't drink either ….. OH..my nose just grew three inches.

Check out some more Guy Clark songs Kenny. He's really good.

G'night guys, gotta go to bed. Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## RichBolduc

That's what I did. I did all the work for the beer swap and the wife got to drink it.

Rich



> It s OK Chris, if you don t drink beer, ask someone who does to pick the beer for you. I ve been in two of them and I don t drink either ….. OH..my nose just grew three inches.
> 
> Check out some more Guy Clark songs Kenny. He s really good.
> 
> G night guys, gotta go to bed. Catch up tomorrow.
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## clieb91

Ok, Let me think about it. I.m close enough for one of those squirrels to get to me as well. 

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

You're close enough for me to point you in the direction of some good beers in the area too Chris ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I don't think you did "all the work" Rich. It wasn't easy drinking those 19 beers!


----------



## HokieKen

I'll post it in the project post whenever I get to it. But, the scales on those knives were from KelleyCrafts  Pretty cool IMHO.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Unless you hate them Keebler, if that's the case, They didn't come from me.


----------



## Keebler1

Love them.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good, cause Kenny said he would get the Iowa corn mafia on you if not. Well, In the morning, Iowa has been closed for a couple hours already.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent work everyone. Skewers are awesome, Gary the chip bowl is phenomenal, the totes are awesome, great work Mos, and Chris I love the plate idea on the bottom for carrying out a clean plate and trading with a dirty one, Mike the CNC stuff makes me want to get one even more. It's on the list this year if I can make the space, all the knives, salt and pepper shakers and boards are awesome.

Great swap fellas.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, Is there all ready a beer swap thread going?

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Not yet. I was gonna let this one wind down. I'll post it next week


----------



## Bluenote38

> This is the coolest piece of the lot! I hate getting stabbed every time I fish around in the drawer for corn spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bear Claws and box are top notch too!!
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## EarlS

> This is the coolest piece of the lot! I hate getting stabbed every time I fish around in the drawer for corn spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bear Claws and box are top notch too!!
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Might be an idea for an Etsy store for Mike, or he could move to IA and sell them at the farmer's market next to the sweet corn farmer. Kenny could provide entertainment in his cape. I think he's still allowed to enter IA.


----------



## HokieKen

No I'm not. I paid my fine now I can never be made to go back.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Woodmaster posted his but didn't tag it with "2019 bbq swap". Yet.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Taken care of tag is now correct. Great looking projects by all.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Great looking projects by all.


I'll second that. Great work, gents!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's a real life Traegar downside today.

Wife gets up to throw a pork shoulder on the Traegar this morning because we have a lot of company this weekend. I'll do six racks of ribs on the green egg this afternoon.

So to start the Traegar you set it to smoke and wait until you see a flame then close the lid. She said she saw a flame and closed the lid like normal. Well, apparently it didn't stay lit so the machine was dumping pellets in the thing without a flame. She went to check on it and the thing then decided to fire up, probably from letting more air in. So much smoke with all of the extra pellets in the bottom finally catching. So much smoke in fact, the fire department even stopped by….wouldn't happen on an egg. Just sayin. The Traegar did get to 600+ degrees which is a first for that thing. It's off now, I fired up the egg early to finish the shoulder before the ribs. The Traegar is too hot to keep temp.

I'll stick with the egg myself.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, that must have scared your wife! You might want to check that everything is working properly after it getting to over 600 deg. 
I have a nice gas grill that I decided to use to burn stuff off an old cast iron skillet. It got so hot, it almost melted the knobs and damaged the burner controls the knobs attach to. Have to use pliers to turn on the burners now.


----------



## GrantA

Dang Dave! Glad it was realized before it got worse!


----------



## hairy

> So much smoke with all of the extra pellets in the bottom finally catching. So much smoke in fact, the fire department even stopped by….wouldn't happen on an egg. Just sayin.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


 They would be hearing from me if it was my shoes. But, the job of customer service is to blame the customer…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks guys. It's all good.

Green egg finished it off. About to get the ribs in. St. Louis style, I would rather have the baby backs but you buy what's available.

Here's the shoulder.


----------



## MSquared

A thing of beauty Mr. Kelley! My daughter's having party here next weekend. I taught her to cook from when she was a youngster. I said 'It's all on you, I'm not cooking'. 'could you make your famous potato salad?' she says. You know that's gonna grow into Brisket and Ribs in the wink of an eye!


----------



## duckmilk

Getting ready to do some baby backs myself, on an old charcoal grill someone left on my porch, lump charcoal. Hey, it ain't pretty or fancy, but it cooks meat.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Marty, a little more charred on the outside from the wife's attempt but I peaked off a little and it's tasty for sure. St. Louis style ribs are on now.

Jealous Duck, really do prefer the baby backs myself.


----------



## duckmilk

Continuing saga of the dog, Merle Haggard. Not only did he pee on her sister's new sofa, my wife caught him "in the act" of pooping on the carpet. She kicked him to the door and all the way down the steps to the back yard. He'll grow up someday, maybe.


----------



## MSquared

Maybe a 'tad', but you rescued it expertly! Just give it a name and call it a recipe! 

P.S.; Baby Backs are definitely quite fine, but I usually do whole Spare Ribs I trim down to St. Louis Style and smoke 'em with the trimmings (Burnt Ends) that I use for Beans and Rice or just a Bean Pot.


----------



## duckmilk

BTW Dave, Gary and Nathan were over last week and were admiring the glitter stein you sent me. I showed them the video I sent to your wife for your birthday. They got a kick out of it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol, that whole video was awesome.


----------



## MSquared

Duck - If you know what you're doin', that's all you need! Smoked some great stuff in an old Weber kettle grill.


----------



## duckmilk

I don't do much smoked meat, too much and I get heartburn. Gonna have to postpone it a bit anyway. Storms are popping up east of us and heading this way, wind gusts, temp dropped about 12 degrees. I'll wait till it calms down.


----------



## MSquared

Similar weather just blew over here. Winds changed 180 deg's for a few minutes. Tornadic? Duck, Gotta stop using that Mesquite!!  Harsh stuff for my taste. Post Oak is nice when I can get a hold of some. I usually do Hickory, Oak or fruit woods. But, yes too much smoke on meat doesn't sit quite right with me and most folks I feed either. I treat it as a 'flavoring'. A 'smoke ring' for sure, but I'm kinda gentle with it. A half hour or so at the beginning, and a few minutes at the end. Let the meat 'speak for itself'! Of course, some will disagree.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, I don't really smoke it, I let the charcoal do its thing and call it quits. I really like cooking over an open wood fire, kinda like campfire cooking.
Where do you guys buy your lump charcoal from? The stuff I've been buying is full of crumbs and dust.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I buy Jealous Devil charcoal off amazon Duck. I've used a few different kinds and the flavor and size on theirs has beat everything I've used so far. I really like it. The family could tell a difference too.


----------



## HokieKen

First fresh one of the year ) Life is good!


----------



## GrantA

Where's the bread and mayo??


----------



## clieb91

Not sure about mayo but here is the bread and butter… Wife went out to water the garden after dinner and came in with the first zucchini of the year. Decided to make it into Cinnamon Zucchini Bread.










CtL


----------



## HokieKen

No mayo or bread for this one. Just a pepper grinder and a couple of eggs over medium


----------



## MSquared

Duck - Hmmmm, weird! I would think in your neck of the woods it would be of a better quality. Generally available here are Cowboy Brand and Royal Oak. Cowboy being the better in my experience. A fair amount of chunks, pretty good medium lumps, the rest is usually small bits and dust. Royal Oak lesser quality. Frustrating! I'm sure it's in the handling. Gotta take what I can get. I ain't gonna make my own!

Kelley -Haven't heard of Jealous Devil. Gonna take a look. Does it arrive fairly intact?


----------



## MSquared

Oooo, Chris! Looks nice. Got some zukes coming up ourselves! Staggering the tomato crop this year again. We like to have some late harvest.


----------



## GrantA

I didn't cook today, been busy playing with fire and fixing rotten deck boards ugh








I did get a pretty good burn before some rain came in this afternoon though 









And since yall are killing me with tasty looking food pics I'll throw up the next best thing, tool porn!
Here's a 1947 Powr-Kraft aka Montgomery Ward aka *Logan* 10" lathe. Soon to be on a new cabinet with a quick change tool post ;-)








I love the looks of the exposed drive system here!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny, you really need a good tomato knife. I know a guy who has a really good design in mind but he's too lazy to make any. 

Marty, they come to me in great shape. I get good sized chunks and the burn well. Also, less "bitter" in the mouth and eyes from the little smoke I take in. Some of these coals make my mouth bitter by barely catching a wiff.

Grant, that lathe is awesome. I like the exposed drive too. Reminds me of Kenny's SB. I however, am definitely on board with a Logan lathe for obvious reasons.


----------



## Lazyman

Tomatoes are in full season here. This is the last 2 days harvest.










We had to start picking them a day or two early because of the damn mockingbirds and rodents.

We've got tons of cherries tomatoes and peppers too. I'v probably eaten about 100 of them in the last 2 weeks. 









BTW, IMO white oak is the only wood for smoking. Mesquite and hickory are just too strong for me. I have been wanting to try using some fruitwood. Anyone ever tried smoking with Bradford pear?


----------



## MSquared

Dave - Hmmm. Seems a little pricey, but dust is pricier! I'll give it a go.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Didn't say it was cheap Marty. Cheaper the green egg brand. I get several burns out of one pot too so it lasts well enough. I was mostly looking for something that would leave as bitter a smoke and this one is better than anything else I tried. Taste is good too.

For smoking I usually use cherry or apple. I have hickory and mesquite but don't tend to pull those out much at all.


----------



## mikeacg

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/410526

I tagged it with BBQ Swap but didn't put it in the title which might confuse some people…


----------



## clieb91

Mike same thing I just finished doing as well…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/410535

CtL


----------



## hairy

Duck, I hope I'm not stealing your thunder. Guy Clark - Homegrown tomatoes






Toasted whole grain bread, mayo, salt, pepper and homegrown tomatoes makes me a happy guy.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good haul Nathan! This weekend was the first weekend there were any fresh ones at the Farmers Market here. They are way late this year. But worth the wait


----------



## mikeacg

Never heard of Guy Clark before but I'm starting to like him. We both play Martins and our hair is too long… but you'll never see me in a suit jacket! 
Thanks for posting the link Hairy. I'll be checking him out for new material! Maybe I'll include a CD with my beer swap stuff! (Enough beer and even I might start to sound really good!!!)
We're going to be even later on them Maters… We had a bit of frost a couple weeks ago, so it's gonna be a short season! Pretty bad when you have the furnace running midway through June!


----------



## Keebler1

Look up a song by Guy Clark called The Guitar. Its a good one


----------



## duckmilk

Nathan, I built a wooden frame to go over the top of my tomato plants and put netting over that to keep the mocking birds out. It makes it a little more difficult to harvest but it works.


----------



## duckmilk

Guy Clark has written many songs recorded by numerous singers. Unfortunately, he passed away sometime in 2017 I think.


----------



## mikeacg

Wow Duckmilk! I thought he was younger as most of the videos I saw he still had dark hair… Turns out he was 70 in 2011 (and does The Guitar at his 70th Birthday Party Concert)...
I'm thinking this one might be more appropriate for this group:


----------



## duckmilk

Yes Mike, that's the one I told Kenny was his theme song.
I first got acquainted with his songs in the early 70's.


----------



## bndawgs

Here's the garden in full effect. Tomatoes should be coming soon. Plenty of green ones


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, I told the wife that next year we are going to do something like that. As you said, I just have to figure out how to put the netting up and still get to them to harvest. I've had birds find their way in but not be able to get out when I've used the netting before. The mockingbirds just found them about a week ago, just as the large varieties started to ripen. They didn't seem to mess with the cherry tomatoes before then but they are now.

I just realized that I forgot to to put my decoys out this year. I usually hang a bunch of shiny red Christmas ornaments before the they start to ripen. The theory is that they see them early on and ignore the real ones when they start to get red. It actually seemed to help in the past.


----------



## bndawgs

I've heard if you put out a bird bath, they'll leave the tomatoes alone. They only want the water inside them


----------



## Keebler1

Just get a pellet gun and shoot the birds


----------



## EarlS

42 posts later and I'm caught up on the gardening thread. We had a thunderstorm roll through and it knocked the power out for 3 hours or so. Fortunately, the BGE was already fired up so we had salmon, roast potatoes, and veggies over candle light. Dessert was ******************************'s ice cream (local goodness) since we didn't want it to melt with the power out and all.

After supper, we were bored so we decided to see how big the affected area was. We live near a Walmart, which had lost power as well. There was a steady stream of cars pulling into the dark parking lot. I'll leave it to you to figure out what that says about the average Walmart customer.

My oldest daughter suggested that we should go out looting since she claims that was one of the options listed on her iphone for something to do when the power goes out.


----------



## hairy

Tomato season will be over if I don't get a grip on this.










I'm pretty sure it's deer. I used to take a leak around the tomato patch when I lived where I didn't have close neighbors. I'll try wizzing in a coffee can and pouring it on the driveway.

Of course, the ripe ones I was going to pick this morning are gone.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright boys, beer swap is live!


----------



## DavePolaschek

We had three different t-storms roll through here yesterday. Didn't drop power though. Yay!

I'm still recovering from the crud, so I took it slow. Got a rotted windowsill patched up for my sweetie, though. And my patches on the closet door frame from Friday have disappeared under a coat of paint.

Earl, your daughter sounds like a winner. How are things going with her new boyfriend, Spike? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Kind of illustrates the generation gap eh' Earl? Power goes out, Dad goes to Walmart. Daughter asks her phone what to do…


----------



## doubleG469

Nice swap Items as usual, I have come to expect great things from you guys and ya never disappoint. We don't like to sing the praises of Kenny all to often as his head will swell and the mask will no longer fit but damn those were some nice knives.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry Gary. The voices in my head sing my praises so loud that I wouldn't be able to hear you anyway.


----------



## Lazyman

> Just get a pellet gun and shoot the birds
> 
> - Keebler1


"To Kill A Mockingbird "? Pretty sure killing any non-game bird, much less the state bird of Texas, is frowned upon.

The rodents however are fair game.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. Only eight projects tagged so far. Which three (four) have I missed?


----------



## duckmilk

Bill, Gary and Mos.
Nathan, I know quite a few natives that would say "them birds are eating my t'maters, shoot 'em".


----------



## Woodmaster1

I counted 5 daily top three for our swap items. Great job by all who participated 5 out of 12 daily top three is excellent.


----------



## Keebler1

Jerrys package made it today. Will post pics as soon as i get home friday


----------



## Turns4wood

Guys nice swap items a wide variety Glad pkg. arrived

Jerry


----------



## doubleG469

And the thread ends with SPAM!


----------



## HokieKen

This whole thread is like 90% spam Gary so it's only appropriate.


----------



## GrantA

I did not find any long live or viva la bbq gifs… But I found these!

Benefits of a lightweight grill!









And this guy knows what's up - I'll even try to overlook the fact that he's using gas…









Last, how have we not discussed Kenny having his own line of sauce??


----------



## bndawgs




----------



## GrantA

We can't hear you Steve. If you're trying to post a gif try copying the image and using the "from the web" option. Then paste into the box


----------



## bndawgs

I did that, but I'm on my phone. Might not have been the right link to the gif


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't gotten mine posted up as a project yet


----------



## EarlS

Grant - Thanks for running another memorable swap!!! You did such a great job I'm guessing you will be nominated to herd the cats (and Kenny) again soon…..

As for me, I'm still in therapy after my stint …...


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## Keebler1

Got home to get Jerrys gifts today. Theyre nice. Thanks Jerry


----------



## mikeacg

Well done Jerry!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Jerry!


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Jerry!


----------



## Turns4wood

Hope you make use of them the platter and fruit bowl are maple mortar and pestle are cherry and curly maple the candle stick holder are fog wood found on ground but I really think they are maple as well enjoy.

Jerry


----------



## Bluenote38

BBQ tools are working OT….


----------



## GrantA

nice! looks great Bill!


----------



## HokieKen

Yummy Bill!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*YUMMY LOOKING * 1 problem i could eat all them myself :<))))


----------



## Bluenote38

> *YUMMY LOOKING * 1 problem i could eat all them myself :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Lol… I did. No one else in the family can have shrimp but me


----------



## GrantA

oh man that's terrible, did you cook them some chicken?


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFL - nope. I'm home alone - they really should know better


----------



## hairy

> BBQ tools are working OT….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> That's what I like to see!


----------



## HokieKen

Shrimp and beer at home alone. Must be rough buddy.


----------

